# [Sujet unique] Les batteries des Portables Mac Intel



## macinside (15 Juillet 2006)

Voici la suite de ce sujet.
Les MacBook et MacBook Pro utilisant un nouveau type de batterie, par rapport aux machines 
PowerPC, deux nouveaux sujets sont cr&#233;&#233;s.

N'oubliez pas le sujet encyclop&#233;die qui est d&#233;j&#224; plein d'infos


----------



## cyberjoac (24 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
j'inaugure ce sujet.

Est-ce que les utilisateurs de Macbook et MacbookPro pourraient communiquer au sujet de la batterie de leur portable en donnant le type d'utilisation qu'ils en font (ex : internet, bureautique, wifi, bluetooth, jeux etc...) et la durée de la batterie en accord avec l'utilisation

Ex : 3 h en bureautique, 4h en wifi etc...

Merci d'avance à tous, je pense que ca intéresse beaucoup de gens!!!

Je communiquerai sous peu les infos de mon Macbook

@ bientot


----------



## feut (25 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheter mon macbook pro en avril 2006, jusqu'a présent je n'avait aucun problème de batterie mais maintenant, mon ordi s'éteind alors que la charge de la batterie est a plus de 50%.

Est ce que d'autre on ce type de problème, et comment faire pour savoir s'il y a un problème d'échage de batterie qui existe


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2006)

feut a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai acheter mon macbook pro en avril 2006, jusqu'a présent je n'avait aucun problème de batterie mais maintenant, mon ordi s'éteind alors que la charge de la batterie est a plus de 50%.
> 
> Est ce que d'autre on ce type de problème, et comment faire pour savoir s'il y a un problème d'échage de batterie qui existe



a tu essayer de refaire une calibration de la batterie ?


----------



## feut (25 Juillet 2006)

Comment fait-on ?


----------



## feut (25 Juillet 2006)

feut a dit:
			
		

> Comment fait-on ?




Ok, j'ai lu dans le wiki ce qu'il fallait faire.

Le problème c'est que je ne peut pas vider ma batterie car mon ordi s'éteind avant qu'elle soit vidé


----------



## macinside (25 Juillet 2006)

feut a dit:
			
		

> Comment fait-on ?



manuel du MacBookPro Page 24


----------



## feut (25 Juillet 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> manuel du MacBookPro Page 24




Merci je vais essayer, sauf que le message d'avertissement que la batteire est vide je ne l'ai plus, l'ordi s'éteind complement pendant que j'utilise le portable.

Mais bon je vais essayer


----------



## xao85 (25 Juillet 2006)

Le problème dont tu parles me fait penser au mien sur mon macbook est dans ce cas c'est la carte mère qui est en cause! Jètes un coup d'oeuil dans le forums sur les macbooks qui s'éteignent!


----------



## meir (29 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à vous

La batterie de mon MBP a une très faible autonomie (2h en poussé) et (2h30 sur le net). Je souhaiterai savoir s'il existe des batteries plus performantes et ou peut on les trouver ?

merci d'avance


----------



## macinside (30 Juillet 2006)

meir a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à vous
> 
> La batterie de mon MBP a une très faible autonomie (2h en poussé) et (2h30 sur le net). Je souhaiterai savoir s'il existe des batteries plus performantes et ou peut on les trouver ?
> 
> merci d'avance



regarde ici, tu peu peu être la faire change


----------



## mael65 (31 Juillet 2006)

Voila, c'est bizarre je m'y attendais ! je dois changer ma batterie !
J'ai rempli le formulaire anglais ce matin... Voila leur mail de confirmation :


> Dear Apple Customer,
> 
> Thank you for ordering a replacement battery. Your request is currently being processed.
> 
> ...



Je voudrais savoir : Quand vais-je devoir donner mon ancienne batterie ?


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2006)

a la r&#233;ception de la nouvelle


----------



## Delphine1973 (1 Août 2006)

hello,
Pour infos certaines séries de batteries des macbook PRO sont rappellées pour échange par apple. Ceux qui ne tenaient que 2h30 ont peut être là une solution ? 
Les batteries sont du modèle A1175 et ont un nméro de série qui finit par U7SA, U7SB ou U7SC.
Toutes les infos ici:
https://support.apple.com/macbookpro15/batteryexchange/

Bien à vous.


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2006)

fusion de messages


----------



## Delphine1973 (1 Août 2006)

Je comprends que ce message ait été déplacé, et même je my attendais  , mais je pense que cette info a sa place dans le forum général "portable" car de nombreux utilisateurs sont peut être concernés sans le savoir (c'est mon cas) et donc ne viendrons pa ici chercher d'infos sur une batterie qu'ils ne savent pas être déficiente...


----------



## Jorus35 (4 Août 2006)

Moi perso j'ai reçu mon MBP mardi, la batterie ne tient pas plus de 2h30 mais je suis pas concerné par le remplacement des batteries....
Sans oublier qu'il n'y a qu'un seul des deux crochets de mon écran à fonctionner......


----------



## belzebuth (22 Août 2006)

on peut garder l'ancienne batterie en plus? moi elle marche nikel pour lemoment (3h en net, 2h30 en DVD) et je vois pas le but d'en avoir une nouvelle...

deux batteries &#231;a serait cool &#231;a...


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> on peut garder l'ancienne batterie en plus? moi elle marche nikel pour lemoment (3h en net, 2h30 en DVD) et je vois pas le but d'en avoir une nouvelle...
> 
> deux batteries ça serait cool ça...



non tu dois la rendre


----------



## belzebuth (23 Août 2006)

débile ça.. je vais encore l'user pendant quelques semaines alors...


----------



## Procyon24 (23 Août 2006)

bonjour. J'ai acheté le MacBook (1,83GHZ) fin juin entre autres pour la performance batterie, car je ne ne suis pas connecté au réseau éléctrique. J'utilise un panneau solaire pour la lumière, la radio et pour recharger l'ordi. Pour le moment je suis plutôt content, plus de 4 heures en bureautique et jusqu'à 3 heures en vidéo (il me semble que l'utilisation d'un casque pour le son économise l'énergie). Par contre dès que je passe sur Windows que j'ai été forcé d'installer pour conserver d'anciens logiciels non existants sur Mac, la batterie se décharge nettement plus vite! Si quelqu'un a remarqué le même phénomène (ou sait pourquoi) j'aimerai avoir l'info.


----------



## Shurikn (27 Août 2006)

Tout simplement, XP demandent beaucoup plus de ressources (proc, ram, etc.) que Tiger.

++ §hu


----------



## Shurikn (27 Août 2006)

Il faut d'abord d&#233;charger la batterie &#224; fond d&#232;s l'acquition de son ordi ou tout autre appareils fonctionnant sous batterie Lion. Et ensuite les chargers pendant 12-14h. Et ceci les deux, trois premi&#232;res fois. C'est mieux que de les mettre directement charger, les vider une fois &#224; fond! Les batteries ont une charge de base et il est bien de la vid&#233; afin de pouvoir faire une recharge compl&#232;te!

Sinon j'avais une question, sur un de mes anciens portable (pc) j'avais laiss&#233; tout le temps la batterie dedans m&#234;me lorsqu'il &#233;tait connect&#233; au secteur. Ceci &#224; longueur de journ&#233;e. R&#233;sultat, apr&#232;s 2 mois ma batterie tenait &#224; peine 1h. Est-ce valable pour les MacBook? Vu le prix de la batterie je tiens &#224; la soigner. Mais vu le syst&#232;me pour enlever la batterie qui n'est pas fait pour &#234;tre utilis&#233; de mani&#232;re r&#233;guli&#232;re, n'ont-ils pas ce probl&#232;me?

Est-ce que le MacBook charge en m&#234;me temps lorsqu'il est allum&#233; et qu'il est reli&#233; au secteur? Si oui, est-ce que lorsqu'il est allum&#233; et reli&#233; au secteur, il utilise que la prise secteur pour fonctionner ou il pompe aussi sur la batterie? Ceci aurait pour effet de charger et d&#233;charger la batterie constemment. Ce qui serait tragique sur l'autonomie de cette derni&#232;re &#224; la longue.

Merci...

++ &#167;hu


----------



## belzebuth (28 Août 2006)

Shurikn a dit:
			
		

> Il faut d'abord d&#233;charger la batterie &#224; fond d&#232;s l'acquition de son ordi ou tout autre appareils fonctionnant sous batterie Lion. Et ensuite les chargers pendant 12-14h. Et ceci les deux, trois premi&#232;res fois. C'est mieux que de les mettre directement charger, les vider une fois &#224; fond! Les batteries ont une charge de base et il est bien de la vid&#233; afin de pouvoir faire une recharge compl&#232;te!



Apple et les autres recommandent plutot de charger &#224; fond, d&#233;charger &#224; fond, recharger &#224; fond. c'est tout..



			
				Shurikn a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'avais une question, sur un de mes anciens portable (pc) j'avais laiss&#233; tout le temps la batterie dedans m&#234;me lorsqu'il &#233;tait connect&#233; au secteur. Ceci &#224; longueur de journ&#233;e. R&#233;sultat, apr&#232;s 2 mois ma batterie tenait &#224; peine 1h. Est-ce valable pour les MacBook? Vu le prix de la batterie je tiens &#224; la soigner. Mais vu le syst&#232;me pour enlever la batterie qui n'est pas fait pour &#234;tre utilis&#233; de mani&#232;re r&#233;guli&#232;re, n'ont-ils pas ce probl&#232;me?



mon PC portable est rest&#233; sur secteur depuis toujours. il tenait 2h &#224; l'achat, et il tient encore 1h15 environ apr&#232;s 4 ans.... en comparaison j'ai eu un ibook 14 aussi, et apr&#232;s 2 ans et demi sa batterie tenait 10 minutes.... (usage constant de la batterie, tous les jours) la meilleure fa&#231;on de ne pas user une batterie est de la laisser sur l'ordi. pour les tr&#232;s longues dur&#233;e (+ de 3 mois sans utilisation) il faut la charger &#224; moiti&#233; et la laisser dans un endroit sec et sombre...




			
				Shurikn a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que le MacBook charge en m&#234;me temps lorsqu'il est allum&#233; et qu'il est reli&#233; au secteur? Si oui, est-ce que lorsqu'il est allum&#233; et reli&#233; au secteur, il utilise que la prise secteur pour fonctionner ou il pompe aussi sur la batterie? Ceci aurait pour effet de charger et d&#233;charger la batterie constemment. Ce qui serait tragique sur l'autonomie de cette derni&#232;re &#224; la longue.



ben non... si il est sur secteur et que la batterie est vide, le transfo consommera plus (jusque 130W je pense) pour faire fonctionner l'ordi ET charger la batterie. quand la batterie est charg&#233;e il ne fait plus que faire fonctionner l'ordi en laissant la tension d'entretien sur la batterie...


----------



## Shurikn (28 Août 2006)

Oki merci pour les réponses, mais je rectifie encore une fois, le faite de d'abord décharger une fois au complet la batterie avant de la mettre charger au complet! Je viens du domaine de l'électricité, je vais pas vous faire un cours, mais je suis sur de ce que j'avance! 

++ §hu


----------



## ndicenz (30 Août 2006)

Coucou tout le monde!

J'ai depuis hier mon tout premier MAC ( un macbook blanc ) et étant très soucieux de le préserver, voilà j'ai une question qui je pense a été maintes fois poser mais je ne retrouve pas les topics : /

Sur une semaine d'utilisation mon macbook sera branché environ à 80% sur secteur et seulement 20 % en utilisation nomade avec la batterie (les ptits films le soir dans le dodo).

Que faire lorsqu'il est branché sur secteur, enlever la batterie du macbook ? (c'est le conseil du vendeur de la Fnac). Pourtant  je lis sur le  mode d'emploi qu'on peut la laisser dedans en utlisation secteur (rechargée, la batterie ne reçevrait pas le courant)

Merci de vos conseils
J'espère vraiment apprécier ma premiere expérience MAC !


----------



## david.g (31 Août 2006)

bonjour,

j'ai récupéré mon macbook hier, et c'est que du bonheur jusqu'a présent!!!! 

mais le truck c'est que je suis très soucieux, surtout en ce qui concerne la durée des batteries (que ce soit pour le mobile, la psp et now le macbook...)

perso, je pense faire comme pour un tel portable
-> le charger
-> l'utiliser (hors tention, en vidant totalement la batterie / OU / l'utiliser sans batterie, directement branché sur le secteur :mouais: )
-> le charger
-> l'utiliser (hors tension...)...

(et éviter surtout de le charger, quand il n'a pas besoin... )

après cela n'engage que moi!^^ 
- pensez-vous que cela est bon pour la durée de la batterie ?

mais j'ai une autre question qui a certainement déjà dû être abordée ^^ :rateau: 

- utiliser le macbook sans batterie, donc branché directement sur le secteur, est-il négatif pour l'ordinateur, à n'importe quel niveau...?

par contre si quelqu'un a un "truck exceptionel" pour la vie de sa batterie, je suis totalement open!!! 

merci d'avance

david


----------



## SupaPictave (31 Août 2006)

Non, il ne faut pas l'enlever. Sur Mac j'ai lu partout que laisser la batterie sur secteur pendant de longue période n'était pas préjudiciable. En revanche il est conseillé (ça doit être dans le manuel de ton Mac) d'effectuer de temps en temps une calibration de la batterie afin de ne pas laisser immobile les éléments chimiques qui sont dedans, ce qui pourrait conduire à une baisse d'autonomie.

Pour la calibration, voir plus haut, la procédures a été maintes et maintes fois expliquée sur le forum. La fréquence conseillée, c'est au moins une fois par mois, mais si tu laisse ton Macbook beaucoup sur secteur, 2 fois par mois ça ne peut pas faire de mal.

Une astuce pour la calibration : lorsque votre ordi va arriver en réserve (message d'avertissement), il va finir par se couper seul et se mettre en hibernation (la lumière blanche devant respire), et à ce moment il faut des heures pour décharger complètement la batterie (la lumière blanche s'éteint alors).
Au lieu de ça, quand la jauge arrive a zéro, redémarrez l'ordinateur. Une fois qu'il a booté, n'attendez pas que Mac OS soit totalement opérationnel, relancez immédiatement un redémarrage (avant que le gestionnaire d'énergie ait eu le temps de capter que la batterie est quasi à plat et mette l'ordi en hibernation). Le mieux pour être plus rapide est de ne pas aller chercher le bouton de redémarrage dans le menu pomme, mais d'appuyer sur le bouton de mise sous tension de l'ordi et de cliquer sur le bon bouton dans la fenêtre qui apparaitra.

Recommencez les redémarrage jusqu'à ce que l'ordi s'éteigne tout seul. En 5 minutes votre batterie est totalement vide, et vous serez certains de pouvoir effectuer une bonne calibration.


----------



## Ouhlala (31 Août 2006)

il y a deja de multiples sujets à ce propos ...

Pour te répondre vite fait : tu as un tutoriel sur "comment calibrer la batterie et augmenter sa durée de vie" dans le manuel de ton ordi .
Un ordi branché sur le secteur sans sa batterie ne tourne qu'a la moitié de sa féquence (processeur) . Et si tu laisses la batterie dedans, elle ne continuera pas à se charger une fois pleine . Donc, pas de risques à ce niveau là , de perdre de l'autonomie .


----------



## Neo Mac (1 Septembre 2006)

bonjour, 

 j'aimerai savoir comment optimiser au maximum ma batterie de macbook.
 pour l'instant j'ai entre 3 et 4 h mais bon ça fluctue en fonction des applications lancées
on me dit qu'il est possible de la poussée jusqu'à 5 h, comment faire?

merci


----------



## david.g (6 Septembre 2006)

je pense que c'est possible, si le bluetooth, et airport sont coup&#233;s, si la luminosit&#233; est faible, le son baiss&#233; au max, que l'&#233;cran se mette en veille d&#232;s que possible, qu'il n'y est pas d'application gourmande d'ouverte, etc...

apr&#232;s &#231;a reste &#224; confirmer ! ^^


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Septembre 2006)

Alors moi hier j'ai utilisé mon macbook sur batterie, c'est à dire que je l'ai mis sur normal et que je le laissait parfoir (manger, télé etc....)
je l'ai allumé à 18h il m'indiquait 3h30 avec le wifi et bt allumé
j'ai surfé fais un peu d'adium.

Ensuite en milieux de soirée j'ai lancé parallels et windows, la batterie m'a indiqué 1h30 d'un coup mais dès que j'ai coupé parallels, je suis revenu à 1h49 (il était 23h)
mais bon il est resté 2h en veille par acoup.

DOnc à mon avis sans trop le poussé et en le laissant ce mettre en veille on peu tenir jusqu'a 5h

Après je n'ai pas encore eu 5h d'affilé pour m'occuper de lui


----------



## Tommyl (11 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Ce Week end, je me suis offert un macbook pro et je dois avouer que c'est la première fois que j'achete un portable donc il y a quelques trucs que je ne sais pas comment faire 

La première chose que je me pose est si je dois laisser brancher le portable à l'alimentation quand je suis chez moi ou si je dois être sur la batterie et seulement brancher à l'alim quand c'est quasi plat ;-)

Autre chose, je comprend maintenant comment certaines personnes arrivent à cuir un oeuf sur leurs mac car ça chauffe pas mal tout de même  Enfin si ça ne cause rien au portable, c'est pas bien grave mais ça surprend 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## petburn (11 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

moi aussi j'ai un macbook (pas pro) depuis samedi. m&#234;me si ce n'est pas mon premier mac, c'est mon premier portable.

je pense sans trop me tromper qu'il n'est pas terrible de laisser la portable sur secteur avec la batterie charg&#233;e...

de ce que j'ai lu sur les forums (sur les ibook/powerbook du moins), c'est qu'il est possible d'enlever la batterie quand tu es chez toi, et donc de brancher le portable sur le secteur, sans la batterie...

Je n'ai pas encore essay&#233;. (je vais essay&#233; ce soir je pense), donc si une personne a d&#233;j&#224; essay&#233;, je vourais bien valider cette possibilit&#233;.


----------



## laurent1 (11 Septembre 2006)

je vais vous parler de mon expérience personnelle. Ce n'est pas l'evangile mais le fuit de mes observations. Je suis avec mes batteries un barbar... decharge partielle, recharge des que j'ai le temps, interruption de la charge pour 10 minutes... Bref, un jacky de la gestion de la batterie.( pour les copains belges un jacky est un baracki) et bien mon  powerbook  avait 18 mois et la batterie etait toujours à 83 pc de capacités. DOnc, moi je ne me tracasse aps et je continue à faire la barbar!


----------



## sebdag (11 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'une utilisation nomade est plus que recommandée pour ce genre de matos.

Par contre le faire fonctionner sans la batterie je ne sais pas.


----------



## laurent1 (11 Septembre 2006)

personellemnt je ne suis pas chaud non plus


----------



## figue (11 Septembre 2006)

Bonne question, je me la pose aussi, en tant que nouveau switcheur et sur macbook. 
Un pro du forum va surement nous répondre.


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2006)

Tommyl a dit:


> La première chose que je me pose est si je dois laisser brancher le portable à l'alimentation quand je suis chez moi ou si je dois être sur la batterie et seulement brancher à l'alim quand c'est quasi plat ;-)



on relis le sujet, (notamment le premier post et tu trouvera la réponse a ta question


----------



## Sim le pirate (11 Septembre 2006)

Ca ne sert a rien de retirer la batterie quand il est sur secteur... l economiseur d energie 
integre a mac os x coupe la charge automatiquement lorsque la batterie est chargee...
Il faut juste eviter les trop petites charges et recalibre tous les mois (decharge et charge complete)>


Voila 



edit: on a fusionne... pas l air con moi maitenant...


----------



## jugnin (11 Septembre 2006)

Personnellement, je ne pense pas que mon iBook soit fait pour que je lui retire sa batterie, puisque qu'il y a une patte dessous. Je ne pense pas non plus qu'il faille repasser sur la batterie d&#232;s lors que celle-ci est recharg&#233;e, car une batterie c'est du chimique, &#231;a s'use au fur et &#224; mesure des cycles de charge. Pour ma part j'en suis &#224; pr&#232;s de 300, la plupart complets, &#224; savoir que j'attendais que la batterie soit morte avant de brancher l'ordi. Ma batterie a deux ans et demi et ne tient plus qu'une heure et demie. Le reste du temps, il est rest&#233; sous tension des semaines enti&#232;res &#224; mon domicile. J'ignore si cette usure est "normale" : je connais des gens qui en connaissent de plus lentes, d'autres de plus rapides.


----------



## Tommyl (11 Septembre 2006)

Je n'avais pas vu qu'il y vait d&#233;j&#224; un sujet d&#233;sol&#233;... Mais je n'arrive pas plus &#224; trouver la r&#233;ponse en fait :/


----------



## Tommyl (11 Septembre 2006)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> Ca ne sert a rien de retirer la batterie quand il est sur secteur... l economiseur d energie
> integre a mac os x coupe la charge automatiquement lorsque la batterie est chargee...
> Il faut juste eviter les trop petites charges et recalibre tous les mois (decharge et charge complete)>


Ah ok donc je peux laisser branché au secteur tout en ayant la batterie chargé dans le pc

Qu'appeles-tu par des petites charges ? Brancher, débrancher pour quelques minutes ?


----------



## [eMily.] (15 Septembre 2006)

cyberjoac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'inaugure ce sujet.
> 
> Est-ce que les utilisateurs de Macbook et MacbookPro pourraient communiquer au sujet de la batterie de leur portable en donnant le type d'utilisation qu'ils en font (ex : internet, bureautique, wifi, bluetooth, jeux etc...) et la durée de la batterie en accord avec l'utilisation
> ...




Moi aussi j'aimerais connaître vos données à tous quant à la durée de charge de la batterie.

Merci.


----------



## Tommyl (15 Septembre 2006)

Ca m'interesse aussi car il &#233;tait pr&#233;vu 4.5h d'autonomie et je n'arrive jamais &#224; cela (m&#234;me d&#233;s que je d&#233;marre le pc)

Lorsque je fais une utilisation internet (adium + firefox), j'ai une autonomie de 3h - 3h30...

Alors franchement, pour arriver &#224; ce qu'ils disent sur le site, faut rien faire avec le pc, juste le laisser allumer lol


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Septembre 2006)

C'est pas un pc c'est un mac !
Moi aussi je ne fais que 3h 3h30 c'est normal il tiens 4h 5h quand je ne l'utilise pas des masses


----------



## [eMily.] (16 Septembre 2006)

Ils disent jusqu'à 6 heures sur leur site !!!!!!!!

Work Longer Unplugged
MacBook offers up to 6 hours of battery life. (2.5 hours of DVD playback, 3.5 hours with wireless turned on.) Heres how to squeeze out every last second of battery power when you need it.

Turn off AirPort and Bluetooth if youre not using them
Disconnect peripherals not in use
Quit applications not in use
Eject CDs and DVDs not in use
Choose Energy Saver in System Preferences, click the Show Details button, and:
Select Better Battery Life
Set MacBook to sleep after five minutes (or less) of inactivity
Put the display to sleep after five minutes (or less) of inactivity
Check the box next to Put the hard disk to sleep when possible

http://www.apple.com/ca/macbook/wireless.html


----------



## sweetcloud (17 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous, voilà je suis peut-être une parano mais je vais quand même vous confier mon angoisse. Je possède un macbook blanc 2Ghz depuis hier et comme une (*insert appropriate word here*) j'ai pas pensé à calibrer la batterie dès le début (c'est mon tout premier portable), donc je l'ai chargée une fois entièrement et dès qu'elle a affiché une petite barre rouge je l'ai branchée sur le secteur. Vu que je suis lente à la détente, le temps que je me rappelle du truc du calibrage elle était déjà en partie chargée, donc je l'ai laissée jusqu'au bout en me disant que ça valait mieux. Maintenant je vais faire un calibrage correct mais je coulais savoir s'il y aurait des conséquences sur la durée de vie de la batterie et l'autonomie de mon macbook, sachant que je compte beaucoup l'utiliser en nomade?

Si ma question est totalement idiote ou déjà posée, libre à vous de me sermonner


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Moi je viens d'avoir une autre probl&#232;me, peut-&#234;tre que c'est un cas isol&#233;. Ma batterie n'est simplement plus reconnue par mon MacBook Pro. C'est arriv&#233; apr&#232;s qu'il soit sorti d'une veille forc&#233;e d'une nuit, donc il a du recharger l'&#233;tat de l'ordinateur au d&#233;marrage.
Mais je viens de m'aper&#231;evoir que le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie de la batterie finissait par U7SC. Bizarre, j'avais regard&#233; quand ils ont annonc&#233; l'&#233;change... Possible qu'ils l'aient rajout&#233;?
Bon ben je vais essayer &#231;a, peut-&#234;tre que &#231;a r&#232;glera le probl&#232;me.
Mais il reste aussi ce probl&#232;me de bruit quand je branche l'alimentation. Pour finir, je pense que je vais quand m&#234;me aller faire un tour chez un r&#233;parateur, ce ne sera que la 3e fois sur quelques mois...


----------



## Uli' (19 Septembre 2006)

J'ai eu mon Macbook samedi, j'ai fait le calibrage comme indiqué dans la notice. Ensuite je l'ai presque tout le temps uilisé avec le secteur branché, sauf quelques minutes cet après-midi. Je rentre ce soir, je rallume mon MB, avec le secteur, et je suis surpris, et un peu anxieux, de voir que la charge ne va pas (plus? ) au-delà de 96%, alors que j'étais à 100% jusqu'à aujourd'hui... A 96%, il était écrit "batterie rechargée".

Est-ce que c'est fréquent? Est-ce inquiétant?


----------



## xao85 (19 Septembre 2006)

Uli' a dit:


> J'ai eu mon Macbook samedi, j'ai fait le calibrage comme indiqué dans la notice. Ensuite je l'ai presque tout le temps uilisé avec le secteur branché, sauf quelques minutes cet après-midi. Je rentre ce soir, je rallume mon MB, avec le secteur, et je suis surpris, et un peu anxieux, de voir que la charge ne va pas (plus? ) au-delà de 96%, alors que j'étais à 100% jusqu'à aujourd'hui... A 96%, il était écrit "batterie rechargée".
> 
> Est-ce que c'est fréquent? Est-ce inquiétant?


 
C'est normal... ya toujours une approximation... et une batterie n'est jamais pleine à 100%


----------



## vulcaïn (20 Septembre 2006)

bonjour &#224; tous,

je poste ici pour vous exposer un petit probl&#232;me que j'ai depuis deux jours. La batterie de mon MBP "d&#233;conne" quelque peu... en effet lorsque je la charge, le pourcentage passe de 0 &#224; 99 en 10 min, et apr&#232;s &#231;a met longtemps pour arriver au 100%. A priori &#231;a ne me d&#233;rangerai pas trop, du moment qu'elle est pleine &#224; la fin. En revanche, ce qui est emb&#234;tant c'est que lorsqu'elle se d&#233;charge pendant l'usage, OS m'affiche 100% tout le temps. Je ne sais donc pas quand la batterie va &#234;tre vide  .
J'ai reboot, j'ai &#233;teint/rallum&#233;, j'ai d&#233;charg&#233; la batterie plusieurs fois, rien n'y fait &#231;a me fait toujours le m&#234;me probleme. M&#234;me quand je rebranche sur le secteur la petite lumi&#232;re verte apparait, comme si la batterie &#233;tait pleine, alors que je la vide depuis 1h!!
De plus, je n'arrive pas &#224; une autonomie de 2h, en faisant du safari/itunes & adium...
Pensez-vous que ma batterie est d&#233;fectueuse? J'ai pourtant v&#233;rifi&#233; si elle faisait partie du lot de bateries retir&#233;es par apple, et non. Pour l'info j'ai achet&#233; mon MBP mi-aout.
Merci de m'&#233;clairer car je me fais des soucis pour la baterie et j'aimerai utiliser la garantie pour la changer si il le faut...

&#233;dit: j'ai oubli&#233; de pr&#233;ciser que l'ordinateur s'est d&#233;j&#224; &#233;teint deux fois sans raison


----------



## belzebuth (27 Septembre 2006)

belzebuth a dit:


> on peut garder l'ancienne batterie en plus? moi elle marche nikel pour lemoment (3h en net, 2h30 en DVD) et je vois pas le but d'en avoir une nouvelle...
> deux batteries ça serait cool ça...





macinside a dit:


> non tu dois la rendre





Ben ça fait 3 semaines que j'ai reçu celle de remplacement, et on m'a toujours rien demandé par rapport à la vieille... 

donc j'ai deux batteries qui marchent nikel moi!


----------



## laurent1 (28 Septembre 2006)

Ben méfie toi de ne pas foutre le feux à la baraque pendant que ta machine charge et que tu es au ciné moi ca me ferait flipper...


----------



## belzebuth (28 Septembre 2006)

ben non moi j'ai un MBP.. pas de risque de feu!



> *Why is Apple exchanging these batteries? *
> We recently discovered that some 15-inch MacBook Pro batteries supplied to Apple do not meet our high standards for battery performance. To give our users the best experience possible, we will replace these batteries for customers free of charge.
> 
> *Note: The affected batteries do not pose a safety risk. You may continue to use your current battery until a replacement arrives.*


----------



## laurent1 (28 Septembre 2006)

alors ca c cool!


----------



## tracy (23 Octobre 2006)

Bien le bonjour a tous,

Voili voilou, apres avoir ete elu meilleur vendeur de l'apple expo, je me suis vu remettre un beau MB noir au siege d'Apple en guise de remerciement.

J'aurais neanmoins une question concernant la batterie. Ma bebete est toute neuve et je suis en train de l'etalonner. Apres 8 heures de recharge, je rallume mon MB et la je constate qu'en 10mn, la batterie est pass&#233;e de 100% a 95%, est ce normal?

Merci bien pour vos avis


----------



## laurent1 (24 Octobre 2006)

pas trop etonnant je pense...


----------



## cheb (7 Novembre 2006)

Juste une question : y'aurait il des veinards qui ont pu utiliser un macbook ou un MBP, dans différentes situations d'une journée : train, bureau, café, toilettes (je déconne là car je m'attends à des réponses "hors chartes":rose, afin qui peuvent faire un topo comparatif entre les deux modèles : sur le poids des bêtes, lequels est le plus pratique et le plus solide, l'autonomie, ... 

POst pour l'autonomie merci de vos avis ................................


----------



## xao85 (7 Novembre 2006)

Moi le macbook jai jamais vraiment chronométré mais parceque jai jamais eu de souci pour faire tout ce que je voulais faire sans être branché sur secteur... Genre à la BU je restais facile 2heures  internet+Itunes et il me restait encore plein de batterie tout ça avec la luminosité à la moitié... Enfin le macbook pour ça il est vraiment génial. Je dirai que tu peu bosser 4 h dessus sans problème ou te regarder un film de 2h30...


----------



## tibo92 (7 Novembre 2006)

Pour te donner un exemple, mon macbook hier en amphi a tenu 4h50 luminosité minimale et utilisation de néooffice seulement et au bou de ces 4h50 il restai 24% de batterie autant dire qu'il y a de quoi faire!!


----------



## xao85 (7 Novembre 2006)

Joubliai de préciser quil restait allumé quand il n'avait pas de RSS bien sur  mais là cette chère batterie n'est pas en cause.


----------



## david.g (7 Novembre 2006)

vous avez bien de la chance alors, car si le miens tient la charge à peu près 3h, c'est plus que beau...(sachant que j'ai fais des dizaines de calibrations (vidé complétement la batterie, le laissé reposé pdt 4,5h et le mettre en charge pendant 12-15h...) donc dès que je rentre en france, je renvois directement cette batterie de merde! 

(car il est quand même prévu une autonomie beaucoup plus importante pour ne pas dire double...évidement je ne rêve pas, je sais très bien que l'autonomie ne sera jamais de 6heures, mais 4h, 4h30 me suffirai bien  (au plus il y en a, au mieux c'est ! lol) )

mais à part ça, je suis très heureux de mon macbook, cet ordinateur est vraiment au top, complet, tout est là...


----------



## xao85 (8 Novembre 2006)

babypun a dit:


> vous avez bien de la chance alors, car si le miens tient la charge à peu près 3h, c'est plus que beau...(sachant que j'ai fais des dizaines de calibrations (vidé complétement la batterie, le laissé reposé pdt 4,5h et le mettre en charge pendant 12-15h...) donc dès que je rentre en france, je renvois directement cette batterie de merde!
> 
> (car il est quand même prévu une autonomie beaucoup plus importante pour ne pas dire double...évidement je ne rêve pas, je sais très bien que l'autonomie ne sera jamais de 6heures, mais 4h, 4h30 me suffirai bien  (au plus il y en a, au mieux c'est ! lol) )
> 
> mais à part ça, je suis très heureux de mon macbook, cet ordinateur est vraiment au top, complet, tout est là...


 
Tu mets bien la luminosité à moitié au moins??? Et tu nutilise pas des logiciels trop gourmand comme imovie ou idvd???


----------



## blissmanu (8 Novembre 2006)

et en MBP, vous tenez combien??? Selon quelles utilisations ???


----------



## david.g (8 Novembre 2006)

oui ma luminosité est bien réduite de moitiée (voir plus)...et j'utilise essentiellement comme softs itunes, adium, mail et safari, et de temps en temps du acquisition ou frostwire...

(je suppose que itunes est assez gourmand comme programme...)


je pense bel et bien qu'il a un problème dans ma batterie...car je vous assure que j'y fais très très attention, du genre je ne la remet pas en charge n'importe quand, j'attends seulement qu'elle soit déchargée totalement, pour ensuite la mettre ne charge durant toute une nuit (donc 8-10h) ...c'est pour vous dire!!!!!!!


----------



## nexius (9 Novembre 2006)

blissmanu a dit:


> et en MBP, vous tenez combien??? Selon quelles utilisations ???



3h-3h30 Airport On

Après ça dépend là j'ai joué avec le bluetooth et je viens juste de diminuer la luminosité qui était au max (bon j'ai fait que du net avec alors c'est pas trop représentatif du travail d'un MBP)


----------



## sebdag (9 Novembre 2006)

entre 3h00 et 4h00


----------



## volabelle (9 Novembre 2006)

entre 3h et 4h aussi


----------



## cheb (10 Novembre 2006)

bien intéressant tout cela ... donc on peut miser pour une utilisation non pro du MB ou MBP (exit final cut, aperture, .. qui sont gourmand en énergie), une utilisation basique (office, itunes, airport+ net) sur 3h30, 4h avec MBP et 4H30, 5h00 pour MB ? Pas mal ça malgré la puissance des bêtes en jeux ...

 Et zentil forumateurs, que pensez vous du poids des MB et MBP ? Lourd ? POur un déplacement quotidien ? Et une utilisation nomade (train, avion ou encore café du coin ?) ??? 

Merci


----------



## xao85 (10 Novembre 2006)

frnachement &#231;a se porte plutot bien un macbook... mais plus le voyage est long + il se fat sentir...


----------



## laurent1 (10 Novembre 2006)

Pour la solidité je peux te donner mon experience. J'ai eu un powerbook 12 pouces (alu) et j'ai maintenant un macbook. Et je suis assez ours avec mes portables (+-24 mois) et bien l'alu a une excellente resistance aux griffes. Mais il se griffe quand meme. Le macbook lui se griffe facilement. En cas de chute, c'est garanti, l'alu sera poqué. J'ai demonté le mien plusieurs fois pour des operations carrosserie (mais ca j'ai l'habitude car des bosses en autos ca m'est arrivé aussi..; Et si vous etes sâges je vous donnerai des photos de la camionette.... en atelmier devant chez moi! lol!! oui des photos de mes autos cartonnées... Y a sujet aussi.) Le macbook resister mieux aux chuttes. Quant aux trucs qui leur tombe dessus, le resultat est garanti dans les deux cas: ca laisse des traces. La face superieur du macbook est assez fragile. Et les dalles d'écran encore plus... J'ai un macbook à vbendre! y a qqun que ca interesse??   :rateau:


----------



## leeloo (23 Novembre 2006)

Bon alors je crois que ma batterie a un pb!
j'explique: j'ai mon macbook depuis 6 et mois et tout se passait très bien jusqu'a la semaine dernière. Ma batterie tenait facile 4h (pages et internet) et même plus mais depuis la semaine dernière (vendredi je crois), elle ne tient plus que 2h!
Et en plus c'est pas le pire, maintenant 5 minutes après avoir allumé mon ordinateur, le ventilateur se met en route d'abord doucement et puis plus fort, et ne s'arrête jamais. Quand je regarde la température dans le core duo, c'est généralement jamais en dessous de 60°C! 
Donc je sais vraiment pas pourquoi tout à coup ma batterie se met à déconner et à surchauffer. Pourtant je fais l'étalonage régulièrement et surtout, avant elle ne posait aucun souci.
J'ai essayé de retirer la batterie du portable et de le faire fonctionner uniquement sur secteur et là ya pas de souci de ventilo et la température tourne aux environs de 40°C (avec tout plein d'apps ouvertes, DVD...)
Donc si qqn comprends ce qui se passe et surtout sait comment faire pour que ma batterie redevienne "normale", ça serait cool de m'aider.
J'ai été voir sur le site d'Apple mais pas d'infos au sujet de pb sur les batteries de macbook, évidemment! Et j'ai aussi cherché sur le forum pour des cas similaires mais pas un seul. Si vous avez plus d'infos que moi ou surtout plus d'expérience, merci de m'aider en tout cas parceque j'avoue que je suis super dégoutée étant donné que je le répète j'avais aucun souci avant ni avec la batterie, ni avec le ventilo.

Pour info ma batterie a 115 cycles 6 mois et 98%


----------



## mael65 (23 Novembre 2006)

Ben moi c'est pareil pour la batterie de mon MBP... elle tennait bien 4heures, et maintenant (alors que dans Coconut batery il y a 98%), elle ne tient plus que 2 heures maximum, en utilisation minimum...:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## leeloo (25 Novembre 2006)

bon alors après avoir paniqué presque 1 semaine pour cette histoire de batterie et de ventilo, je souffle enfin: tout est redevenu normal!!!
Je sais pas comment ça s'est passé mais en tout cas ma batterie est redevenu plutôt "normal" depuis aujourd'hui. Pour info j'ai rien fait de spécial, quand je me suis rendue compte du pb et surtout que le bruit du ventilo commençait à me gaver j'ai retiré la batterie de mon portable et je l'uttilisait seulement sur secteur (en faisant bien attention à ce qu'il ne se bébranche pas avec le macsafe assez sensible). Et aujourd'hui j'ai voulu retester ma batterie et là surprise elle avait récupéré (presque) toute sa capacité c'est à dire dans les 4h d'autonomie, et surtout elle ne fait plus surchauffer mon macbook (ce qui pour moi est le plus important). La température max maintenant c'est 50°C au lieu des 70°C!

Donc voilà, mael65 je sais pas trop quoi te dire pour que ton pb se résolve puisque apparement c'est un peu similaire à celui que j'avais (sans le ventilo intempestif, bien sûr) mais essaie de retirer la batterie 2 jours et d'utiliser ton portable sur secteur et remet la ensuite avec un peu de chance elle récupérera sa capacité.


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Novembre 2006)

Quand tu dis 4heures, c'est dans quelles conditions ??

Parce que moi j'ai 4 heures, mais uniquement si je coupe le wifi, le bluetooth et que je met la luminosité à 2 crans !!!!!!

Sinon je tiens environ 2h avec le tout lancé !!! :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## leeloo (25 Novembre 2006)

Bon je précise: je désactive le BT mais lAP est activé et la luminosité à moitié à peu près.

J'avoue que jen demande pas trop à mon portable dans ces cas là: presque que du safari (pas de video), avec mail et pages ouverts.
En plus je te dis 4h parceque c'est ce que la pile me dit mais j'ai pas vraiment chronométré donc je sais pas, en plus je suis pas 4h non stop sur le portable, je fais des pauses quand même donc finalement je peux pas affirmer que je tiens 4h sur internet. La batterie a une bonne autonomie mais par contre certainement pas 6h comme précisé dans le descriptif du macbook. Bien sûr jai voulu voire comment je pouvais avoir 6h dautonomie et il ne faut pas avoir dappli ouverte, BT et AP désactivés et luminosité au mini; là tu fais rien et la petite pile atteint difficilement les 5:57 voire 6:00 si ta batterie est toute neuve (jai testé au début mais maintenant cest plus possible avec ma batterie à 96%)!
Par contre ce que je peux te dire c'est que si je coupe le BT et l'AP que la batterie est chargée à fond, la luminosité à moitié (8 crans) et que je n'utilise que pages, jai environ 4h40 au début. Et si je baisse encore la luminosité, dans la limite du raisonnable bien sûr, je peux pousser à 5h (toujours selon la pile). Comme je suis étudiante, jutilise mon portable pour prendre mes cours en amphi ou je désactive BT et AP et même après 4h de cours il me reste 50 min ou 1h (je suis pas encore dans le rouge quoi).
Jai aussi remarqué un truc bizarre, jai limpression que quand je léteint dans la journée, la batterie se recharge un peu. Par exemple jai 2h de cours le matin et 2h le soir, et là à la fin de la journée il me reste encore environ 1:20! alors que je lai pas rechargé et que je lai démarré 2 fois dans la journée (je supposait que cest comme pour les voiture, pour démarrer ça demande plus dénergie quune fois lancées, mais apparemment cest pas le cas).
Là je fais le test avec BT et AP activés depuis que jécris le message, itune on (pas très fort, cest vrai) mail et page ouverts, luminosité à 5 et ma batterie à 85% et jai exactement 3:23 donc je suppose qua 100% je dois être à un peu plus de 3:30.

Voilà cest à peu près tout ce que je peux te dire sur lautonomie de mon macbook, en tout cas ça fait 6 mois que je lai et pour linstant à part le pb dont jai parlé plus haut, le batterie tient bon. Javais un Acer avant qui avait 2h de batterie quand je lai acheté et après 6 mois il navait même plus 1h soit 50% par rapport à lorigine donc pour linstant cest tout bon pour mon petit mac!

C'est vrai qu'n fait les batteries des macbooks ne se valent pas toutes et la tienne est peut être un peu moins perfomante mais est ce que tu ne la maltraite pas trop? C'est à dire est ce que tu refais l'étalonage régulièrement? est ce que tu débranches une fois chargée? en tout cas c'est ce que je fais et ça à l'air de bien fonctionner pour qu'elle garde toute sa capacité.
2h d'autonomie avec BT et AP c'est vrai que c'est pas beaucoup quand même, enfin par rapport à ce que je connais c'est à dire uniquement mon mabook finallement.
Mais si tu regardes tibo92 il a l'air d'avoir un meilleure autonomie que moi, en résumé ya pas 2 batteries pareilles!


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Novembre 2006)

Yes yes,
mais je fais tout ce qu'il faut et je suis d'accord avec tout ce que tu as dit    

Sinon je vais attendre la fac pour prendre mes cours en note et te dire combien de temps je tiens réellement 

Mais bon c'est tellement une bonne machine que l'on ne peut pas lui en vouloir


----------



## Diederik (27 Novembre 2006)

Une question sutipide, vous mettez combient de temps en moyenne pour recharger la baterie après l'avoir complètement vidée?

Pour ma part je met pratiquement autant de temps pour la recharger que l'autonomie quelle me donne et je trouve cela quand même un peu long.


----------



## leeloo (27 Novembre 2006)

c'est vrai, je trouve aussi que c'est super long pour recharger! En moyenne &#231;a doit prendre 3h environ (je regarde pas vraiment en fait), mais quand je recharge, je m'en sert en m&#234;me temps, &#231;a ralenti peut &#234;tre la charge?
Mais dis moi Diederik, toi t'as un MBP core 2 duo de 2.26 Ghz apparemment, donc logiqement ta batterie dure moins longtemps? tu peux me dire si c'est bien &#231;a ou si la batterie est plus puissante quand le processeur est lui aussi plus puissant?
Merci, c'est juste pour info en fait c'est pour mon fr&#232;re aimerait bien switcher sur MBP et qui voudrait savoir.....


----------



## Diederik (27 Novembre 2006)

Ben j'ai pas vraiment de matière a comparaison mais je dois tenir 3h 3h30 a peu près. J'avais avant un powerbook titanium et c'était plus ou moin pareil mais j'ai cassé l'écran il y bien longtemps et j'avais racheter un iMac donc je me ne me souvient plus tout a fait mais je sais que je l'ai utiliser plusieurs fois pour regarder des dvd pendant les heures de fourches et je suis toujours arriver à la fin du film avec celui la


----------



## leeloo (27 Novembre 2006)

ah ouai, donc ça doit être à peu près pareil. Peut être un peu moins que pour moi et mon MB 1.83 Ghz. Merci

euh, sinon c'est quoi "les heures de fourche"?
j'ai réfléchi et avec mon imagination débordante j'ai réussi à trouver un tas d'explication! je crois cependant que j'ai pas la bonne (en fait je vois pas comment regarder un dvd avec une fourche.... en fourchant... c'est pas facile de suivre le film du coup, en plus c'est un peu risqué pour ton portable....ça y est je comprends comment t'as cassé l'écran!) et en plus qu'est ce que t'as fait pour mériter des heures de fourche??


----------



## Diederik (27 Novembre 2006)

ben c'est des heures ou j'avais pas cour  tu appel ca comment? 

Sinon j'ai cassé l'écran en balançant un boitier de cd dedans ca pardonne pas. A l'époque on me demandais 1800 pour la reparation


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Novembre 2006)

Diederik a dit:


> ben c'est des heures ou j'avais pas cour  tu appel ca comment?
> 
> Sinon j'ai cassé l'écran en balançant un boitier de cd dedans ca pardonne pas. A l'époque on me demandais 1800 pour la reparation



Des intecours


----------



## Diederik (27 Novembre 2006)

Ca c'est peut être un rien trop court pour regarder un film selon moi  

Bah sinon ca doit être un belgicisme une fois alors


----------



## leeloo (27 Novembre 2006)

ah OK tu vis en Belgique, je comprends mieux! 
En fait à Paris (ou en tout cas moi), on dit des "heures de trou". Quand on y pense c'est vraiment pas mieux! Va savoir d'ou viennent ces expressions....

En tout cas moi je m'imagine mal regarder un film pendant mes heures de trou, si je regarde un film, c'est jusqu'au bout et alors là, adieu les cours....


----------



## Diederik (27 Novembre 2006)

Sur wiki on trouve ca   

_heure de fourche
(Belgique) heure de battement, heure entre les cours._

Mais j'avais cette ann&#233;e la presque trois heures donc pas de probl&#232;me pour se mettre traquille dans un petit parc et regarder un bon petit film 

Mais pour en revenir a notre sujet, il ne me semble pas que ce PowerBook mettait tant de temps que le MacBook pour recharger sa batterie. Je me demande si c'est tout a fait normal pour finir


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2006)

pour le calibrage de la batterie faut il recharger la batterie jusqu'a ce qu'elle soit plein ou au dela jusqu'a 12-13h comme préconisent certains  ???


----------



## Procyon24 (30 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, je reprends un ancien message de Supa Pictave :


"Une astuce pour la calibration : lorsque votre ordi va arriver en réserve (message d'avertissement), il va finir par se couper seul et se mettre en hibernation (la lumière blanche devant respire), et à ce moment il faut des heures pour décharger complètement la batterie (la lumière blanche s'éteint alors).
Au lieu de ça, quand la jauge arrive a zéro, redémarrez l'ordinateur. Une fois qu'il a booté, n'attendez pas que Mac OS soit totalement opérationnel, relancez immédiatement un redémarrage (avant que le gestionnaire d'énergie ait eu le temps de capter que la batterie est quasi à plat et mette l'ordi en hibernation). Le mieux pour être plus rapide est de ne pas aller chercher le bouton de redémarrage dans le menu pomme, mais d'appuyer sur le bouton de mise sous tension de l'ordi et de cliquer sur le bon bouton dans la fenêtre qui apparaitra.

Recommencez les redémarrage jusqu'à ce que l'ordi s'éteigne tout seul. En 5 minutes votre batterie est totalement vide, et vous serez certains de pouvoir effectuer une bonne calibration."


Ca a l'air sympa ce truc, sauf que lorsque j'arrive à zéro plus rien ne fonctionne; pas moyen de rebooter sur la batterie En ce qui me concerne je suis sur la batterie 95% du temps, étant nomade, ou sinon sur une montagne perdue sans réseau électrique (panneau solaire uniquement); j'ai le MB (1,83GHZ) depuis fin juin, et je suis passé de 4 heures (principalement bureautique) à à 3H30.....








C'est à propos du signe des Poissons les pieds dans les marécages et la tête dans les étoiles..................


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Procyon24 a dit:


> Bonjour, je reprends un ancien message de Supa Pictave :
> 
> 
> "Une astuce pour la calibration : lorsque votre ordi va arriver en réserve (message d'avertissement), il va finir par se couper seul et se mettre en hibernation (la lumière blanche devant respire), et à ce moment il faut des heures pour décharger complètement la batterie (la lumière blanche s'éteint alors).
> ...



j'ai rien compris


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Procyon24 a dit:


> Bonjour, je reprends un ancien message de Supa Pictave :
> 
> 
> "Une astuce pour la calibration : lorsque votre ordi va arriver en réserve (message d'avertissement), il va finir par se couper seul et se mettre en hibernation (la lumière blanche devant respire), et à ce moment il faut des heures pour décharger complètement la batterie (la lumière blanche s'éteint alors).
> ...



en gros pour bien vider la batterie tu preconises de vendre des boot reboot pendant 5 minutes ?? je ne sais pas si c'est très bon ça.. quand le mac se coupe la batterie est censer etre vide non ??


----------



## Procyon24 (30 Novembre 2006)

C'est bien pour &#231;a que je reprends ce message, Suta Pictave dit (message du 31 08) que tant que la lumi&#232;re blanche respire, c'est que la batterie n'est pas totalement vid&#233;e.......


----------



## Disto (30 Novembre 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:


> Non, il ne faut pas l'enlever. Sur Mac j'ai lu partout que laisser la batterie sur secteur pendant de longue période n'était pas préjudiciable. En revanche il est conseillé (ça doit être dans le manuel de ton Mac) d'effectuer de temps en temps une calibration de la batterie afin de ne pas laisser immobile les éléments chimiques qui sont dedans, ce qui pourrait conduire à une baisse d'autonomie.





Ouhlala a dit:


> il y a deja de multiples sujets à ce propos ...
> 
> Un ordi branché sur le secteur sans sa batterie ne tourne qu'a la moitié de sa féquence (processeur) . Et si tu laisses la batterie dedans, elle ne continuera pas à se charger une fois pleine . Donc, pas de risques à ce niveau là , de perdre de l'autonomie .



Oui, d'une part les batteries lithium ne sont pas sujettes à l'effet mémoire et d'autre part, la charge de la batterie se bloque quand elles sont rechargées à fond (ou presque) et qu'elles sont sur secteur. En tout cas, ceci est valable pour un powerbook alors j'imagine que pour un Macbook aussi. Plus d'informations ici ou là ou là encore.



petburn a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je pense sans trop me tromper qu'il n'est pas terrible de laisser la portable sur secteur avec la batterie chargée...
> 
> ...



Non, il vaut mieux laisser la batterie en place. D'ailleurs, si tu l'enlèves, tu risques de ne plus avoir l'heure et la date (voir liens plus haut). Enfin, ça c'était toujours vrai sur un powerbook.



leeloo a dit:


> c'est vrai, je trouve aussi que c'est super long pour recharger! En moyenne ça doit prendre 3h environ (je regarde pas vraiment en fait), mais quand je recharge, je m'en sert en même temps, ça ralenti peut être la charge?
> Mais dis moi Diederik, toi t'as un MBP core 2 duo de 2.26 Ghz apparemment, donc logiqement ta batterie dure moins longtemps? tu peux me dire si c'est bien ça ou si la batterie est plus puissante quand le processeur est lui aussi plus puissant?
> Merci, c'est juste pour info en fait c'est pour mon frère aimerait bien switcher sur MBP et qui voudrait savoir.....


Oui, la charge est rapide au début et plus lente à la fin.
Voir le post de Golf ici.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

Procyon24 a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que je reprends ce message, Suta Pictave dit (message du 31 08) que tant que la lumière blanche respire, c'est que la batterie n'est pas totalement vidée.......



je ne sais pas si rebooter le petit boobook a la chaine pendant 5 minutes lui fasse le plus grand bien !!


----------



## blissmanu (1 Décembre 2006)

salut ! je sais qu'il existe un petit soft pour voir l'état de sa batterie, à combien elle tourne par rapport à celle d'origine, mais impossible de mettre la main dessus !!

help !!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

après réception de mon macbook tout beau  je l'ai chargé pendant 9 heures sur le secteur puis je l'ai laissé reposer toute nuit sans l'allumer et en l'ayant débrancher (me suis fait violence.. :hein puis je l'ai allumé ce matin sur la batterie, configurer et admirer... et là je le laisse allumer toute l'aprem en ayant auparavant couper la coupure de l'écran et de disque en cas d'inactivité afin de le laisser décharger complétement... quand je rentrerais chez moi ce soir il sera certainement éteint... est ce que je pourrais considerer a ce moment la que la batterie est complétement déchargée et refaire dès lors une charge complète ? ou dois je le rallumer encore un fois ??


----------



## Diederik (1 Décembre 2006)

blissmanu a dit:


> salut ! je sais qu'il existe un petit soft pour voir l'état de sa batterie, à combien elle tourne par rapport à celle d'origine, mais impossible de mettre la main dessus !!
> 
> help !!!



Coconutbattery?


----------



## blissmanu (1 Décembre 2006)

Yes c'est ca !!! Merci beaucoup !!!

J'en suis à ma deuxième charge complète... En effet j'ai eu mon MBP hier. Y a t il des choses à faire pour birn préserver sa batterie ?
Est-ce normal qu'au bout de la deuxième charge, la capacité de ma batterie ne soit "que" de 98 % ??? 
Ne devrait-elle pas être à 100% ? ou bien elle a besoin d'être rodée?

Est-ce que l'un de vous a déjà vu sa capacité de batterie à 100 % ?

Beaucoup de questions, excusez-moi!

:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Procyon24 (1 Décembre 2006)

Je viens d'essayer Coconut battery : mon MacBook a 6 mois, il a été rechargé 130 fois et sa capacité actuelle, par rapport à l'originale est de 95%. Elle affiche bien 100% en général, mais le dernier % peut mettre dix minutes à se charger! J'aimerais bien avoir d'autres résultats, savoir si mes 95% après 6 mois sont dans la norme... et merci pour ce petit widget bien pratique!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

djayhh a dit:


> après réception de mon macbook tout beau  je l'ai chargé pendant 9 heures sur le secteur puis je l'ai laissé reposer toute nuit sans l'allumer et en l'ayant débrancher (me suis fait violence.. :hein puis je l'ai allumé ce matin sur la batterie, configurer et admirer... et là je le laisse allumer toute l'aprem en ayant auparavant couper la coupure de l'écran et de disque en cas d'inactivité afin de le laisser décharger complétement... quand je rentrerais chez moi ce soir il sera certainement éteint... est ce que je pourrais considerer a ce moment la que la batterie est complétement déchargée et refaire dès lors une charge complète ? ou dois je le rallumer encore un fois ??



donc j'ai fait comme j'ai dit.. a mon retour le boobook était éteint et une lumiere blanche clignoté à sa facade.. j'ai essayé de le rallumer mais en appuyant sur le bouton marche/arret il ne s'est rien passé... je l'ai donc rebrancher au secteur pour une charge de quelques heures.. 
la batterie etait elle bien dechargée ?? (une lumiere clignotait...)


----------



## Diederik (2 Décembre 2006)

Tu trouveras ceci si tu tappe _étalonnage de la batterie_ dans l'aide de ton mac.

_Pour étalonner la batterie :

Branchez l'adaptateur secteur MagSafe et rechargez complètement la batterie de votre MacBook ou MacBook Pro jusqu'à ce que le témoin lumineux de l'adaptateur passe au vert et que l'icône de la batterie affichée dans la barre des menus indique une charge complète.
Laissez la batterie ainsi entièrement rechargée pendant au moins deux heures. Vous pouvez utiliser votre ordinateur pendant ce temps mais vous devez laisser l'adaptateur secteur branché.
Débranchez l'adaptateur secteur tout en laissant l'ordinateur allumé pour qu'il utilise la batterie comme source d'alimentation. Lorsque la batterie est presque vide, une zone de dialogue d'avertissement vous en informe.
Continuez à utiliser votre ordinateur jusqu'à ce qu'il suspende son activité. Enregistrez votre travail et fermez toutes les applications juste avant que la batterie se décharge au point d'entraîner la suspension de l'activité.
Éteignez l'ordinateur ou laissez son activité suspendue pendant au moins cinq heures.
Rebranchez l'adaptateur secteur et laissez-le connecté jusqu'à ce que la batterie soit complètement rechargée. Vous pouvez continuer à utiliser votre ordinateur pendant ce temps.
_


----------



## laurent1 (2 Décembre 2006)

7 mois 112 cycles 97 pc


----------



## Procyon24 (3 Décembre 2006)

3 &#37; de perdu en 7 mois, contre 5% pour moi en 6 mois, mais plus de cycles....


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Décembre 2006)

91% en 4 mois et en 48 cycles !

Je dois m'inquièter ???


----------



## antoine2405 (5 Décembre 2006)

Peut on savoir combien de watt depense le macbook pro


----------



## samoussa (8 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> 91% en 4 mois et en 48 cycles !
> 
> Je dois m'inquièter ???



3 mois, 103 cycles, 98%


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> 3 mois, 103 cycles, 98%



Donc je dois m'inquiéte !
Et j'appelle apple et il vont me changer ma batterie comme par magie ou le problème est ailleurs ?????


----------



## samoussa (8 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Donc je dois m'inqui&#233;te !
> Et j'appelle apple et il vont me changer ma batterie comme par magie ou le probl&#232;me est ailleurs ?????



D&#233;ja moi j'enchaine les cycles. Je ne laisse pas mon mac branch&#233; sur secteur quand la batterie est pleine, et je la charge et la decharge enti&#232;rement.(Quand je le peux evidemment, cad 8 fois sur 10) et je crois que &#231;a y fait beaucoup


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Déja moi j'enchaine les cycles. Je ne laisse pas mon mac branché sur secteur quand la batterie est pleine, et je la charge et la decharge entièrement.(Quand je le peux evidemment, cad 8 fois sur 10) et je crois que ça y fait beaucoup



mouis j'essaie de faire la même chose mais je ne peux pas toujours couper étant en plein milieux de quelque chose de très important !!

Et sinon dans quelques mois je serai surement inférieur à 90% je pourrais demander un geste à apple ou il vont m'envoyer sur les roses ? ou bien il faut que je demande maintenant ??

Merci pour ton expérience macbookike


----------



## samoussa (8 Décembre 2006)

le risque c'est qu'ils te disent que c'est d&#251; &#224; ton utilisation , ou que la chose est normale, maintenant tu ne perds rien &#224; essayer. De toute mani&#232;re ton appel &#224; l'apple store est dat&#233;, donc il y a une trace si dans qq mois...


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> le risque c'est qu'ils te disent que c'est dû à ton utilisation , ou que la chose est normale, maintenant tu ne perds rien à essayer. De toute manière ton appel à l'apple store est daté, donc il y a une trace si dans qq mois...



oui mais il vaut mieux tenter le coup maintenant ou dans quelques mois car dans quelques moi ils pourront dire que c'est le niveau normal (selon leurs critères...) donc ou bien je ne fais rien et je vis avec


----------



## samoussa (8 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> oui mais il vaut mieux tenter le coup maintenant ou dans quelques mois car dans quelques moi ils pourront dire que c'est le niveau normal (selon leurs critères...) donc ou bien je ne fais rien et je vis avec



Alors dans ce cas appelle maintenant


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Alors dans ce cas appelle maintenant



Je vais y penser.....


----------



## blissmanu (11 Décembre 2006)

pour ceux qui savent, est-ce qu'il vaut mieux faire tourner sa batterie, a savoir la charger completement et la décharger complètement le plus possible, ou bien (si pdt un moment mon utilisation le permet) il vaut mieux laisser le PC sur le secteur???

parce que qd l'ordi est sur secteur, la batterie ne fonctionne pas du tout non?

merci encore pr vos réponses...


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Décembre 2006)

blissmanu a dit:


> pour ceux qui savent, est-ce qu'il vaut mieux faire tourner sa batterie, a savoir la charger completement et la décharger complètement le plus possible, ou bien (si pdt un moment mon utilisation le permet) il vaut mieux laisser le PC sur le secteur???
> 
> parce que qd l'ordi est sur secteur, la batterie ne fonctionne pas du tout non?
> 
> merci encore pr vos réponses...



PC ?????? C'est quoi ça ???????         

C'est déjà marqué au dessus......


----------



## blissmanu (12 Décembre 2006)

cette faille !!!

je suis un tout nouveau ds ce monde blanc et pur !!!

pardon !!!

PC = PAS BIEN !!! :rateau::rose:


----------



## skystef (16 Décembre 2006)

Cela a peut-être déjà été évoqué mais j'aimerais savoir s'il est préférable d'enlever la batterie quand on travail souvent sur le secteur.

Je m'explique, quand j'utilise mon macbook souvent à mon domicile, je préfère utiliser l'alimentation secteur plutôt que de vider puis recharger sans cesse la batterie. On m'a dit qu'il fallait l'enlever pour la préserver...

Faites-vous cela? Cela n'a-t-il pas d'importance?

C'est mon premier portable, je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre avec les batteries :rose: .


----------



## pa2 (18 Décembre 2006)

J'ai depuis 2 jours un probl&#232;me avec la batterie de mon MacBook (Core Duo) lors du rechargement : lorsque le niveau arrive &#224; 99&#37;, la LED de la prise Magsafe au lieu de se figer en vert, change de couleur toutes les 3 secondes (orange, puis vert, puis &#224; nouveau orange et ainsi de suite).

Cela se produit aussi bien lorsque l'ordinateur est compl&#232;tement &#233;teint, en veille ou que lorsqu'il est allum&#233;. Dans ce dernier cas, l'affichage &#224; l'&#233;cran change au m&#234;me rythme que la LED (indication "recharg&#233;e" <-> temps restant de charge de 2 &#224; 3 minutes). En plus, dans informations syst&#232;mes, j'ai la m&#234;me valeur (4095 mAh) pour capacit&#233; de charge compl&#232;te et capacit&#233; restante. En plus, je ne suis qu'&#224; 37 cycles de charge.

C'est apparu subitement (pas de mise &#224; jour, pas d'installation de nouveau logiciel). Depuis, je suis oblig&#233; d'utiliser mon MacBook sur batterie d&#232;s qu'il est recharg&#233; &#224; 99%. C'est un peu emb&#234;tant... Que dois-je faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2006)

comment décharger à fond sa batterie ???
moi je laisse le portable s'éteindre tout seul et quand j'essaie de le rallumer (alors que la lumiere blanche en facade clignote) il reste muet est ce que je peux considerer qu'elle s'est complétement vider ??


----------



## Jack_Dan (19 Décembre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous !

Moi je dois dire que je suis assez de&#231;u parce que istat m'indique 80&#37; en battery health alors que je ne fais quasiment que des cycles complets . . .

J'ai fait 86 cycles depuis septembre . . . c'est un macbook noir us avec 1go de ram et 80gb de hd.

Aurais-je une utilisation trop intensive ??

Question subsidiaire est-il mauvais de retirer la batterie de l'ordinateur alors qu'il est en fonctionnement ?


----------



## blissmanu (19 Décembre 2006)

A ce rythme là, la mienne ne va pas tenir longtemps!!! certes, mon MBP est très souvent en marche, mais quand même, je fais bien des cycles complets, je le laisse peut etre trop sur le secteur?? 

je ne sais pas  mais bon ca fait pas un mois que j'ai mon portable, donc bon...









des retours de ceux qui ont contacté Apple pour problème de batteries ???


----------



## mael65 (19 Décembre 2006)

MBP, 6 mois, 53 cycles, 69%... déplorable ! que faire ?


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Décembre 2006)

mael65 a dit:


> MBP, 6 mois, 53 cycles, 69%... déplorable ! que faire ?



Acheter une nouvelle batterie 
OUi c'est embetant


----------



## laurent1 (19 Décembre 2006)

7 mois 127 cycles 94 pc mais je laisse tjs ma batterie danq ma machine et recharge nimporte comment.


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Décembre 2006)

laurent1 a dit:


> 7 mois 127 cycles 94 pc mais je laisse tjs ma batterie danq ma machine et recharge nimporte comment.



Moui à mon avis, ça dépend aussi des batteries.......


----------



## laurent1 (19 Décembre 2006)

est ce que les gens qui ont des resultats moins bon n'enleve pas leur batterie lors d'une utilisation fixe?


----------



## Axsis (20 Décembre 2006)

Cela a peut-être déjà été évoqué mais j'aimerais savoir s'il est préférable d'enlever la batterie quand on travail souvent sur le secteur.

Je m'explique, quand j'utilise mon macbook souvent à mon domicile, je préfère utiliser l'alimentation secteur plutôt que de vider puis recharger sans cesse la batterie. On m'a dit qu'il fallait l'enlever pour la préserver...

Faites-vous cela ? Cela n'a-t-il pas d'importance ? Y a t'il un risque de poussières qui rentre par l'emplacement de la batterie une fois enlevée ? Peut on enlever la batterie ordinateur allumé mais sur secteur ? Ou il faut éteindre l'ordi, enlever la batterie rechargée, puis rallumé avec le secteur ?

C'est mon premier portable, je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre avec les batteries :rose: .

Merci de vos réponses.

Guillaume


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2006)

moi je ne sais tout simplement pas comment optimiser un e décharge complète d'une batterie pour un calibrage


----------



## san lee (24 Décembre 2006)

Mon macbook 2GHz a 3 mois, la batterie est a 91%, c'et normal ???

Pour le reste, quelqu'un m'avait dit (mon prof) de toujours laisser mon ordi sur secteur quand je le pouvais, resultat, je suis passé de 5200 mA a 4700 mA en moins d'un mois !!!!

Pour le reste Axsis, je ne te conseille pas de laisser brancher le secteur si tu n'as plus la batterie, parce que Magsafe peut etre un inconvenient dans ce cas >_< (expérience douloureuse)

En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise toujours la batterie, et quand elle est pleine, je debranche le secteur. Je sais pas si c'est bon ou pas, mais avec cette méthode je suis repassé de 4700 mA a 4771 mA en 3 semaines, et ca continue a augmenté


----------



## samoussa (24 Décembre 2006)

san lee a dit:


> Mon macbook 2GHz a 3 mois, la batterie est a 91%, c'et normal ???
> 
> Pour le reste, quelqu'un m'avait dit (mon prof) de toujours laisser mon ordi sur secteur quand je le pouvais, resultat, je suis passé de 5200 mA a 4700 mA en moins d'un mois !!!!
> 
> ...



J'ai fait la même observation sur mon mbook, tu regagnes de la capacité en "prenant soins " de ta batterie. Perso je recalibre ma batterie une fois par mois et je maintiens qu'il est préférable de charger et decharger la batterie totalement et de ne pas travailler sur secteru avec une batterie pleine


----------



## san lee (27 Décembre 2006)

Moui, elles sont capricieuses ces batteries
En fait, en lisant ce topic et les autres parlant des batteries de macbook, j'en ai deduit les regles suivantes :
- ne jamais enlever la batterie
- debrancher le secteur quand la batterie est pleine
- attendre que l'ordinateur se mette en veille pour rebrancher le secteur
- etalonner une fois tous les 2 mois

Sinon, ma batterie bloque a 99% ?? C'est normal ca aussi ??? Je peux rester brancher 8h de plus sur le secteur, elle ne passera pas a 100% M'enfin bon, pas trop grave


----------



## butok (29 Décembre 2006)

ouais  tres tres capricieuse ces bateries .. la mienne c'est détaché hier soir, elle est completement gonflé (c'est venu d'un coup) du coup je fait l'échange (car la mienne fait partie du programme d'échange mais je m'étais dit que ça n'arrivais qu'au autres ... fait chier ....)
 Mais le gonflement est tout de meme tres intriguant ...


----------



## laurent1 (29 Décembre 2006)

et surtout tres dangereux!! evie de t'en servir encore!


----------



## butok (29 Décembre 2006)

oui oui je suis sur secteur maintenant, et elle atend bien sagement d'etre éxpedié a apple... mais bon du matos a 2000 euro je trouve ça lamentable en six mois j'ai eu: du whine, un ordi qui s'éteind des qu'il reste plus qu'une heure de batterie et une batterie qui gonfle. Je passais chez apple aussi pour la qualité du matos ...pour ça c'est completement raté. Par contre je reste encore amoureux de l'OS ...:rateau:


----------



## butok (30 Décembre 2006)

et ben chez apple j'ai vraiment la poisse... apres le coups de la livraison dun clef cd par mail en 1 mois ...  ma batterie gonfle j'en demande une nouvelle et me voila deux jours apres avec un colis d'apple vide .... avec juste une lettre et une boite a plier me demandant de renvoyer mon Ipod ...  
apple du travail de pro donc ...


quand je pense que coté microsoft (juste pour la console rasurez vous, je touche pas a la came windos ...) le SAV est ultra beton ... on comprend pourquoi apple ne domine pas encore le monde... y font du super matos, mais gare a vous si vous avez un probleme avec ...


----------



## snapscan (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjours,

quelqu'un connait il l'emplacement des poles + et poles - sur les batteries des Macbooks?

En fait je voudrais la decharger completement apres l'extinction du portable à l'aide d'une ampoule (comme l'on fait avec les accus en modelisme) afin d'optimiser la recharge.
Si quelqu'un a l'info je suis preneur merci.


----------



## Axsis (30 Décembre 2006)

snapscan a dit:


> Bonjours,
> 
> quelqu'un connait il l'emplacement des poles + et poles - sur les batteries des Macbooks?
> 
> ...


 
Je ne te conseil vraiment pas de faire &#231;a.
Les batteries modernes, en l'occurence, les ions polym&#232;res, ne sont pas con&#231;u pour &#231;a. Ce ne sont pas des NIMH. Elles doivent toujours avoir une petite quantit&#233; d'&#233;nergie afin de pr&#233;server les composants. 

En plus de &#231;a, il n'y a aucune fcontion permettant de faire &#231;a (en interne), donc, ca ne doit pas etre conseill&#233; par le constructeur.

L'id&#233;al serai de la vider, jusqu'a extinction du Mac en utilisation normale, c'est &#224; dire &#224; environ 2&#37; de charge, puis de la recharger compl&#232;tement. Et le faire 5 fois de suite, voir m&#234;me 10 fois.

Voila mon avis.

Bonne journ&#233;e, et bonne f&#234;tes.

Guillaume


----------



## cosimow (30 Décembre 2006)

Salut,

J'ai posté un message ailleurs mais pour le moment ne trouve pas de réponse. http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4109856#post4109856

*Je n'arrive plus à charger ma batterie* de MacBook. J'ai l'impression qu'elle est morte puisque j'ai ttes les manip que j'ai trouvées dans les fora sans résultat, que _mon ordinateur reconnait une autre batterie si elle marche et qu'en revanche un ordinateur qui marche ne reconnaît pas ma batterie_.

Pourtant, si on presse le bouton sur la batterie, le voyant vert du bas clignote (très vite, mais clignote qd même).

Des idées? Je suis bon pr appeler l'Apple Care? :rose:


----------



## snapscan (30 Décembre 2006)

Merci Axsis, j'ignorais que les nouvelles batteries ne fonctionnaient pas comme les NIMH,  tu m'as évité de faire une grosse boulette. Je vais donc continuer à vider la batterie normalement jusqu'a l'extinction du mac.

Merci pour le conseil et bonnes fêtes à tous


----------



## ivanlefou (1 Janvier 2007)

bonjour et bonne année à tous

pour moi elle commence mal

ma batterie ne charge plus...
mon MBP est branché sur le secteur et ne charge pas la batterie 
si j'appuis sur le bouton de la batterie aucune diodes ne s'allument, alors que lorsqu'elle est vide il y en a au moins une.

de plus le voyant sur la prise "magsafe" reste vert et il y a une croix dans l'icone de la batterie.

c'est grave docteur?
merci de votre aide...


----------



## ivanlefou (1 Janvier 2007)

voila la suite de mes recherches
j'ai fait une reinitialisation PMU
rien de changer!!!

au passage j'ai remarqué que ma batterie fait partie du programme d'échange (U7SC)
j'ai rempli le formulmaire en ligne mais le N° de serie du MBP n'est pas valide 

je suis bon pour les appeller!!!

est ce qu'une reset pram (alt+pomme+p+r) est utile?

merci


----------



## ivanlefou (3 Janvier 2007)

bon suite de mon histoire 
après un redémarrage avec pomme+alt+p+r sans aucun résultat, je me décide à téléphoné au sav d'apple mardi matin, pour un échange batterie.
et là c'est du "foutage de gueule" (excusez moi si mon expression est vulgaire) car 30 min pour me dire la mëme chose que sur le site d'apple (avec 25 min) d'attente.

merci le 0825 surtaxé...

bref ils se sont rattrapé car la batterie est arrive aujourd'hui (donc 1 jour)

pour l'instant elle est en charge, tous fonctionne normalement mais le MBP chauffe beaucoup...

bon voila pour moi, j'espère que c'est la fin de mon histoire


----------



## mael65 (7 Janvier 2007)

laurent1 a dit:


> est ce que les gens qui ont des resultats moins bon n'enleve pas leur batterie lors d'une utilisation fixe?



Non, je la garde tout le temps


----------



## ivanlefou (14 Janvier 2007)

ivanlefou a dit:


> bon voila pour moi, j'espère que c'est la fin de mon histoire



et non après une semaine la batterie ne tourne pas rond...


je la charge à fond
j'utilise le MBP jusqu'à 90% et puis j'attends la veille
je le laisse 30 min et il ne veut plus redémarrer
le bouton à l'arrière me dit que je n'ai plus de batterie mais quand je branche le cordon, il démarre immédiatement et il indique 70% de batterie et se recharge le temps que j'écrive ce message!!!

de plus le l'éclairage clavier fait du yoyo, malgrés que je suis dans un pièce avec la lumière stable...

quelqu'un a t 'il vécu çà??
ce n'est pas le MBP qui a un problème ???

merci pour votre aide


----------



## BPP (15 Janvier 2007)

bonjour, 
j'ai un macbook noir depuis aout 2006, j'ai fait changer le ventilo en novembre et je suis partis 6 semaine en deplacement sans la machine a mon retour (hier) l'icone batterie est barrer et la batterie semble vide...d&#233;s que je debranche l'adaptateur le mac s'eteind et je dois le redemarrer...j'ai lu le manuel,fait des recherches je ne trouve rien en reponse a mon probleme...et je ne peux pas calibrer la batterie puisque le mac ne la voit pas ...
Merci d'avance pour votre aide...


----------



## zcomzorro (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,j'ai un MB core2Duo 2Ghz,et apres 22 cycles ma batterie a une capacité de 5450ma contre 5200 d'origine..?..bizarre non?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2007)

Salut,

J'ai reçu 2 macbook blanc il y'a 1 mois, la batterie du 1er (1,83Ghz) est morte il y'a environ 2 semaines, du jour au lendemain le portable ne voulait plus s'allumer s'il n'était pas sur secteur malgré le fait que la batterie soit complètement chargée, et une fois branché si on le débranchait le portable s'éteignait. CoconutBattery indiquait des valeurs négatives en mAh.

Depuis 2 jours c'est le 2ème qui a laché (un macbook 2Ghz) , du jour au lendemain aussi, mm problème que le 1er voilà ce que CoconutBattery indique :






est-ce de la malchance ??   comment ca se fait que du jour au lendemain elle soit dans cet état ?

Je pensais passer par un Apple Center à Paris pour me la faire remplacer mais je n'ai pas du tout le temps en ce moment, comment ca se passe pour l'échange si je téléphone au SAV d'Apple ? ils mettent combien de temps pour renvoyer une batterie neuve ?


----------



## BPP (16 Janvier 2007)

BPP a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai un macbook noir depuis aout 2006, j'ai fait changer le ventilo en novembre et je suis partis 6 semaine en deplacement sans la machine a mon retour (hier) l'icone batterie est barrer et la batterie semble vide...dés que je debranche l'adaptateur le mac s'eteind et je dois le redemarrer...j'ai lu le manuel,fait des recherches je ne trouve rien en reponse a mon probleme...et je ne peux pas calibrer la batterie puisque le mac ne la voit pas ...
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide...



je vous relance unpeu comme les l'auteur du dernier message j' aimerai savoir si quelqu'un connait ce probleme et la procedure a suivre...
Merci a tous.


----------



## Sim le pirate (17 Janvier 2007)

BPP a dit:


> je vous relance unpeu comme les l'auteur du dernier message j' aimerai savoir si quelqu'un connait ce probleme et la procedure a suivre...
> Merci a tous.



j'ai eu le cas avec un Macbook... la batterie est morte ! Il faut appeler Apple et ils en envoient une autre en 2 jours !


----------



## ZB_69 (17 Janvier 2007)

pour ma part, macbook achet&#233; sur le refurb, la batterie ayant &#224; ce moment l&#224; 1 cycle de charge.

lorsque je lance coconutbattery, voici ce que j'observe :

age of your mac : 4 months.
original : 5200.
current : 5210.
cycles : 12.

&#233;trange ? la capacit&#233; de ma batterie est en hausse ? cel&#224; vient il du fait que j'ai proc&#233;d&#233; au 4 ou 5&#232;me cycle &#224; un &#233;talonnage ?

&#224; bient&#244;t !


----------



## ivanlefou (18 Janvier 2007)

ivanlefou a dit:


> et non après une semaine la batterie ne tourne pas rond...
> 
> 
> je la charge à fond
> ...



bon c'est cde pire en pire 
la deuxieme batterie n'a plus que 330mAh pour 12 cycles!!!
le mbp se vide et se charge en 10min
de plus même en pleine charge, il refuse de démarrer sans etre brancher sur le secteur!
que faire? c'est la batterie ou le mbp?
merci


----------



## zelipop (20 Janvier 2007)

Bon je pense que mon pbm est ptet un peu moins "grave" que d'autres exposés ici mais je pose qd même ma question pcq ça m'inquiète un peu :

ça fait plusieurs fois que je travaille sur secteur, la charge de la batterie indique donc 100%, quand je vais me coucher je referme mon MB et je débranche la connexion secteur. 

Quand je me lève et que j'ouvre mon MB, sans le rebrancher, histoire de bosser un peu sur batterie, la charge passe de 100% à 93% en 5 secondes !  C'est normal ? Le seul fait de "respirer" pendant sa veille, ça lui pompe 7% d'énergie ??


(Coconut m'indique : 
Current Battery Capacity : 5493 mAh ; 
Original Battery Capacity : 5200 mAh    
    --> 100%)


----------



## minicos (20 Janvier 2007)

studio08 a dit:


>



J'ai eu le même affichage tout à l'heure, il allait de paire avec un croix "X" dans l'affichage du niveau de batterie en haut à droite. 

Mais j'ai fait "relancer" et tout est rentré dans l'ordre avec les bonnes informations à la fois dans coconut et dans la barre d'état.

Je suppose que c'est ce qui se passe quand l'ordi perd le niveau de batterie, ça ne doit pas avoir grand chose à voir avec l'état de la batterie elle même.

Mon avis sur le "-1" : il s'agit d'un code d'erreur résultant d'un calcul (exemple division par zéro)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

minicos a dit:


> J'ai eu le même affichage tout à l'heure, il allait de paire avec un croix "X" dans l'affichage du niveau de batterie en haut à droite.
> 
> Mais j'ai fait "relancer" et tout est rentré dans l'ordre avec les bonnes informations à la fois dans coconut et dans la barre d'état.
> 
> ...



Sauf que ça me fait ça depuis plusieurs jours... et si le secteur n'est pas branché, pas moyen de l'allumé, j'ai appelé le SAV d'apple, on m'a fait faire des manip mais rien à faire, le mec a fini par me dire de l'emmener chez un fournisseur agrée Apple près de chez moi pour essayer de voir si ça marchait avec une nouvelle batterie, il m'a dit que ça pouvait venir de la carte mère... mais bon, la même chose se produit avec 2 macbook à 1 semaine d'intervalle, je trouve ça un peu abusé :mouais:


----------



## steiner (21 Janvier 2007)

apple.com a dit:
			
		

> Durée de vie de la batterie
> Une batterie dun ordinateur portable Apple bien entretenue est conçue pour conserver jusquà 80 % de sa capacité dorigine après 300 cycles de charge et de décharges complets. Vous pouvez opter pour le remplacement de votre batterie lorsque la charge quelle contient ne répond plus à vos besoins.



Bonjour, ma batterie est à 119 cycles et a 75% de sa capacité originelle et mon macbook à 8mois.
A votre avis je peux appeler applecare ou ils vont m'envoyer paitre ?


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Bonjour, ma batterie est à 119 cycles et a 75% de sa capacité originelle et mon macbook à 8mois.
> A votre avis je peux appeler applecare ou ils vont m'envoyer paitre ?



le document d'Apple n'a as été mis a jour et ne concerne que les batterie Lithium-ion  alors que ton macbook a une batterie lithium-polymère qui a comme inconvénient d'avoir moins de cycle de charge que les batteries lithium-ion. tu a donc de forte chance de te faire dire que c'est normal. au passage j'ai mis a jour le sujet Encyclopédie


----------



## steiner (21 Janvier 2007)

Merci beaucoup snif snif snif :'(
Fin j'essayerai qd meme


----------



## Frizou (22 Janvier 2007)

J'ai le meme problème que toi : 

J'ai un macbook 1.83Ghz. Voici ce que me dit coconutBattery :

-Original capacity : 5200
-Current capacity : 4315
-Nb Cycles : 269

Je contacte aussi apple, on se tient au courant.


----------



## steiner (22 Janvier 2007)

Alors perso j'ai (t) a applecare et enfait la batterie est garantie que 6mois. Ils m'ont dis d'appeler un applecenter agr&#233;&#233; pour voir, genre on sait jamais.
La bas ils m'ont dit que si ma batterie tenait 2h ou moins en utilisation min alors ils me la changeraient.
Seul probl&#232;me la d&#233;finition de utilisation min... Je m'explique pour eux utilisations min =
- wifi d&#233;sactiv&#233;
- bluetooth d&#233;sactiv&#233;
- luminosit&#233; a un carr&#233; (illisible quoi quasi ^^)
et ils le laisse tourner comme ca sans rien faire.

Donc j'ai fais le test et la &#233;videment mon portable tient 3h. Pour le test donc j'avais emp&#233;cher que l'&#233;cran ne s'&#233;teigne et emp&#233;cher la mise en veille. J'avais juste mis itunes parce que je sais pas travailler sans musique 

Donc au final je comprends un peu apple mais bon leur crit&#232;res sont qd m&#234;me &#224; revoir je pense. Evaluer une batterie dans ces conditions n'as pas de sens. Qu'ils disent 1h30 la limite alors mais avec une utilisation normale. Car honnetement la luminosit&#233; au min c est pas g&#233;rable :s


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Janvier 2007)

Faite un petit tour du coté d'istat pro car mon coconut battery m'indique 89%
et istat pro 92%.....et tout ça en 5 mois avec seulement 89 cycles......

.....et je ne tiens que 3h au grand max.......


----------



## Frizou (22 Janvier 2007)

En fait, là je perds environ 50 mAh sur ma capacité totale, par cycle de charge.


----------



## Michel330 (23 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous!

Je viens de passer un moment à lire les différents sujets traitant de problèmes de batteries sur MBP, mais je ne peux m'empêcher de poster ici pour avoir votre avis.

Depuis env 2 semaines, j'ai constaté que la batterie du MBP passait très rapidement de 30% à 0% lors de l'utilisation hors secteur.

Aujourd'hui, après être descendue d'env 100% à 30% à un rythme plus ou moins normal (sans avoir mesuré avec précision), la charge de la batterie est passée de 30% à 0% en moins d'un quart d'heure.
Mon MBP s'est ensuite mis en veille sans aucun avertissement, pour en resortir après moins d'une minute (avec une indication de charge toujours à 0%).

Par curiosité, j'ai donc continué à travailler et la charge est remontée à 3%. Là j'ai eu le msg d'avertissmenet que le MBP travaillait "sur la réserve", et la charge est redescendue tranquillement à 0%. J'ai encore pu travaillé pendant un bon quart d'heure avant l'extinction brutale et sans avertissement du MBP. (sans mise en veille...)

J'estime avoir travaillé env. 25min entre la mise en veille (première indication 0%) et l'extinction brutale du MBP.

Une heure et demi plus tard, je mets mon MBP sur le secteur et le démarre immédiatement. *Indication de charge de batterie? 27% ???*

J'ai installé CoconutBattery: 
Age du Mac: 10 mois
Cycles de charge: 101
Capacité de la batterie: 84%

Ma batterie ne fait pas partie du programme d'échange.
J'utilise mon MBP sur secteur et sur batterie, mais j'essaye de procéder régulièrement à une calibration (si ce n'est peut-être que je n'attends pas 5 heures avant de le remettre en charge puisque quand cela m'arrive c'est que je suis entrain de bosser et que j'ai besoin de continuer...).

Ce qui m'étonne tout particulièrement c'est cette histoire d'indication de charge de batterie à 27% alors que je le mets en charge une heure et demi après un arrêt alors qu'il indiquait 0%.

Expérience semblable?   Du déjà vu?   A classer dans la même saga que les autres problèmes et planifier un changement de batterie?

Vos idées et avis sont les bienvenus.

Meric d'avance!


----------



## minicos (24 Janvier 2007)

Ca y est, depuis quelques cycles ma batterie est passée au dessus de son niveau nominal


----------



## steiner (24 Janvier 2007)

t'as donné quoi à manger à ton mac pour avoir ce résultat  ?


----------



## minicos (24 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas... rien... de l'amour et de l'eau fraiche  

Au début, elle était à 98, 99 % et depuis 3 ou 4 cycles elle est à fond voire un peu plus.
Ca change de celle de l'ibook qui était tombée à... 10-15%


----------



## steiner (24 Janvier 2007)

Moi je tourne entre les 70 et 80 % sur mon macbook


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Janvier 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Moi je tourne entre les 70 et 80 % sur mon macbook



Il a quel age ton macbook ?


----------



## steiner (24 Janvier 2007)

8mois presque un b&#233;b&#233;


----------



## Frizou (25 Janvier 2007)

Ma batterie a finalement rendu l'âme il y 2 jours après 7 mois d'utilisation. Je suis passé dans un apple center, je vais avoir une nouvelle batterie sans aucun problème.


----------



## steiner (25 Janvier 2007)

J'aimerais bien que ca m'arrive pour en avoir une neuve :d


----------



## Procyon24 (28 Janvier 2007)

Quelques chiffres

Mon MB 1,83ghrz a maintenant 8 mois, ma batterie en est &#224; 180 cycles sur Coconut battery  et 90&#37;. 
Ca voudrait dire que j'ai perdu 4% en un 6 semaines et environ 30 cycles  .

Sur iStat pro l'affichage (battery health) est de 93%

Qui croire? 

iStat de plus m'affiche une batterie pleine (l&#224; je suis sur secteur) &#224; 99%, alors qu'elle s'affiche sur l'&#233;cran &#224; 100%


----------



## g.lebourgeois (4 Février 2007)

GROS SOUCIS :
J'ai fait un recalibrage batterie (vidage complet, puis recharge à fond) et depuis, c'est la CATA, je m'explique :
- La batterie s'est chargée à fond sans probleme
- tous les voyants verts de la batterie s'allument

Par contre, dès que mon mac est débranché du secteur, il s'éteint !!!
et si j'essaye de démarrer sur batterie, il commence à démarrer pendantdeux secondes puis s'éteint...
A l'aiiiiide !
dites moi que c'est pas grave... ils viennent de changer mon disque dur tombé en rade, je veux m'arrêter là au niveau des problèmes matériels...

Résolu... enlevé la batterie, mac éteint, appuyé sur le bouton d'alim 5 secondes et ça remarche... tout ça est assez mystérieux, surtout que le mac a été réinstallé récemment...

PAR CONTRE...
La santé de ma batterie est passé de 93% à 63% !!!!!!!!!
C'est du délire total sur un macbook acheté en Juin !!!
J'espère, j'espère vraiment que c'est une erreur logicielle, sinon je l'ai dans l'os... surtout qu'une batterie qui perd trop vite sa capacité, ça doi pas vraiment passer en garantie ? si ?
...
...


----------



## g.lebourgeois (5 Février 2007)

Finalement elle ne remarche plus... si quelqu'un  a une inspiration je suis preneur...


----------



## simiboy (10 Février 2007)

Bonsoir &#224; tous

j'ai switch&#233; sur MBP au d&#233;but du mois de janvier

pour l'instant c'est que du bonheur sauf que je me rend compte grace &#224; coconut battery que je perd environ 30 mA sur chaque cycle de charge, je suis &#224; 5400mAh en charge sur les 5500 d'origine et &#231;a fait que 4 semaines que j'ai la b&#234;te, &#224; ce rythme l&#224; je vais tr&#232;s vite me retrouver sans batterie... sur un portable &#224; ce prix l&#224; &#231;a m'emmerde bcp ! 

et je prend bcp soin de celle ci, &#233;talonnage la premi&#232;re utilisation, &#233;talonnage aujourd'hui, presque que des cycles de charge et d&#233;charge complets... 

alors normal ou pas ? contacter apple ou non ?

merci d'avance des conseils


----------



## simiboy (12 Février 2007)

personne pour me conseiller ?


----------



## mordre63 (13 Février 2007)

salut a tous je suis nouveau parmis vous, tout jeune schitcher je viens de recevoir mon macbook cet apresmidi (voir lien ici pour la config et la commande  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=165957

juste une question je viens d'utiliser coconut et ma batterie indique 5010 mA de capacité alors qu'elle devrait etre à 5200 vu qu'elle est neuve !
c'est courant au demarage ???


----------



## IBOOK94 (13 Février 2007)

j'ai téléphoné à APPLE ce matin concernant le fait que l'icone de la batterie est barré sur mon macbook  blanc 13"(octobre 2006) et qu'il ne fonctionne qu'avec le chargeur.
Le problème est connu donc il m'envoie par UPS une nouvelle batterie en échange de la mienne. 
Pour info, je vous informerai du délai.

Rapidité, efficacité, résultat dans ?


----------



## anto (17 Février 2007)

Jlui ai donné des hormones!


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Février 2007)

anto a dit:


> Jlui ai donné des hormones!



Tu la acheté quand ton macbook ?


----------



## anto (17 Février 2007)

Vers le 10 janvier...


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Février 2007)

anto a dit:


> Vers le 10 janvier...



et tu lui as fourni un traitement particulier >???


----------



## anto (18 Février 2007)

Non, rien de spécial...!
J'essaye (presque) toujours de la décharger au max avant de la recharger. Mais rien de plus...
Quand je suis en mode "batterie" je tire pas trop dessus, j'utilise CoolBook tester, iCyclone et je règle les détails pour une plus grande autonomie... Mais bon... J'pense pas que ce soit une des explications!


----------



## bibimerzhin (20 Février 2007)

bon jour à tous, j'ai un MacBookPro depuis 1 mois et je me rends compte que la batterie ne tient plus que 40 minutes après pourtant l'avoir chargé complètment. Comme c'est mon premier ordinateur portable cela ne m'inquiétait pas beaucoup mais quand j'ai visité ce forum et que j'ai vu les chiffres avancés, je me suis dit qu'il y avait peut être un problème.

    De plus je ne m'en suis pas servi beaucoup, en fait ça fait deux semaines que je l'utilise vraiment, lorsque je suis sur mon bureau j'enlève la batterie pour ne fonctionner que sur le secteur et quand je l'utilise avec la batterie j'attends toujours qu'elle soit complètement déchargée pour la recharger.

    Je me suis renseigné sur le net et j'ai vu que ma batterie ne faisait pas partie d l'opération de changement, son numéro de série se terminant par "WCRA".

Bon bah voilà mon problème et merci d'avance à ceux qui voudront bien m'aider, parce que je débute en mac et je n'y connais pas encore grand chose.


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Février 2007)

Salut !

Ben à part un coup de fil a apple pour leur signaler le problème, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire 
De plus il vont t'envoyer une nouvelle batterie pour régler le problème


----------



## mordre63 (20 Février 2007)

mordre63 a dit:


> salut a tous je suis nouveau parmis vous, tout jeune schitcher je viens de recevoir mon macbook cet apresmidi (voir lien ici pour la config et la commande  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=165957
> 
> juste une question je viens d'utiliser coconut et ma batterie indique 5010 mA de capacité alors qu'elle devrait etre à 5200 vu qu'elle est neuve !
> c'est courant au demarage ???







Ca va pas mieux ma batterie, ca fait une semaine que j'ai mon macbook, je vide completement la batterie avant de la recharger à fond, j'ai fait 4 cycle et la puisance ne cesse de decroitre ! 
vous avez des idées là dessus ??? HELP !!!


----------



## minicos (20 Février 2007)

La mienne au début était à 98, 99% 

Au max elle est montée à...





Maintenant elle est autour de 5300...

Fiable coconut ???


----------



## mordre63 (20 Février 2007)

oui je trouve assez bizarre toutes ses variations !
moi au bout de 4 charges perdre plus de 5&#37;, toi des valeurs plutot aberrantes... 
je crois que je vais plutot me fier &#224; ma jauge classique


----------



## romain31000 (20 Février 2007)

Bonsoir &#224; tous,
ma copine vient d'acheter un macbook.N'&#233;tant pas habituer aux portables, j'aimerai savoir s'il vaut mieux charger la batterie au max puis d&#233;brancher le macbook, l'utiliser et la vider ou s'il vaut mieux laisser le macbook brancher sur secteur (comme un fixe).
Autrement dit est-ce g&#234;nant pour la dur&#233;e de vie de la batterie de laisser brancher le macbook de fa&#231;on tr&#232;s r&#233;guli&#232;re.
Ai-je &#233;t&#233; clair??? 

merci pour les renseignements


----------



## minicos (21 Février 2007)

Tu peux lui laisser un fil à la patte tant que tu veux. Le système de charge est "intelligent", il s'arrête quand la batterie est à pleine capacité. 

Donc tu uses moins la batterie à utiliser le macbook comme fixe qu'à le vider/recharger trop souvent.


----------



## romain31000 (21 Février 2007)

minicos a dit:


> Tu peux lui laisser un fil à la patte tant que tu veux. Le système de charge est "intelligent", il s'arrête quand la batterie est à pleine capacité.
> 
> Donc tu uses moins la batterie à utiliser le macbook comme fixe qu'à le vider/recharger trop souvent.



OK, donc quand je suis à la maison, vaut mieut qu'il reste sur secteur.
l'autonomie ne sera pas affecté


----------



## greggorynque (21 Février 2007)

J'emeterrais un bemol, si tu ne compte pas te deplacer, il vaut surement mieux utiliser ta batterie jusqu'a ce qu'elle soit presque vide et la rebrancher quand ton mac t'averti, en effet, pour la batterie il est bien meilleure d'effectuer de grands cycle, et meme si la batterie s'arrette de charger une fois pleine (encore heureux), la charge se relancera des que tu aura perdu environ 10% de batterie (enfin a peu pres, je n'en sais rien ), mais donc au final, ta batterie effectura des petits cyles et pour rien...

C'est quelques chose de plus ennuyeux pour un utilisateur nomade, car s'il n'a pas constament des prises de courants, il doit recharger son mac la ou il peut quand il peut ...


Le meilleur moyen de preserver ta batterie est d'effectuer constament des grands cycles complets, ainsi tu aidera au renouvellements de TOUS les elements chimiques de la batterie, et tu fera surtout beaucoup moins de cycles (puisqu'ils sont plus grands)


----------



## minicos (21 Février 2007)

Avec les batteries modernes c'est totalement inutile.

Si tu travailles 15 minutes sur batterie et que tu rebranches le secteur, ça ne compte pas pour un cycle. Un cycle c'est à peu près l'équivalent d'une décharge complète et recharge que ça se soit fait en une fois ou en plusieurs.

Reste que de temps en temps faire un vrai cycle de décharge complet ça peut aider.

Maintenant si tu utilises ton portable quasi comme un fixe, pas de problème pour le laisser sur secteur. Ca usera beaucoup moins la batterie comme ça que de vider la batterie et recharger.


----------



## macfan01 (23 Février 2007)

Depuyis quelque temps je constate une durée d'usage affablie sur mon Macbook Pro 2.16 Mhz. Il ne tiens guère plus d'1h30 - 2 H00 avec Airport et Bluetooth activité mais sans charger sur l'utilisation. Par ailleurs, arrivé à 25% de charge, il se met en veille sans prévenir(pas d'annonce batterie faible). D'après iStat, le niveau Battery Health est à 65 %.

Quelqu'un sait-il si ces eux éléments sont liés et comment restaurer un niveau de santé de la batterie de 100% pour dsiposer enfin d'une tenue en charge digne de ce nom.

Merci de votre aide !!


----------



## Al_Copett (23 Février 2007)

La solution la plus simple, une décharge jusqu'à ce que la machine s'éteigne puis un recharge totale sans utiliser la machine. Plusieurs cycles peuvent avoir un effet bénéfique. Sinon regarde si il n'y a pas d'applications qui tournent en arrière plan sans que tu t'en rendes compte et qui pompent ta batterie. N'y a-t-il pas un programme d'échange de batteries qui a démarré il  y a plusieurs mois, un vague souvenir dans la saga déjà mouvementée des  Mactel portables. Voir le site d'Apple.


----------



## simiboy (1 Mars 2007)

bonne nouvelle pour mon macbookpro

je regarde aujourd'hui un peu par hasard coconut battery pour voir l'état de celle ci, qui perdait très rapidement en capacité ces temps ci (96% il y a peu de temps) et là surprise je suis remonté à 99% presque comme la sortie d'usine... étrange...


----------



## carbonim (1 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Quand on utilise le macbook sur secteur pour un long moment, le mieux est de faaire quoi, retirer la batterie, laisser le secteur et la batterie, ou faire des charges-décharges.

Je suppose que c'est de la stocké à 50% blablablabla...;

Mais je voulais principalement savoir si ,quand l'icone de la prise s'affiche sur le niveau de batterie, la batterie est utilisée ou elle est completement chinté pour une alimentation secteur pure.
Ce que je crains dans ce mode c'est les micro charges et décharges de la batterie.


Merci

Ps : j'ai posté ce message sur le sujet "mémoireé par erreur dsl ...


----------



## Procyon24 (3 Mars 2007)

Quelqu'un sait-il qui est le plus fiable, de iStat ou de coconut battery? sur mon MB 1,83GHZ, j'ai des deux cotés 219 cycles pour 9 mois d'âge.
Coconut B ne donne 91% et iStat 95%


----------



## simiboy (3 Mars 2007)

encore une évolution pour moi

je lui ai donné du boeuf à manger...


----------



## Marsellus (3 Mars 2007)

Punaise, je ne sais pas comment vous faites, mais ma batterie prend serieusement du plomb dans l'aile....

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=13627&stc=1&d=1172961889

Encore ca se tasse un peu depuis 2 semaine. je suis descendu jusqu'a 4780 en max  

Maintenant, ca a plutot tendance a remonter....


----------



## Marsellus (4 Mars 2007)

Tiens, une petite question en passant : 

Pour &#233;talonner la batterie, une fois la batterie completement d&#233;charg&#233;e, il est conseill&#233; d'&#233;teindre l'ordinateur pendant au moins 5 heures.

Faut-il ne pas se servir du tout du macbook pendant ces 5 heures, ou bien on peut quand m&#234;me sortir la batterie et se servir de l'ordi sur secteur ?


----------



## simiboy (5 Mars 2007)

je sais pas ce qu'il prend en ce moment mon mbp mais il en a dans le bide !


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Mars 2007)

simiboy a dit:


> je sais pas ce qu'il prend en ce moment mon mbp mais il en a dans le bide !



Je t'avais dit de pas brancher deux batteries en séries


----------



## simiboy (5 Mars 2007)

bah disons que c'était ça ou alors j'avais la solution suivante mais ça fait lourd dans le sac à dos        







attention, on dévie du sujet !


----------



## Marsellus (5 Mars 2007)

rhhaaa !! punaise !!!! j'ai fait un etalonnage hier, je suis passe de 4835 a 4788 mah.....

Dire que ca commencait a remonter un peu ces derniers temps.... fini pour le moment, ces trucs la :angry:

En m&#234;me temps, est-ce que coconut est vraiment tres fiable ?


----------



## simiboy (5 Mars 2007)

j'avais eu le même phénomène en faisant un étalonnage il y a qq temps, et comme tu peux le voir sur mes posts précédents, c'est remonté... et là je suis de nouveau sous les 5500 (5499...)

je suis pas sûr que coconut soit vraiment très précis niveau fiabilité


----------



## Dionysos (6 Mars 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Le sujet a peut etre d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; abord&#233; mais je suis un peu inquiet.

Il semblerait que mon MacBook ne trouve plus la batterie : il est branch&#233; sur secteur mais il ne se charge pas, "Aucune batterie n'est disponible". Pourtant elle a pas boug&#233;, elle est rest&#233; au meme endroit que le premier jour...

Meme si je savais que ca allait probablement servir a rien, je l'ai enlev&#233; puis remise, et j'avais raison, ca a servit a rien..

Est-elle morte ? Est-ce un faux contact ? Quelqu'un pourrait il me venir en aide silvouplait ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Bond_007 (7 Mars 2007)

Salut tout le monde,

Je viens de recevoir mon macbook pro aujourd'hui.
Je me suis empressé de suivre la procédure de calibration mais j'ai pas fait la bonne, j'ai fait l'ancienne procédure :
chargement complet->utilisation batterie jusqu'à l'extinction du mac->puis rechargement (c'est ce qu'il fait en ce moment).

Donc question aux spécialistes, est-ce que ça peut avoir des conséquences néfastes sur la batterie? Je compte donc faire la calibration recommandée, est-ce qu'il faut que je le fasse tout de suite ou ça peut attendre (dans le manuel apple dit "pendant la première semaine" je trouve ça surprenant)?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Bond_007 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Je viens de recevoir mon macbook pro aujourd'hui.
> Je me suis empressé de suivre la procédure de calibration mais j'ai pas fait la bonne, j'ai fait l'ancienne procédure :
> ...



ancienne procédure ?? c'est quoi la nouvelle


----------



## Dionysos (8 Mars 2007)

Personne pour me venir en aide ?


----------



## simiboy (9 Mars 2007)

dionysos, je pense que le plus simple est que tu contacte un AC, pour faire jouer ta garantie (si tu y es tjs)...

&#231;a ressemble &#224; un probl&#232;me de batterie HS...


----------



## greensurfeur (9 Mars 2007)

Dionysos, j'ai eu exactement le meme probleme que toi  " Aucune batterie disponible ", impossibilite de la charger, Batterie MORTE , mon Macbook est en SAV dans une boutique parisienne agree Apple : Remplacement de la batterie, j'en ai profiter pour faire changer la coque qui avait un probleme de decoloration maronasse   ( le tout pris en charge par la garantie ), je te conseille d'en faire autant


----------



## Pouasson (10 Mars 2007)

simiboy a dit:


> je sais pas ce qu'il prend en ce moment mon mbp mais il en a dans le bide !





Hahaha, petit joueur ! 







Encore une preuve que les MB tiennent plus longtemps que les MBP ^^


----------



## Bond_007 (11 Mars 2007)

studio08 a dit:


> ancienne proc&#233;dure ?? c'est quoi la nouvelle



Tout est expliqu&#233; ici sur le site d'Apple, pour les macbook il faut faire la nouvelle proc&#233;dure qui semble aussi beaucoup plus longue! l'ancienne proc&#233;dure concerne les ibook et certains powerbook qui ne disposent pas de la m&#234;me technologie que les batteries actuelles.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86284

Il est marqu&#233; dans le guide que c'ets &#224; faire pendant la premi&#232;re semaine d'utilisation de la batterie (donc je vais faire &#231;a) et ensuite c'est les 2-3 mois.


----------



## F.P.S. (12 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà j'ai posté dans une autre discussion sur le *problème de batterie morte* ou encore le *problème de batterie qui n'est plus reconnue* ou encore le *problème de batterie qui n'accepte plus la charge*.

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4199487&postcount=19

J'en suis à ma *2ème batterie* en un temps record de 6 mois (oui oui, ça fait bien 1 batterie tous les 3 mois) et le problème c'est que je ne trouve aucune information à part d'aller dans un Centre Agrée Apple pour me la faire échanger car elle est sous garantie.

Le problème est que ma garantie n'étant pas éternelle et que ma batterie me lache tous les 3 mois, j'aurais voulu en savoir plus :

Est ce vraiment des lots de batteries défecteuses ? Peut on les identifier (n° de série ou autres) ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## kaos (26 Mars 2007)

j'ai eu une batterie macbook noir en janvier // elle était à 5137 mA et j ai aujourd'hui 5264
c'est pas beaucoup non ???


----------



## greggorynque (27 Mars 2007)

kaos a dit:


> j'ai eu une batterie macbook noir en janvier // elle était à 5137 mA et j ai aujourd'hui 5264
> c'est pas beaucoup non ???



Te plains pas, le niveau normal c'est 5200 

moi j'en suis a 5290 avec 7 cycles, j'en prend soin, je la vide a fond a chaque fois que je l'utilise, et elle monte a chaque charge (j'etais en dessous des 5200 quand je l'ai recu )


----------



## kaos (27 Mars 2007)

c est quoi 7 cycles ?


----------



## Lamar (28 Mars 2007)

Salut à tous,

j'ai un souci depuis quelques temps avec mon MacBook (1° génération) :
lorsqu'il me reste environ 30 mn d'autonomie, je le mets en veille pour économiser la batterie, parce qu'il me reste un dernier truc à faire important et que je n'ai pas l'alim à portée de main. Lorsque je l'ouvre (parfois après seulement quelques minutes) il est en "veille profonde", ne se relance pas et je dois le rebrancher pour l'utiliser. Est-ce normal ? Dois-je faire une calibration de la batterie ? En quoi cela consiste-t-il exactement ?
Merci à tous.

Nicolas


----------



## Monique SAÏD (28 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouvelle et j'ai encore beaucoup de mal à naviguer sur le forum, je n'ai par exemple pas encore trouvé comment je pouvais lancer une discussion 
Je n'ai malheureusement pas la réponse à ton problème, mais je profite du thème de ta question, pour parler du mien.
J'ai un vieux Power mac titanium, et j'ai bousillé la batterie en le laissant la majorité du temps sur le secteur :rose:. Trouves-ton facilement des batteries d'occasion ?
Désolée d'abuser de ton espace, et de toute façon merci d'avoir abordé ce sujet.
Monique


----------



## greggorynque (28 Mars 2007)

Salut,

LEs cycles, c'est le nombre de charges decharge completes (approximatif) effectué par la batterie

Alors, pour nicolas, en general les macbook se mettent en veille (enfin te proposent de) 10 minutes seulement avant la fin de la batterie, alors si tu le met sur ecran de veille, ca doit baisser bien vite, car l'ecran de veille est plus gourmand que osX seul....
Ensuite oui, cqlibrer tq betterie ne peut lui faire aue du bien, mais c'est ce aue tu a l'air de faire tout le temps, charge decharge complete....

Monique, bienvenue ici, tu trouveras la reponse a ta question en regardant sur la page d'acceuil du site comportant des petites annonces remplies de batterie... Sinon tu trouveras ton bonheur sur Ebay ou dans un magasin specialisé Apple....
Et ne t'en fait pas, tout le monde sait que les moderateurs sont des gigantesques monstres velus et feroces adorant par dessus tout croquer les nouveaux venus sur leurs terres, mais il presentent (pour la plupart  ) un certain sens de l moderation (je sais elle est nulle ma blague) leur permettant de se montrer la plupart du temps d'une amabilité hors norme....



Pour info, je reviens d'un voyage en Bus, ma batterie pourtant pas a fond, m'a permis de regarder 40 minutes de prison break, la tourneuse de pages et 95% de midnight Express pour un total de bien 4 heures (surtout si on compte mon voisin m'interrompant toutes les 2 minutes)
J'etais a 80 % de batterie a peu pres, j'utilise coolbook et VLC (TRES TRES LEGER EN CPU) comme lecteur et c'est simple je n'ai pas reconnu mon ordinateur tellement il etais froid.... bien sur luminosité mini, ecouteurs et milliers de couleurs....

Franchement c'est IMPRESSIONANT, je ne me suis meme pas ennuyé entre les chqngements, et le film passé dans le bus (plus la nuit) jamais un voyage ne m'a parru aussi court.....


----------



## Marsellus (29 Mars 2007)

C'est pas trop compliqué les claviers qwerty, greggorynque ? 





z'avez du bol avec vos batteries, la mienne plafonne a 4820 mha depuis un mois....., je vais refaire une calibration ce week-end, on verra bien....


----------



## greggorynque (29 Mars 2007)

Arf moque toi, je viens de rentrer en france et mon macbook est en francais, et du coup je galère un peu encore...

Les claviers espagnols c'es vraiment e la merde......


----------



## kaos (30 Mars 2007)

ben oui coolbooik, c est le soft qu'il fallait avec les macbook // a quand son integartion dans osx ;D


----------



## Marsellus (5 Avril 2007)

Holalala !!!! Apr&#232;s calibrage ce week-end, j'ai encore perdu 100 mha sur ma capacit&#233; max .

Une batterie de 3 mois, 35 cycles, avec une capacit&#233; max de 4720 sur 5200 mha.....

Je viens de lire dans un autre thread que brancher l'ordi avec la prise terre ou pas pouvait modifier la charge, j'ai donc branch&#233; la rallonge terre du macbook, on verra si ca change quelque chose ou pas....


Sinon, est-ce que ca pourrait meriter un echange de la part d'Apple......?


----------



## Sonji (11 Avril 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Je viens vous faire partager la tr&#232;s d&#233;sagr&#233;able surprise que j'ai eue ce matin en d&#233;couvrant mon Macbook Pro dans un &#233;tat plus que pitoyable...

Je vous laisse en juger par vous-m&#234;me, les photos sont assez parlantes je pense...
Voici les caract&#233;ristiques de mon MBP : Macbook Pro Core Duo 2,16 Ghz 17" - DD 120 Go 5400 t/m






&#201;tat de ma batterie au r&#233;veil ce matin...





D'un peu plus pr&#232;s...





La batterie apr&#232;s l'avoir d&#233;clips&#233;e...





La batterie en gros plan...

Voil&#224;... &#192; savoir que mon Macbook Pro a tourn&#233; toute la journ&#233;e d'hier, et que j'avais not&#233; une certaine baisse de l'autonomie de ma batterie ces derniers jours, mais sans que ce soit alarmant pour autant (de l'ordre de 2h au lieu de 3h en g&#233;n&#233;ral)
Je l'ai &#233;teint hier soir, en le laissant branch&#233; au secteur parce qu'il &#233;tait en charge. Ce n'est que ce matin que j'ai remarqu&#233; qu'il &#233;tait "bancal"... et pour cause, puisque ma batterie a litt&#233;ralement "gonfl&#233;".

Voici le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie de la batterie en question :
mod&#232;le n&#176; A1189
N&#176; de s&#233;rie finissant par US0A

Le plus effarant c'est qu'elle fonctionne parfaitement (les leds indiquent une charge compl&#232;te). Cela dit je me suis empress&#233; de l'enlever, surtout apr&#232;s avoir lu ceci :

http://www.cuk.ch/articles/3036

Il semblerait donc que je ne sois pas le seul &#224; qui cette m&#233;saventure soit arriv&#233;e.

Maintenant que dois-je faire ? J'ai achet&#233; mon MBP en septembre dernier, et il est encore sous garantie jusqu'en septembre prochain. Je suis all&#233; sur le site Apple France, mais &#224; part des infos sur les campagnes de rappel de certaines s&#233;ries de batteries, je n'ai rien trouv&#233; sur la proc&#233;dure &#224; suivre pour se faire remplacer sa batterie dans ce genre de cas.

Qui dois-je contacter ? CLG Informatique qui m'a vendu ma machine, ou Apple directement ? Sera t'il possible qu'on m'envoie une nouvelle batterie comme dans le cas des programmes de rappel, ou faudra t'il que je l'envoie avant ?
heureusement, dans cette histoire, Apple a eu l'excellente id&#233;e de permettre l'utilisation de sa machine sans batterie, directement reli&#233;e au secteur... &#192; croire qu'ils s'y attendaient presque !

Merci pour toutes les infos que vous aurez &#233;ventuellement &#224; me filer sur la d&#233;marche que je dois suivre.

@ + : je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## figaro (11 Avril 2007)

Salut Songi,

Je regrette mais je n'ai aucun conseil à te donner (si ce n'est de bien la garder à part à cause du risque d'explosion cité sur ton lien !) car je n'ai pas encore la chance d'avoir de MBP (ni de mac tout court).

Donc c'est juste un gros désolé pour ta batterie, heureusement que ça se remplace sans souci et que tu peux utiliser ta machine en la branchant directement.

Je trouve ça quand même alarmant de tels problèmes de batterie, je me demande si c'est arrivé sur les portables d'autres constructeurs.

Sur ce, bon courage, à bientôt !


----------



## laurentvisual (11 Avril 2007)

Si je ne me trompe pas, il y a eu pas mal de portables DELL qui avaient des petits problèmes d'explosions et incendies. Je crois que le magasin qui te l'a vendu devrait te faire une echange, vu que ton mac est encore sous garantie.

Je ne sais pas si c'est l'effet loupe ou si c'est significatif, mais j'ai l'impression que les MacBook Pro sont aussi au point que les premiers Titanium (c'est á dire, pas vraiment prets, en fait). Au prix ou on paie ces bécanes, ça fait quand meme rager.


----------



## Sonji (11 Avril 2007)

Bon et bien suite à mon coup de fil à Apple (0825 888 024), je suis tombé sur un technicien - très pro d'ailleurs - qui après m'avoir demandé de lui décrire le problème et après avoir pris le n° de série de mon Macbook Pro m'a proposé :
- soit de passer dans un centre agréé Apple (le plus près étant à 2h30 de route de chez moi...)
- soit de me faire livrer une nouvelle batterie par transporteur

J'ai donc choisi la 2ème solution, et il m'a fallu communiquer mon n° de carte bancaire parce qu'Apple demande une "caution" en cas de non-retour de l'ancienne batterie. Il m'a été expliqué que j'allais donc devoir renvoyer ma batterie défectueuse à l'aide de la boîte qui va servir à l'expédition de la batterie de remplacement (normal & logique... ;o)

Après un temps assez long d'attente (pour "finaliser" la demande d'après ce que m'a dit mon interlocuteur), un numéro de suivi m'a été communiqué, numéro qui peut être utilisé sur le site de support d'Apple pour savoir où en est le traitement de la demande de remplacement de la batterie. Aucune date de livraison ne m'a été communiquée.

 Voilà pour les nouvelles, en espérant que cette expérience serve peut-être à d'autres que moi.

Je vous tiens au courant de la suite des événements, et en attendant, je vis sans batterie ! ^^


----------



## Pouasson (12 Avril 2007)

Comment peut on savoir si notre batterie fait partie d'une série défectueuse? 
J'laissais toujours mes PC allumés, mais là, j'ai les foies de laisser tourner mon MB quand j'pars à la fac...


----------



## kaos (12 Avril 2007)

pas coool la batterie !


----------



## SupaPictave (17 Avril 2007)

Salut &#224; tous!

Moi j'ai eu un petit soucis, et j'ai pas trouv&#233; beaucoup de r&#233;ponses &#224; mon probl&#232;me.

Voila le topo : batterie de 9 mois, &#224; peu pr&#232;s 120 cycles de charge, la charge restante oscillait entre 4800 et 5000mah, la batterie fonctionnait donc correctement, avec une usure un peu prononc&#233;e mais pas d&#233;sastreuse.
Puis un jour pouf, le drame.

Apr&#232;s une calibration j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise de voir le Magsafe clignoter vert/orange lorsque la charge entamait les 15 derniers pourcent. Le probl&#232;me c'est que la charge &#233;tait beauuuuuuuucoup plus longue (de l'ordre de 3 heures selon OSX pour compl&#233;ter les 15 derniers &#37, et surtout la charge bloquait sur 99%, toujours avec le Magsafe clignotant.
J'ai fait des reset divers et vari&#233;s (PMU, PRAM, etc), puis une autre calibration.

Mais &#231;a n'a rien chang&#233;. En une semaine (donc tr&#232;s vite) la batterie a perdu presque un tiers de sa capacit&#233;, et ne tenait m&#234;me plus jusqu'au 0%. Vers 20-25% restant selon OSX, le Macbook Pro se mettait en rideau, totalement &#233;teint (m&#234;me pas en veille prolong&#233;e). Une rapide v&#233;rif de la batterie avec les LEDs t&#233;moins confirmait que la batterie n'avait plus une seule goutte de jus... Inutilisable en usage nomade donc (&#224; la fin j'avais &#224; peine 1h30 d'autonomie si on consid&#232;re l'extinction pr&#233;matur&#233;e du MBP).

Toutefois pas de gonflement alarmant ou autre signes ext&#233;rieurs de d&#233;fauts.

Donc j'ai fait jou&#233; l'Apple Care que j'ai souscrit, comme Sonji je suis tomb&#233; sur un technicien tr&#232;s pro et sympathique. Aucun temps d'attente, disponibilit&#233; imm&#233;diate, cool.
Il commence par prendre les diff&#233;rents param&#232;tres de la batterie et commence &#224; me dire que c'est de l'usure normale, sauf que je rebondis sur mes probl&#232;mes de Magsafe et de d&#233;charge trop rapide. Finalement il accepte de me changer la batterie, le tout tr&#232;s rapidement (j'ai pas d&#251; passer plus de 10 minutes au t&#233;l&#233;phone).

J'ai appel&#233; le SAV hier &#224; midi, et pile poil 24h apr&#232;s, soit aujourd'hui &#224; midi, UPS passe avec ma nouvelle batterie neuve! Et j'ai remis l'ancienne au coursier.

Le technicien au t&#233;l&#233;phone n'a en revanche pas pu me confirmer la signification exacte du Magsafe clignotant, mais 9 mois de dur&#233;e de vie, c'est court quand m&#234;me, m&#234;me si c'est un composant qui "travaille" beaucoup. Du coup j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; que d&#233;sormais quand le MBP sera pos&#233; sur le bureau, branch&#233; au secteur, je retirerai la batterie une fois la recharge effectu&#233;e. En esp&#233;rant que &#231;a la pr&#233;serve un peu plus...

Pour r&#233;sumer, si votre Magsafe clignote orange/vert (&#224; peu pr&#232;s toutes les 3 secondes mais ce n'est m&#234;me pas r&#233;gulier) et que la recharge est anormalement longue, &#231;a sent le sapin pour votre batterie. Direction SAV, donc.
En tout cas premi&#232;re exp&#233;rience avec le SAV Apple satisfaisante, m&#234;me si j'esp&#232;re ne pas r&#233;it&#233;rer l'op&#233;ration trop souvent (et pour plus gros qu'une simple batterie...).

++


----------



## blissmanu (18 Avril 2007)

Je possede un MBP 2,16. Ma batterie a 20 cycles. Avec Battery Health Monitor, on m'indique une capacité restante de 83%, soit 4564mAh, avec une chute directe, hier, de 99% a 83 %. je ne fé a ais que des charges completes, de completement dechargé a une charge pleine. Quand je sais que l'ordinateur ne bougera pas de place pendant quelques jours, je decharge la batterie a 50%, puis je travaille sur secteur.

Je suis vert, je fais tout bien (enfin, je pense..) j'espere que cela va et vient, que ca remontera. 
En espérant ne pas voir la batterie gonfler et faire péter mon portable.. :hein:


----------



## tralalA (18 Avril 2007)

bonjour à tous,
je survole rapidement ce forum et je me dis
UN les batteries je connais ça, je travaille avec tout le temps, la règle c'est charge complète, décharge complète, point barre, que les batteries aient un effet de mémoire ou pas, l'expérience m'apprend qu'elles durent longtemps comme ça.
DEUX j'ai un mac book pro, acheté il y a un an, juste quand il est sorti. Bien entendu, il chauffe , fait un bruit de machine à écrire parfois et j'ai DEJA bénéficié du programme d'échange de batterie puisque mon ordinateur du jour au lendemain a refusé de démarrer sur une batterie qu'il voyait pourtant chargée (et les leds au dos étaient pleines) bref, numéro de série tralala échange ...
MAIS ALORS VOILA le gag aujourd'hui
deux mois après cet échange de batterie je m'aperçois qu'avec la nouvelle (vue par mon ordi tout de suite là comme rechargée) mon ordinateur ne démarre tout simplement PAS

A votre avis pourquoi ?
Est ce vraiement un pb de batterie ? Ne serait ce pas plutot un pb de conception du mac book pro ?
demain j'appelle mac, mais quand meme
je juge cette information importante et peut être avez vous vécu la même expérience ?
marie


----------



## kaos (19 Avril 2007)

moi j'interviens suite à l'article parut sur ce site et parlant des batteries de MB vendues sur un site à un peu moins de 100 euros et vantant plus de 10 % de longévité que celle auparavant ...

y'en à ds le fil qui ont testé ?? je ne retrouve pas le lien mais je ne suis pô tout seul à avoir lu cet article hein ?

allé bon courage à ceux qui ont des pépins avec leur batterie


----------



## Ch'pitof (22 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

M&#234;me probl&#232;me que tralalA, 2nde batterie qui vient de lacher apr&#232;s 5 mois d'utilisation et utilis&#233;e de mani&#232;re saine, MBP plus sous garantie depuis 10j --> 117,20 euros la batterie.
La personne que j'ai eu au bout du fil au m&#234;me num&#233;ro m'a sugg&#233;r&#233; que c'&#233;tait le portable qui avait un souci depuis le d&#233;but mais qu'ils ne pouvaient rien faire...
Ce coup ci la batterie je l'enl&#232;ve d&#232;s que j l'utilise pas! Lamentable pour une machine &#224; ce prix...

Bref compl&#232;tement d&#233;gout&#233;, je r&#233;fl&#233;chirais &#224; 2 fois la prochaine fois avant d'acheter quoique ce soit d'estampill&#233; apple...

Bon dimanche et bon vote!


----------



## Pouasson (22 Avril 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Comment peut on savoir si notre batterie fait partie d'une série défectueuse?
> J'laissais toujours mes PC allumés, mais là, j'ai les foies de laisser tourner mon MB quand j'pars à la fac...





Personne? ...


----------



## F.P.S. (23 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Ch'pitof, tu dis que c'est le portable qui avait un souci mais est ce que tu peux nous en dire plus sur la cause du problème.

J'ai le même souci avec mon MB 1.83/60/512. J'en suis à ma 2ème batterie au bout de 6 mois, je suis toujours sous garantie et à chaque fois on m'a changé la batterie sans chercher ailleurs la source du problème.

Au pire, quel SAV as-tu contacté ? Ils ont l'air d'être déjà plus conscient du problème de "MacBook flingueurs de batteries" que d'autres...

Merci par avance.


----------



## Ch'pitof (23 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir,

En fait je suis tout d'abord allé chez un revendeur Apple à Nantes qui avait déja opéré le 1er changement de batterie, cette fois-ci le vendeur n'a pas pu m'aider étant donné que le portable n'est plus sous garantie il m'a donc renvoyé vers le SAV Apple (0 825 888 024) où une dame très aimable par ailleurs m'a fait faire des tests.
(Le vendeur m'avait conseillé d'insister sur le fait que c'était la 2nde déja, qu'avec tout ce qui se passe en ce moment autour des batteries j'étais inquiet ce qui est vrai au passage!)

Je ne sais plus bien comment mais elle a été amenée à me dire que c'était probablement le portable en lui même qui avait un souci mais elle ne m'en a pas dit plus, c'était après que le "service exception" (dans le texte) ait refusé d'acceder à ma requête je n'ai donc pas cherché à pousser l'investigation plus loin...je regrette à présent mais j'ai été désagréablement surpris par ce refus 

Moralité : n'oubliez pas l'AppleCare! Comme pour les voitures, quand on passe de tous risques à tiers, on se plante le lendemain^^

Bonne soirée!


----------



## LucasMac (23 Avril 2007)

Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poster ce message...
J'ai un macbook pro depuis environ 4 mois et j'ai constaté qu'à usage identique l'autonomie de sa batterie variait beaucoup... par exemple un coup il va tenir 3h20 et la fois suivante à peine 2h... et cela à usage identique... est-ce que d'autres ont constaté ce problème?


----------



## ibreak (23 Avril 2007)

oui de meme pour moi.. il faut dire que les estimations varient assez rapidement !! c'est vraiment du temps réel 
perso j'ai un core 2 duo... et pour le moment aucun soucis! 
super content...


----------



## T-heo (24 Avril 2007)

Moi aussi la charge de la batterie de mon MacBook a baissée depuis son achat en aout dernier. 
Voici son évolution dans l'image à droite sur 8 mois ...


----------



## Pouasson (24 Avril 2007)

Bon, bah j'ai toujours peur d'un éventuel gonflement de ma batterie, mais apparemment, elle se porte très bien :love:









Blague à part, au début le niveau était inférieur à celui de base... J'ai jamais réellement calibré, juste vidée entièrement 5 ou 6 fois, et sinon quasiment tout l'temps branché sur secteur... Ca marche plutôt bien, mais j'vais quand même faire les calibrages mensuels... :rose:


----------



## F.P.S. (24 Avril 2007)

Ch'pitof a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> En fait je suis tout d'abord allé chez un revendeur Apple à Nantes qui avait déja opéré le 1er changement de batterie, cette fois-ci le vendeur n'a pas pu m'aider étant donné que le portable n'est plus sous garantie il m'a donc renvoyé vers le SAV Apple (0 825 888 024) où une dame très aimable par ailleurs m'a fait faire des tests.
> (Le vendeur m'avait conseillé d'insister sur le fait que c'était la 2nde déja, qu'avec tout ce qui se passe en ce moment autour des batteries j'étais inquiet ce qui est vrai au passage!)
> ...



Merci pour l'information, il y a de très nombreuses personnes qui postent sur ce sujet de batterie mais il y a très peu d'informations pertinentes. La plupart du temps, les réponses conseillent d'aller faire échanger la batterie si le portable est encore sous garantie.


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2007)

heo a dit:


> Moi aussi la charge de la batterie de mon MacBook a baissée depuis son achat en aout dernier.
> Voici son évolution dans l'image à droite sur 8 mois ...



et ça charge diminura encore avec le temps ... chose normal vu que ta batterie est une piéce d'usure que du devra surement remplacer passer 2-3 ans d'utilisation ....


----------



## LucasMac (24 Avril 2007)

La vie de ma batterie semble maintenant stabilisé à 98%. Je ne connaissais pas Coconutbattery donc j'utilisais iStat pro pour regarder l'état de ma batterie et voila typiquement le comportement que j'avais il y a encore 1 mois sur mon macbook pro qui est vieux de 4 mois maintenant

12e cycle batterie chargée à 100% vie de la batterie à 89% autonomie estimée à 2h30
13e cycle batterie chargée à 100% vie de la batterie à 100% autonomie estimée 3h30
14e cycle batterie chargée à 100% vie de la batterie à 71% autonomie estimée 2h
15e cycle batterie chargée à 100% vie de la batterie à 88% autonomie estimée à 2h40

J'ai envoyé à l'époque par mail ces informations au services après vente Apple et je n'ai jamais eu de réponse...


----------



## Ch'pitof (24 Avril 2007)

Ah oui j'oubliais, le vendeur Apple m'a dit que coconutbattery n'était plus fiable depuis la dernière MAJ de OS X (ou une précédente)...
Ca vaut ce que ça vaut


----------



## T-heo (24 Avril 2007)

Ch'pitof a dit:


> Ah oui j'oubliais, le vendeur Apple m'a dit que coconutbattery n'était plus fiable depuis la dernière MAJ de OS X (ou une précédente)...
> Ca vaut ce que ça vaut



Plus fiable ?  
Quels autres logiciels existent-il pour contrôler précisément la charge de la batterie ?


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2007)

information systeme Apple, ligne Alimentation


----------



## T-heo (25 Avril 2007)

Nouveau problême ! 
Il se trouve que j'ai laissé la batterie à plat en allant me coucher hier soir et ce matin mon macbook ne reconait plus la batterie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   :mouais:  
impossible de recharger la batterie donc et obligé d'utiliser l'alimentation secteur...

J'ai essayé d'enlever la batterie et de la remettre, de redémarer... et rien :hein:


----------



## F.P.S. (25 Avril 2007)

heo a dit:


> Nouveau problême !
> Il se trouve que j'ai laissé la batterie à plat en allant me coucher hier soir et ce matin mon macbook ne reconait plus la batterie
> 
> 
> ...



Salut,

C'est un problème assez courant apparemment sur les MacBook. Personnellement j'en suis à ma 2ème batterie.

Tu trouveras sur le site d'Apple quelques manipulations afin d'essayer de sauver ta batterie : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=304301. (Dans mon cas ça n'a pas marché)

Tu peux également essayer de brancher et débrancher ta batterie (La encore ça n'a pas marché)

Le mieux, si tu es sous garanti, est de contacter ton SAV qui te fera l'échange sans trop de problème. Si tu n'es pas sous garantie....

Il y a de très nombreux post à ce sujet mais très souvent ca se termine par un échange de batterie.

Selon moi, il y a 2 cas de figures possibles (mais pas encore de réponses concrètes) :
- Soit la batterie ne supporte pas la décharge complète (car très généralement cela survient après avoir laissé la batterie se déchargé complètement)
- Soit c'est le macbook qui flingue la batterie

Bref, le mystère reste entier...


----------



## T-heo (25 Avril 2007)

J'ai vue les autres post à ce sujet et effectivement pas de réponses concrétes.
J'ai vu sur wikipedia des infos pour les batteries Li-ion


> Prolonger la vie d'une batterie du Li-ion (lithium-ion) [modifier]
> Ne pas faire de décharge profonde
> Ne pas stocker les batteries trop longtemps sans les utiliser
> Stocker la batterie à température ambiante (beaucoup de constructeurs stockent les batteries à 15 °C)
> ...


Evidement ma décharge était trop profonde... :hein: 
Etant toujours sous garantie je vais faire comme tout le monde, càd la faire changer et au moin j'en aurais un neuve  . Finalement c'est cool  Esperons juste qu'ils vont me la reprendre mais il n'y a pas de raisons  Enfin je pense ...


----------



## Ch'pitof (25 Avril 2007)

bonsoir,

Bon ben la je ne comprends strictement plus rien...
Si quelqu'un a une idée je prends:

Il y a 2 minutes:
Capacité de charge complète : 1667
Capacité restante : 976
La petite jauge me disait 0:08 minutes 46 % 

Et depuis une minute:
Capacité de charge complète: 5290
Capacité restante: 4022
La petite jauge me dit : 1:30 minutes 72%
Ces derniers chiffres me semblent plus "normaux"

Je n'y connais pas grand chose, avez vous des idées?

Merci d'avance car je ne serai pas contre économiser quelques euros^^

++


----------



## giraffe (27 Avril 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai un souci, je vous explique, j'ai deux batteries avec mon MacBook Pro, et tout allais bien jusqu'a ce que j'ammene mon MacBook Pro en garantie pour echange DD et coque.
Depuis le portable annonce genre 1H d'autonomie restante et boum s'eteint pr&#233;maturement. Ca fait plusieurs semaines et recharges et toujours pareil, que soit une batterie ou l'autre.
J'ai effectu&#233; des calibrations comme indiqu&#233; sur le site d'apple mais rien n'y fait...
Ce soir un petit changement cependant, le portable m'annonce 1H d'autonomie restante et du coup passe a 1minutes, mais du coup j'ai eu la fenetre de prevention de batterie faible, c'est deja un mieux mais bon c'est pas ca.
De plus, l&#224; par exemple, je suis &#224; 93&#37; de charge et il m'annonce 1H07 pour recharger 7%, alors que normalement c'est bien bien moins.
Avez vous des id&#233;es?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## F.P.S. (28 Avril 2007)

Un petit geste d'Apple pour nos pauvres et défuntes batteries :

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbook_macbookpro/batteryupdate/

Je reste suspicieux sur le fait que cette MAJ puisse résoudre tous les problèmes de batteries non reconnues dans la mesure où il semble que le problème vienne plus du fonctionnement même des batteries Lithium Polymère.

Wait and see....


----------



## T-heo (28 Avril 2007)

En effet la MàJ n'apporte absolument rien à mon problême !
Mon père va faire échanger la batterie à la Fnac aprés tout autant en avoir une neuve sans rien dépenser (au moin on récupére 8 mois sur sa durée de vie qui est si courte ...)


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2007)

F.P.S. a dit:


> Un petit geste d'Apple pour nos pauvres et d&#233;funtes batteries :
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbook_macbookpro/batteryupdate/
> 
> ...



la mise a jour d'Apple ne fait que mettre a jour le micro programme de la batterie pour &#233;viter d'en arriver a une batterie non reconnu, dans ce dernier cas il n'y a rien a faire en dehors de faire changer la batterie d'o&#249; l'extension de garantie d'Apple


----------



## stefdefrejus (30 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous

Depuis la mise à jour de Batterie, mon MacBook a un comportement étrange.

A 10 % de charge, il s'éteint tout seul (sans mise en veille sans prévenir) et impossible de redémarrer sans rebrancher le secteur. De plus j'ai l'impression que l'autonomie s'est considérablement réduite.

Il est garanti jusqu'en mars 2008, mais c'est un "expo" que j'ai racheté à mon boulot (Auchan). Il a été fabriqué en septembre 2006. Je crains juste d'être "refoulé" par le Premium Reseller du coin (MCS à Nice), ils sont bien du genre à me dire "bah faut pas racheter une bécane d'expo", même si je pense sincèrement que ma batterie est défectueuse.

Je vais probablement y aller avec une copie d'écran du site d'Apple concernant le problème des batteries. Je ne compte pas trop sur le SAV Auchan, je sais malheureusement ce qu'ils valent.

Je vous tiens au courant.

Stef


----------



## Lamar (1 Mai 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,

depuis quelques temps je trouve que l'autonomie de mon MacBook (mai 2006) frise le ridicule (&#231;a tourne autour d'une heure environ). Le bilan fait par coconut battery m'indique une capacit&#233; de charge de 3555 mah sur 5200 d'origine ce qui repr&#233;sente 68&#37; de la puissance d'origine. Est-ce normal ? J'ai cru comprendre qu'il existait un programme d'&#233;change des batteries mais que faut-il r&#233;unir comme conditions pour y &#234;tre &#233;ligible ?
Merci &#224; tous.

P.S. je viens de voir sur le site Apple, les conditions pour &#234;tre &#233;ligible au remplacement : qu'est-ce qu'ils appellent un temps de "fonctionnement faible" ? Mon nombre de cycle de batterie est de 158, donc inf&#233;rieur &#224; 300, &#231;a semble bon.


----------



## Kant1 (2 Mai 2007)

Ben tu peux tenter, ca m'interesse  
Mon MB a 9 mois, batterie a 87%, 90 cycles, vous pensez que ca passe aussi 

Ca ferait une batterie neuve gratuite, c'est deja ca de gagne!


----------



## colnago (2 Mai 2007)

MacBook Pro 15" 2.16GHz Intel Core Duo

l'avis d'un conseiller averti m'intéresse sur les données ci-dessous :

est-on dans la norme ?

  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	5134
  Capacité restante (mAh) :	338
  Intensité de courant (mA) :	-2838
  Tension (mV) :	9786
  Comptage de cycles :	106


----------



## raspa75 (3 Mai 2007)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Depuis la mise à jour de Batterie, mon MacBook a un comportement étrange.
> 
> ...




Mêmes symptomes sur mon macbook C2D (mises à jour OK)

Avec en plus de façon aléatoire: un refus de fonctionner s'il n'est pas branché sur secteur (extinction directe un fois débranché ou démarrage qui s'arrete apres le "dong" initial"), diode de magsafe qui s'éteint, impossibilité de sortir de veille. Contrairement à d'autres témoignages, la batterie est toujours reconnue.


----------



## stefdefrejus (4 Mai 2007)

raspa75 a dit:


> Mêmes symptomes sur mon macbook C2D (mises à jour OK)
> 
> Avec en plus de façon aléatoire: un refus de fonctionner s'il n'est pas branché sur secteur (extinction directe un fois débranché ou démarrage qui s'arrete apres le "dong" initial"), diode de magsafe qui s'éteint, impossibilité de sortir de veille. Contrairement à d'autres témoignages, la batterie est toujours reconnue.


idem ... batterie toujours reconnue mais apres l'extinction pas moyen de redémarrer sans MagSafe, et Led MagSafe qui clignote une fois Orange-Vert-Orange.

Même après recalibrage les syptômes persistent.

PS : je n'irais pas chez MCS aujourd'hui la petite est malade. Je verrais ca la semaine prochaine.

Stef


----------



## leloire (7 Mai 2007)

bonjour &#224; tous,

La batterie de mon macbook me fit des choses bizarres depuis la mise &#224; jour 1.2. Il ne se recharge plus compl&#232;tement mais oscille entre '99&#37; de charge' et 'charg&#233;' ind&#233;finiment... De plus j'ai l'impression qu'il a perdu pas mal d'autonomie... Plus que 64% d'apr&#232;s Coconutbattery. Avez-vous eu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me? Sinon il y t il une solution? Peut on r&#233;initialiser la batterie?

Ma batterie a 153 cycles et plus que 3367mAh (64%) de capacit&#233;. Apparemment je ne suis pas le seul sur ce forum &#224; avoir ce probl&#232;me. Il est encore sous garantie, j'appelle apple demain car j'ai aussi le probl&#232;me des traces de poignets sur la coque.


----------



## stefdefrejus (9 Mai 2007)

La saga des batteries

Je devais aller chez MCS aujourd'hui ... puis finalement non. Parce qu'aujourd'hui Mr MacBook a décidé d'aller jusqu'à 10% puis de se mettre sagement en veille... au lieu de faire un arret brusque et sauvage.

Donc je vais retester ca pendant 2-3 jours et en fonction je passerais chez MCS la semaine prochaine. 

PS : par contre je trouve qu'elle descend bien vite cette batterie (1/2 h entre 100 % et 75 %). Je surveille ...:mouais:


----------



## BidoN974 (11 Mai 2007)

message a supprimer ! 

je suis vraiment d&#233;sol&#233; je me suis tromper de sujet (j'ai confondu batteries avec barettes)

je n'arrive pas a supprimer mon message !

je suis vraiment dsl !

si un admin peut le supprimer !

excuser moi encore


----------



## dem1980 (11 Mai 2007)

salut,
ou en etes vous de l'autonomie de la batterie de vos macbook ?
mon portable date de novembre 2006 et je viens de changer de batterie car elle était hs début avril 2007.
ma précédente batterie me permettait de fonctionner 2h minimum (2h30 en mettant la luminosité au mini).
or ma nouvelle batterie (déjà au 30e cycle de recharge) ne dure pas plus de 1h30 (luminosité à 1/3), j'avoue en être assez décu, avez vous le même soucis ?


----------



## kaos (12 Mai 2007)

fais une recherche "coolbook" et le fil "baisser la puissance de son processeur"

c'est un fil que j ai créer et à ma connaissance la seule façon de vraiment gagner de l autonomie ...

macgénération a aussi fait un article sur la fabrication de batterie macbook par une autre société qui tiendraient 10 a 15 % plus longtemps et bien moins chére ... la technologie interne serait différente et moins couteuse ... je n ai pas le lien a portée de clic 


voilà


----------



## neckaros (13 Mai 2007)

Le mien fait pareil. à 3% il s'arrete complet sans se mettre en veille, pourtant ma batterie a été changé par apple il y a moi d'un mois 
Il y a peu meme en fermant le capot il se mettait pas en veille, mais apres avoir trituré la NVRam PRam et tout le tralala c'est revenu


----------



## tomakb (16 Mai 2007)

Apparament j'ai aussi un problème depuis la mise à jour 1.2

Mon problème est le suivant, depuis quelques jour (début mai environ), la capacité de ma batterie à énormément diminuer. Istat Nano m'indique que j'ai effectué 100 cycles et que la batterie est à 53% de sa capacité ce qui me semble faible. En effet il y a un mois, il tenait plus de 3h en saisie texte alors que désormais il ne tiens plus que 2h00.

Le mac est à jour.

Quelqu'un à trouver une solution?
Un échange est envisageable ?


----------



## bubble74 (16 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
Nouvelle sur ce forum, bonjour à tous et merci d'avance pour vos réponses !
Voici le problème : Mac book (le blanc) acheté en décembre dernier, que des soucis donc retour chez apple. Résultat, changement de la carte mère et réinstallation du système entier (sans reprise des dossiers antérieurs). A part les heures perdues, tout va bien. Sauf que l'alimentation bug ! En effet ma batterie est vide, archivide, mais mon alimentation et au vert (la diode sur la prise magnétique) et ma batterie ne se recharge pas. Résulat : ordi utilisable uniquement sur secteur (par pratique pour un portable).
QUestion à 400000 euros : je ramène ma machine chez le gentil vendeur ou y'a un truc tout simple à faire ? (j'ai essayé déjà d'enlever la batterie et d'appuyer 5 sec sur l'intérupteur, sans succès... peut-être que j'ai mal fait ?)
Merci de votre aide,
Bubble


----------



## Marsellus (17 Mai 2007)

Retour batterie a l'envoyeur, pour echange standard  

C'est un probleme reconnu r&#233;cemment (je crois...)


Mets quand m&#234;me ton systeme a jour si ce n'est pas d&#233;ja fait (10.4.9 + r&#233;cente maj du gestionnaire de batterie), et si rien n'y fait contacte Apple, ou ton gentil revendeur


----------



## Schillier21 (17 Mai 2007)

Bonjour
Je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum (dont mon père et mon cousin font déjà parti) et j'ai une question sur ma batterie.
Je viens d'acheter mon MacBook et j'ai déjà fait 13 cycles.
Mais il me semble que ma batterie tient peu par rapport à ce qui est marqué dans les pages précédentes.
Seulement un peu plus de trois heures quand il est chargé à fond et que je n'ai aucune utilisation ouverte ( selon iStat pro dans Dashboard)
Est-ce normal ou ai-je un problème avec ma batterie??????


----------



## Muse (18 Mai 2007)

Bonjour je suis nouveau,

j'ai 2 questions : 
je viens de recevoir mon mac book pro 15". Que dois je faire, le recharger à fond avant, l'utiliser, le laisser décharger ? j'ai peur de faire une connerie ....

Si je bosse de chez moi sur secteur, dois je enlever la batterie ou pas ?

Merci !


----------



## greggorynque (18 Mai 2007)

Muse a dit:


> Bonjour je suis nouveau,
> 
> j'ai 2 questions :
> je viens de recevoir mon mac book pro 15". Que dois je faire, le recharger à fond avant, l'utiliser, le laisser décharger ? j'ai peur de faire une connerie ....
> ...



Recharge le a fond, puis utilise le jusqu'a extinction, ensuite laisse reposer 5 heures....

Le lendemain recharge et voila ! !

Tu peux l'utiliser autant que tu veux, meme sur secteur batterie en place, elle ne s'abimera pas, je crois que le mac s'autoalilmente une fois la batterie chargée....

Mais conseil, préfere les cherges decharges completes aux petites decharges chargs (comme je vais souvent finalement  ) car c'est toujours meilleur pour la batterie de renouveller un maimum de ses elements chimiques.....


----------



## Lamar (19 Mai 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,

pour ceux qui ont des doutes sur leur batterie, il faut aller sur le site Apple et lire cette page. Ensuite avec un utilitaire genre coconut battery, v&#233;rifier que l'on est dans le cas d&#233;crit plus haut, puis appeler Apple et leur demander s'ils sont d'accord pour l'&#233;change. Dans mon cas (batterie datant d'un peu moins d'un an, environ 15 cycles de charge et une puissance faible) cela n'a pas pos&#233; de probl&#232;mes : appel le mercredi, nouvelle batterie re&#231;ue le vendredi (jour f&#233;ri&#233; entre les deux). L'ancienne doit &#234;tre donn&#233;e au livreur et tout est parfait. Un &#233;tonnement n&#233;anmoins, alors que la nouvelle batterie semble neuve coconut battery ne lui attribue que 99&#37; de capacit&#233;. Bizarre.


----------



## iBapt (19 Mai 2007)

Salut,

Je vais me répéter par rapport à d'autres, mais je confirme que les problèmes de batteries sont pris en charge. J'utilisait depuis un an mon MacBook sans problème...  et il y a deux semaine la batterie n'était plus reconnue  Apple m'en a renvoyé une en 2 jours (dont un jour férié) donc sav très rapide , j'ai redonné l'ancienne batterie au livreur et voila...
Sinon, ça reste à confirmer, mais les nouvelles batteries sont plus performantes, j'ai bien gagné 1/2 heure. ne pas oublier de faire les maj surtout celle de la batterie.

 

Voir la pièce jointe 14262


----------



## november-rain (28 Mai 2007)

bonjour,
je viens de faire l'aquisition d'un macbook. Tout marche bien; un seul souci mais je ne sais pas si s'en est vraiment: la batterie ne monte que jusqu'à 99%. Le temoin magsafe n'est reste orange et ne passe jamais au vert. est-ce normal?


----------



## la_miss_caro (28 Mai 2007)

Ben voilà, j'ai changé de batterie suite au programme d'échange mis en place avec la dernière maj batterie et depuis coconut m'indique : original capacity : 5200mAh, current capacity : 5571mah. 

Alors soit coconut bugue un ptit peu soit j'ai une super batterie dont la durée de vie s'allonge avec l'utilisation.

J'opte pour la première option mais rêve que la deuxième soit possible!


----------



## divoli (28 Mai 2007)

la_miss_caro a dit:


> Ben voilà, j'ai changé de batterie suite au programme d'échange mis en place avec la dernière maj batterie et depuis coconut m'indique : original capacity : 5200mAh, current capacity : 5571mah.
> 
> Alors soit coconut bugue un ptit peu soit j'ai une super batterie dont la durée de vie s'allonge avec l'utilisation.
> 
> J'opte pour la première option mais rêve que la deuxième soit possible!



Il y a simplement une imprécision au niveau de la mesure. Il ne faut pas considérer cette différence d'une manière trop rigoureuse...


----------



## stefdefrejus (1 Juin 2007)

Suite de mon histoire.

J'ai fini par amener MacBook chez MCS ce matin... et ils me l'ont gardé. 
En gros ils vont tester, machin, toussa ... et ne se sont pas privés de me prendre 25  de frais de traitement administratif (ils s'emm... pas)
Et me voilà condamné au PC au minimum jusqu'à mercredi... 

Je trouve quand même scandaleux que, pour un problème connu et reconnu par Apple, il faille payer quelque chose au Premium Reseller, et que en plus ils gardent la machine. A la limite ils me commandaient la batterie et je passais la retirer à reception, en leur laissant l'ancienne et c'était réglé. Mais visiblement ils ne fonctioonnent pas comme ça.

Va falloir que je surveille ça de près.

Stef


----------



## november-rain (1 Juin 2007)

le voyant passe au vert maintenant mais à 97%. super


----------



## la_miss_caro (1 Juin 2007)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> Suite de mon histoire.
> 
> J'ai fini par amener MacBook chez MCS ce matin... et ils me l'ont gardé.
> En gros ils vont tester, machin, toussa ... et ne se sont pas privés de me prendre 25  de frais de traitement administratif (ils s'emm... pas)
> ...



Heu j'espère qu'ils ne te font pas payer alors que tu es sous garantie!


----------



## stefdefrejus (1 Juin 2007)

la_miss_caro a dit:


> Heu j'espère qu'ils ne te font pas payer alors que tu es sous garantie!



Bah les 25  ils me les ont déjà pris


----------



## la_miss_caro (1 Juin 2007)

heu..... c'est quoi ce magasin? Selon moi le principe de la garantie c'est "on répare sans aucun frais" non?


----------



## stefdefrejus (1 Juin 2007)

MCS à Nice ... le Premium Reseller de la région (ex Apple Center)

En gros eux seuls ont l'agrément pour réparer les Macs sur Nice, c'est donc un passage obligé. Et comme mon MacBook ne vient pas de chez eux, je suis donc contraint à leur verser une "taxe" pour que mon souci soit traité.

Toutefois, je pense contacter Apple France pour leur signaler ce genre de comportement.

Stef


----------



## iBapt (1 Juin 2007)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> MCS &#224; Nice ... le Premium Reseller de la r&#233;gion (ex Apple Center)
> 
> En gros eux seuls ont l'agr&#233;ment pour r&#233;parer les Macs sur Nice, c'est donc un passage oblig&#233;. Et comme mon MacBook ne vient pas de chez eux, je suis donc contraint &#224; leur verser une "taxe" pour que mon souci soit trait&#233;.
> 
> ...



Salut,

Ce qui est dommage, c'est que si tu avais Appel&#233; Apple directement, ils t'auraient envoy&#233; un batterie gratuitement,  sans aucun frais, comme cela a &#233;t&#233; mon cas... dommage...


----------



## gébébégé (2 Juin 2007)

derocheetienne a dit:


> le voyant passe au vert maintenant mais à 97%. super



J'ai le même problème que toi. Dans la barre des menus, le niveau ne monte pas plus haut que 96 %
Comment as-tu fait pour augmenter de deux points ?
Penses-tu arriver à un autre niveau ?


----------



## gébébégé (2 Juin 2007)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> MCS à Nice ... le Premium Reseller de la région (ex Apple Center)



Le premier ? ... peut-être, mais pas forcément le meilleur et le plus sympa. J'habite dans le même coin de France que toi et je n'ai jamais eu de bonnes interventions de leur part


stefdefrejus a dit:


> Toutefois, je pense contacter Apple France pour leur signaler ce genre de comportement.
> 
> Stef


Vaut mieux que tu contactes Apple France


----------



## pMg (6 Juin 2007)

Salut à tous,

J'ai acheté mon MacBook en avril,  c'est le blanc.  J'avais déjà eu un probleme de bruit de l'alimentation... Je l'ai ramené au SAV mais ça n'a rien changé. 

Par contre maintenant c'est plus grave. Ce soir je débranche le MagSafe pour me mettre sur mon lit et l'ordinateur s'éteint alors que la batterie est à 97% de charge... Pour le rallumer je suis obligé de brancher le secteur, sinon ils s'allume et se réeteind tout de suite. J'ai essayé et réessayer de débrancher le secteur, il continue à s'éteindre instantanément, comme si la batterie était à 0%... D'ailleurs il ne s'éteind pas normalement, il se coupe comme si on débranchait une lampe...

Que dois je faire? Est ce du à une mauvaise manipulation de ma part? De plus comment faites vous pour voir le nombre de cycles de votre batterie?

Amicalement


----------



## gébébégé (7 Juin 2007)

pMg a dit:


> Que dois je faire? Est ce du à une mauvaise manipulation de ma part? De plus comment faites vous pour voir le nombre de cycles de votre batterie?
> 
> Amicalement


 
Vraiment la plaie ces problèmes de batterie !

Pour répondre à ta dernière question, tu vas chercher dans Utilitaires de Disque l'appli "Informations système".
Dans la colonne de gauche, à la rubrique Matériel, tu ouvres le dossier Alimentation et en cherchant un peu tu verras le nombre de cycles indiqué  dans les informations concernant la batterie.

Quant à te conseiller pour ce que tu pourrais faire, arme-toi d'un peu de patience, fais un petit dodo. :sleep:  
Sans doute à ton réveil, quelqu'un de plus expérimenté que moi   sera sans doute venu sur ce fil pour te donner les conseils idoines. 
 
C'est ce que j'espère pour toi


----------



## stefdefrejus (7 Juin 2007)

Bon... MacBook est de retour ...avec une batterie toute neuve.

Je l'ai laissé tourner sur le résidu livré avec (46 % tout de même); et il s'est tout à fait normalement mis en veille. Je l'ai réveillé et il m'a réclamé du courant. Tout à l'air de bien se passer. 

Je pense que c'est bon mais je me prononcerais après 2-3 cycles.

Par contre que c'est bon de retrouver son OS X préféré


----------



## Lamar (8 Juin 2007)

Content pour toi StefdeFrejus, mais je pense comme iBapt, que tu aurais d&#251; passer par l'Apple Store. Cela t'aurait sans doute &#233;viter des frais et de te passer de ton ordi. Ceci dit tu devrais peut-&#234;tre les appeler pour &#234;tre s&#251;r que ton Apple center avait le droit de te demander 25&#8364; pour prendre en charge un appareil sous garantie.


----------



## gébébégé (9 Juin 2007)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> Bon... MacBook est de retour ...avec une batterie toute neuve.
> 
> Je l'ai laissé tourner sur le résidu livré avec (46 % tout de même); et il s'est tout à fait normalement mis en veille. Je l'ai réveillé et il m'a réclamé du courant. Tout à l'air de bien se passer.
> 
> ...



Super ! MCS a fait ce qu'il faut. . Je suis content pour toi.
Quelles explications ont-ils tenté de te fournir ? Et les 25 &#8364;, te les ont-ils rendu ?

  
Ça ne m'empêche pas de penser qu'ils ne sont pas très corrects dans leurs comportements commerciaux


----------



## steiner (9 Juin 2007)

Moi je prie pour que ma batterie ne soit plus reconnue d'ici peu car la je suis a 2h de batterie &#224; charge max et c est qd meme fort peu je trouve mais ils veulent pas la changer ce que je peux comprendre car je suis qd meme a 157cycles mais bon 

EDIT : quelques instants apres avoir poster ce mac alors que je me pr&#233;parais a calibrer ma batterie, il restait jsais pas genre 10min dessus p e un peu plus, et donc d'habitude il pr&#233;vient que il lui faut du courant, puis si on fait rien il se met en veille ... Et la sans pr&#233;venir sans rien il s'est coup&#233; d'un coup  c est la deuxieme fois que ca le fait :s Vous en pensez quoi ? Je t&#233;l&#233;phone encore pour les harceller ? Ou je m'appitoye sur mon sort ?  Je joins ici quelques infos utiles p e : 

  Capacit&#233; de charge compl&#232;te (mAh) :	3615
  Capacit&#233; restante (mAh) :	701
  Intensit&#233; de courant (mA) :	2837
  Tension (mV) :	11894
  Comptage de cycles :	158

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tox (9 Juin 2007)

Un petit message pour savoir, si comme moi, vous avez eu les m&#234;mes surprises au "r&#244;dage" de votre batterie.

Il y a dix jours, je touche mon MB et fais comme il se doit le calibrage de la batterie.

Je constate, comme avec mon iBook en son temps, que je suis environ &#224; 5150 mAh sur les 5200 mAh annonc&#233; par Coconut, soit un peu en-dessous de la capacit&#233; maximale.

MAIS, car il y a un mais 

En lisant les forums, j'ai appris que certains conseillent d'&#233;viter une d&#233;charge compl&#232;te de la batterie (sauf pour un calibrage, bien entendu). J'essaie donc et d&#233;cide de brancher chaque soir mon MB, quelque soit l'&#233;tat de la batterie (je l'utilise la journ&#233;e sur batterie, plus ou moins selon les jours).

Depuis lors, la batterie n'a cess&#233; d'augmenter sa capacit&#233;. Je suis pass&#233; de 5150 &#224; 5200, 5300, puis enfin &#224; un peu plus de 5400.

Comme disait l'autre, "pourvu que &#231;a dure !"


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Moi je prie pour que ma batterie ne soit plus reconnue d'ici peu car la je suis a 2h de batterie à charge max et c est qd meme fort peu je trouve mais ils veulent pas la changer ce que je peux comprendre car je suis qd meme a 157cycles mais bon
> 
> EDIT : quelques instants apres avoir poster ce mac alors que je me préparais a calibrer ma batterie, il restait jsais pas genre 10min dessus p e un peu plus, et donc d'habitude il prévient que il lui faut du courant, puis si on fait rien il se met en veille ... Et la sans prévenir sans rien il s'est coupé d'un coup  c est la deuxieme fois que ca le fait :s Vous en pensez quoi ? Je téléphone encore pour les harceller ? Ou je m'appitoye sur mon sort ?  Je joins ici quelques infos utiles p e :
> 
> ...



Tu as la première génération de macbook, tu es victime du RSS! CF : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=154277&highlight=RSS+Macbook

En gros tu peux emmener ton macbook en SAV!


----------



## steiner (9 Juin 2007)

Non non le RSS je l'ai eu il a déja été en sav  la c est pas un prob de RSS c est un problème de batterie comme si il s'était pas rendu compte qu'elle était vide quoi :s


----------



## la_miss_caro (10 Juin 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Moi je prie pour que ma batterie ne soit plus reconnue d'ici peu car la je suis a 2h de batterie à charge max et c est qd meme fort peu je trouve mais ils veulent pas la changer ce que je peux comprendre car je suis qd meme a 157cycles mais bon
> 
> EDIT : quelques instants apres avoir poster ce mac alors que je me préparais a calibrer ma batterie, il restait jsais pas genre 10min dessus p e un peu plus, et donc d'habitude il prévient que il lui faut du courant, puis si on fait rien il se met en veille ... Et la sans prévenir sans rien il s'est coupé d'un coup  c est la deuxieme fois que ca le fait :s Vous en pensez quoi ? Je téléphone encore pour les harceller ? Ou je m'appitoye sur mon sort ?  Je joins ici quelques infos utiles p e :
> 
> ...



Et ca http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbook_macbookpro/batteryupdate/ ca ne serait pas l'origine de ton problème? C'est le pb que j'ai eu et depuis j'ai une nouvelle batterie qui (selon coconut) se charge au delà de sa capacité initiale (cf. ci dessus).


----------



## steiner (10 Juin 2007)

la_miss_caro a dit:


> Et ca http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbook_macbookpro/batteryupdate/ ca ne serait pas l'origine de ton problème? C'est le pb que j'ai eu et depuis j'ai une nouvelle batterie qui (selon coconut) se charge au delà de sa capacité initiale (cf. ci dessus).



Bah la maj est faites depuis longtemps.
Et pour ce qui est des symptomes moi je pense avoir celui là :
"La batterie présente une capacité de charge ou un temps de fonctionnement faible lorsquelle est entièrement chargée, avec un nombre de cycles de batterie (tel quindiqué par les Informations Système) inférieur à 300."
Mais bon tout dépend de ce qu'ils appellent "faible" ...


----------



## la_miss_caro (10 Juin 2007)

Ben je pense que 700mAh c'est faible, en tout cas moi je suis aller au SAV a Limoges j'ai juste dit que j'avais un pb de batterie, je leur ait tout expliqué, ils on vérifié que mon mac était concerné par le programme de changement et puis ils me l'ont changée.

Bon courage


----------



## steiner (10 Juin 2007)

la_miss_caro a dit:


> Ben je pense que 700mAh c'est faible, en tout cas moi je suis aller au SAV a Limoges j'ai juste dit que j'avais un pb de batterie, je leur ait tout expliqu&#233;, ils on v&#233;rifi&#233; que mon mac &#233;tait concern&#233; par le programme de changement et puis ils me l'ont chang&#233;e.
> 
> Bon courage


Tu as mal lu  ou du moins mal interpret&#233;. Il me rete 3300mAh sur 5200 qd je l'ai achet&#233;. Les 700mAh c'est la capacit&#233; restante car ma batterie &#233;tait d&#233;charg&#233;e.
Merci de ton soutient


----------



## la_miss_caro (10 Juin 2007)

Youps... oui en effet, après moi je sais pas quoi te dire du coup. Passe un coup de fil au SAV ou à un revendeur dans ta ville et vois avec eux.

Bonne chance


----------



## Tox (11 Juin 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Tu as mal lu  ou du moins mal interpreté. Il me rete 3300mAh sur 5200 qd je l'ai acheté. Les 700mAh c'est la capacité restante car ma batterie était déchargée.
> Merci de ton soutient


 3300 sur 5200, cela fait une méchante usure si je me réfère à ce que j'ai connu sur les deux batteries de mon iBook.


----------



## MacGiver22 (12 Juin 2007)

Salut tout le monde !!
Je suis un nouveau et heureux poss&#233;sseur d'un MacBook Pro 2,33Ghz, 2Go, &#233;cran 15,4".

La seule solution que je pourrais apport&#233; est qu'il ne faut pas faire trop souvent de grosse recharge, mais plus tot de petite recharge, sauf pour une calibration.

Voici l'adresse d'un site "Presence PC" qui donne des solutions pour am&#233;lorer la dur&#233;e de vie de la batterie, je pense qu'ils serait de bon usage de suivre leur recommandation, personnellement c'est ce que je fais depuis que j'ai mon Mac (environ 1mois)

http://www.presence-pc.com/tests/Li-ion-batterie-conservation-entretiens-fabrication-22678/


J'espere que cela vous aidera &#224; mieux comprendre votre batterie et &#224; la faire dur&#233; plus longtemps.

A+  Tchao


----------



## gébébégé (12 Juin 2007)

MacGiver22 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !!
> Voici l'adresse d'un site "Presence PC" qui donne des solutions pour amélorer la durée de vie de la batterie, je pense qu'ils serait de bon usage de suivre leur recommandation, personnellement c'est ce que je fais depuis que j'ai mon Mac (environ 1mois)
> 
> http://www.presence-pc.com/tests/Li-ion-batterie-conservation-entretiens-fabrication-22678/
> ...



Je viens de lire entièrement ce lien très documenté. Et la question qui me venait en lisant cet article était de savoir si les batteries de nos MacBook étaient de chez Sony ou non ?
En tous cas, cet article est très bien fait. Que mes remerciements, Mac Giver, te soient propices à bien apprécier le forum MacGé... et ton MacBook   

Maintenant dans cet article, les lignes situées en bas de cette page au paragraphe "les traces du temps" ne devraient pas laisser indifférents ceux qui connaissent des problèmes avec leurs vendeurs ou revendeurs.


----------



## Klakinoumi (13 Juin 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Un petit message pour savoir, si comme moi, vous avez eu les mêmes surprises au "rôdage" de votre batterie.
> 
> Il y a dix jours, je touche mon MB et fais comme il se doit le calibrage de la batterie.
> 
> ...




Quelqu'un peut confirmer ça ?


----------



## MacGiver22 (13 Juin 2007)

Tout ce que je peux te dire c'est que si comme moi tu fais des petites recharges
, je te conseille de vid&#233; jusqu'&#224; etre entre 5 et 10&#37; ta batterie, (mais pas en dessous de 5% et encore moins comme pense certains de la vider completement), 2 fois par mois
, mais si tu veux en savoir plus, regarde mon m&#233;ssage un peu plus haut, y a tous ce qui faut savoir sur nos "tres chere" batterie


----------



## Tox (13 Juin 2007)

Oui, oui, oui, ton lien est excellent et je constate que j'avais tout faux avec mon iBook.

En 15 jours, je suis passé (selon Coconut) de 5148 à 5451 mAh. Bref, cela tend à confirmer le lien donné par MacGiver.


----------



## wolverine (15 Juin 2007)

salut !

moi j'ai un truc bizarre depuis quelques semaines sur mon macbookpro core2duo 2.16 en effet a chaque fois que je branche la magesafe pour charger ma batterie 5min apres j'ai les ventilos qui s'affole ! pendant au moins 15min et apres ca redevient normal ! 
c'est vraiment bizarre !

bye


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2007)

223 cycles et dead !!! normal????  suis encore sous garantie...


----------



## kaos (19 Juin 2007)

bon ben ce n'est donc pas une légende ... les batteries des mactels ont pris un coup ds la geule avec ce nouveau processeur au grand regret des anciens utilisateurs d'IBOOK ...

Bientot pour avoir 4hrs il faudra mettre son portable en 16 couleurs avec une seule application et un downclock de 50 %  .... bref le retour du workbench amiga sur mac quoi :mouais:

On attend donc les disques dur flash et ecran à led ....:hein:


----------



## greggorynque (19 Juin 2007)

C'est deja le cas...


----------



## kaos (19 Juin 2007)

Ben vi je sais .... mummm


















et zut mon blackbook n'a pas un an et  d&#233;j&#224; la rel&#232;ve pointe le bout de son nez ....


----------



## lazer (24 Juin 2007)

bonjour,
j'ai acheté un macbook il y a 6 mois, et depuis 2jours, il a un probleme:
L'ordinateur fonctionne très bien orsqu'il est sous secteur, mais lorsque je le débranche, il s'eteint.. La batterie marche (sur d'autres mac book) et est rechargée.. Je ne comprends pas, y a-t-il un manipulation à faire ou est ce un problème sérieu?


----------



## xao85 (24 Juin 2007)

lazer a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai acheté un macbook il y a 6 mois, et depuis 2jours, il a un probleme:
> L'ordinateur fonctionne très bien orsqu'il est sous secteur, mais lorsque je le débranche, il s'eteint.. La batterie marche (sur d'autres mac book) et est rechargée.. Je ne comprends pas, y a-t-il un manipulation à faire ou est ce un problème sérieu?



Emmènes le au SAV, il doit y avoir un problème pour que ta batterie alimente ton ordi!


----------



## jplprems (28 Juin 2007)

2 MacBook et 1 MacBook pro 17", les machines ont 1 an.

Les 3 batteries sont HS à quelques semaines d'intervalle. Même scénario à chaque fois: machine laissée en veille (moins de 24H), sans doute décharge complète avec coupure de sécurité de l'électronique -> batterie non reconnue en rebranchant l'alim secteur.

Les batteries actuellement fournies en remplacement sont-elles différentes?
Ou vont-elles durer aussi 1 an?

A voir les forums, je ne suis pas seul.
Pas terrible sur ce coup-là, Apple.


----------



## gébébégé (28 Juin 2007)

jplprems a dit:


> A voir les forums, je ne suis pas seul.
> Pas terrible sur ce coup-là, Apple.


 
Les fora ont-ils un moyen d'intervention auprès d'Apple en faisant remonter cette vague d'insatisfaction ? Peuvent-ils vraiment être de bons médias auprès de la firme dont ils se font les dignes éxécutants et représentants ? 

Je me pose ces questions après avoir lu et étudié cette discussion et celles des autres, un peu ailleurs.


----------



## steiner (28 Juin 2007)

Moi j'aimerais dire un truc qd même faut pas oublier qu'un forum à la base ca sert à poser ses questions quand on a un problème ou à dire qu'on est mécontent quand quelque chose ne va pas. Meme si bien sur on peut poster un message pour montrer sa satisfaction, la plupart des messages sont avant tout des messages de plaintes/questionnement, non pas parce que la plupart des usagers sont mécontents mais parce que rares sont les personnes satisfaites qui le montrent.
Voila voila


----------



## parappa (28 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai achet&#233; un mbp sur le refurb ce matin. Je voudrais juste savoir une chose : est-ce que les &#233;tapes de calibration sont d&#233;taill&#233;es dans le mode d'emploi ? Dans le cas contraire, o&#249; puis-je les trouver ? J'ai cherch&#233; "calibration batterie" sur le support apple, et je n'ai trouv&#233; que des infos sur les anciens powerbook. 

Merci.


----------



## Marsellus (29 Juin 2007)

Tu vas sur ouvrir le menu d'aide sur le finder (ou tu tapes pomme+?), et tu cherches l'occurence batterie.


----------



## guillaumeb (30 Juin 2007)

Bonjour

Voilà je viens de switcher sur un MacBook pro trs recemment


Bon voilà j'ai pas trop le temps de lire ces 16 pages sur le sujet je voudrais juste savoir si c'est important de retirer la batterie quand je suis sur secteur (la plupart du temps, au moins cet été)


j'avais l'habitude d'enlever la batterie regulierement sur mon ancien portable poir ne pas trop l'user... je me demandais juste...

merci


----------



## poissonfree (2 Juillet 2007)

Dans le même ordre d'idée, je voudrais savoir une chose!
Je laisse tout le temps la batterie dans le mac.

Si je dois faire une longue opération avec le mac durant la nuit, genre un rendu sous bryce ou final cut, une fois que la batterie est rechargé, puis-je laisser le secteur 8H de plus par exemple ou dois-je l'enlever tout de suite :mouais: ?

En gros, si je combine batterie + secteur pendant une longue période (plusieurs mois), est-ce que ça craint pour mon mac :rose: ? -> est-ce que la batterie sera sollicitée ?


Ca serait p'être bien de le mettre dans le premier post une fois pour toute, non  ?


----------



## IceandFire (2 Juillet 2007)

ca ne sert &#224; rien de l'enlever  voilou


----------



## squarepusher (3 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour!!!

Depuis quelques jours mon macbook s'&#233;teint sans me dire si la charge de la batterie est basse. Il ne rentre plus en vieille prolong&#233;e mais s'&#233;teint purement et simplement.
Si vous avez des conseils &#224; me donner pour r&#233;gler ce petit d&#233;sagr&#233;ment, merci d'avance


----------



## Marsellus (4 Juillet 2007)

> Il ne rentre plus en *vieille prolong&#233;e* mais s'&#233;teint purement et simplement.



Ca s'appelle de l'acharnement th&#233;rapeutique 


N'y a t il pas un reglage dans prefs>&#233;conomies d'energie ? (je ne suis pas sur OSX actuellement, je ne peux pas v&#233;rifier)


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

Et nan mon cher :/


----------



## squarepusher (4 Juillet 2007)

Marsellus a dit:


> Ca s'appelle de l'acharnement thérapeutique
> 
> 
> N'y a t il pas un reglage dans prefs>économies d'energie ? (je ne suis pas sur OSX actuellement, je ne peux pas vérifier)







je vais éditer si je peux :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

Nan, t'as 4 heures pour &#233;diter c'est tout


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Nan, t'as 4 heures pour éditer c'est tout


 

Je crois que c'est 3


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

Non, c'ets 4, c'est La Mouette qui l'a dit ce matin je crois


----------



## squarepusher (4 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Non, c'ets 4, c'est La Mouette qui l'a dit ce matin je crois


 Bon je crois qu'il va falloir que je me tape tout le fil. Elles ont fait parler d'elles ces batteries. C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire


----------



## guiguilap (4 Juillet 2007)

Pas de panique


----------



## PER180H (6 Juillet 2007)

lazer a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai acheté un macbook il y a 6 mois, et depuis 2jours, il a un probleme:
> L'ordinateur fonctionne très bien orsqu'il est sous secteur, mais lorsque je le débranche, il s'eteint.. La batterie marche (sur d'autres mac book) et est rechargée.. Je ne comprends pas, y a-t-il un manipulation à faire ou est ce un problème sérieu?





xao85 a dit:


> Emmènes le au SAV, il doit y avoir un problème pour que ta batterie alimente ton ordi!


Il m'arrive la même chose depuis avant hier.
Impossible à démarrer ou à utiliser sans le secteur.
Ou presque
Je débranche le cordon, il reste 1 seconde et demi allumé puis pouf.
En revanche, en veille, il tient bien(j'ai testé une minute ou deux).
Donc la batterie l'alimente bien au moins un peu.

Elle est chargée à fond, à 96% d'après CoconutBattery, les diodes vertes s'allument toutes. Elle a vieilli à 80% de sa capacité initiale, 33 cycles, le portable a 5 mois : 
MacBookPro 15", 2.16GHz, avec 10.4.10. J'ai fait la màj audio avant hier, mais le problème est apparu juste avant.

Que faire, avant de le renvoyer au SAV?
:rose:


----------



## PER180H (6 Juillet 2007)

Mouais... bon, en lisant pas mal de sujets depuis plus d'1h, il semble que ma batterie soit bonne à changer. 
A la limite, si c'est ça, c'est un moindre mal, je préfère ça que ce soit l'ordi qui ait un problème.

Les infos sur ma batterie sont : 


> Informations de la batterie :
> 
> Batterie installée :	Oui
> Premier avertissement de niveau bas :	Non
> ...



Cette intensité nulle, c'est normal? J'ai jamais vérifié avant si l'intensité était nulle ou pas quand il fonctionne sur secteur.
Donc ma batterie est reconnue (pas de croix), mais pas moyen de l'utiliser... sauf en mode veille


----------



## lazer (9 Juillet 2007)

je l'ai bien emmené au SAV et ils n'ont fait que changer la batterie.. Maintenant tout marche normalement, mais est ce normal qu'au bout de 6 petits mois, la batterie soit déjà morte? Je ne n'utilise mon macbook que pour des taches très simples et ne l'utilise pas forcement beaucoup.. Espérons que ce soit juste un défault sur la batterie et que celle ci tiendra plus longtemps..


----------



## PER180H (9 Juillet 2007)

Pour l'histoire de la batterie qui meurt subitement, l'&#233;change semble en effet tr&#232;s facile.
Il faut juste appeler le SAV Apple.
Par contre, pour &#233;viter d'appeler pour rien, il faut essayer son ordi avec la batterie d'un autre (qui marche) : ca permet de disculper la carte m&#232;re.
Une fois ce test fait, moyennant 2-3 infos, et une Carte Bancaire (pour caution), l'envoi est fait sous 48h, il parait.

Bon je vais chercher quelqu'un qui veut bien me pr&#234;ter sa batterie :rateau:


----------



## olm (10 Juillet 2007)

bonjour 1+1=2
hé oui, deux fois ma batterie mourru....
heureux possesseur d'un mbp depuis décembre, j'ai vu ma batterie mourir en fevrier!
Changée par apple...la deuxieme est morte avant hier! LES BOULES!!!
j'attends donc la nouvelle batterie pour etre sur que c'est bien ça...!

ps: créons une petition pour une alim secteur dans les tgv! (comme en allemagne)
ps 2: dediou! chuis vénère!
ps 3: malin apple :"oui, c'est normal, c'est sony les batteries..."


----------



## borghy (10 Juillet 2007)

incroyable. ça a commencer chez moi depuis hier soir , et mon macbook pro a à peine 6 mois. je vais appeller de ce pas le SAV .
merci à tous


----------



## samoussa (12 Juillet 2007)

petite question: mon mb pro a trois jours. D&#233;ja j'ai remarqu&#233; &#224; son arriv&#233;e que la batterie avait 2 cycles au compteur (coconut battery) mais je note quelle perd au moins 1&#37; de capacit&#233; par jour. Aujourd'hui j'en suis donc &#224; 96% (charge maxi &#224; 5325 mA sur les 5500 de d&#233;part). A noter que j'ai calibr&#233; la batterie. pour vous donner un ordre d'id&#233;e le macbook de mon amie a 6 mois et est &#224; 95% de capacit&#233; de charge, et mon ancien mb &#233;tait pareil. Je trouve que l&#224; &#231;a va vite. A ce rythme dans 3 mois elle est morte ! :mouais: 
quelqu'un a t' il le m&#234;me probl&#232;me?


----------



## MacGiver22 (24 Juillet 2007)

Salut Tout le Monde !

Dis moi Samoussa, qu'est-ce que tu entend par calibrer ta batterie ?   La d&#233;charger compl&#232;tement et la recharger completement par la suite ....

Je te demande &#231;a parce que si tu d&#233;charge compl&#232;tement la batterie, cela &#224; plus un effets n&#233;gatif que positif, il ne faut jamais ou en de tres rare occasion d&#233;charger completement une batterie, ce n'est vraiment pas bon pour elle.  En fait il ne faut pas d&#233;scendre en dessous les 5&#37; de la batterie.

Il vaut mieux faire de petite recharge que de grosse recharge,  cela te permet d'avoir toujours une batterie bien charg&#233;e et sur laquelle tu n'auras que peux de cycle.

Si tu veux plus d'info sur les batterie en regle g&#233;n&#233;rale, va voir en page 15 il y a un lien qui te conduira sur une page te donnant toute les infos sur les batterie.

A+
Tchao tout le monde


----------



## greggorynque (24 Juillet 2007)

MacGiver22 a dit:


> Salut Tout le Monde !
> 
> Dis moi Samoussa, qu'est-ce que tu entend par calibrer ta batterie ?   La d&#233;charger compl&#232;tement et la recharger completement par la suite ....
> 
> ...



Oui on le sais, la calibration, c'est utiliser ton mac jusqu'a extinction, puis le recharger a fond, ET CA MARCHE, mes 3 voyages en train o fait remonter mon niveau de batteie au dessus de son maximum theorique alors qu'elle etais a 97%

bon la en fait elle est legerement redescendue, mais aucune inquitude, la calibration (vidage jusqu'a ce que macos rale, a des effets positifs sur les batteries visibles...


----------



## dem1980 (26 Juillet 2007)

on peut vider compl&#232;tement la batterie, il ne faut pas cependant laisser plusieurs semaines (mois ?) la batterie dans cette &#233;tat, il faut la recharger de temps en temps.



lazer a dit:


> je l'ai bien emmen&#233; au SAV et ils n'ont fait que changer la batterie.. Maintenant tout marche normalement, mais est ce normal qu'au bout de 6 petits mois, la batterie soit d&#233;j&#224; morte? Je ne n'utilise mon macbook que pour des taches tr&#232;s simples et ne l'utilise pas forcement beaucoup.. Esp&#233;rons que ce soit juste un d&#233;fault sur la batterie et que celle ci tiendra plus longtemps..


oui c'est "normal", pas mal de batteries de macbook on eu des soucis.
j'ai au bout de 6 mois environ, aussi eu une batterie qui ne marchait plus.
le macbook sur secteur aucun soucis mais la batterie semblait inexistante.
direction le sav qui m'en a commander une autre car le soucis semblait reconnu, je n'&#233;tais pas le premier &#224; lui ramener le macoob pour ce soucis.


----------



## guiguilap (30 Juillet 2007)

Moi ma batterie ne marchait plus sur mon ancien MacBook au bout de 4 mois  Chang&#233;e gratuitement par le SAV


----------



## lazer (9 Août 2007)

nouveau problème, la batterie ne se recharge plus... 
Hier soir, je ferme mon macbook en le laissant allumé, il avait encore de la batterie environ 30%, et ce matin je l'ouvre tout en l'ayant branché sur secteur, la batterie est indiquée à 0%, et ne se recharge pas... encore un problème, ou une fausse manip??
merci d'avance....


----------



## lazer (9 Août 2007)

bon, je l'ai éteint-rallumé, c bon elle se recharge de nouveau, esperons que ça ne se reproduise plus...


----------



## eddyk (15 Août 2007)

Pour information: la catastrophe
Depuis quelques temps, capacité en décroissance constante.
Utilisation habituelle: l'ordinateur fonctionne essentiellement sur batterie; lorsqu'il s'éteint (après le message d'avertissement) je branche l'alimentation jusqu'à recharge complète.

J'ai constaté dans le passé que la capacité restante peut remonter de temps en temps. Après avoir passé quelques mois aux environs de 85%, elle est tombée à 50% puis quelques jours plus tard est remontée à 80% pour ensuite se mettre à descendre à 61 puis 54 et maintenant à 48% en quelques jours.
Une recalibration (en respectant les délais, 5 heures d'attente après extinction) n'a apporté aucune amélioration  charge complète 2649 mAh; capacité restante 2649 mAh; 48% de la capacité originale 5500 mAh, le tout en 360 cycles sur 10 mois.

L'avenir est sombre.
Je vais encore faire un essai de recalibration après quoi un contact avec Applecare s'impose me semble-t-il.

PS: coconutbattery, istatpro et informations système/alimentation donnent les mêmes valeurs à des fifrelins près.

MacBook Pro Core 2 Duo 2 15" ,33 GHz; 2 Go; 160 Go; 10.4.10 toutes mises à jour faites


----------



## Tangi (22 Août 2007)

Bonjour, 

Mon MacBook n'est plus sous garantie. Mais ma batterie, n'est plus reconnue et est clairement HS. Si le probl&#232;me des batteries est reconnu par Apple, peut-on envisager qu'il me la change ?

Merci d'avance ...

...


----------



## Cath83 (22 Août 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Le problème dont tu parles me fait penser au mien sur mon macbook est dans ce cas c'est la carte mère qui est en cause! Jètes un coup d'oeuil dans le forums sur les macbooks qui s'éteignent!




Bonjour,
J'utilise un macbook 1,83 GHZ intel core duo acheté en Juillet 06. J'ai eu ce problème d'extinction "inopinée" alors qu'il était sous garantie. Ce n'était en effet pas la batterie, mais un prob reconnu par Apple, surchauffe et donc coupure pour protection. *En revanche aujourd'hui, ma batterie ne prend plus la charge... et j'ai le même symptôme que FEUT : ordi coupe avant les 23%, ne prévient plus... *
J'ai lu la procédure pour réinitialiser le PMU, mais je suis perplexe : on éteint, on débranche, on vire la batterie, on appuie 5 sec sur le démarrage, on rebranche etc etc. A quoi sert d'appuyer sur le démarrage alors que tout est coupé? d'autant que cette procédure n'a rien donné et que mes mises à jour sont OK... ? quelqu'un sait-il ?


----------



## greggorynque (22 Août 2007)

Cath83 a dit:


> on éteint, on débranche, on vire la batterie, on appuie 5 sec sur le démarrage, on rebranche etc etc. A quoi sert d'appuyer sur le démarrage alors que tout est coupé? d'autant que cette procédure n'a rien donné et que mes mises à jour sont OK... ? quelqu'un sait-il ?



Je sais pas, mais ton ordi n'est jamais totalement éteint, il ereste la pile pour l'horloge, et il est donc possible que l'ordi detecte une pression hors tension comme un reseT.....


----------



## Cath83 (22 Août 2007)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> idem ... batterie toujours reconnue mais apres l'extinction pas moyen de redémarrer sans MagSafe, et Led MagSafe qui clignote une fois Orange-Vert-Orange.
> 
> Même après recalibrage les syptômes persistent.
> 
> ...



Salut steph de frejus, j'arrive tout juste sur ce forum... pour info... je ne mets plus les pieds chez MCS que ce soit celui de Nice ou celui de Cannes, en revanche, je te recommande vivement welcome informatique, BD de la république à Cannes ... Ils sont MAC et PC et ont un technicien Apple excellent (Sergio) , qui d'ailleurs travaillait avant chez MCS Nice... en plus, c'est moins loin pour toi... (un conseil, gare toi à la gare...)


----------



## eddyk (22 Août 2007)

Bonsoir,  il ne faut jamais d&#233;sesp&#233;rer! Sans intervention de ma part autres que de travailler, donc d&#233;charger la batterie et la recharger (mais sans faire de recalibrage), la capacit&#233; est remont&#233;e de moins de 50&#37; &#224; 84 % ... et &#224; l'air de s'y maintenir. Pas mal pour une batterie qui a d&#233;j&#224; fait 367 cycles en 8 mois (MacBook Pro Core 2 Duo). Pour information, j'ai trouv&#233; deux r&#233;f&#233;rences int&#233;ressantes (en anglais) sur les batteries, leur vie et leur mort... 

http://batteryuniversity.com/parttwo-34.htm

et

http://www.mpoweruk.com/life.htm#dod

J'esp&#232;re que d'autres auront les m&#234;mes bonnes surprises.


----------



## Cath83 (22 Août 2007)

Tangi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon MacBook n'est plus sous garantie. Mais ma batterie, n'est plus reconnue et est clairement HS. Si le problème des batteries est reconnu par Apple, peut-on envisager qu'il me la change ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Mon MacBook est pourtant du 08-08-06,  j'ai appelé ce PM le support Apple, qui a diagnostiqué que la panne rentre bien dans le programme d'échange. Et malgré le dépassement de garantie, je vais en recevoir une gratuitement... Ca vaut le coup de les appeler ...le numéro au cas ou tu ne l'aurais pas : 0825 888 024


----------



## Cath83 (22 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Je sais pas, mais ton ordi n'est jamais totalement éteint, il ereste la pile pour l'horloge, et il est donc possible que l'ordi detecte une pression hors tension comme un reseT.....




Tu as raison. J'ai tel au support Apple et leur ai (entre autre) posé la question... En effet, si rien n'est visible, la procédure est bien réelle, et il faut le faire assez régulièrement. En tout cas, les techniciens sur ce support sont franchement efficaces ...


----------



## Tangi (22 Août 2007)

Cath83 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon MacBook est pourtant du 08-08-06,  j'ai appel&#233; ce PM le support Apple, qui a diagnostiqu&#233; que la panne rentre bien dans le programme d'&#233;change. Et malgr&#233; le d&#233;passement de garantie, je vais en recevoir une gratuitement... Ca vaut le coup de les appeler ...le num&#233;ro au cas ou tu ne l'aurais pas : 0825 888 024


Effectivement, apr&#232;s ton message je suis all&#233; faire un petit tour sur le site d'Apple, et ils pr&#233;voient que : _"Si Apple ou un CMAA d&#233;termine que votre batterie est admissible pour un remplacement, vous recevrez gratuitement une nouvelle batterie, m&#234;me si votre MacBook ou MacBook Pro est hors garantie."_

Je les appellerai demain...


----------



## Cath83 (22 Août 2007)

Tangi a dit:


> Effectivement, après ton message je suis allé faire un petit tour sur le site d'Apple, et ils prévoient que : _"Si Apple ou un CMAA détermine que votre batterie est admissible pour un remplacement, vous recevrez gratuitement une nouvelle batterie, même si votre MacBook ou MacBook Pro est hors garantie."_
> 
> Je les appellerai demain...



Et tu nous tiens au courant.... de batterie bien sûr !!!


----------



## Capmari (22 Août 2007)

J'ai suivi un peu ce topic mais malheuresement je n'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire.
Voilà suite à un topic sur ce forum qui laissait entendre qu'on pouvait mettre en veille son macbook plusieurs jours sans l'éteidre tant que l'on utilise régulièrement, j'ai tenté l'expérience hier, je l'ai laissé en veille, je l'ai réouvert ce matin no souci, je l'ai remis en veille ma batterie était à 100%, et là quand j'arrive du travail, ma batterie reste à 96% et reste toujours à 96% malgrè le branchement de ma prise secteur. Est-ce normal ? Faut-il déjà la calibrer ?
Si oui, comment la faire ?
J'ai lu sur le topic qu'il fallait décharger la batterie à fond et ensuite la recharger pourqu'elle soit optimale. D'accord y a -t-il une autre manip à faire ?

PS : Je l'ai depuis début juillet. C'est un macbook C2D 2.16Ghz & Go de RAM


----------



## Cath83 (22 Août 2007)

Capmari a dit:


> J'ai suivi un peu ce topic mais malheuresement je n'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire.
> Voilà suite à un topic sur ce forum qui laissait entendre qu'on pouvait mettre en veille son macbook plusieurs jours sans l'éteidre tant que l'on utilise régulièrement, j'ai tenté l'expérience hier, je l'ai laissé en veille, je l'ai réouvert ce matin no souci, je l'ai remis en veille ma batterie était à 100%, et là quand j'arrive du travail, ma batterie reste à 96% et reste toujours à 96% malgrè le branchement de ma prise secteur. Est-ce normal ? Faut-il déjà la calibrer ?
> Si oui, comment la faire ?
> J'ai lu sur le topic qu'il fallait décharger la batterie à fond et ensuite la recharger pourqu'elle soit optimale. D'accord y a -t-il une autre manip à faire ?
> ...



Bonsoir Capmari,

Quand tu parles de vider la batterie à fond?, tu vas jusqu' au message d'alerte, ou tu vas jusqu'à la coupure?
Pour ta question, j'ai déjà remarqué sur mon MB qu'il ne prenait pas systématiquement  la charge tant qu'il avoisinait les 95- 98% . De la à dire que c'est normal ? sinon, pour avoir fouillé le sujet sur le forum, j'ai vu à plusieurs reprises qu'il était recommandé de de réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation (PMU)
Quant aux autres procédures, l'assistance Apple m'a recommandé de zapper la PRAM. Dans mon cas, ça n'a pas suffit.


----------



## chedya (23 Août 2007)

Bonjour les maceux.

Je vous expose mon petit problème.

Je possede un macbookpro depuis septembre 2006, acheté à l'apple expo.

Je n'ai pas eu de problème majeurs a part une batterie faisant partie des lots de batteries defectueuses et remplacée illico presto.

Plus de problème jusqu'au mois de juin, ou je remarque que la reconnaissance de ma batterie merdouille un peu.

Genre, la batterie est chargée et il m'indique qu'elle est a 0%, ou la batterie recharge parce que branchée a l'adaptateur secteur, pourtant l'icone reste à 0%. Après quelques démarrages, tout redevenait normal, mais c'est l'apprehension a chaque demarrage: merdera, merdera pas ?

Je decide donc de partir a la recherche d'users ayant le même problème et je tombe sur le logiciel de mise a jour de la batterie fournit par apple. Je me dis bingo, c'est ca qu'il me faut, je vais l'installer.

je telecharge et juste au moment de l'installation, je suis la procedure et... rien ne se passe. Pire, quand je veux redemarrer mon mac, il ne demarre plus et fait un bruit plus que suspect.

Etant sous garantie, je fonce au service apres vente en juillet. Resultat: lecteur superdrive et processeur décédés. Le tout remplacé en un temps record.

J'ai récupéré mon mac y a un petit bout de temps, sans l'utiliser bcp, j'ai une station fixe, pdt les vacances, mon portable ne m'est pas trop nécéssaire. Dernierement, je veux recuperer des données et je decide aussi de bosser pepere avec mon portable.

Depuis, il me refait le coup de la reconnaissance foireuse de la batterie.
les derniers mefaits sont:
 - Batterie qui se decharge a une vitesse affolante (tombe a 50% en moins de 20 minutes, pour soudainement se remettre à 78% et se decharger le plus normalement du monde)
 - branchement de l'adaptateur secteur mais l'icone reste desesperemet a 0%
 - A l'instant, il est passé de 40% à 0% et a continuer a fonctionner sans l'adaptateur secteur. je l'ia laissé se mettre en veuille, par curiosité, et une fois mis en veille, le petit voyant clignote mais il ne se rallume plus. j'ai du brancher l'adaptateur secteur.

j'ai même peur de rabattre l'ecran quand il est allumé, car c'est aussi la surprise au reveil.


Alors, en SAV, j'ai bien dis que ces merdes sont survenue alors que je cherchais la solution a mon probleme de batteries. Z'ont checkés ça ou pas, j'en sais rien.
j'ai une boule ds le ventre a chaque fois que l'icone de la batterie a un comportement anormal, il faut que je trouve une solution.

Est-ce que je tente de reinstaller le logiciel de mise a jour de la batterie ? (j'avoue que ca me fiche la trouille vu la merde que ca m'a fait la derniere fois)

Reinstaller OSX peut etre ?

Je vais en SAV directement en demandant qu'il checke ce qui cloche ?

Au secours ... :rose:


----------



## Cath83 (23 Août 2007)

chedya a dit:


> Bonjour les maceux.
> 
> Je vous expose mon petit problème.
> 
> ...



Je compatis, tes craintes me rappellent de mauvais souvenirs...
J'ai eu sur mon vieil iBook, une panne corrigée par le SAV , qui en cachait une autre. Il a donc fallu retourner au SAV...  c'est contraignant, c'est long, mais perso, je pense que tant qu'il est sous garantie, vaut mieux pas trop bidouiller et se faire dépanner par Apple. N'empêche, les prb sur les MB ou MBP sont récurents ... j'en voyais moins sur les PB et les IB non ? C'est bête à dire, mais, surtout surtout, fais une sauvegarde de TOUT ... !!!
Moi j'attends ma batterie de remplacement...


----------



## Capmari (23 Août 2007)

> Bonsoir Capmari,
> 
> Quand tu parles de vider la batterie à fond?, tu vas jusqu' au message d'alerte, ou tu vas jusqu'à la coupure?
> Pour ta question, j'ai déjà remarqué sur mon MB qu'il ne prenait pas systématiquement la charge tant qu'il avoisinait les 95- 98% . De la à dire que c'est normal ? sinon, pour avoir fouillé le sujet sur le forum, j'ai vu à plusieurs reprises qu'il était recommandé de de réinitialiser le gestionnaire d'alimentation (PMU)
> Quant aux autres procédures, l'assistance Apple m'a recommandé de zapper la PRAM. Dans mon cas, ça n'a pas suffit.




Bonjour,
j'ai lu qu'il vallait mieux couper quand la charge se trouve entre 5% et 10%. Donc je vais faire pareil.
Ok donc on a le même problème, bonne idée ça de réinitialiser la PRAM, j'avais zappé je vais donc le faire et dire des nouvelles.



PS : Sinon c'est vrai que Apple remplace gratuitement des batteries déféctueuses même lorsque la garanie est terminé ???


----------



## Cath83 (23 Août 2007)

Capmari a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai lu qu'il vallait mieux couper quand la charge se trouve entre 5% et 10%. Donc je vais faire pareil.
> Ok donc on a le même problème, bonne idée ça de réinitialiser la PRAM, j'avais zappé je vais donc le faire et dire des nouvelles.
> 
> ...



réponse sur : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbook_macbookpro/batteryupdate/


----------



## Tangi (23 Août 2007)

Cath83 a dit:


> Et tu nous tiens au courant.... de batterie bien sûr !!!


Et bien ça a marché, échange gratuit pour une toute nouvelle batterie, sacrée bonne nouvelle, 139  d'économiser ...

...

Bonne soirée...

...


----------



## Capmari (23 Août 2007)

Cette mise à jour de la batterie doit être exécutée sur tous les ordinateurs portables MacBook et MacBook Pro, ainsi que sur les batteries supplémentaires achetées entre février 2006 et avril 2007.

Merde, je me sens pas visé . Heursement que j'ai attendu fin juin


----------



## Cath83 (23 Août 2007)

Tangi a dit:


> Et bien ça a marché, échange gratuit pour une toute nouvelle batterie, sacrée bonne nouvelle, 139  d'économiser ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Contente d'avoir pu aider... 
Moi je me suis enfin décidée à lire le mode d'emploi vendu avec le mac... c'est fou le nombre de trucs utiles qu'il y a dedans... :rose:


----------



## Phosphoros (24 Août 2007)

Bonjour 

J'ai une petite question qui (je l'espère) n'a peut être pas été traitée.

J'ai un usage assez intensif de mon MacBook, et je voudrais savoir si la batterie, une fois grillée, est remplacée dans la première année (tant que le MacBook est garanti), ou si l'usure normale n'est pas prise en compte, et s'il faut donc que je l'économise.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Tangi (24 Août 2007)

Cath83 a dit:


> Contente d'avoir pu aider...
> Moi je me suis enfin décidée à lire le mode d'emploi vendu avec le mac... c'est fou le nombre de trucs utiles qu'il y a dedans... :rose:


J'ai reçu la batterie ce matin, plutôt rapide le service ...


----------



## Cath83 (24 Août 2007)

Tangi a dit:


> J'ai reçu la batterie ce matin, plutôt rapide le service ...



Ben dis donc.... moi toujours pas... en revanche,  surprise, ma batterie reprend la charge, mais comme elle se décharge aussi vite : Pas de regret donc.


----------



## Cath83 (25 Août 2007)

Phosphoros a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai une petite question qui (je l'espère) n'a peut être pas été traitée.
> 
> ...



Si tu lis un peu les posts précédents, tu verras que le sujet a déjà été abordé et voici la réponse d'Apple donnée par Tangi
_Si Apple ou un CMAA détermine que votre batterie est admissible pour un remplacement, vous recevrez gratuitement une nouvelle batterie, même si votre MacBook ou MacBook Pro est hors garantie."_


----------



## clementst (27 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai un macbook core duo acheté en juillet 2006
Aujourd'hui ma batterie a exactement 300 cycles de recharges. Voici les inforamtions :


  Batterie installée :	Oui
  Premier avertissement de niveau bas :	Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	2391
  Capacité restante (mAh) :	1204
  Intensité de courant (mA) :	690
  Tension (mV) :	12293
  Comptage de cycles :	300

D'après CoconutBattery la capacité est de 45%

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur le cite d'Apple :



> Une batterie dordinateur portable correctement maintenue est conçue pour conserver jusquà 80 % de sa capacité dorigine après 300 cycles complets de charge-décharge.



*Est-ce normale que m'a batterie est perdu autant ??
Est-ce que je peux demander un remplacement ? (le macbook n'est plus sous garantie mais les batteries des core duo sont garanties 2ans)*

J'ai aussi eu plusieurs fois le problème où l'ordinateur s'éteint proche des 20% sans afficher le message de batterie faible.


----------



## greggorynque (27 Août 2007)

Vu les posts precedents, on dirais que oui


----------



## Ironfalcon (27 Août 2007)

Quelq'un a t'il deja expérimenté des batterie pour MacBook pro qui ne viennent pas de chez Apple ?

si oui, en existe t'il de plus haute capacité que celles dispo sur l'Apple Store ?


----------



## greggorynque (27 Août 2007)

Il y a eu un post egalement la dessus dans ce fil, de batteries vendues mons cheres et anonc&#233;es comme plus performantes, mais quand je disais oui, c'etais oui ta batterie devrais pouvoir etre chang&#233;e 

Edit si la garantie batterie est bien de 2 ans, c'est cool, je ne me prendrais pas l'applecare, car ma batterie est deja a 76 cycles en seulement 5 ou 6 mois d'utilisation, donc je serais tres vite arriv&#233; au 300 je pense


----------



## clementst (28 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Il y a eu un post egalement la dessus dans ce fil, de batteries vendues mons cheres et anoncées comme plus performantes, mais quand je disais oui, c'etais oui ta batterie devrais pouvoir etre changée
> 
> Edit si la garantie batterie est bien de 2 ans, c'est cool, je ne me prendrais pas l'applecare, car ma batterie est deja a 76 cycles en seulement 5 ou 6 mois d'utilisation, donc je serais tres vite arrivé au 300 je pense




Ok merci, je vais réfléchir aux arguments que je peux leur dire et j'appellerais bientôt


----------



## Cath83 (29 Août 2007)

Tangi a dit:


> J'ai reçu la batterie ce matin, plutôt rapide le service ...



Ben voilà ! UPS m'a gentiment livré ma new battery hier... et repris l'ancienne pas de frais , pas de soucis... Apple comme je l'aime quoi. Un SAV qui fait pâlir d'envie mes enfants qui sont passés du côté obscur... (bien qu'ils n'aient à ce jour pas de souci avec leurs PC. Mais, il faut dire qu'ils y ont mis le prix...)
Je vais sagement suivre les recommandations d'Apple et effectuer 1 fois par mois un étalonnage.


----------



## ZB_69 (18 Septembre 2007)

bonsoir à tous,

un ami à moi vient de s'acheter un macbook blanc 2.16 GHz neuf.
nous avons vérifié au déballage le niveau de la batterie et coconut battery annonçait 95 % de capacité maximale.

je lui ai donc conseillé de pratiquer un calibrage de la batterie pour voir si la capacité de celle ci pouvait approcher les 100 % comme elle le devrait.

après 3 calibrages effectué dans les règles de l'art, mon ami vient de me dire que le niveau n'a pas bougé d'un poil, tout juste quelques mAh de gratté...

doit il contacter apple pour un remplacement ? j'ai un macbook C2D qui a quelque chose comme 10 cycles de batterie et qui approche les 5300 mAh, soit plus de 100 %.

merci !


----------



## kaos (18 Septembre 2007)

la calibrage se fait a peut pret une fois par mois et on recupere de la batterie au bout de quelques mois et pas en quelques jours ...


----------



## conkouati (24 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 
ce qui est bien avec le thème des batteries c'est qu'on se sent moins seul. 
Mon problème est le suivant: l'indicateur de charge indique toujours 100% ( ou 35h00 d'autonomie). 
L'autonomie est moyenne mais correcte (un peu plus de 3 heures 30, il coupe lorsqu'il reste 100% ou entre 15 et 28h...) mais c'est assez pénible puisque du coup il ne prévient plus lorsqu'il arrive en zone rouge. 
La batterie est étalonnée et j'ai même réinittialisé le gestionnaire d'alimentation... Rien n'y fait. 
Et-ce que l'un d'entre vous aurait une idée, de préférence géniale...

@+
Conk depuis Quito, pas de SAV à moins de 400km​


----------



## finou42 (25 Septembre 2007)

bonjour, j ai une question concernant mon macbook 2ghz acheté mi juillet.

depuis quelques temps, lorsque j utilise mon macbook sur secteur, le témoin de la batterie m'indique 96% au lieu de 100% (je ne l utilise que très rarement sur batterie, toujours sur secteur) donc pourquoi ce 96% ? j espère que vous comprendrez ma question ! hier je l ai éteint, le témoin lumineux était vert (car normalement chargée puisque sur secteur!) et là, je viens de l'allumer, il est en charge (pour arriver a 100%). est ce que ce probleme est déja arrivé a l un d entre de vous ? et a quoi est il du ?

merci


----------



## Tox (25 Septembre 2007)

Lorsque le MB est continuellement sur le secteur, le processus de charge se coupe arrivé à 100% pour redescendre jusqu'à 95% puis ensuite la charge reprend.


----------



## finou42 (25 Septembre 2007)

ok alors je suis rassurée, pas de probleme de batterie, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse


----------



## naas (26 Septembre 2007)

Alors re reviens sur ma batterie, lors d'un pr&#233;c&#233;dent fil j'avais expliqu&#233; mon soucis.
depuis ce temps je n'ai toujours pas amen&#233; le macbook au centre, question de ...bon bref.
et j'ai remarqu&#233; quelque chose de tr&#232;s &#233;trange.
si je mets le mac en veille et ferme l'&#233;cran, la batterie tiens le coup au moins le temps du transport entre le boulot et la maison !
(pour les curieux je n'ai pas essay&#233; plus long trajet)
Donc en fait la batterie ne d&#233;livre pas assez d'&#233;nergie en fonctionnement normal, mais assez en fonctionnement repos, suis je le seul dans ce cas ?


----------



## Procyon24 (11 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, 

Voilà mon MacBook 1,83Ghz a maintenant 15 mois. J'ai vu la batterie (dûment calibrée, excellement entretenue) perdre petit à petit de sa capacité et de son autonomie. Il y a un mois elle était à 79%, il y a une semaine à 71%, ce matin à 59%!!

J'ai vu sur ce fil  que le SAV faisait des remplacements même après que la garantie d'un an soit terminée. Mais d'un autre coté il semblerait qu'Apple n'échange la batterie que si elle a moins de 300 cycles! Est-ce donc une histoire de temps ou de nombre de cycles? J'en suis, voir ci-dessous à 359.... cela signifie-t-il que Apple ne garantit plus rien si on dépasse les 300 cycles?

Informations de la batterie :

  Batterie installée :	Oui
  Premier avertissement de niveau bas :	Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	2996
  Capacité restante (mAh) :	925
  Intensité de courant (mA) :	860
  Tension (mV) :	12096
  Comptage de cycles :	359

Autre question subsidiaire , à propos de batteries compatibles et moins chères vendues ailleurs, la question a été posée mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses. est-ce oui ou non? Et si oui, où?


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2007)

Le mieux est peut etre de téléphoner directement apple et voir avec eux 

360 cycles c'est pas mal quand méme non ? j 'ai le mien depuis un peu moins d'un an
et j'arrive à 50 ...mais mon macbook est souvent sur le bureau j'avoue j'utilise la batterie
deux fois par semaine pas plus.









si ça peut t'aider voici un screen de mon cocobatt .... avec les calibrages j'ai réussis a remonter la capacité de charge de 200 mah

voilà , bon courrage


----------



## Procyon24 (11 Octobre 2007)

360 cycles &#231;a peut para&#238;tre beaucoup.... pour quelqu'un branch&#233; sur secteur. Quand je ne suis pas en voyage, je vis dans une vall&#233;e retir&#233;e qui ne conna&#238;t pas encore les joies de l'&#233;lectricit&#233; (c'est super pour ceux qui aiment les &#233;toiles). Je fonctionne avec des panneaux solaires, excellente source d'&#233;nergie renouvelable, mais qui ne permet pas de laisser un ordi branch&#233; toute la journ&#233;e. D'o&#249; la fr&#233;quence des cycles. Une des raisons qui m'ont fait choisir le MacBook &#233;tait les performances promises au niveau autonomie.... c'est s&#251;r, je fais mieux que les copains qui on des PC Acer, mais une telle chute apr&#232;s 15 mois &#231;a n'est pas terrible et je me sens l&#233;s&#233;.
Comme je le disais dans mon premier post j'ai fait les calibrages r&#233;guli&#232;rement, la mise &#224; jour et des charges et d&#233;charges presque toujours compl&#232;tes....


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2007)

si tu es rick rack niveau electricité je te conseille coolbook // je l utilise // fais une recherche ds le forum // il te fera gagner bien 1 heure de plus de batterie et il coute 6 euros
j ai fais un fil qui se nomme "economie d energie baisser la puissance de son processeur"

a bientot capitaine caverne


----------



## greggorynque (11 Octobre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> si tu es rick rack niveau electricité je te conseille coolbook // je l utilise // fais une recherche ds le forum // il te fera gagner bien 1 heure de plus de batterie et il coute 6 euros
> j ai fais un fil qui se nomme "economie d energie baisser la puissance de son processeur"
> 
> a bientot capitaine caverne



Une heure non


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2007)

parfois plus a en coire les posts de certains user // j ai jamais r&#233;ellement calcul&#233; sur ma machine mais y en  allant mollo je crois bien les depasser a l'aise.


----------



## greggorynque (11 Octobre 2007)

Par rapport &#224; quoi, &#224;l'&#233;cran a fond ??

J'ai coolbook et  je n'ai pas senti une si grosse am&#233;lioration (30min tout au plus...)


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2007)

Quand je dis mollo c'est a dire soit lecture de divx soit bureautik .... c est sur le wifi consomme beaucoup plus que sur ibook ... parfois je met l ecran en millier de couleur au lieu de million et je baisse un peux la luminosit&#233; mais je suis sur *d avoisiner *les 1 heure de plus ... car pas de ventillos moins de conso processeur et finalement l'un dans l'autre
et mis bout a bout toute ces petites choses font leur diff&#233;rence puisque j ai d&#233;j&#224; fait Paris montauban (avant toulouse ) sans a avoir a recharger le macbook au total 5 heures de trajet (( quelques pauses pour le pipi et la cigarette quand meme )) ... avec le macbook a 2 ghtz on arrive a 3h avec les memes app.


----------



## greggorynque (11 Octobre 2007)

Non mon macbook 2Ghz tient 4h et des barouttes en lcture video lumi mini et 4h30 et des barouettes avec coolbook 

Donc meme a 2ghz il tient les 4 heures


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2007)

core duo ou core 2 duo ?


----------



## greggorynque (11 Octobre 2007)

core 2 duo


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2007)

et oui ... c pour ça ... j ai un core duo moi ... ils chauffent plus .. beaucoup plus


----------



## greggorynque (11 Octobre 2007)

ah ok je savais pas


----------



## Procyon24 (12 Octobre 2007)

Merci Kaos, je vais essayer Coolbook (je viens de lire le fil &#224; ce sujet).... je ne suis sans doute pas suffisamment sur le forum,  j'&#233;tais pass&#233; compl&#232;tement &#224; cot&#233; de ce soft...


----------



## kaos (12 Octobre 2007)

cool alors // c est un autre user qui m'a routé sur ce soft ! j en suis super content et il ne coute vraiment pas cher // le develoopeur assure et est tres disponible !


voilou


----------



## Tox (13 Octobre 2007)

Sur MB C2D, jamais eu besoin d'un tel logiciel...


----------



## greggorynque (13 Octobre 2007)

Ce qui est bien avec coolbook c'est que sur batterie a 1Ghz, tu es sur de ne jamais enendre tes ventilos


----------



## kaos (13 Octobre 2007)

Meme pas j en parle de ce soft parceque je vais faire un HS de 80 lignes 

donc

coolbook et batterie = copain // voil&#224; tout


----------



## David_b (18 Octobre 2007)

Salut a tous, 
Ma batterie de Macbook me jour des tours... Elle met environ 7 heures a se charger ( meme si elle indique qu'elle sera charg&#233;e au bout de 2 heures ce sont des minutes qui durent 30 mn...)
Un fois charg&#233; je dois me contenter de 30 minutes, meme si en vrai, ca dure un peu plus longtemps, c'est quand meme court...

C'est normal?


----------



## David_b (19 Octobre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> Ma batterie de Macbook me jour des tours... Elle met environ 7 heures a se charger ( meme si elle indique qu'elle sera chargée au bout de 2 heures ce sont des minutes qui durent 30 mn...)
> Un fois chargé je dois me contenter de 30 minutes, meme si en vrai, ca dure un peu plus longtemps, c'est quand meme court...
> 
> C'est normal?



euh ? j'ai jamais écris ça moi


----------



## greggorynque (19 Octobre 2007)

C'est pas toi qui a ecris le message ???


----------



## David_b (19 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> C'est pas toi qui a ecris le message ???



non.
Par contre, je suis sûr d'y avoir répondu (hier?) dans un autre fil que je trouve plus 

Qaund je dis que mon MacPro est ensorcelé ! Punaise, la malédiction se répend même sur le forum par mon câble ethernet ! :rateau:


----------



## Staby (20 Octobre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> non.
> Par contre, je suis sûr d'y avoir répondu (hier?) dans un autre fil que je trouve plus
> 
> Qaund je dis que mon MacPro est ensorcelé ! Punaise, la malédiction se répend même sur le forum par mon câble ethernet ! :rateau:



Bah c'est de moi ca!
:mouais: 

Si c'etait de toi, tu aurais rajouté qu'il s'eteint alors qu'il lui reste une bonne trentaine de Minutes... (Nouveau Symptome)...



Help Quand meme...


----------



## VLG (25 Octobre 2007)

Une petite interogation, j'ai entendu parler des batteries TruePower (http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5953/batterie-macbook-pro-15-truepower.html) qui seraient plus performantes que celles d'apple pour nos portables. 
Y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui a essayé? Merci pour vos commentaires


----------



## kaos (25 Octobre 2007)

et l&#224; t'as vu le prix ?? et elles sont &#224; en croire bien plus "puissante" 68&#37; meme la moiti&#233; c est dej&#224; pas mal  ..... je me tatte


----------



## greggorynque (26 Octobre 2007)

C'est les meme que chez macway mais en moins cher


----------



## kaos (26 Octobre 2007)

cette info vient de macgénération


----------



## greggorynque (26 Octobre 2007)

Il faudrais vraiment trouver des tests pour ces batteries car la mienne a deja 110 cycles en 6 mois donc a ce rythme je suis bon pour en changer dans un an


----------



## VLG (26 Octobre 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est vraiment très tentant. De son côté, Apple dit qu'elles sont moins fiables que les leurs... evidemment, ils ne vont pas dire le contraire.. . Le courant est parait-il délivré de manière plus constante.
A voir donc...


----------



## VLG (26 Octobre 2007)

Je suis même étonné de ne trouver aucun commentaire d'utilisateurs de ces batteries...


----------



## boumite (26 Octobre 2007)

J'ai commandé ce lundi la batterie true power pour mon macbook sur le site de fastmac. 

Dès que je la reçois, je l'essaierais pour vous dire ce qu'elle vaut. 

En terme de prix,  je l'ai payé que 77 Euros, frais de port compris (avec le code promotionnel SMJAJ1DF , vous avez 10% de réduction)


----------



## greggorynque (26 Octobre 2007)

Super ! ! Tu a encore l'ancienne ???

Dis nous si il y a plus de capacit&#233; par coconut ou si c'est juste la dur&#233;e de fonctionnement qui est plus longue...


Tu pense que tu pourrais laisser l'ordi a fond de processeur et de lumi avec l'ancienne et la nouvelle pour voir combien de temps il tient ??? (je sais j'en demande beaucoup la...)


----------



## boumite (27 Octobre 2007)

Oui j'ai l'ancienne qui n'a que 2 cycles selon Coconut (Mon macbook n'a qu'un mois). Je vais pouvoir bien comparer les deux


----------



## Capmari (29 Octobre 2007)

Depuis que je suis passé sur Léopard j'ai l'impression d'avoir une meilleure autonomie de ma batterie. Par contre avec Tiger, il faut le dire je trouvais l'autonomie à chier.


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

Bonne nouvelle, il ne serait pas ettonant que les processeur soient mieux g&#233;r&#233;s sous leopard en effet...


----------



## kaos (29 Octobre 2007)

question poid ce leopard .... on en est ou ? il prend de la place ? ..... je me tatte je vais attendre la prochaine MAJ je pense ... c est bien 129 euros c est &#231;a ?




"Avec XP on &#233;tait au bord du gouffre, mais avec VISTA on a fait un pas en avant...:rateau:"

Moi j'aime bien XP ..... mon pc et mon mac en r&#233;seau font tr&#232;s bon m&#233;nage et je dirais m&#234;me qu'ils sont parfaitement compl&#233;mentaire !


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

Moi j'ai vista sur mon fixe et il est BIEN mieux que XP avec plein de petits trucs piqu&#233;s a macos (comme la sidebar dans le finder = raccourcis dans l'explorateur vista......)

J'attend avec impatience les feedback de boumite


----------



## David_b (29 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Moi j'ai vista sur mon fixe et il est BIEN mieux que XP


Envoie un mail de félicitations à Bill Gates, ça lui fera plaisir (et ça doit pas lui arriver souvent depuis Vista)


----------



## kaos (29 Octobre 2007)

C'est un peu hors sujet mais a une &#233;poque j'avais trouv&#233; un patch pour window qui donnait &#224; XP le look Mac OS X avec les prefs syst&#232;mes a la place de panneau de conf etc .... les m&#234;me ic&#244;nes les m&#234;me sons ... trop sympa et en plus &#231;a &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s utile pour ma m&#232;re form&#233;e sur mac au boulot qui &#224; prise un pc par la suite a la maison .... je lui ai mis &#231;a 3-4 semaines pour &#233;viter un choc psyconum&#233;rique 

Que les modos me pardonnent cette parenth&#232;se // je m'empresse de remettre le sujet des batteries sur la table ... en r&#233;capitulant ici le r&#233;sultat de plusieurs mois de forum ....

*Pour augmenter/economiser la batterie.*

*01- *Ne pas utiliser son portable (c'est nul !)

*02-* Acheter _*ces nouvelles batteries*_ actuellement en test par quelques utilisateurs du forum ( _merci &#224; *boumite* pour ses futurs tests_ )

*03-Coolbook *dont je suis un fervent d&#233;fenseur (discution du forum )

*04- **L&#233;opard *qui serait plus adapt&#233; &#224; la puce Intel ( thank's to *Capmari* )


Pourrions nous penser qu'un utilisateur ayant coolbook avec une batterie de chez 
http://fastmac.com et ayant install&#233; L&#233;opard .......... non ? !  tant que &#231;a ?  

Mais ce n'est rien &#224; cot&#233; de ce que nous r&#233;serve le futur


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

Il parlent de 2 a 3 ans, esperons qu'ils sortent une version pour les MB actuels


----------



## kaos (29 Octobre 2007)

T'imagines un peu ? 1 mois d'autonomie hein ? .... juste ce qu'il faut pour partir en aout
tranquillouuuu en caravane 
Je pense qu'on aura tous changé d'ordinateur d'ici là ... il y aussi les systeme de recharges solaire qui se développent pleind pot ! c est bon tout ça


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

Yeah...

en attendant le 2/3 des PC ne tiennent plus deux heures (alors qu'ils tenaient plus au debut des centrinos...)


----------



## kaos (29 Octobre 2007)

Là je t'avoue je n'en sais rien mon premier ordinateur à été un 486 dx2 mais mon premier laptop un ibook 12p 1,2 ghtz .... le top du monstrueusement génial ! le ibook 12p est de loin le meilleur ordinateur qui ai été fait et pensé // ni trop ni pas assez 

je n'ai donc jamais eu de pc portable mais à en croire les dire .. effectivement ça vole pas haut niveau longévité ... et lorsqu'elle atteind difficilement les perfs des apple's , ce n'est que les deux premiers mois  pfff


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

Oui enfin bon les batteries, meme avec une pomme dessus perdent de leur capacit&#233;


----------



## kaos (30 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de tomber sur ce soft ... je n'en avais jamais entendu parler
MinibatterieLoger

c'est un shareware qui permet d'&#233;valuer sa batterie de fa&#231;on graphique et en comparant avec d'autres donn&#233;es d'utilisateurs Une clef d'&#233;valuation est ici sur le site ou ci-dessous.

*Name:* MBL Evaluation Key 1007


*Key:*              Fbxv1Pr0izubt4e771v7L8zQKhs7pUF7c01J
            UW55h96LgymnqKEXNYw12+AA2hdQt+YrQH2m
            7X6nlPHBcJEcahwmsZQ9Z3b1Vq9OXI8Wq5Sg
            H6H34uGt3TUdczR15tuQUnf+y6iOo+8dnC1i
            iiVj2Fe5C6HgpGj/EHqM9Rry4tk=                       





















all&#233; les macusers .... &#224; vos tests ... pour ceux qui ont achet&#233; les batteries sp&#233;ciales et les utilisateurs de l&#233;opard . Il me tarde d'avoir vos impressions les gars



bonne journn&#233;e


----------



## boumite (30 Octobre 2007)

&#231;a y est, j'ai re&#231;u ma batterie truepower aujourd'hui. Le d&#233;lai est donc d'une semaine entre la commande et la r&#233;ception avec fastmac.

D'un point de vue esth&#233;tique, c'est assez ressemblant &#224; celle du macbook quoique le blanc et  le support gris sont l&#233;g&#232;rement plus fonc&#233;s mais c'est pas tr&#232;s g&#233;nant.

Je suis encore en train de la calibrer mais voici ce que coconut dit :

Current Battery Charge : 5121 mAh
Maximum Battery Charge : 6000 mAh
85&#37;

Current Battery Capacity: 6000 mAh
Original Battery Capacity : 5200 mAh
100%


A titre de comparaison, voici ce que coconut me dit pour la batterie du macbook d&#233;j&#224; calibr&#233;e :

Current Battery Charge : 5191 mAh
Maximum Battery Charge : 5240 mAh
99%

Current Battery Capacity: 5240 mAh
Original Battery Capacity : 5200 mAh
100%


Il y a donc bien une diff&#233;rence entre les deux (6000 mAh contre 5240) et la truepower n'est pas encore calibr&#233;e donc il se peut que ce soit encore sup&#233;rieure.

Une fois que je l'aurais calibr&#233;, je l'essaierai pour l'estimer en terme de dur&#233;e.


----------



## greggorynque (30 Octobre 2007)

Plus simple, vu l'affichage de la capacit&#233; (superieur) , le calculateur d'apple devrait lui m&#234;me te dire combien de temps r&#233;el il te reste (car il calcule en fonctin des mAh restants...)


----------



## boumite (30 Octobre 2007)

Oui tu as raison. Voil&#224; ce que &#231;a donne : 

Meilleure autonomie de la batterie : 6h30
Normal : 4h30
Meilleures performances : 3h50

J'ai mis la luminosit&#233; &#224; fond dans les 3 cas avec Airport activ&#233; sous Leopard.

C'est plut&#244;t bien mais esth&#233;tiquement je trouve que la batterie truepower ne se cale pas aussi bien que celle d'apple dans le slot. Peut &#234;tre l'ai je mal rentr&#233;e mais il y a un petit bout qui d&#233;passe (environ 1 mm). &#231;a ne se voit pas trop mais quand je tiens le macbook sur mes jambes, je sens que &#231;a d&#233;passe...

Sinon rien &#224; dire, &#231;a fonctionne bien!


----------



## zidjermans (1 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

Pour ceux qui aiment les stats:

Ma batterie de MBP 1.1 a rendu l'âme hier après-midi. L'ordi ne pouvait alors fonctionner que lorsque l'alimentation secteur était branchée. Merde, me suis dis-je, elle est morte.

rapport coconut:

cycles: 157
age du mac: 15 mois
capacité actuelle: 3668 mAh (66% de la capacité d'origine)

Pas encore testé MiniBatteryLogger

Mon utilisation: j'essaie dans la mesure du possible de recalibrer la batterie (au moins 1 fois par mois). Sinon je l'utilise tout le temps, cad la prise n'est branchée que pour recharger la batterie.

La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'hier, en désespoir de cause, j'ai installé "battery update bundle". Ce matin ma batterie était réscucitée. Donc pour ceux qui aurait le même coup, ça vaut la peine d'essayer ce logiciel dont vous pouvez télécharger la version 1.3 là 
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/batteryupdate13.html

Finalement ma batterie ne fêtera pas la toussaint... 

A+


----------



## kaos (7 Novembre 2007)

Lorsque ma batterie arive a 0&#37; le portable se met en veille .... mais si je rebranche l alim
et que je tente de le faire repartir avec la barre espace comme avant avec mon ibook et bien rien ne se passe .... il faut que j appuie sur le bouton power et l&#224; il redemarre ??
En fait je ne suis pas sur qu il se mette en veille puisque la petite lumiere devant ne s'allume pas // hors l ordi garde un peu de jus pour &#231;a normalement .... et c est pour cela que pour les calibrage on attend un peu plus pour bien vider la batterie a fond.
Mais &#231;a n'a jamais march&#233; avec mon macbook cette pratique ??

c est pareil vous ?


----------



## VLG (7 Novembre 2007)

Moi j'étais plutôt ravi, depuis Leopard, ma batterie avait repris de MBP 15'' avait repris du poil de la bête, frolant même les 5000 mAh... Mais voila, ce matin, alors qu'il restait 20 % de batterie disponible, mon MBP s'est éteind. Après quelques secondes, en appuyant sur la touche Espace, il a repris un second souffle et affichait 0% de batterie. Je vais voir la quantité de mAh, qui est brutalement tombée à 4100...  
Si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## kaos (7 Novembre 2007)

VLG a dit:


> Moi j'étais plutôt ravi, depuis Leopard, ma batterie avait repris de MBP 15'' avait repris du poil de la bête, frolant même les 5000 mAh... Mais voila, ce matin, alors qu'il restait 20 % de batterie disponible, mon MBP s'est éteind. Après quelques secondes, en appuyant sur la touche Espace, il a repris un second souffle et affichait 0% de batterie. Je vais voir la quantité de mAh, qui est brutalement tombée à 4100...
> Si quelqu'un a une idée...




ça fait pas beaucoup ! c est bizarre ton histoire ;(   a l achat ma batterie avait 5200 mah et avec les calibrages je suis remonté à 5400 mah pendant quelques mois

ne serais ce pas plutot un hasard ? je ne vois pas en quoi le "fauve" t'aurait bousillé la batterie en si peu de temps .... ou alors ce n'est plus une MAJ qu'il faut mais une réécriture du fameux léopard :rose:


----------



## VLG (8 Novembre 2007)

C'est curieux en effet, le chiffre change régulièrement, après avoir rechargé la batterie je remonte à 4700 mAh... Je n'y comprends plus rien. Mais depuis Leopard, en clean Install, je n'ai que des problèmes... Airport, Bluetooth, Clavier, batterie, logiciels incompatibles... Je pense que je vais revenir au Tiger qui fonctionnait à merveille.


----------



## kaos (8 Novembre 2007)

C'est clair qu'un nouveau systeme à forcement des choses a corriger .... il va y avoir les premieres MAJ // perso j'attend ça pour le mettre ... un peu frileux comme politique mais bon 

je ne sais pas quoi penser de ton souci là ! je n'en sais rien du tout ...


----------



## americo (12 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes

J'ai hésité avant de poster, mais voilà, pour ma part
après la mise à jour du gestionnaire de la batterie en 1.3

çà à été la chute libre.......!

J'arrive à une autonomie de 37 mn à charge  maximal, le gestionnaire indique 97% 
et ceci après recalibrage.

- Je suis revenue à une version précédente, idem
- je vais essayer de la vider complètement comme cité plus haut.
- mais j'y crois guère.

Est-ce Léo qui me joue des tours ?

PS. Utilisation constamment branché avec batterie toujours chargée 

Quels sont vos avis, merci



Cordialement, 

Americo


----------



## Museforever (12 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Pour augmenter l'autonomie du Macbook (Pro) lors d'un voyage, pensez-vous que cela consomme moins de mettre les films sur mon iPod nano et de les lire à partir de l'iPod plutôt que d'utiliser le disque dur interne du mac ?


----------



## greggorynque (12 Novembre 2007)

Museforever a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Pour augmenter l'autonomie du Macbook (Pro) lors d'un voyage, pensez-vous que cela consomme moins de mettre les films sur mon iPod nano et de les lire à partir de l'iPod plutôt que d'utiliser le disque dur interne du mac ?



A voir mais normalment ca consomme moins en interne car sinon tu alimente l'ipod par le port USB  Mais ca mérite verification... en même temps le DD n'augmente pas tant l'autonomie (environ 15Min pour un DD en flash de mémoire)


----------



## David_b (13 Novembre 2007)

ce qui augmente l'autonomie c'est baisser la luminosité de l'écran, couper le Wifi et le BT. Ne pas utiliser le lecteur optique.
Baisser la puissance du processeur doit bien aider un peu... au moins parce que ça limite la vitesse de rotation des ventilos  

Sinon, la solution c'est emmener 2 batteries... avec un chargeur de batterie 
Quelqu'un a déjà essayé ? Je me demande si ça vaut le coup... c'est pas donné.


----------



## flyingtoaster (14 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question : l'autre jour l'adaptateur secteur de mon macbook pro a d&#233;cid&#233; qu'il ne voulait pas charger au del&#224; de 85&#37;

Hum, une explication ou c'est un caprice ? 
C'est d&#233;j&#224; le second. Le premier a fondu et je l'ai fais chang&#233; gracieusement par Apple ( d&#233;j&#224; que le seul apple center de la ville ne m'a pratiquement pas cru... )
Est-ce ma batterie qui aurait &#233;t&#233; endommag&#233; &#224; cause du m&#233;chant premier adaptateur qui a fondu ?
Est-ce le second qui, lui aussi, serait d&#233;fectueux ?

Merci


----------



## Skyhawk (15 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai un petit soucis avec l'affichage de la dur&#233;e restante de batterie sur mon Macbook (C2D 2.16GHz). Depuis ce matin (o&#249; j'ai appliqu&#233; le patch 10.4.11) j'ai l'&#233;tat de la batterie qui "clignote" de (Recharg&#233;e) &#224; (X) qui signifie batterie absente...

Je pr&#233;cise que je travaille sur secteur, que ma batterie a 11 cycles charge/d&#233;charge.
Que j'ai reboot le PSU (off, enleve batterie, 5 s sur power, remet batterie, on).
Que &#224; tout hasard j'ai appliqu&#233; le patch batterie du macbook (le 1.2 de mars/avril)


iStats m'indique health 100&#37;, charged 96%.

Je ne vois pas ce que j'ai pu changer par rapport &#224; avant (quand &#231;a ne clignotait pas) hormis le patch 10.4.11

Bref, suis-je le seul? Quelqu'un a une astuce &#224; proposer?


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Novembre 2007)

Et bien moi j'ai obtenu le changement de ma batterie par apple.....

.....elle arrive by UPS 


Vive la garantie


----------



## macarel (18 Novembre 2007)

VLG a dit:


> C'est curieux en effet, le chiffre change r&#233;guli&#232;rement, apr&#232;s avoir recharg&#233; la batterie je remonte &#224; 4700 mAh... Je n'y comprends plus rien. Mais depuis Leopard, en clean Install, je n'ai que des probl&#232;mes... Airport, Bluetooth, Clavier, batterie, logiciels incompatibles... Je pense que je vais revenir au Tiger qui fonctionnait &#224; merveille.


J'ai exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me (pour la batterie hein). J'ai contact&#233; Apple qui, apr&#232;s m'avoir fait faire tout un tas de contr&#244;les, m'a dit que ma batterie ne rentre pas "dans les crit&#232;res d'&#233;change". Je pr&#233;cise que je suis sur un MBP premi&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration et que la batterie a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;j&#224; remplac&#233;e l'an dernier. La deuxi&#232;me batterie a fonctionn&#233; sans probl&#232;mes, jusqu'au jour ou j'ai effectu&#233; la mise &#224; jour la "gestion de la batterie".:hein:  Depuis: un comportement plus qu'aleatoire Un coup: charge compl&#232;te 4500, juste apr&#232;s, 3700 etc. Nombre de charges 128.
Enfin, je suis sur Tiger, donc en ce qui me concerne, ce n'est pas le passage vers Leopard qui pose le probl&#232;me.
J'ai bien peur d'&#234;tre bon pour l'achat d'une nouvelle


----------



## patbe (21 Novembre 2007)

macarel a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème (pour la batterie hein). J'ai contacté Apple qui, après m'avoir fait faire tout un tas de contrôles, m'a dit que ma batterie ne rentre pas "dans les critères d'échange". Je précise que je suis sur un MBP première génération et que la batterie a été déjà remplacée l'an dernier. La deuxième batterie a fonctionné sans problèmes, jusqu'au jour ou j'ai effectué la mise à jour la "gestion de la batterie".:hein:  Depuis: un comportement plus qu'aleatoire Un coup: charge complète 4500, juste après, 3700 etc. Nombre de charges 128.
> Enfin, je suis sur Tiger, donc en ce qui me concerne, ce n'est pas le passage vers Leopard qui pose le problème.
> J'ai bien peur d'être bon pour l'achat d'une nouvelle



Bonjour à tous,
ton souci et celui d'autres utilisateurs vient de la mise à jour batterie 1.3...
cf les forums sur apple.com.
cela touche quelques macbooks, pas forcément les revisions A.
Le gros probleme est que ta batterie va perdre à chaque décharge recharge. j'ai fait quelques posts à ce sujet sur macbiouille, en particulier dans une discussion " M.A.J batterie miraculeuse"
Apple m'a changé ma batterie (16 cycles, passée de 97 % à -de 60 % de charge en 3 cycles/initialisation)

je vais pas résumer, mais en gros, les symptomes sont les suivants:
ordi qui se coupe brutalement pendant la décharge, sans message d'alerte.
chiffres erratiques, entre branché sur l'adaptateur et en décharge, chiffres changeants APRES sortie de veille...
baisse importante à chaque recharge (perte d'environ 300 Mah)

dans mon cas, j'avais fait la mise à jour 1.2 . et j'ai fait la 1.3 quand elle est sortie. j'ai un MbP rev A 1.83 GHz
la garantie des batteries de MBP a été portée à 2 ans, même si la votre ne fait pas partie du programme d'échange.. à rappeller au service support 
la remise à jour en 1.2 ,que m'avait conseillé de tenter apple assistance, ne solutionne pas le problème : la batterie garde la capacité minimum qu'elle a atteinte pendant l'utilisation sous 1.3, cela ne semble plus evoluer, mais je n'ai pas continué mes tests, puisque ma batterie allait être echangée .

D'après les utilisateurs des forums Apple, l'échange de batterie semble résoudre le problème, la mise à jour 1.3 conservée sur leur système, leur batterie semblent (à suivre) fonctionner normalement. Apple assistance m'a conseillé une reinstall du systeme d'origine, avant d'installer ma nouvelle batterie et de l'initialiser. ( faire une mise à jour ensuite en 1.3 reste à l'appréciation du client, aucun conseil à ce sujet, je déconseille de faire la 1.2 puis la 1.3, il me semble que cela vienne d'incompatibilité entre certaines batteries et ces deux mises à jour , mais c'est  juste une opinion perso  )

On ne se rend compte de ce souci qu'en faisant une décharge complète, j'avais été content de la MAJ 1.3 jusqu'à ce que j'utilise la batterie à fond, et que l'ordi se coupe brutalement à moins d'une heure 30, alors que j'avais 3H30 d'autonomie, même en 1.2...

un bon systeme pour vérifier est aussi "informations systemes" apple, avant et apres une mise en veille: votre capacité n'a pas à changer, mais si vous etes affectés par ce probleme, il y a de fortes chances qu'elle change.
un reset pmu ne change rien... 

Voilà, les batteries des rev A ou postérieurs, changées ou pas, n'ont pas encore deux ans. Une batterie etant le moteur d'un portable, n'hesitez pas à parcourir les forums, et à soumettre au support un ensemble de faits  et de chiffres concernant les decharges recharges, capacité annoncées, comme ceux énoncés dans ce topic.
mon Mbp avait 16 mois, acheté d'occasion, sans Apple care.

dernière chose: n'appellez pas apple assistance avec une mobicarte orange, le prix facturé est plus du double de celui annoncé, appellez d'une ligne fixe... amha, c'est plus la faute d'Orange...
Bon courage à tous, mais en dessous de 300 cycles et moins de 60 %, la garantie devrait s'appliquer automatiquement
dans les 130 cycles et 70 % de capacité, c'est pas normal non plus, SURTOUT si vous aviez 85 % avant la Maj 1.3
la capacité d'origine est de 5500 Mah


----------



## steiner (21 Novembre 2007)

I love apple 
Je vais recevoir une nouvelle batterie, elle arrive par UPS.
Alors que :
- ma garantie est passée depuis 6mois
- ma batterie est toujours reconnue et fonctionne tjrs 1h
- 190 cycles (de mémoire - à vérifier)

Mais 
- le macbook s'éteint sans prévenir, sans passer par mise en veille alors qu'il affiche 20min restante ou quoi
- le problème empire de semaines en semaines 

Fin en gros c'est un cadeau de noël de la part d'apple avant l'heure vraiment happy


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Novembre 2007)

J'avais les mêmes problèmes ! J'ai aussi eu ma batterie neuve 

Cependant elle prévient à 6% qu'elle va se couper et non pas à 10% bizzzzzarrre......


----------



## steiner (22 Novembre 2007)

Suivis
Coup de téléphone hier à 14h
Aujourd'hui 7h00 AM elle est à Bruxelles. Avec un peu de chance je l'aurai dans l'aprem.
Je vous tiens au courant du suivi et la capacité de la batterie une fois que je l'aurai reçue.


----------



## steiner (22 Novembre 2007)

Suivis :
Je viens de recevoir ma batterie (17h)
Je vous tiens au courant une fois calibrage etc effectué pour vous dire combien de temps elle tient


----------



## steiner (22 Novembre 2007)

Petite question :
Sur mon macbook apparement j'ai la version 1.3 the batteryupdate... Or sur le site d'apple cette version n'est valable que pour les macbook pro :s Comment cela se fait-il?
Je n'ai jamais installé de mise à jour par moi même, j'ai toujours laisser faire l'utilitaire de mises à jour de os x.
Que dois-je faire maintenant avec ma nouvelle batterie ? Laisser 1.3 ou essayer d'installer la 1.2 qui elle est prévue pour les macbook non pro ?


----------



## patbe (22 Novembre 2007)

bonjour,
pour savoir quoi faire, on en est tous au même point: on sait pas  ...
  depuis 3 semaines, j'ai pas installé ma nouvelle batterie ;p  j'attends des retours d'experience.
comme je l'ai dit, a priori je vais réinstaller un systeme neuf, d'origine, apreès un reset complet, faire les updates systeme mais pas batterie, surtout pas 1.2, et ensuite passer direct en 1.3 batteryupdaterbundle.
C'est ma théorie, mais si quelqu'un veut se lancer d'abord, ce serait cool )


----------



## steiner (22 Novembre 2007)

Moi la j'ai mis la batterie elle est toujours en charge mais le voyant est toujours pas passer au vert :s
Et pour ce qui est des mise à jour batterie je sais pas quoi faire. Je pense que tant que l'utilitaire de maj me demande rien je ne ferai rien


----------



## steiner (22 Novembre 2007)

J'essaye de calibrer ma batterie neuve depuis tantot mais elle reste sur "en charge à 99%" elle a l'air bloquée :s
quelqu'un sait que faire ?
EDIT : problème résolu, j'ai fais un reset PMU puis elle est restée sur orange encore quelques minutes et là elle vient juste de passer au vert 
Plus qu'à la vider maintenant 

EDIT 2: 4h20 annoncé avec luminosité au max, et wifi activé. Sachant que j'ai mis ne jamais coupé moniteur et ne jamais mettre en veille. Car je dois l'avoir vider et remplie avant demain matin ^^


----------



## marjorie1967 (23 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai mon Macbook depuis 2 semaines, et la la batterie reste bloquée à 97%.
j'ai téléchargé coconut battery et cela mindique que la capacité de ma batterie est a 99%  cela devrait être 100 % puisque je ne l'ai que depuis 2 semaines!

J'ai déjà vidé totalement la batterie, laissant le portable toute la nuit déchargé ( pour attendre que la lumière blanche s'éteigne) c'est bien ca le calibrage?

Sinon je suis souvent dur batterie et je recherche le Macbook quand j'arrive vers les 5%

Dois je faire comme cela ou bien attendre qu'il s'éteigne? ( ce qui est embêtant quand on bosse)

Merci d'avance


----------



## greggorynque (23 Novembre 2007)

marjorie1967 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi j'ai mon Macbook depuis 2 semaines, et la la batterie reste bloquée à 97%.
> j'ai téléchargé coconut battery et cela mindique que la capacité de ma batterie est a 99%  cela devrait être 100 % puisque je ne l'ai que depuis 2 semaines!
> ...



les 99% c'est normal pas e soucis

ensuite recharche le quand le signal te dit de le faire, tu n'aura pas de soucis et c'est bon pour ta batterie...

Sois disant que ce serais enore meilleur de le faire quand l'ordi s'éteint tout seul, mais comme tu le dis quand on bosse c'est trop risqué...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> ce qui augmente l'autonomie c'est baisser la luminosité de l'écran, couper le Wifi et le BT. Ne pas utiliser le lecteur optique.
> Baisser la puissance du processeur doit bien aider un peu... au moins parce que ça limite la vitesse de rotation des ventilos


 
Exactement, c'est tout ce qu'il faut faire.

Mais je rajouterais aussi, desactiver Dashboard et n'utiliser qu'un logiciel ! Et de preference celui qui consomme le moins de CPU


----------



## tonio08 (23 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai lu sur le site d'apple (http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/9036.html) que pour calibrer sa batterie il fallait laisser l'ordinateur en veille après coupure (quand la batterie est vide) pendant au moins 5h. Cela me parait beaucoup. Est ce vraiment nécessaire? Ou peut on rebrancher l'alimentation dès que le portable se coupe.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

tonio08 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai lu sur le site d'apple (http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/9036.html) que pour calibrer sa batterie il fallait laisser l'ordinateur en veille après coupure (quand la batterie est vide) pendant au moins 5h. Cela me parait beaucoup. Est ce vraiment nécessaire? Ou peut on rebrancher l'alimentation dès que le portable se coupe.


 

T'es Hors Sujet ici mais je vais te repondre lol. 

Oui c'est beaucoup mais c'est comme ca. Si tu veux garder ta charge c'est mieux. Mais bon c'est une fois par mois donc tu peux t'arranger pour que cette coupure arrive le soir avant d'aller te coucher. Comme ca le lendemain matin les 5h sont respectees et tu le charges ensuite a fond et tu le laisses a en plein charge pendant 2h minumum


----------



## kaos (23 Novembre 2007)

Si tu l'as lu c est que c'est ça ..... normalement pour le calibrage tu vides tout à fond ...
jusqu'a ce que la veilleuse ( celle qui respire a droite s'éteigne )


Moi justement j ai un souci avec la veille ...... lorsque la batterie tombe a zero ....le portable s'éteind mais j ai l impression qu'il ne se met pas en veille il se coup vraiment et si je rebranche l alim je ne peut plus le réactiver avec juste la barre espace par exemple,je suis obligé de rappuyer sur le bouton power ?

est ce un souci technique ? ça peut venir de quoi ?


----------



## lepseudoquetutentapes (24 Novembre 2007)

Salut

En utilisation sédentaire, est ce qu'il faut retirer la batterie quand on est sur secteur ?
Ou on peut la laisser sans que ça ne l'abîme ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## greggorynque (24 Novembre 2007)

lepseudoquetutentapes a dit:


> Salut
> 
> En utilisation sédentaire, est ce qu'il faut retirer la batterie quand on est sur secteur ?
> Ou on peut la laisser sans que ça ne l'abîme ?
> ...



La laisser ne l'abime pas et avec les prises aimantées du macbook tu prend un sacré risque en bossant sans


----------



## Cath83 (24 Novembre 2007)

tonio08 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai lu sur le site d'apple (http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/9036.html) que pour calibrer sa batterie il fallait laisser l'ordinateur en veille après coupure (quand la batterie est vide) pendant au moins 5h. Cela me parait beaucoup. Est ce vraiment nécessaire? Ou peut on rebrancher l'alimentation dès que le portable se coupe.



J'ai essayé de ne pas respecter le délai des 5 heures à sec, pour voir, et j'ai vu :   coconut a confirmé que ça marchait beaucoup moins bien. Pour être plus précise, le gain en autonomie ne s'effectue qu'en respectant la procédure telle qu'elle est recommandée par Apple. De là à penser qu'il y a une bonne raison... 
Moi je le fais aussi le soir, en paramétrant mon économiseur pour qu'il se vide plus vite, et je le laisse sec toute la nuit. Je récupère 2 à 3 % le lendemain...


----------



## thenetweb (24 Novembre 2007)

j'ai une question sur l utilisation de la batterie des macbook ( c'est mon premier portable)

Faut -il laisser la batterie se decharger totalement avant de la recharger ?
ou bien on peu  brancher au secteur même si il ne reste plus que 50% d autonomie.

Laisser le portable branché au secteur  longtemps abime t-il la batterie ?
Moi dés que le voyant est vert j'enlève la prise secteur.

j'ai lu pas mal de chose concernant les cyles mais je suis assez perdu la dessus

quelqu'un peut-il méclairer ?

Merci


----------



## Cath83 (24 Novembre 2007)

thenetweb a dit:


> j'ai une question sur l utilisation de la batterie des macbook ( c'est mon premier portable)
> 
> Faut -il laisser la batterie se decharger totalement avant de la recharger ?
> ou bien on peu  brancher au secteur même si il ne reste plus que 50% d autonomie.
> ...



Questions pertinentes, et j'attends impatiemment les réponses moi aussi. C'est vrai qu'on ne sait jamais quoi faire avec ces fichues batteries. branchées, débranchées ? Moi je sollicite le moins possible la batterie depuis la panne de la précédente (prise en garantie par Apple). et je calibre une fois / mois au moins.
Et je l' éteins et le débranche pour la nuit.


----------



## YULlover (25 Novembre 2007)

Alors moi aussi j'attend avec impassience la réponse d'un pro !!!!


----------



## LE SURFER D'ARGENT (25 Novembre 2007)

Comment voit on le nombre de cycle de nos batteries?:rose:


----------



## marjorie1967 (25 Novembre 2007)

LE SURFER D'ARGENT a dit:


> Comment voit on le nombre de cycle de nos batteries?:rose:



Tu peux télécharger coconut battery ou bien istat ( que je préfère). Ce sont des freewares. 
Istat est un widget super pratique qui indique plein de données dont les cycles de batteries. Tu le trouve sur le site apple, dans téléchargement.

En espérant t'avoir aidé,


----------



## macarel (26 Novembre 2007)

marjorie1967 a dit:


> Tu peux télécharger coconut battery ou bien istat ( que je préfère). Ce sont des freewares.
> Istat est un widget super pratique qui indique plein de données dont les cycles de batteries. Tu le trouve sur le site apple, dans téléchargement.
> 
> En espérant t'avoir aidé,



Bon, je vais ressayer d'amadouer Apple pour un changement de batterie (la dernière fois "on" m'a dit que je n'étais pas "éligible". 
Mais là (voir capture d'écran).


----------



## Cath83 (26 Novembre 2007)

macarel a dit:


> Bon, je vais ressayer d'amadouer Apple pour un changement de batterie (la dernière fois "on" m'a dit que je n'étais pas "éligible".
> Mais là (voir capture d'écran).




Pour comparaison, je te joins la capture écran de mes infos alimentation. Batterie remplacée gracieusement par Apple cet été. Calibrages batteries :  1 à 2 fois par mois, qui me font récupérer de la capacité. Lors du remplacement, mon MB coupait sans même m'avertir, ne tenait plus du tout, et ma garantie était dépassée de 2-3 mois. Après diagnostic avec la hotline, le remplacement a été proposé. 
J'ai édité des posts sur ce fil cet été .
Tu sais tout


----------



## steiner (26 Novembre 2007)

Pareil pour moi


----------



## Cath83 (27 Novembre 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Pareil pour moi



Pareil quoi ?
Pareil t'as des problèmes de batterie
ou pareil tu as les mêmes habitudes avec ton Mac ?


----------



## LE SURFER D'ARGENT (27 Novembre 2007)

Merci marjorie 1967pour ta réponse, istat installé.


----------



## steiner (28 Novembre 2007)

Cath83 a dit:


> Pareil quoi ?
> Pareil t'as des problèmes de batterie
> ou pareil tu as les mêmes habitudes avec ton Mac ?


Pareil j'avais les mêmes problèmes et ma batterie a été remplacée par apple alors que ma garantie était passée depuis 6 mois


----------



## Cath83 (29 Novembre 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Pareil j'avais les mêmes problèmes et ma batterie a été remplacée par apple alors que ma garantie était passée depuis 6 mois



Ok
Et tu fais quoi maintenant ? tu laisses sur secteur, tu sollicites souvent ta batterie, tu calibres tous les combien ?


----------



## steiner (29 Novembre 2007)

Bah avant mon macbook était allumé 24h24 7jours/7 (en veille la nuit évidement et une partie de la journée, mais je l'éteignait jamais). Je le laissais toujours sur secteur chez moi mais il partait avec moi à l'université un jour sur deux si pas tout les jours dans je sollicitais la batterie un peu voir beaucoup tout les jours. Et je calibrais une fois tout les 2 mois +-

Maintenant je ne le laisse plus allumé en permanence (grâce à mon iMac :d) car chez moi je n'en ai vraiment presque plus jamais besoin. Donc chez moi il est éteint, je le recharge puis je retire la fiche une fois qu'il est plein et je le laisse comme ca éteint. Et quand je suis en déplacement avec (3jours par semaine +-) bah je l'utilise sur la batterie et en général l'utilisation dure entre 2h et 4h. Je prends toujours mon alim avec pour remettre un petit peu de jus sur le temps de midi quand j'ai vraiment des longues journées  Et je compte calibrer tout les 2mois.

Alors je dis pas que ma technique est bonne au mauvaise ^^ j'en sais strictement rien je vais expérimenter on verra bien


----------



## Cath83 (30 Novembre 2007)

steiner a dit:


> Bah avant mon macbook était allumé 24h24 7jours/7 (en veille la nuit évidement et une partie de la journée, mais je l'éteignait jamais). Je le laissais toujours sur secteur chez moi mais il partait avec moi à l'université un jour sur deux si pas tout les jours dans je sollicitais la batterie un peu voir beaucoup tout les jours. Et je calibrais une fois tout les 2 mois +-
> 
> Maintenant je ne le laisse plus allumé en permanence (grâce à mon iMac :d) car chez moi je n'en ai vraiment presque plus jamais besoin. Donc chez moi il est éteint, je le recharge puis je retire la fiche une fois qu'il est plein et je le laisse comme ca éteint. Et quand je suis en déplacement avec (3jours par semaine +-) bah je l'utilise sur la batterie et en général l'utilisation dure entre 2h et 4h. Je prends toujours mon alim avec pour remettre un petit peu de jus sur le temps de midi quand j'ai vraiment des longues journées  Et je compte calibrer tout les 2mois.
> 
> Alors je dis pas que ma technique est bonne au mauvaise ^^ j'en sais strictement rien je vais expérimenter on verra bien




Évidemment, un portable c'est fait pour la balade, et donc travailler sans alim. Mais j'ai tendance maintenant à laisser le secteur dès qu'il est possible, les batteries coutent cher, et se fatiguent vite je trouve. Cela dit, l'iBook de ma fille  date de 2003 tourne toujours, elle est étudiante et donc nomade elle aussi. La batterie n'a jamais été remplacée.


----------



## Aski (9 Décembre 2007)

Une question :

J'utilise toujour mon Macbook branché sur le secteur en laissant la batterie.
Je branche le secteur avant d'allumer l'ordi.

Le problème est que à chaque fois que je le démarre le niveau de la batterie perd 1 % et elle ne se recharge pas.

Avant hier c'était 99%, hier 98%, aujourd'hui 97%, ...

Pourquoi ?


----------



## sclicer (11 Décembre 2007)

Petite question.
JE compte m'offrir le macbook, mais l'utiliser qu'en secteur (mais pas allumer 24h/24) ruine-t-il la batterie ?


----------



## David_b (11 Décembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Petite question.
> JE compte m'offrir le macbook, mais l'utiliser qu'en secteur (mais pas allumer 24h/24) ruine-t-il la batterie ?



Oui et des poils vont lui pousser sur le clavier.

Si tu prenais le temps de faire une recherche et de lire les sujets, tu aurais vu que c'est un sujet archi traité


----------



## sclicer (11 Décembre 2007)

C'est ce que j'ai fait... Et les seuls sujets que j'ai trouvé traite d'une utlisation peu intensive sous secteur.
Mais merci quand même du coup de pouce


----------



## kaos (11 Décembre 2007)

pourquoi acheter un portable pour l utiliser uniquement sur secteur ????
ds ce cas cela nécésite un à deux calibrage  par mois


----------



## sclicer (11 Décembre 2007)

Merci de ta réponse, donc un à deux calibrage par mois c'est noté.
Pourquoi l'utilisé sur secteur ?
1/J'ai besoin de la partie nomade que l'année prochaine
2/Imac dépasse mon budget
3/je veux pouvoir l'emmener en voyage,vacances etc...
Fin bref tout ce qui fait choisir un portable, sauf que je dois l'utiliser environ 3h par jours max en secteur et bientôt ajouter 6h sous batterie (avec recharge)


----------



## Aski (14 Décembre 2007)

Aski a dit:


> Une question :
> 
> J'utilise toujour mon Macbook branché sur le secteur en laissant la batterie.
> Je branche le secteur avant d'allumer l'ordi.
> ...



Personne ne m'a répondu.

Personne ne sait ou c'est un sujets trop traité ?


----------



## David_b (14 Décembre 2007)

Aski a dit:


> Personne ne m'a répondu.
> 
> Personne ne sait ou c'est un sujets trop traité ?



tu le "branches sur le secteur avant",ok, mais est-ce que tu l'as éteint avant de le débrancher ou juste mis en veille ?

Si veille --> il est probable que ça en foute un coup à la batterie d'être sollicitée par la veille puis rechargée. Du coup elle pourrait perdre de sa capacité. 

C'est juste une idée... perso je laisse mon MB branché en permanence, sauf quand je dois me déplacer et sa batterie est à 100% depuis 10 mois. Parfois 99%.


----------



## Axsis (14 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Et encore merci pour tous ces détails qui m'ont bien aidés.
Cependant, il y a une chose qui n'a eu aucune réponse !!

Je vais recevoir une nouvelle batterie, car la mienne avait le problème de la diminution à petit feu suite à l'installation de Léopard.
La mise à jour de ma batterie était la 1.3, en sachant que j'ai un Macbook 13'.

Une fois que j'aurai la nouvelle batterie, que dois-je faire ?
L'installer tout simplement dans son logement, et l'utiliser (après recharge complète bien sur)?
Ou réinstaller le système en entier, puis mettre la nouvelle batterie ?

J'espère qu'une simple installation/utilisation est possible, comme me disent Apple. Car je ne me vois pas tout réinstaller sans utiliser Time Machine.

Merci de vos réponses 

Guillaume


----------



## Aski (14 Décembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> tu le "branches sur le secteur avant",ok, mais est-ce que tu l'as éteint avant de le débrancher ou juste mis en veille ?



Je l'éteint et une fois qu'il a fini je débranche le secteur.




David_b a dit:


> C'est juste une idée... perso je laisse mon MB branché en permanence.



Si je comprend bien tu l'éteint mais tu ne babranche pas secteur. Je n'ai pas osé faire sa de peur que sa abime le batterie.


----------



## kaos (14 Décembre 2007)

Axsis

tu n'as pas besoin de réinstaller ton systeme .... par contre à la réception tu vides complètement la batterie et tu la recharge à fond .... tu fais un calibrage en fait // et ça c est extrêmement   important .


----------



## Axsis (14 Décembre 2007)

kaos a dit:


> Axsis
> 
> tu n'as pas besoin de réinstaller ton systeme .... par contre à la réception tu vides complètement la batterie et tu la recharge à fond .... tu fais un calibrage en fait // et ça c est extrêmement   important .



Merci 
Apple m'a juste dit de remplir à fond la batterie avant utilisation. Et de faire à partir de ce moment la calibration.

En fait, j'imagine qu'à réception, la batterie n'est pas rempli à 100%.

Donc, que faire ?

La remplir dès réception, puis faire une calibration ?
Ou vider la batterie à fond, et la remplir ensuite ?

Merci à tous 

Guillaume


----------



## David_b (14 Décembre 2007)

Aski a dit:


> Si je comprend bien tu l'éteint mais tu ne babranche pas secteur



non je le laisse en veille tout le temps. Il ne reboote que si OS X me le demande ou quand il devient un peu mou 

Je ne sais pas si c'est mauvais (ou bon) pour la batterie de ne pas l'éteindre. Je ne me suis pas posé la question, c'est juste plus pratique au jour le jour 
Quoiqu'il en soit la batterie est en très bon état.


----------



## NeoDym.art (15 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayé de trouver des posts avec le même problème que moi, mais il me semble que c'est rare. D'ailleurs je suis dans une classe où l'on est 20 à avoir un macbook pro, et je suis le seul à avoir ce problème.

J'ai une batterie qui marche très bien, en temps normal. ça fait 4 mois que j'ai mon macbook pro, et que je l'utilise tout les jours, toute la journée. Généralement je tiens toute la matinée avec une batterie chargée, puis ensuite je dois mettre la prise secteur le reste de l'après-midi. Mais dernièrement mon macbook pro c'est mis à faire des choses bizarres. De temps en temps, lorsque je le débranche de la prise secteur il s'éteint. Parfois même quand je le sors de veille, il s'éteint. Ce matin, je débranche mon macbook pro de la prise secteur (je l'ai branché pour qu'il se charge la nuit), et impossible de l'alumer. Je remet la prise secteur, il s'allume; mais dès que je l'enlève il s'éteint.

J'ai essayer de reinstaller le gestionnaire de la batterie. ça ne change rien. Donc j'essaye d'appeler Apple; assistance technique? mais je suis pas dans les 90 rpemiers jours, donc, grosse facture. Bon, alors je me dis que je pourrais faire jouer ma garantie. Le problème c'est que lundi matin j'en ai besoin, aisni que chaque jours de la semiane, à l'école. Donc s'il doit partir au SAV, je suis dans la m****... 

Je sais pas trop quoi faire et c'est fort désagréable de ne pas pouvoir débrancher son portable  sans perdre toutes ses sauvegardes ou en devant le redémarrer. Dans ces cas-là, devrais-je changer la batterie?

Bonne soirée
Yannik


----------



## Cath83 (16 Décembre 2007)

NeoDym.art a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai essayé de trouver des posts avec le même problème que moi, mais il me semble que c'est rare. D'ailleurs je suis dans une classe où l'on est 20 à avoir un macbook pro, et je suis le seul à avoir ce problème.
> 
> ...



Bonjour !

Mon fils a eu un problème inverse mais finalement similaire sur son iBook, l'écran devenait noir lorsqu'il le branchait sur secteur, il était donc obligé de ne travailler que sur batterie, et l'éteignant pour la recharge. Premier retour au centre agrée, problème persistant, deuxième retour pour cette fois un changement de batterie (aimablement offerte par Apple car encore en garantie) et problème résolu...ça tourne toujours très bien depuis 3-4 ans


----------



## Moustic71 (17 Décembre 2007)

bonjour, je possède un macbook santa rosa depuis mi novembre.

mon interrogation se porte bien évidemment sur ma batterie. Bien qu'en charge, la batterie bloque souvent à 98 ou 99% du chargement.

Cependant la LED du chargeur est bien verte.... je ne sais pas si je dois m'inquiéter.

Merci,


----------



## macarel (18 Décembre 2007)

Moustic71 a dit:


> bonjour, je possède un macbook santa rosa depuis mi novembre.
> 
> mon interrogation se porte bien évidemment sur ma batterie. Bien qu'en charge, la batterie bloque souvent à 98 ou 99% du chargement.
> 
> ...


Une petite recherche sur les forums peut-être?:mouais:


----------



## neomac27 (18 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Ce sujet traitant des batteries je me permets de laisser mon expérience récente.

Possédant un MB premiere génération depuis maintenant 15mois ma batterie me lache samedi dernier (symptome : batterie rechargée selon le finder, adaptateur au vert et quand je le retire le MB tient une seconde et s'eteint completement, impossible de le rallumer sans remettre la batterie).

Petit coup de fil au support Apple (sachant que pas d'AppleCAre  ) une heure au tel. avec eux dont une bonne partie sur la musique d'attente, mais attente récompensée puisque finalement l'interlocuteur me dit qu'il me renvoit une batterie neuve sans frais.

Je viens de recevoir la batterie, tout refonctionne correctement.

D'un naturel méfiant j'attend un peu avant de me réjouir puisqu'Apple prend qu'en même soin de prendre vos cordonnées de CB pour le cas ou vous ne renvoyiez pas l'ancienne batterie, alors même si le mail précise bien facturation client 0euros je vais checker mon compte dans les jours à venir 

Voila en tout si ca ce confirme c'est quand même du SAV tout bon, je ne le crie pas trop fort pour tout ceux dont j'ai vu les messages moins droles s'agissant de problèmes de matériel.

Bonne journée, Ciao


----------



## neomac27 (18 Décembre 2007)

Heu quand je dis "sans remettre la batterie" dans mon post precedent cela veut en fait dire "sans remettre l'adaptateur secteur"


----------



## silverbud (21 Décembre 2007)

bonjour a tous, 
je ne sais pas si cette question a deja été posé , en tout cas dans ce que j'ai lu non , je  vais avoir un macbook pour noël , et je voulai savoir si quand je vais le recevoir , je doit le brancher direct sur le secteur ou vider la baterie "usine " ??
merci​


----------



## Raphael.M (25 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai reçu un MacBook 2ème génération et je voulais savoir pourquoi certaines fois mon oridnateur ne m'affiche pas le message qui me demande de connecter l'ordinateur sur le secteur.

Sinon, est ce que c'est bien si à chaque fois je charge à fond ma batterie puis que je la décharge etc ... ?

Merci!


----------



## margotte (27 Décembre 2007)

Bon ben voilà, après 9 moins d'utilisation de mon MacBook blanc, je me suis décidée à lire le long fil sur les batteries. Et depuis, je ne sais plus quoi faire? J'ai téléchargé Coconutbattery qui m'annonce 184 cycles et une capacité de 99 %, alors que j'étais en train de me dire que mon utilisation était erronée. En effet, j'ai pris bien soin ;-) de décharger et recharger ma batterie à fond (cycles entiers). Alors qu'il serait plutôt recommandé de faire des charges courtes. J'essaie de penser assez régulièrement (tous les 2 mois, ce qui semblait aussi très espacé) à recalibrer la batterie.
Sachant que je n'ai pas un usage "nomade" de mon portable et qu'il m'arrive de le laisser branché assez longtemps sur le secteur. Je croyais avoir tout faux, Coconut semble dire le contraire. Qu'en pensez-vous? Est-ce que je continue comme ça ou je passe à des charges courtes?
Merci de me répondre... puis que cela n'a pas l'air d'aller si mal que ça!


----------



## kaos (28 Décembre 2007)

Lorsqu'un portable reste branché sur secteur et que la batterie est chargée il y a une commutation automatique qui est faite .... ça n'abime pas la batterie de laisser son portable sur secteur ... par contre les calbrages sont a faire comme indiqué ds la doc apple.


effectivement comme tu le dis , tout les deux mois c est un peu long ... une fois par mois c est bien .... ensuite en utilisation nommade inutile de vider tout le temps ta batterie ...


----------



## Cath83 (29 Décembre 2007)

Hello !

Depuis le temps que je lis les posts sur les batteries je n'ai pas encore vu s'il était possible de choisir le taux du pourcentage de mise en sécurité du Mac avant de recharger. Or, mes fils, sur PC,  me disent qu'il vaut mieux paramétrer à 5 voire 8% avant la coupure.  Moi je n'ai rien vu de tel sur mon MB. Et vous ?


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2007)

c'est automatique, tu n'a rien a réglé


----------



## Roms2110 (29 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

Comme bon nombre d'entre vous, petit problème de batterie : it's dead. Un icone, une croix, un message "aucune batterie reconnue". 
Seul pb Je ne suis plus sous garantie depuis 1 an & demi. De ma lecture des messages précédents, l'échange a été gratuit pour tout ceux qui était sous garantie. Vais je devoir payer ?
Le sav est fermé à cette heure là, et j'ai besoin de mon mac dès mercredi. Donc au mieux si je commande une nouvelle batterie maintenant (140 ceci dit..) je peux l'avoir à temps. Mais bon si je pouvais éviter de payer... :'(
Merci et bonnes fêtes à tous


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2007)

tu a quoi déjà comme machine ?


----------



## Cath83 (30 Décembre 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est automatique, tu n'a rien a réglé




Ah, Ok... et c'est peut-être dommage: que la batterie se vide totalement n'est peut-être pas la meilleure chose... 
A tous et toutes, je vous souhaite UNE EXCELLENTE ANNEE 2008, des macs plus véloces que jamais, et que le terme SAV ne représente plus qu'un très très lointain souvenir !!!!

Et vive Mac ... Génération... bien sûr !


----------



## Cath83 (30 Décembre 2007)

Roms2110 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Comme bon nombre d'entre vous, petit problème de batterie : it's dead. Un icone, une croix, un message "aucune batterie reconnue".
> Seul pb Je ne suis plus sous garantie depuis 1 an & demi. De ma lecture des messages précédents, l'échange a été gratuit pour tout ceux qui était sous garantie. Vais je devoir payer ?
> ...



Tu n'as pas vu mon post : garantie dépassée depuis 2-3 mois, mais problème reconnu par Apple, donc, pris en charge aimablement et gratuitement. Livrée ultra rapidement par UPS mais, pour mercredi... c'est short


----------



## buzibuzi (30 Décembre 2007)

J'ai un macbook pro 15.4 pouces. Quand il est entèrement chargé, au démrrage, il m'indique un peu plus que 4h. Mais cela déscend très vite . Je suis sur MAC OS X Léopard.
J'utilise éulièrement firefox, mercury messenger et Microsoft Entourage. Je me connecte via AirPort, et je désactive Bluetouth quand je ne l'utilise pas.


----------



## sclicer (30 Décembre 2007)

le wifi est un facteur qui fait qu'une batterie se décharge plus vite.
Les durée optimumales sont obtenus avec dashboard désactivé,luminosité juste ce qu'il faut et un traitement de texte ouvert.Utiliser internet avec le reste d'ouvert, c'est sûr que la batterie ne tiendra pas 4h (sur mbp)
Ca n'engage que moi


----------



## kaos (31 Décembre 2007)

Le bluetooth aussi consomme pas mal ....


Pour ceux qui préfèrent durée de batterie plutôt que gros processeur ..... COOLBOOK

a force .... on va m'accuser de flood 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=163293&highlight=economie+energie


----------



## Soso2409 (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Vraiment désolée si je me répète et je si repose une question moulte fois posée ^^, j'ai lu le sposts jusqu'à la page 5 après j'ai abandonné ! 
Voilà j'ai mon macbook depuis maintenant 1 an et demi, jusque ici aucun souci de batteries... je n'ai jamais pensé à faire de calibrage ou quoi que ce soit, et en ce moment quand jebranche le secteur pour ma batterie, la batterie ne se charge pas, l'ordinateur detecte le secteur le logo s'affiche mais le batterie ne charge pas, le petit voyant reste vert sur le bout de mon secteur...

que dois-je faire ? changer la batterie, calibrer ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## kaos (6 Janvier 2008)

Ben tu joue avec le feu parcequ'il y a forcement un probleme là .... tu débranche la prise 220v  et tu laisses l alim branchée sur le mac ??? et ça reste vert ???

c est plus simple de debrancher le truc aimanté sur le mac non ???? regarde si quand tu debranche l'alim qui est connecté sur le mac ça reste vert et si ton mac detecte quelque chose // ta batterie se decharge forcement //


Fait un calibrage tout de suite et fait un chekup avec "coconut batterie"

Tente d'installer la MAJ intel pour les batteries (ça peut etre ça ) fait une recherche sur le forum
tu la trouvera sans probleme peut etre meme sur ce fil.

Si ça persiste va voir un apple center car avec le temps un probleme ne s'arrange pas au contraire.


----------



## Soso2409 (6 Janvier 2008)

Que je débranche de la prise murale ou de l'ordinateur c'est pareil, le voyant de la batterie reste verte, le logo s'affiche mais ça ne charge pas, et ça ne se décharge pas non plus... ça a commencé ya une semaine, c'est arrivé une fois et après ça a refonctionné normalement mais la depuis hier impossible, je dois garder mon ordinateur branché en permanence, j'ai installé coconut battery je vais voir et je vais tenter le calibrage je tient au courant !

pour le calibrage il faut charger à fond... ce que je ne peux pa faire, quand a coconut où faut il aller pour le check up c'est tout en anglais... il me dit effectivement : 

le chargeur est connecté : oui
la betterie charge : non

bizarre...


----------



## Cath83 (7 Janvier 2008)

Soso2409 a dit:


> Que je débranche de la prise murale ou de l'ordinateur c'est pareil, le voyant de la batterie reste verte, le logo s'affiche mais ça ne charge pas, et ça ne se décharge pas non plus... ça a commencé ya une semaine, c'est arrivé une fois et après ça a refonctionné normalement mais la depuis hier impossible, je dois garder mon ordinateur branché en permanence, j'ai installé coconut battery je vais voir et je vais tenter le calibrage je tient au courant !
> 
> pour le calibrage il faut charger à fond... ce que je ne peux pa faire, quand a coconut où faut il aller pour le check up c'est tout en anglais... il me dit effectivement :
> 
> ...



Comment peux tu calbrer si tu ne peux ni charger ni décharger ta batterie ? Sur le site d'Apple je te conseille : 
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=305364-fr 

Quant au check up de coconut... tu n'as aucun outil, juste lire les infos. Un check up ce n'est pas une intervention, c'est un "état des lieux "


----------



## lixablue (9 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Ma batterie d'origine (Apple) me convient parfaitement, au bout de 6 mois d'utilisation quotidienne (charge et décharge complète à chaque cycle), elle tient encore facilement 5 heures  en utilisation bureautique 

Toutefois, pour gagner en autonomie j'ai décider d'acquérir une batterie supplémentaire (macbook 13" 1,83Gz) et j'aimerais votre avis. 
-L'Apple-store propose des batteries capacité 55Wh, modèle A1185 (139 euros) (127 avec réduction étudiant)
-Macway : des batteries Truepower, capacité 57,75Wh, modèle APP-6281 (119 euros)

De plus j'ai trouvé sur e-bay des offres de batteries : 62Wh, modèle A1185 (neuve) (61,99 euros) fabriqué par constructeurs chinois (à ce prix çà vaut peut-être le coup ?) 

A votre avis quel est le meilleur choix ? 
Est-ce que vous pensez que la batterie du constructeur Truepower sera aussi performante que celle de mac ?

Merci pour vos conseils ils me seront très utiles


----------



## kaos (9 Janvier 2008)

Visiblement FASTMAC ( va sur le site ) fabrique de pure batterie a prix imbattable et testé par des user de ce fil ( voir en amont ) .... Macgénération a fait un article dessus et elle ont l air tres bien .... je crois qu'elles sont à 80 dollars ... à toi de jouer avec les Moteurs de recherches //
moi j en ahete une ds peu de temps ... fastmac annonce plus de 20% de durée en plus


----------



## lixablue (9 Janvier 2008)

Oui finalement, j'ai vu qu'il y avait des infos plus haut, en effet je viens de me renseigner elle sont à 99 $ soit 67,77 euros (les miracles des taux de change )
Je suis en train de la commander !


----------



## lixablue (9 Janvier 2008)

Pour ceux que çà intéresse : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=4535888


----------



## lixablue (9 Janvier 2008)

Je suis désolée, je débute sur les forums et j'ai collé le mauvais lien. 

rectification: http://fastmac.com/laptop.php


----------



## greggorynque (9 Janvier 2008)

En fait un utilisateur nous a dit qu'elle avais 6000 mAh (contre 5200 en normal) donc oui le gain devrais être d'a peu près 20% et en plus affiché par l'ordinateur (il calcule la durée restante en fonction du courant)

Moi avec 164 cycles en 10 mois, ma batterie est en pleine forme, elle m'a fai peur en descandant a 91% et depuis la dernière calibration elle est remontée à 97%


----------



## lodie (9 Janvier 2008)

Je viens d'avoir un MacBook Pro pour le boulot, quand je bosse je suis tout le temps branchée sur secteur, dans ce cas, qu'est ce qui est le mieux : laisser la batterie sur l'ordnateur ou l'enlever ?
*EDIT: Je pense avoir trouver la réponse, apparemment il faut la laisser et l'étalonner régulièrement. Désolée pour le dérangement*.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Janvier 2008)

Pas de soucis, c'est tellement plaisant de voir qqun qui sait lire 

et sache que c'est surtout très dangereux pour tes données de brancher un mac sans batterie car le macsafe, ca saute très vite


----------



## kaos (12 Janvier 2008)

Je suis surpris du nombre de gens qui ne lisent pas la doc qu'ils reçoivent avec leur mac ...

Un ami pensait qu'il ne fallait pas laisser son mac brancher sur secteur .... il remplissait la batterie et la vidait ensuite ..... et ça depuis 6 mois ..... resultat .... batterie dejà bien flingée 
et constat allarmant avec cocotbatt



*LISEZ LES DOC'S *de vos appareils quand même


----------



## greggorynque (12 Janvier 2008)

*ET LISEZ LES POSTS* des gens qui ont eu les mêmes pb que vous...

Remarque ca je vais le mettedans le topic Ram pour macintel je crois...


----------



## lulu59 (12 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un Macbook blanc 2,16GHZ 1GO de Ram 120GO de DD superdrive acheté en juillet 2007 et voilà mon souci.

Après 6 mois d'utilisation quotidienne mais pas trop intensive, ma batterie ne m'indique plus  (logiciel COCONUTBATTERY) que 89% de charge totale alors que je n'ai fait que 52 cycles.

J'aimerais connaître l'avis d'autres utilisateurs car cela me semble déjà beaucoup d'usure ???

Dois-je contacter le sav d'Apple pour obtenir un échange standard et une nouvelle batterie ???

Je vous remercie à l'avance pour vos réponses et je vous souhaite un excellent weekend.

Merci beaucoup,

Luc


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2008)

lulu59 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un Macbook blanc 2,16GHZ 1GO de Ram 120GO de DD superdrive acheté en juillet 2007 et voilà mon souci.
> 
> ...



11 % d'usure pour 52 cycles de charge en 6 mois ça me semble plus que correct ... dis toi bien que ta batterie est un consommable et que passer 2 a 3 ans tu devra la changer


----------



## greggorynque (12 Janvier 2008)

Alors moi je n'ai que moins de 5% d'usure, pour plus de 100 cycles en 11 mois.....

La seule solution pour que ca remonte (j'étais descendu a 91%) c'est de faire comme tout le monde dit... Utilise normalment l'ordinateur mais le plus souvent possible tente de pousser la decharge jusqu'a son terme avant de recharger et tu verra ca remontera...


----------



## hugo2303 (12 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un Macbook depuis 1an déjà, et la batterie marchait très bien...
Mais après une semaine d'abscence, en voulant allumer mon ordi, je le branche via la prise secteur, mais le petit voyant vert sur la prise, reste allumée, et la batterie ne charge pas.
L'alimentation de l'ordi se fait directement via le secteur, et il ne reconnait plus de batterie.
Je l'ai envevée, puis remise : rien à faire, aucuns changements.
Dès que je débranche la prise, il s'eteint !

Que faire ? La garantie marche encore ?

Merci 
Hugo


----------



## surfbmx (17 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> *ET LISEZ LES POSTS* des gens qui ont eu les mêmes pb que vous...



ben moi je l'ai fait(c'est assez long hein, parce qu'en plus on est à chaque fois renvoyé à des topics plus anciens!!)
mais par rapport à mon pc portable, rien à voir(sauf le calibrage)

pour résumer(tout n'est pas dans le post-it verouillé, (utile pour les newbie comme moi)), il faut laisser la batterie dans le mac, car une fois celle-ci chargée, l'alim secteur ne fait que fonctionner l'ordi. il faut par contre calibrer la batterie une fois par mois(décharge+charge complète), 2 ce serait mieux.
il n'est pas nécessaire de retirer le chargeur et de le mettre une fois la batterie vide, puis le retirer une fois pleine, etc...

voilà ce que la LONGUE lecture m'a permis de savoir(dites mois si je me trompe hein)

Ps: j'ai pas encore mon MB, mais je me documente un max!!


----------



## nicolargo (17 Janvier 2008)

Je suis l'heureux processeur d'un MacBook Pro 15 pouce depuis maintenant plus d'un an. Il ya quelques temps, j'ai remarqué une baisse de l'autonomie de ce dernier quand il fonctionne sur batterie. 

Au niveau de iStatPro j'ai les informations suivantes:

Health: 47%
Cycles: 100
Charge: 100%
Charged

L'autonomie est passé de plus de 3h à environ 1h50.

Cette dégradation est elle normale ? y a t-il quelque chose à faire avant de demander le remplacement de cette batterie?


----------



## greggorynque (17 Janvier 2008)

nicolargo a dit:


> Je suis l'heureux processeur d'un MacBook Pro 15 pouce depuis maintenant plus d'un an. Il ya quelques temps, j'ai remarqué une baisse de l'autonomie de ce dernier quand il fonctionne sur batterie.
> 
> Au niveau de iStatPro j'ai les informations suivantes:
> Health: 47%
> ...



Vu l'état non elle est a moins de 50% de son autonomie normale tu devrais donc pouvoir legitimement demander un remplacement...


----------



## ymathias (19 Janvier 2008)

Je me permets de vous faire ce petit message car je lis régulièrement des posts avec 'ma batterie ne tient plus que 10 minutes, ma batterie est morte...etc.'
Personnellement je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec mes batteries (ma batterie d'ibook g4  dure le même temps que celle achetée dernièrement - 2  batteries pour mes longs voyages) et celle de mon macbook pro (2 ans) n'a jamais faibli...
Je vous donne donc mon astuce (absoluement pas scientifique) :
Je vide la batterie jusqu'à l'alerte, puis je recharge et ainsi de suite....bref rien de bien compliqué...
Si ça peut servir..


----------



## DragonRouge (19 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Alors moi je n'ai que moins de 5% d'usure, pour plus de 100 cycles en 11 mois.....
> 
> La seule solution pour que ca remonte (j'étais descendu a 91%) c'est de faire comme tout le monde dit... Utilise normalment l'ordinateur mais le plus souvent possible tente de pousser la decharge jusqu'a son terme avant de recharger et tu verra ca remontera...



Pour ma part, j'ai mon mac depuis 3 semaines, et coconut affiche 93%, 4857 mAh, 7 cyles, âge théorique 7 semaines... Un peu inquiétant non? Dois-je penser au SAV?

C'est assez curieux car ça varie beaucoup: hier j'étais encore à 4950 mAh et il y a 5 jours à 5130...

J'aimerais savoir ce que tu entends "le plus souvent possible" pour décharger complètement la batterie, parce qu'on lit un peu tout et son contraire. J'utilise souvent (au moins 2x/jour) le mon MacBook sur sa batterie pour faire des utilisations de courte durée (genre le temps de mater une émission en mangeant). Est-ce que je devrais recharger la batterie complètement à chaque fois (ce que je ne fais pas tout le temps)? Est-ce des cycles entiers très fréquent "fatigeut" la batterie, ou au contraire l'entrainent.

J'ai toujours entendu dire effectivement que les batteries, de telephone portable notamment doivent être déchargées aussi souvent que possible, mais le manuel du MacBook online dit ça:



> *Maintenance standard*
> 
> Pour une conservation optimale d'une batterie lithium-ion, il est important de ne pas laisser les électrons qu'elle contient trop longtemps inactifs. Apple déconseille de laisser un ordinateur portable branché en permanence. Un exemple d'utilisation idéale serait celui d'un banlieusard qui utilise son MacBook Pro dans le train et le branche pour le recharger une fois arrivé au bureau. Par contre, si vous vous servez d'un ordinateur de bureau au travail et que vous n'utilisez votre portable qu'occasionnellement, Apple recommande de charger et décharger sa batterie au moins une fois par mois.


http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/notebooks.html

Donc j'avoue être un peu perdu, que faire pour bien l'entretenir?


----------



## greggorynque (19 Janvier 2008)

Non non ne t'inquiette pas, il est normal ue la batterie fluctue un petit peu au debut....

Charge et decharge bien et ca remontera, en 7 semains il est tres peu probable que ta batterie ait un probleme


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2008)

Pour tous ceux qui préconisent la décharge complète de la batterie le plus souvent possible (et même en référence aux téléphones portables), rappelez-vous que quatre technologies ont ponctué nos habitude.

Nickel-Cadmium = le titanic de l'effet mémoire. Y avait-il un moyen de pérenniser la batterie ?

Nickel-Metal Hybrid = Progrès net quant à l'effet mémoire, encore utilisé dans les batterie des modèles télécommandés. Toutefois, perte d'autonomie assez importante au bout de un à deux ans.

Lithium-ion = la génération d'avant les MB. Très résistant, effet mémoire peu important. Presque la panacée. Une machine de trois ans en usage fréquent pouvant espérer conserver 80% de la capacité de sa batterie.

Lithium-ion polymer = celle de nos MB. Après une période calamiteuse au niveau de la fiabilité (Souvenez-vous les batteries pop-corn), cette dernière technologie permet de s'affranchir de tous les soucis que vous décrivez. Il faut simplement penser à l'utiliser un peu (il m'arrive de débrancher du secteur pour manger 10-15 % de la batterie) et à procéder à la calibration une fois par mois. Dans le cas de cette technologie, la batterie ne compte que le nombre de cycles effectifs. Si vous ne l'utilisez qu'à moitié avant de la mettre sur secteur, le décompte du cycle ne se fera que lors de la deuxième décharge à 50%. Donc, il n'est pas nécessaire de faire des cycles complets.

A quoi bon se compliquer la vie ?


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2008)

euh Apple est repasser sur les MacBook et les MacBook Pro au Lithium Ion, celle le nouveau MacBook Air sort avec du Lithium Ion Polymer


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> euh Apple est repasser sur les MacBook et les MacBook Pro au Lithium Ion, celle le nouveau MacBook Air sort avec du Lithium Ion Polymer


 Alors pourquoi Apple dit le contraire ? Ici aussi.

MB = Batterie lithium polymère 55 watts/heure

MB Pro 15" = Batterie lithium polymère de 60 watts/heure

MB Pro 17" = Batterie lithium polymère de 68 watts/heure

MB Air = Batterie lithium polymère intégrée de 37 watts/heure


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Alors pourquoi Apple dit le contraire ?



ça dépend de leurs fournisseurs, de plus certaine batterie sont marqué Lithium Polymer alors que c'est du lithium ion dedans (pour ça il faut l'ouvrir  ) voir même rien de marquer, ce qui est le cas de la batterie actuellement dans mon MacBook   ce n'est pas spécialement clair, tant que l'on a pas vérifier physiquement les modules dans la batterie, on ne peu pas être vraiment sur


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ça dépend de leurs fournisseurs, de plus certaine batterie sont marqué Lithium Polymer alors que c'est du lithium ion dedans (pour ça il faut l'ouvrir  ) voir même rien de marquer, ce qui est le cas de la batterie actuellement dans mon MacBook   ce n'est pas spécialement clair, tant que l'on a pas vérifier physiquement les modules dans la batterie, on ne peu pas être vraiment sur


 Clairement, la batterie de mon MB révision C fonctionne de manière différente que tous les appareil lithium-ion que j'ai eus.

Pour le reste, si ce que tu avances est vrai, alors il y a une bonne raison à ce que les utilisateurs de ce sujet ne constatent pas les mêmes réactions dans la gestion d'énergie de leur machine. Certains voient leur batterie se stabiliser au-delà des spécifications durant 200 cycles. D'autres, au contraire, ont une baisse légère, puis stabilisation autour des 90% (ce qui pour moi correspond à ce que j'ai connu sur deux batteries iBook).

Plus grave, il y aurait clairement tromperie sur les spécifications. Bien qu'un constructeur puisse les changer à tous moments, c'est gênant dès lors qu'il s'agit d'une des qualités importantes d'une machine portable.


----------



## hydogard (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour.
J'ai un MacBook depuis plus d'un, je n'est jamais le moindre problème avec.
Et depuis hier soir la batterie ne charge plus lorsque l'ordi est allumer,si j'allume l'ordi sur la batterie il se coupe dans les secondes qui suivent et si je l'allume sur le secteur et que je coupe l'alimentation externe il se coupe au bout de quelques secondes. Sachant que sur le secteur l'ordi fonctionne nikel. La batterie n'a jamais montrée aucun signe de faiblesse sauf que ses derniers jour il m'indiquer environ 10h d'autonomie pendant une durée d'environ 1h.

Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce genre de problème. Est ce que sa vient de la batterie (qui serait HS) ou bien de la carte mère ou autres ...

J'attend vos réponses.Merci


----------



## stephane.meril (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Petit message pour faire suite aux problèmes d'extinction dont il était question dans ce fil: une mise a jour de batteryupdate s'installait dans l'électronique de gestion de la batterie (dans la batterie) et aurait été surement la cause de soucis de coupure brutale de certains mbp (dont le mien!). Apple remédie bien au problème en proposant le remplacement de la batterie.
Une autre cause connue provenait des cartes mères et radiateurs, mais là n'est pas mon propos.
Savez vous s'il est possible, des lors qu'une batterie a "absorbé" la mise a jour 1.2 ou 1.3 (je ne sais plus laquelle posait soucis) de resetter son hard, par exemple flasher une sorte de firmware interne à cette batterie, afin de revenir à des durée d'utilisation normales?
D'avance, merci à tous les forumeurs pour les réponses futures...et celles deja présentes sur ce site indispensable.
Stéphane


----------



## urd.bodmod (20 Janvier 2008)

Lors d'un voyage au Japon en Aout dernier (aout 2007), un ami m'as convaincu de passer sur MAC...

J'ai suivi son conseil et ai donc acheter un MacBookpro 15", mais quel ne fut pas ma surprise depuis quelque temp de voir la capacite en charge de ma batterie diminuer rapidement....
Je laisse souvent la batterie aller jusque la mise en veille due au manque de charge, et recharge a 100% a chaque charge que j'effectue...

Souvent l'ordi reste 3 ou 4 heures branche quand je  bosse dessus, et j'avoue ne pas enlever la batterie a chaque fois, je dirai que ca arrive 2 fois par semaine depuis que je l'ai. Je n'ai pas tendance a l'eteindre mais a le laisse en veille, et je ne sais pas si ca l'arrange (meme si je suis intimement persuade que ca ne change rien...)

Je suis a un temp d'utilisation de mon MBP d'un peu moins d'1h20 en se moment... et comme je l'ai lu sur le forum, je ne sait pas si le passage a Leopard arrange mon affaire.

J'ai aussi fait une connerie plus grosse que moi la semaine derniere (et je croit que mon probleme s'est agraver avec ca), j'ai laisser environ 30 minutes le MBP ferme en le laissant tourne (en forcant la non mise en veille a la fermeture de l'ecran sur le clavier) car il etait sur un calcul que je ne pouvais pas arreter, et je devais partir de l'endroit dans lequel je me trouvais. Il a donc chauffer (surchauffe ?) plus que de raison...

Est ce donc moi qui ai fait une betise qui a flambe ma batterie, ou est ce que j'ai un probleme ?
Ma seconde question est que je n'ai pas pris l'apple care, et l'ayant acheter au Japon est ce que apple france me fera un echange de batterie si j'ai un probleme ? ou dois je attendre de repasser au Japon ?

Merci de vos reponses, de vos conseils... 

ps : si je doit telecharger un logicielle pour vous donnez des stats je ne sait pas comment faire un screen...oops...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2008)

La batterie de mon mac book pro se prend pour un pop corn 
Est ce déja arrivé à quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## Cath83 (22 Janvier 2008)

hydogard a dit:


> Bonjour.
> J'ai un MacBook depuis plus d'un, je n'est jamais le moindre problème avec.
> Et depuis hier soir la batterie ne charge plus lorsque l'ordi est allumer,si j'allume l'ordi sur la batterie il se coupe dans les secondes qui suivent et si je l'allume sur le secteur et que je coupe l'alimentation externe il se coupe au bout de quelques secondes. Sachant que sur le secteur l'ordi fonctionne nikel. La batterie n'a jamais montrée aucun signe de faiblesse sauf que ses derniers jour il m'indiquer environ 10h d'autonomie pendant une durée d'environ 1h.
> 
> ...



Tente les procédures d'usage décrites dans l'historique de ce fil, calibrage, réinitialisation des bidules electriques, tout est indiqué également dans ton bouquin livré avec le mac et sur le site Apple. Mais je crains que ... ta batterie soit out. Si c'est encore sous garantie c'est bon, la mienne a lâché quelques semaines après la fin de garantie, mais rentrant dans le programme d'échange, la hotline a procédé à l'envoi d'une nouvelle contre l'ancienne.
Voili


----------



## greggorynque (22 Janvier 2008)

LAURENSE a dit:


> La batterie de mon mac book pro se prend pour un pop corn
> Est ce déja arrivé à quelqu'un d'autre



Wouahouu pas a moitié toi....
Soit content cela aurai pu cramer 

Ce problème etais assez récurrentil y a quelques mois, et en fait ta batterie faisais partie d'un programme d'échange spcéciique (toutes les batteries, avec un certain numero de serie sont soumises a ce problème...)


----------



## David_b (22 Janvier 2008)

LAURENSE a dit:


> La batterie de mon mac book pro se prend pour un pop corn
> Est ce déja arrivé à quelqu'un d'autre



Là, c'est sur...  
... vu comme ça, le MBP est _vraiment_ beaucoup plus gros que le MB Air.... Tiens et si le MBA a le même problème ? c'est l'ordi qui explose en mille morceaux ? :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (22 Janvier 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Là, c'est sur...
> ... vu comme ça, le MBP est _vraiment_ beaucoup plus gros que le MB Air.... Tiens et si le MBA a le même problème ? c'est l'ordi qui explose en mille morceaux ? :rateau:



tu te fais couper la gorge par l'écran rasoirqui se fait ejecter sous la pression


----------



## SOaD! (22 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un MacBook Pro (mon premier Mac OS).

Etant allumé quasiment toute la journée, il est également branché au secteur durant toute son utilisation.
Je me demandais si il valait mieux, quand je l'utilise toute une journée sur secteur, que j'enlève ou la batterie ou cela est-il devenu obslète ?


----------



## surfbmx (22 Janvier 2008)

salut.
après m'être posé la même question que toi et après avoir lu pas mal sur le forum,(notamment dans le topic spécial), le résultat est il qu'il faut laisser le chargeur secteur(il ne charge plus une fois la batterie pleine sur mac), mais qu'il faut aussi calibrer 2 fois par mois ta batterie(vider complètement puis charger).

je pense me faire corriger si je me trompe.

edit: ben voilà, on vient d'être déplacés au bon endroit!!


----------



## David_b (22 Janvier 2008)

surfbmx a dit:


> je pense *me faire corriger* si je me trompe.


La fessée ! la fessée ! la fes... ha, ben non : t'as tout bon 

Laisser la batterie ne pose pas de problème et c'est en plus une précaution... indispensable ! 
Sans batterie :
1/ si le magsafe se déconnecte le Mac s'éteind d'un coup, ce qui est_ mal_.
2/ Idem en cas panne de courant ou de variation de tension. 
La batterie est un mini-onduleur. Et il vaut mieux (risquer de) flinger une batterie à 150 euros qu'une machine à X milliers d'euros.


----------



## Cath83 (23 Janvier 2008)

surfbmx a dit:


> salut.
> 
> 
> edit: ben voilà, on vient d'être déplacés au bon endroit!!



MacGé, c'est MacGique !!!


----------



## tonio08 (23 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai un MBP Core2Duo et je viens d'installer coconutbattery. Celui ci m'indique que ma batterie n'a plus que 44% de ses capacités originales alors que mon portable n'a que 13 mois et la batterie compte 54 cycles. Est ce normal? Que me conseillez vous? (j'ai déjà étalonner la batterie)


----------



## maverick1984 (25 Janvier 2008)

Ma batterie quand a moi a aussi 54 cycles et ca fait 3 mois que je l'ai. Istat pro me dit que je ne suis plus qu'a 90%, est-ce normal ca me parrait eut apres 3 mois, dois-je m'inquiéter, faire jouer ma garantie ou alors est-ce tatolement noral et c'est simplement le widget istat pro qui me rend obsédé de la batterie?


----------



## greggorynque (25 Janvier 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Ma batterie quand a moi a aussi 54 cycles et ca fait 3 mois que je l'ai. Istat pro me dit que je ne suis plus qu'a 90%, est-ce normal ca me parrait eut apres 3 mois, dois-je m'inquiéter, faire jouer ma garantie ou alors est-ce tatolement noral et c'est simplement le widget istat pro qui me rend obsédé de la batterie?




Oui c'est normal, tu pourra t'inquiette a moins de 85% pas avant


----------



## maverick1984 (25 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Oui c'est normal, tu pourra t'inquiette a moins de 85% pas avant



bon je contnuerai a scruter istat pro et si ca descent a moins de 80 dans les mois qui viennet SAV  
Merci


----------



## greggorynque (25 Janvier 2008)

de rien ... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## Axsis (29 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai eu un problème de batterie à deux reprises (je perdais de la capacité en 10 charges - 80%). J'ai procédé aux échanges avec Apple sans aucun problème !

*Ma première question est* : le pilote actuel de ma batterie est le 1.3, alors que j'ai un macbook, et que ce devrait etre le 1.2. Est-ce normal ? Est-ce la cause de cette perte d'autonomie ?

*Ma seconde question est* : Faut-il que je formate tout mon système, et rapatrier mes données de Time Machine (applications et paramètres) car le problème vient peut etre de mon système ?

NB : J'ai le OS 10.5.1

Merci de me répondre.
A bientôt.

Guillaume


----------



## flocech (29 Janvier 2008)

salut
mon amie utilise son macbook branché  toute la journee sur secteur
question bete :

est il preferable d'enlever la batterie du macbook si celui ci est tjs branche sur secteur ? 
si oui quels sont les avantages ?

merci pour vos reponses eclairees


----------



## landbob (30 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour jai un macbook 13 inch intel core duo ma batterie ne se charge plus.jai racheté un nouveau chargeur et un nouvelle batterie mais rien a fair sa ne march toujour pas tou est neuf mon voyant ne s'allume pas et la batterie ne se charge pas qu'est ce que je peu fair.SVP aidé moi .merci


----------



## greggorynque (30 Janvier 2008)

landbob a dit:


> Bonjour jai un macbook 13 inch intel core duo ma batterie ne se charge plus.jai racheté un nouveau chargeur et un nouvelle batterie mais rien a fair sa ne march toujour pas tou est neuf mon voyant ne s'allume pas et la batterie ne se charge pas qu'est ce que je peu fair.SVP aidé moi .merci



rallumer le courant de ta maison ????



ne rigolez pas j'ai deja eu le problème (une peur atroce)


----------



## Axsis (30 Janvier 2008)

Axsis a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai eu un problème de batterie à deux reprises (je perdais de la capacité en 10 charges - 80%). J'ai procédé aux échanges avec Apple sans aucun problème !
> 
> ...



Bonjour à tous !

N'ayant pas eu de réponse de votre part, j'ai essayé divers manip.

J'ai formaté (que je n'aime pas ce mot) mon disque, et j'ai réinstallé le système, tout neuf tout beau. Mais j'avais toujours cette version 1.3 de BatteryUpdate.
Donc formatage effectué pour rien.

J'ai tout restauré via la commande : restaurer avec une sauvegarde Time Machine.
Et donc, me revoici avec mon système à l'identique d'avant (géniale cette fonction TM).

Puis, j'ai supprimé le pilote de la batterie en mettant à la corbeille BatteryUpdate. J'ai téléchargé sur le site d'Apple le pilote 1.2, et j'ai simplement installé celui-ci. Bien évidement, toutes ces opérations ont été effectuées sans la batterie dans le mac, mais sur le secteur.

Donc me voici avec le pilote BatteryUpdate 1.2 

Aujourd'hui, je n'utilise pas le Mac avec batterie, car j'attend la toute nouvelle venant direct d'Apple par UPS.

J'espère que la manip était la bonne 

Et vous, qu'avez vous comme pilote sur votre Macbook ? 1.2 ou 1.3 ??

Bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2008)

*petit addititif sur les batteries:*

*Attention à la décharge*
Il ne faut pas décharger totalement la batterie dès sa réception. Au contraire, il convient de la recharger totalement sans interruption. En fait, il ne faut jamais décharger la batterie entièrement sous peine de perdre 20 % de sa capacité dun seul coup ! Les systèmes dexploitation veillent généralement sur ce point et séteignent avant que la batterie nait plus dénergie. Cet impératif vient du fait que les accus sont couplés à un circuit électronique complexe qui doit constamment être alimenté. De plus, une décharge totale entraîne une dégradation chimique des éléments au sein de laccumulateur. À cause de cela, une recharge de la batterie (après une décharge totale) peut être potentiellement dangereuse. Cest pour cela quun circuit interne peut empêcher la recharge afin déviter tout incident. Cela aura aussi pour conséquence de rendre la batterie inutilisable. Il est déconseillé de décharger plus de 95 % de sa batterie, dans la mesure du possible. De plus petites recharges sont souvent le plus appropriées.

*Cycle de charge/décharge*
Contrairement à ce que lopinion publique laisse entendre, le nombre de cycle de recharge nest pas identique au nombre de fois que lon recharge la batterie. Confus ? Par exemple, votre batterie descend à 50 % de charge. Vous la rechargez à 100 %, puis recommencez lopération. Vous venez de rechargez votre batterie deux fois, mais deux recharges de 50 % correspondent à un seul cycle de recharge. Contrairement donc à une idée reçue, il nest pas nécessaire dattendre que la batterie soit vide pour recharger. Dailleurs, comme nous lavons vu plus haut, cest même tout le contraire. 

À toute règle son exception. Il est conseillé, lors des premières utilisations, de charger pleinement la batterie puis datteindre le seuil critique de lordinateur portable (5% de charge), sans recharge intermédiaire et sans descendre en dessous de cette limite. Une fois le seuil atteint, on la recharge totalement. Contrairement à ce que beaucoup pensent aujourdhui, cette manuvre nest pas faite pour roder la batterie et la faire gagner en capacité, mais simplement pour affiner les systèmes mesurant le niveau de charge. Cest ce que lon appelle la calibration, car cela permet de calibrer le système de mesures qui pourra alors donner une estimation plus précise de lénergie restante. En moyenne, il est conseillé de calibrer sa batterie tous les mois, surtout si vous effectuez le plus souvent de petites recharges.

*Perte normale*
Les accumulateurs Lithium-ion ont la particularité de perdre en capacité au cours des dix premiers cycles. La perte nest pas grande (quelques pour cent) et satténue au fur et à mesure. Cette perte dépend beaucoup des matériaux utilisés et nest donc pas la même pour toutes les batteries, ni même systématiques.

La baisse sexplique néanmoins en raison du processus de fabrication de la cellule Li-ion. Au moment où la pile est fabriquée, le constructeur applique un cycle de charge/décharge qui forme une couche protectrice sur lanode, mais qui a pour effet de consommer un peu de lithium. Cette couche va avoir tendance à saffiner avec les premiers cycles, ce qui aura pour conséquence de consommer un peu plus de lithium encore. Moins de lithium signifie logiquement moins de capacité. Il est néanmoins très difficile de déterminer à quel point laccu perd en capacité, sachant que ce phénomène varie en fonction des matériaux utilisés.


----------



## gentleboy83 (30 Janvier 2008)

SVP quelqu'un a-t-il déjà commandé sur Ramshopping ?

Je vois pour 2 fois 2Go de ram compatible macbook, j'en ai pour 99.20 euros, frais de port inclus sur ce site.
Macway : 118.17 euros...

L'un annonce par contre 10 à 20 jours ouvrés de délais, l'autre l'a en stock, mais bon, en s'organisant un peu... (je planifie mon achat ).


----------



## Axsis (30 Janvier 2008)

Axsis a dit:


> Et vous, qu'avez vous comme pilote sur votre Macbook ? 1.2 ou 1.3 ??



??


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2008)

flocech a dit:


> salut
> mon amie utilise son macbook branché toute la journee sur secteur
> question bete :
> 
> ...


 
"Une batterie qui reste inutilisée à l&#8217;intérieur d&#8217;un portable se décharge un peu plus vite que la normale à cause de la chaleur dégagée par le fonctionnement de l&#8217;ordinateur. Une fois que le niveau de charge descend en dessous d&#8217;un niveau prédéterminé (différent pour chaque constructeur), l&#8217;adaptateur secteur recharge la batterie jusqu&#8217;au maximum. Au fur et à mesure que la batterie vieillit ce cycle est de plus en plus court ce qui accélère encore la dégradation de son autonomie."

il y a des gens qui gardent la batterie et d'autres qui l'enlèvent.


----------



## Cath83 (31 Janvier 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il y a des gens qui gardent la batterie et d'autres qui l'enlèvent.



Si tu l'enlèves, attention aux pannes d'électricité... chez nous, les micro coupures sont monnaie courante... je laisse toujours ma batterie en place, même branchée sur le secteur.
Mais tout ça a déjà été abordé en long large et travers dans ce fil ...


----------



## greggorynque (31 Janvier 2008)

et surtout attention AVEC LE MACSAFE


----------



## Tox (31 Janvier 2008)

Perso, sur MB avec batterie lithium polymer, je privilégie le "sans prise de tête". S'il y a une prise, je branche, s'il n'y a en pas, je reste sur la batterie. 144 cycles et entre 5300 et 5400 mAh sur les 5200 d'origine.


----------



## Timekeeper (31 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai, c'est étonnant, un petit souci de batterie. A moins que ce ne soit un problème d'OS X, je ne sais pas :

Mon MacBook Santa Rosa (novembre 2007) ne se met plus en veille quand la batterie est vide. Au début, il se mettait en veille, la led pulsait, et contrairement à une veille classique, je ne pouvais plus le rallumer avant de l'avoir branché.
Mais depuis quelques temps, ça ne marche plus : il s'éteint ! Comme si je retirais la batterie.
J'ai bien l'avertissement de niveau bas vers les 10 minutes restantes, et l'estimation de temps restant descend bien jusqu'à 1 minute, mais ensuite, coupure *!*



Je recharge pendant tout en écrivant ce message.
J'utilise le widget iStat Battery qui ne m'indique rien d'inquiétant. Par contre je viens juste d'installer CoconutBattery et je m'étonne car leurs informations sont différentes !

D'après Coconut, ma batterie n'est pas en charge (elle l'est pourtant), sa charge actuelle est de 2377 mAh (et ça augmente) ; et elle n'a que 7 cycles, contre 13 pour iStat. (voir image ci-dessous)

Et ma capacité annoncée dans les 2 logiciels (5196 mAh) était largement supérieure (plus de 5400) avant que je ne décharge ma batterie, mais là elle est retombée... :mouais: 



_A part ça je tient 4h30 non-consécutives, avec le wifi et le rétro-éclairage au deuxième cran pour simplement surfer sur internet en évitant les YouTube et autres Flash._


----------



## Dimitri11 (2 Février 2008)

Problème batterie et gestion de l'énergie depuis que je suis sous Léopard.

1. Mon MacBook ne m'avertit plus quand j'arrive à 9minutes/9% de la fin de la batterie, mais à la place, s'éteint(ou se met en veille parfois) tout seul.
2. Ne se met plus tout le temps en veille quand la batterie arrive au bout, mais s'éteint parfois.
3.Sous iStats, on m'indique 22% en santé de la batterie (Health), alors qu'il y a...5 jours, j'en était à 70%...

Quelqu'un sait comment regler ces problèmes (surtout le 3ème!!!)?
Est-ce que la version 10.5.2 est censée corriger le tir?

Merci à tou


----------



## macarel (2 Février 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Problème batterie et gestion de l'énergie depuis que je suis sous Léopard.
> 
> 1. Mon MacBook ne m'avertit plus quand j'arrive à 9minutes/9% de la fin de la batterie, mais à la place, s'éteint(ou se met en veille parfois) tout seul.
> 2. Ne se met plus tout le temps en veille quand la batterie arrive au bout, mais s'éteint parfois.
> ...



J'ai le même problème avec une batterie qui était déjà de remplacement (remplacé par Apple), je pense rentrer dans leur critères de d'échange, mais ils me gonflent au téléphone (45 min pour m'entendre dire que je ne suis pas recevable, enfin la batterie, pas moi )).
Je viens de recevoir une batterie "Truepower" (Macway). Il se "calibre" à ce moment.
ça fait ch****, 125 dans le c**


----------



## kmif (3 Février 2008)

bonsoir a tous,
j'ai eu un soucis avec ma batterie qui apres un an d'utilisation "normale" n'avait plus que 94% de sa capacité et, merci l'applecare, apple m'en a renvoyé une toute neuve.
je reçois la nouvelle et apres deux jours, la capacité descend a 98% via coconut'!!
donc ma question... que faire? pleaaaase help!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

Ce phénomène est parfaitement normal. Une batterie est truffée de composants chimiques qui s'altèrent avec le temps, la température, l'humidité, la pression, etc. Une batterie qui indique 94% au bout d'un an c'est même un excellent score ! 

Même si tu laissais ta batterie inutilisée pendant des mois, ce chiffre ne cesserait de décroître. C'est le cas pour n'importe quel type de batterie (iPod, téléphones mobiles, ordinateurs, etc.)

Je pense que tu t'inquiètes pour rien l'ami.


----------



## David_b (4 Février 2008)

kmif a dit:


> bonsoir a tous,
> j'ai eu un soucis avec ma batterie qui apres un an d'utilisation "normale" n'avait plus que 94% de sa capacité et, merci l'applecare, apple m'en a renvoyé une toute neuve


AppleCare  t'a échangé une batterie de un an qui indiquait 94% de capacité ?


----------



## kmif (4 Février 2008)

"AppleCare t'a échangé une batterie de un an qui indiquait 94% de capacité ? "
oui en effet, merci apple care!!
mais le soucis c'est que ma batterie neuve perd de sa capacité de jour en jour..


----------



## maverick1984 (4 Février 2008)

kmif a dit:


> "AppleCare t'a échangé une batterie de un an qui indiquait 94% de capacité ? "
> oui en effet, merci apple care!!
> mais le soucis c'est que ma batterie neuve perd de sa capacité de jour en jour..



moi qui me prenait pour un parano de la batterie!!!! 
C'est complètement normal que la capacité de ta batterie fluctue un peu et tant que tu est dans les 90% t'as rien à craindre!

Par contre je payerai cher pour savoir ce que tu a dis a apple pour qu'il te change ta batterie qui d'après moi était en excellent état!!!


----------



## maverick1984 (5 Février 2008)

Ma batterie vient de passer de 95% à 65% et elle n'a que 4mois!!!!
Je crois qu'il est temps de m'inquiéter pour de vrai et de contacter le service après vente, non?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

Ce qu'il faut prendre en compte également, c'est le nombre de cycles charge/décharge que la batterie a effectué. Au bout de 200 cycles, l'usure des composants se fait sentir. Au delà de 400 cycles, les batteries sont en général au bout du rouleau.

N'oubliez pas que vous avez la possibilité d'acheter des batteries neuves sur l'Apple Store, même pour des anciens modèles de Powerbook ou d'iBook. Il faudra débourser entre 100 et 150&#8364; tout de même.


----------



## maverick1984 (6 Février 2008)

Aldébaran a dit:


> Ce qu'il faut prendre en compte également, c'est le nombre de cycles charge/décharge que la batterie a effectué. Au bout de 200 cycles, l'usure des composants se fait sentir. Au delà de 400 cycles, les batteries sont en général au bout du rouleau.
> 
> N'oubliez pas que vous avez la possibilité d'acheter des batteries neuves sur l'Apple Store, même pour des anciens modèles de Powerbook ou d'iBook. Il faudra débourser entre 100 et 150 tout de même.



La menne est a 54 cycle et a perdu 50% de sa capacité ce n'est quad même pas normal??? J'ai acheter mon mac il y a 4 mois!!

Je crois que je vais appeler le SAV pour la faire changer!! Du matos à 2000 peut bien tenir un peu plus que 4 mois et j'ai pas l'argent pour investir dans une nouvelle batterie.


----------



## Timekeeper (6 Février 2008)

Personne ne sait pourquoi iStat et Coconut me donnent des infos complètement différentes ? Ou pourquoi mon MacBook ne se met plus en veille quand il n'a plus de batterie ? 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=16152&d=1201810478


----------



## maverick1984 (7 Février 2008)

Voila le Sav m'envoie une nouvelle batterie!!!Auriez-vous des conseil a me donné pour la première utilisation de ma batterie, calibrage? comment faire?, ...


Merci d'avance pour vos conseils éclairés


----------



## David_b (7 Février 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Merci d'avance pour vos conseils éclairés



la calibrer. c'est expliqué quelque part dans le fil je pense... Un petit coup de recherche devrait t'aider


----------



## maverick1984 (8 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> la calibrer. c'est expliqué quelque part dans le fil je pense... Un petit coup de recherche devrait t'aider


J'ai trouver comment la callibrer mais faut-il le faire dès la première utilisation. Donc quand je la recois il est préférable de la décharger completement ou de la charger a fond puis de la décharger attendre 2H puis décharger et attendre 5H puis recharger et hop????


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> J'ai trouver comment la callibrer mais faut-il le faire dès la première utilisation. Donc quand je la recois il est préférable de la décharger completement ou de la charger a fond puis de la décharger attendre 2H puis décharger et attendre 5H puis recharger et hop????


 
bonjour,

ceci sera plus explicite:

*petit addititif sur les batteries:*

*Attention à la décharge*
Il ne faut pas décharger totalement la batterie dès sa réception. Au contraire, il convient de la recharger totalement sans interruption. En fait, il ne faut jamais décharger la batterie entièrement sous peine de perdre 20 % de sa capacité dun seul coup ! Les systèmes dexploitation veillent généralement sur ce point et séteignent avant que la batterie nait plus dénergie. Cet impératif vient du fait que les accus sont couplés à un circuit électronique complexe qui doit constamment être alimenté. De plus, une décharge totale entraîne une dégradation chimique des éléments au sein de laccumulateur. À cause de cela, une recharge de la batterie (après une décharge totale) peut être potentiellement dangereuse. Cest pour cela quun circuit interne peut empêcher la recharge afin déviter tout incident. Cela aura aussi pour conséquence de rendre la batterie inutilisable. Il est déconseillé de décharger plus de 95 % de sa batterie, dans la mesure du possible. De plus petites recharges sont souvent le plus appropriées.

*Cycle de charge/décharge*
Contrairement à ce que lopinion publique laisse entendre, le nombre de cycle de recharge nest pas identique au nombre de fois que lon recharge la batterie. Confus ? Par exemple, votre batterie descend à 50 % de charge. Vous la rechargez à 100 %, puis recommencez lopération. Vous venez de rechargez votre batterie deux fois, mais deux recharges de 50 % correspondent à un seul cycle de recharge. Contrairement donc à une idée reçue, il nest pas nécessaire dattendre que la batterie soit vide pour recharger. Dailleurs, comme nous lavons vu plus haut, cest même tout le contraire. 

À toute règle son exception. Il est conseillé, lors des premières utilisations, de charger pleinement la batterie puis datteindre le seuil critique de lordinateur portable (5% de charge), sans recharge intermédiaire et sans descendre en dessous de cette limite. Une fois le seuil atteint, on la recharge totalement. Contrairement à ce que beaucoup pensent aujourdhui, cette manuvre nest pas faite pour roder la batterie et la faire gagner en capacité, mais simplement pour affiner les systèmes mesurant le niveau de charge. Cest ce que lon appelle la calibration, car cela permet de calibrer le système de mesures qui pourra alors donner une estimation plus précise de lénergie restante. En moyenne, il est conseillé de calibrer sa batterie tous les mois, surtout si vous effectuez le plus souvent de petites recharges.

*Perte normale*
Les accumulateurs Lithium-ion ont la particularité de perdre en capacité au cours des dix premiers cycles. La perte nest pas grande (quelques pour cent) et satténue au fur et à mesure. Cette perte dépend beaucoup des matériaux utilisés et nest donc pas la même pour toutes les batteries, ni même systématiques.

La baisse sexplique néanmoins en raison du processus de fabrication de la cellule Li-ion. Au moment où la pile est fabriquée, le constructeur applique un cycle de charge/décharge qui forme une couche protectrice sur lanode, mais qui a pour effet de consommer un peu de lithium. Cette couche va avoir tendance à saffiner avec les premiers cycles, ce qui aura pour conséquence de consommer un peu plus de lithium encore. Moins de lithium signifie logiquement moins de capacité. Il est néanmoins très difficile de déterminer à quel point laccu perd en capacité, sachant que ce phénomène varie en fonction des matériaux utilisés.


----------



## maverick1984 (8 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> ceci sera plus explicite:
> 
> ...


Merci Beaucoup j'y vois un peu plus clair


----------



## SuzonVirgo (8 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un Macbook pro 1G, 1,83 Ghz, 2GB,RAM 80GB, MacOSX.
Depuis quelques mois, mon ordi redémarre de façon aléatoire, sans raison apparente. 

J'ai déjà réinstallé le système, j'ai changé la ram, j'ai fait un Hardware Test= ok, réparé les autorisations. 
Je suis un peu désespérée, si quelqu'un a déjà entendu parlé de ce problème merci de m'aider.

Merci!


----------



## marcusaper (8 Février 2008)

enfin, moi je ris pas trop en fait! en plus, c'est bien la première fois que j'ai un "problème" avec un de mes macs! m'enfin, il fallait une première, la voilà, mais elle est bizarre en fait!

j'ai un macbook blanc normal, qui me sert dans tous mes déplacements, je l'ai acheté parce que le macbook était chiant et fragile!donc le pro reste à la maison et la macbook se balade!

 outre tout ce qui est utilisation internet etc.... je l'utilise surtout pour garageband quand je suis dans le train ou dans des hotels! j'admets que je suis tout le temps sur son dos! de retour chez moi, je re balance tout mon boulot sur le macbook pro. bref, la routine quoi!

j'étais chez ma copine la semaine dernière et là, la claque! je m'aperçois trop tard que je n'avais plus de batterie! trop con la vie. je branche l'adaptateur et là, sur claque. le petit voyant lumineux  s'allume un quart de seconde en orange.... et finit en vert super palo, limite que je le vois!
donc pour résumer, ma batterie selon coconut me balance un current battery capacity à 4178mAh, que mon chargeur est bien branché, mais que ma batterie ne charge pas! génial non?

donc ma question, est...... c'est quoi la merde là? 

merci d'avance si il y a quelqu'un qui me dit juste un truc , même un truc que j'aurais pas envie d'entendre ou de lire!

à plus!


----------



## maverick1984 (8 Février 2008)

marcusaper a dit:


> enfin, moi je ris pas trop en fait! en plus, c'est bien la première fois que j'ai un "problème" avec un de mes macs! m'enfin, il fallait une première, la voilà, mais elle est bizarre en fait!
> 
> j'ai un macbook blanc normal, qui me sert dans tous mes déplacements, je l'ai acheté parce que le macbook était chiant et fragile!donc le pro reste à la maison et la macbook se balade!
> 
> ...



Est-tu sur léopard???
Coconut n'est pas très bien intégré à léopard. Essaye Istatpro et regarde si ca te donne les même résultats?


----------



## marcusaper (8 Février 2008)

je confirme je suis sur leopard, et istatpro en widget me donne les mêmes réponses!


----------



## maverick1984 (8 Février 2008)

Et tu n'arrive toujours pas a charger ta batterie???
Ou alors ca s'est manifesté par une perte de capacité considérable?
 
Désolé pour toutes ces questions mais ca nous aidera à te conseiller au mieux!


----------



## marcusaper (8 Février 2008)

je t'en prie, pas de pb! en fait, il n'y a eu aucun signe avant coureur! j'étais juste en train de travailler quand j'ai eu cette merdouille! en terme d'autonomie, malgré tout, j'étais en travail intensif aux alentours de 2H20 2H30 en utilisant garageband avec beaucoup de pistes audio, wifi éteint ainsi que bluetooth..... et écran au minimum.......... 
et lorsque j'ai mis le chargeur, je te le redis, le petit voyant de l'adaptateur s'est mis un quart de seconde à l'orange, genre que je charge, et hop, instantannément  il s'est mis en vert pale quasi impossible à voir. au final, le macbook ne fonctionne que sur le secteur, et malgré le fait que la batterie semble encore bonne, elle ne charge pas!


----------



## Wonto (10 Février 2008)

Bonjour...

Je suis possesseur d'un MacBok Core2duo acheté en decembre. 

Sortant d'un powerbook G4, je suis étonné et un peu déçu de la machine que ej juge bcp moins stable que mon ancienne mais bon, c'est pas le sujet...

Ici je vous fais part de mon "gros" probleme:

A chaque fois que je "debranche" mon ordi du secteur, il se coupe net... il se met pas en veuille, il s'eteint a 100%. C'est tres pénible... Ensuite, impossible de le redémarer sur la batterie, il commence, puis boum il se coupe...

Je suppose que c'est un probleme de la batterie mais commet vérifier ca? 

Si vous avez une idée...


----------



## poissonfree (10 Février 2008)

J'ai eu le même soucis, et je te confirme que c'est bien la batterie qui déconne. 
Essayes avec une autre si tu peux


----------



## maverick1984 (10 Février 2008)

marcusaper a dit:


> je t'en prie, pas de pb! en fait, il n'y a eu aucun signe avant coureur! j'étais juste en train de travailler quand j'ai eu cette merdouille! en terme d'autonomie, malgré tout, j'étais en travail intensif aux alentours de 2H20 2H30 en utilisant garageband avec beaucoup de pistes audio, wifi éteint ainsi que bluetooth..... et écran au minimum..........
> et lorsque j'ai mis le chargeur, je te le redis, le petit voyant de l'adaptateur s'est mis un quart de seconde à l'orange, genre que je charge, et hop, instantannément  il s'est mis en vert pale quasi impossible à voir. au final, le macbook ne fonctionne que sur le secteur, et malgré le fait que la batterie semble encore bonne, elle ne charge pas!



C'est probablement un problème de batterie, si tu dis qu'il ne fonctionne que sur secteur ca confirme que ta batterie est morte.

Fait appel au SAV peut-être qu'ils feront un geste.


----------



## tookow01 (10 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Mon MacBookPro Intel 2.2 Ghtz (4go ram), acheté fin 2007, ne veut plus démarrer depuis ce matin... , quelques soucis sont apparus depuis 2 jours, lorsqu'il se mettait en veille, j'avais de grosses difficultés à le rallumer même branché. Là plus rien, l'alimentation est allumée verte, la Batterie clignote rapide et rien ne demarre. J'ai déjà eu en décembre un soucis de DD mort d'un coup, SAV et compagnie, il me l'on changé et maintenant plus de batterie... Suis je maudit ?:hein::hein:

D'autres personnes ont-elles des soucis du même genre, existe -il un programme apple de rappel de batterie récent<<<<<<<<?? 

Mes recherches sur le net ont révélé des infos à ce sujet en 2006 sur les numéros de serie des portables W806...  W807 et antérieur ICI  décrivant les memes pannes que je rencontre le mien est un W8744 donc normalement pas concerné... aucune infos plus récentes trouvées

Utilisateur mac depuis longtemps, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec mon ancien Titanium 800mgz, qui a tenu 5 ans parfaitement bien..

Apple est sur la mauvaise pente niveau qualité produit !!! 

Si qqun a des infos pour moi je suis preneur...

Merci par avance

 Tookow


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2008)

Wonto a dit:


> Bonjour...
> 
> Je suis possesseur d'un MacBok Core2duo acheté en decembre.
> 
> ...






tookow01 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Mon MacBookPro Intel 2.2 Ghtz (4go ram), acheté fin 2007, ne veut plus démarrer depuis ce matin... , quelques soucis sont apparus depuis 2 jours, lorsqu'il se mettait en veille, j'avais de grosses difficultés à le rallumer même branché. Là plus rien, l'alimentation est allumée verte, la Batterie clignote rapide et rien ne demarre. J'ai déjà eu en décembre un soucis de DD mort d'un coup, SAV et compagnie, il me l'on changé et maintenant plus de batterie... Suis je maudit ?:hein::hein:
> 
> ...



aller voir tout les 2 un centre de maintenance agrée Apple avec vos machine (n'oubliez pas vos factures !), il y a de forte chance qu'ils vous changent vos batteries


----------



## tookow01 (10 Février 2008)

Penses tu que mon disk puisse etre touché ?? j'ai dejà pumé mes donnes une fois ça suffit !!

merci

tookow


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2008)

non, mais fais toujours et encore des sauvegardes


----------



## Wonto (10 Février 2008)

Bon, j'en prend bonne note...

J'espere que c'est "que" la batterie.

Dans ce genre de cas, faut il faire un retour de l'ordi tout entier? Car j'en ai besoin pour mes cours!


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2008)

Wonto a dit:


> Bon, j'en prend bonne note...
> 
> J'espere que c'est "que" la batterie.
> 
> Dans ce genre de cas, faut il faire un retour de l'ordi tout entier? Car j'en ai besoin pour mes cours!



il faut bien qu'il fasse un minimum de test non ?  donc prend ta machine sous la mains


----------



## maverick1984 (10 Février 2008)

Wonto a dit:


> Bon, j'en prend bonne note...
> 
> J'espere que c'est "que" la batterie.
> 
> Dans ce genre de cas, faut il faire un retour de l'ordi tout entier? Car j'en ai besoin pour mes cours!



Pour moi un simple appel au SAV et batterie livré 24h après, je n'ai pas du me déplacer et mon macbook pro n'a pas bouger de chez moi.


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Pour moi un simple appel au SAV et batterie livré 24h après, je n'ai pas du me déplacer et mon macbook pro n'a pas bouger de chez moi.



vu qu'il a des problèmes a la sortie de veille, je serai lui je montrerai quand même la machine, c'est bien beau le téléphone mais je te rappel que pour un échange par tel ils vont lui demander un numéro de CB/via/mastercard et comme il est étudiant il en a peu être pas   et il faut aussi être la pour la livraison et il y a un centre agrèe apple a liège ... c'est toujours bien de faire travailler les commerce a coté de chez soit


----------



## saitham (10 Février 2008)

Voilà! Alors comme plusieurs d'entre vous, j'ai quelques problemes avec mon macbook et je commence sérieusement à regretter de l'avoir acheté!
L'ayant acheté en octobre 2006, voici la liste de problèmes rencontrés jusqu'à présent:

- Batterie ne voulant plus charger 
- fissures à plusieurs endroits 
- Batterie ne voulant plus charger 

Vous comprenez donc ma déception!
Le premier probleme est apparu à peine 2ou 3mois après l'achat mais heureusement la garantie est intervenue. Les fissures sont apparues au mois d'octobre 2007 et, étant donné les examens, je n'ai pas eu le temps de m'occuper de ca et je n'ai donc pas pu profiter de la garantie!!
Désormais, c'est à nouveau la batterie qui vient de me laisser tomber pour la seconde fois, et pas de bol, la garantie est expirée depuis 2 mois!

Bref j'ai entendu qu'il était possible d'obtenir une extension de garantie, mais je ne sais pas à quelle addresse email je dois m'addresser pour cela. 
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

Saches que pour les fissures, même en étant plus sous garantie Apple te change la pièce défectueuse 
Va voir sur ce fil, tu verras je suis pas le seul à avoir bénéficier de ce traitement


----------



## maverick1984 (10 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> vu qu'il a des problèmes a la sortie de veille, je serai lui je montrerai quand même la machine, c'est bien beau le téléphone mais je te rappel que pour un échange par tel ils vont lui demander un numéro de CB/via/mastercard et comme il est étudiant il en a peu être pas   et il faut aussi être la pour la livraison et il y a un centre agrèe apple a liège ... c'est toujours bien de faire travailler les commerce a coté de chez soit



Je m'incline mais dans mon cas s'était la meilleure solution et puis je suis aussi étudiant mais j'ai pris la visa de mes parents pour la garantie  
ais tu as bien raison il faut faire vivre le commerce, le contact se perd


----------



## Wonto (11 Février 2008)

Clairement que j'irai chez Cami (magasin offficiel Apple de Liege) avec mon ordi... ej voulais s'avoir si il y avait immobilisation de la machine pendant le service sav... A priori non...


Sinon, comme par magie, apres un trajet de 30min en voiture, mon ordi refonctionne parfaitement... A croire qu'il voulait juste prendre l'air...

C'est con, si ma batterie foire de temps en temps, ca va être la loterie pour aller faire "expertiser" ca au sav...


----------



## Cath83 (12 Février 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> J
> * ais *tu as bien raison il faut faire vivre le commerce, le contact se perd



Ouais ben y'a pas que le contact qui se perd....


----------



## maverick1984 (12 Février 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Ouais ben y'a pas que le contact qui se perd....



ichu ug e eopard ui cris amais la remière ettre:rose:


----------



## cha86 (12 Février 2008)

Bonsoir,

Celà fait deux jours que j'ai un problème de batterie, j'entends les ventilo de mon MB tourné a plein régime alors qu'il n'y a pas d'application en route !! De plus la batterie ne tient plus qu'une heure 30 !!!! Ca me gonfle !!

J'ai fais un reset du gestionnaire d'alim et un reset de la PRAM !!! et toujours le même problème !!!
Si quelqu'un peut me donner la démarche idéale a faire, je le remercierais !!!!!

sinon toujours pas de air disk dans time machine !!


----------



## Cath83 (13 Février 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> ichu ug e eopard ui cris amais la remière ettre:rose:



Ach Leopard zera doujours Leopard... ach ...


----------



## Makhno (13 Février 2008)

Salut à tous ! 

Aller, je vais faire mon lourdingue, j'ai pas le temps de lire tout ce long topic... Alors, ne me tapez pas s'il vous plait  

Mon macbook date du 01.10.2007 soit environ 4 mois. J'avais choisi d'acheter un macbook pour l'autonomie entre autres. Et donc j'ai pris l'habitude de la surveiller à chaque utilisation. Et vlà que depuis ce week-end, alors que je n'ai rien fait de particulier, j'ai remarqué une perte d'autonomie d'au moins une heure si ce n'est une heure et demie. C'est pas grand chose mais ça ne me plaît pas lol :mouais: J'aime que les choses marche bien. 
Et une telle perte en 4 mois d'utilisation, même intensive, c'est quand même gros... Je me rappelle mon ancien PC portable, trois ans de la même utilisation qu'aujourd'hui (et sans calibrages), qui n'a perdu qu'une demi-heure/trois quarts d'heure...
D'autant plus que c'est venu d'un coup... C'est ce fait-là qui me fait venir vous embêter... 

J'en suis à 85 cycles (étudiant, je me sers énormément de mon ordinateur, et souvent en vadrouille, donc sur batterie). 
Information système m'indique "capacité de charge complète (mAh) : 4741" (après un calibrage hier, avant c'était environ 4400). 

Vous pensez qu'il y a un soucis ? Je vais devoir contacter le SAV pour des fissures de toutes façons alors bon...

Edit : j'ai l'impression à  la réflexion que la capacité (mah) diminue quand je suis branché sur secteur : il me semble que j'étais à 4798 tout à l'heure, je suis resté branché un moment encore puis je suis allé en cours (d'où je vous écrit et où je m'ennuie à mourir... Heureusement qu'il y a findus MacG). Je vous tiendrai au courant sur cela, histoire de vous dire si c'est moi qui hallucine ou non...


----------



## chrismacG5 (14 Février 2008)

Bonjour a tous,

desole de vous deranger jai achete un mac book il y a trois jours et charge a bloc la batterie indique 97 pourcent, je perd un pourcent par jour, hier cetai 98.

Cela m'inquiete un peu dois-je renvoye ma batterie?

Merci.


----------



## Cath83 (14 Février 2008)

chrismacG5 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> desole de vous deranger jai achete un mac book il y a trois jours et charge a bloc la batterie indique 97 pourcent, je perd un pourcent par jour, hier cetai 98.
> 
> ...



Tu ne déranges pas, tu es sur un forum ... ne répondent que ceux qui le veulent bien, et tu le vaux bien ...

J'ai souvent lu ce genre de message sur ce fil ex :


tracy a dit:


> Bien le bonjour a tous,
> 
> Voili voilou, apres avoir ete elu meilleur vendeur de l'apple expo, je me suis vu remettre un beau MB noir au siege d'Apple en guise de remerciement.
> 
> ...



réponse de je ne sais plus qui : normal...
Les performances remontent ensuite, pour se stabliser. Tu as coconut Battery ?  tu as calibré à l'achat ? cherche sur ce fil, j'y ai lu il y a longtemps un long post donnant les marches à suivre. (sur ton petit bouquin livré avec aussi...)


----------



## Makhno (14 Février 2008)

Je confirme, la capacité de charge complète indiquée par information système diminue régulièrement... Je suis passé de 4741 hier à 4523 actuellement... En gros j'ai déjà perdu le bénéfice du calibrage... 
C'est moi qui hallucine et me flippe trop ou c'est normal que cela fluctue à ce point là ? 
C'est atroce, j'ai vraiment l'impression que mon ordinateur a pris un coup de vieux en très peu de temps...

Edit : voilà, là je suis en cours, wifi plus neooffice plus informations système, batterie à 42% et autonomie annoncée 1h32... 

Edit : changement de cours, reboot, je suis passé de 4523 à 4505... C'est une chute libre en gros...


----------



## chrismacG5 (14 Février 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Tu ne déranges pas, tu es sur un forum ... ne répondent que ceux qui le veulent bien, et tu le vaux bien ...
> 
> J'ai souvent lu ce genre de message sur ce fil ex :
> 
> ...



je vais essayer de telecharger coconut battery.
j'ai calibre a l'achat, je l'ai videe jusqu'a 5% ou 3%, dans 20 jours je recalibrerai.
merci, beaucoup.


----------



## greggorynque (14 Février 2008)

Calmez vous, ma batterie est passée plusieur fois sous les 90% et est aujourd'hui à 97%

Votre batterie sera definitivement problematique si elle passe sous les 80% alors que vous la soignez... Ne l'enlevez pas sur secteur, ca ne sert a rien et n'h'oubliez pas de la vider de temps en temps, j'ai croisé il y a 10 jours un autre étudiant avec lui aussi un macbook d'un an... Il enlevais sa batterie et resultat, moins de 85% en seulement 13 cycles en un an ! ! ! avec mes 150 cycles la mienne est comme neuve....


----------



## saitham (15 Février 2008)

Apple remonte enfin dans mon estime!
Ma batterie ne voulait plus se recharger et je n'étais plus sous garantie. N'ayant pas trouvé comment résoudre le probleme moi meme, j'ai tenté le tout pour le tout et j'ai contacté l'assisance téléphonique d'apple! Après une demi heure de communication j'ai su bénificier d'une extension de garantie et on m'a envoyé une nouvelle batterie! 
Comme quoi il faut toujours garder espoir!


----------



## greggorynque (15 Février 2008)

Moi pareil, j'ai envoyé mon macbook au SAV pour pb d'inverter et de fissures, après avoir notifié un leger problème de contacteur du macsafe, résultat, j'ai une batterie neuve a plus de 5400mAh au lieu des 5200 annoncé (qu'est ce que cela va être après une bonne calibration...

Sans compter que je suis passé de 160 cycles et des briquettes a 1 seul ! ! ! !


----------



## Dimitri11 (19 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous!

Ma batterie arrive au bout du rouleau...

En gros, elle survit, donc aucun problème quand je suis chez moi, que je peux me brancher au secteur à tout moment, etc...Mais quand je suis en cours, en déplacement....difficile..très difficile.

J'envisage donc d'acheter une nouvelle batterie.

Trouvez-vous que c'est une bonne idée de :
-avoir la batterie neuve quand je suis en déplacement;
-garder la vieille batterie quand je peux me brancher sur secteur;

Ainsi, au lieu de remplacer une batterie qui a encore 20-30% de ses capacités, je l'achève jusqu'au bout, et de plus, je n'use pas ma nouvelle batterie quand je branche mon MacBook sur secteur...

Bonne idée? Des risques?

Merci à tous!

Dimitri11


----------



## Vicente39 (19 Février 2008)

N'oubliez pas avant de proceder a une reparation de faire le reset SMC et la mise a jour logiciel de la batterie (battery update 1.3)


----------



## David_b (19 Février 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Bonne idée? Des risques?


Normalement laisser branchée la batterie ne doit pas l'user. Elle s'use... naturellement (c'est un "machin-chose" chimique à l'intérieur)


----------



## Dimitri11 (19 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Normalement laisser branchée la batterie ne doit pas l'user. Elle s'use... naturellement (c'est un "machin-chose" chimique à l'intérieur)




En fait je demande, parce que j'ai entendu qu'une batterie s'use plus rapidement quand l'appareil est branché sur secteur que quand il est débranché...


----------



## David_b (19 Février 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> En fait je demande, parce que j'ai entendu qu'une batterie s'use plus rapidement quand l'appareil est branché sur secteur que quand il est débranché...



ben non, c'est ce que je disais 
avant que je le casse, mon MB avait une batterie à 100% ou 99% après un an ou presque : j'ai jamais pris soin de cette batterie, à part un calibrage/mois... à peu près


----------



## Dimitri11 (19 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> ben non, c'est ce que je disais
> avant que je le casse, mon MB avait une batterie à 100% ou 99% après un an ou presque : j'ai jamais pris soin de cette batterie, à part un calibrage/mois... à peu près



calibrage?? calibrage??  quoi? pourquoi? explique s'il te plaît!!!!


----------



## David_b (19 Février 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> calibrage?? calibrage??  quoi? pourquoi? *explique* s'il te plaît!!!!



Non : tu *lis* stp : on en parle un peu partout dans ce fil :mouais:


----------



## greggorynque (19 Février 2008)

Fait gaffe david, on se fait taper sur les doigts en disant au gens de lire ces temps ci 

Dimitri, le calibrage c'est même marqué dans ta notice il me semble .....


----------



## Makhno (19 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> ben non, c'est ce que je disais
> avant que je le casse, mon MB avait une batterie à 100% ou 99% après un an ou presque : j'ai jamais pris soin de cette batterie, à part un calibrage/mois... à peu près



Ce n'est pas le nombre de cycles qui entre en compte plutôt que le temps en années ? 
J'ai vu dans ce fil que la capacité de charge complète peut varier un peu, ce qui est normal. 
Si ça varie de 1000 mah, c'est moins normal, non? J'avais déjà posté ici au sujet d'une grosse perte d'autonomie et voilà que subitement, je suis repassé de 4300 mah à un peu plus de 5200... Je comprend plus... Tout ça pour 88 cycles... Maintenant, ça va mieux, je retrouve mon autonomie "normale"... Mais pour combien de temps ??
Et je suis comme toi, je me rappelle de mon ancien portable (un PC beurk !) qui n'a perdu que trois quarts d'heure d'autonomie en trois ans d'utilisation intensive... Et sans calibrage ! 

Une batterie qui se comporte comme la mienne, elle est malade et passe sous la garantie ?


----------



## Timekeeper (19 Février 2008)

Et concernant les ordinateurs qui coupent arrivés en fin de batterie au lieu de passer en veille, si je lis plus de 10 pages précédentes j'aurais une répose ?


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Février 2008)

Timekeeper a dit:


> Et concernant les ordinateurs qui coupent arrivés en fin de batterie au lieu de passer en veille, si je lis plus de 10 pages précédentes j'aurais une répose ?



J'ai eu ce problème ! J'ai appelé apple et j'ai une batterie neuve 
Par contre j'ai l'apple care, je ne sais pas si ça a joué ou non dans la négociation 

Bon courage
Pharmacos


----------



## Timekeeper (19 Février 2008)

Meeeeerci !:rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Février 2008)

Timekeeper a dit:


> Meeeeerci !:rateau:



Bon courage,
tiens nous au courant si ça marche


----------



## Tox (19 Février 2008)

Timekeeper a dit:


> Et concernant les ordinateurs qui coupent arrivés en fin de batterie au lieu de passer en veille, si je lis plus de 10 pages précédentes j'aurais une répose ?


 Reset PMU et étalonnage ont réglé ce problème sur mon MB.


----------



## Timekeeper (19 Février 2008)

Alors je viens de faire un reset et de laisser ma batterie se vider sans moi et une fois revenu, j'ai eu un comportement inédit : 
la diode blanche était éteinte, mais la machine avais pris le temps de se mettre en ville profonde (sauvegarde de l'état en mémoire).

C'est étrange, quand je l'ai acheté (novembre) et jusqu'à ce qu'il ne "_fonctionne plus_", il se mettait simplement en veille classique sauf que je ne pouvais plus le réveiller sans le brancher.

Pourtant ce comportement n'est pas réglable sur Mac OS, alors pourquoi ne réagit-il plus de la même manière ? :mouais: 

Je recharge et re-test


----------



## Tox (19 Février 2008)

J'ai constaté la même chose après manipulations. Veille profonde à tous les coups en fin de batterie.


----------



## Timekeeper (19 Février 2008)

Etrange... Mais pas plus mal


----------



## jpong (20 Février 2008)

salut,

je suis l'heureux acquéreur d'un MB noir (acheté sur le refurb) depuis hier
aujourd'hui, voulant faire un calibrage de la batterie, je laisse décharger et à ma surprise l'ordi ne se met pas en veille mais s'éteint sec , est-ce que ça veut dire que la batterie est défectueuse?

autre souci: je viens d'installer coconut battery pour tester tout ça et celui-ci m'indique que l'age de mon mac est de 123 mois (mon ordi aurait 10 ans :mouais, dois-je m'inquiéter?


----------



## Timekeeper (20 Février 2008)

Comme moi, donc pour Coconut essaye plutôt iStat Battery (le widget est très pratique).
Et pour la batterie, "reset PMU" qui d'ailleurs sur nos machines récentes s'appelle "reset SMC".

 - Tu éteints la machine.
 - Tu enlève la batterie.
 - Tu appuie au moins 5 secondes sur le bouton d'allumage du MB.
 - Tu remets la batterie et redémarre. Puis tu la recharge/re-décharge pour voir.


----------



## jpong (21 Février 2008)

j'ai essayé le reset SMC et rien. J'ai toujours le shut down au lieu de la mise en veille 
je suis allé faire un tour sur le support du site apple sans résultat (pourtant sur le forum en anglais, c'est un pb récurent).

Vous me conseillez de téléphoner l'applecare ou d'aller direct dans un SAV "physique" (je suis sur Paris) en espérant obtenir un remplacement de batterie sans trop de chipotage  ?


----------



## kaos (21 Février 2008)

J'ai toujours eu ce shutdown moi aussi ... de toute façon j'ai tellement été au SAV que j'en ai plein le c*l du macbook ... peut etre que je téléphonerais suivant ce que je lis sur le forum
, je me doutais qu'il y avait un problème ... forcement à 2000 euros un laptop qui fait plus de 4 retours en moins d'un an ... oui y a un problème et pas que sur la batterie .

Je reste attentif à vos messages et j'attends un jour de motiv  pour tester ce "reset batterie"  
sinon je vais me faire un plaisir de crever ce macbook et passer sur une futur version , style EEpc un truc comme ça.


----------



## jpong (24 Février 2008)

kaos a dit:


> J'ai toujours eu ce shutdown moi aussi ... de toute façon j'ai tellement été au SAV que j'en ai plein le c*l du macbook ... peut etre que je téléphonerais suivant ce que je lis sur le forum
> , je me doutais qu'il y avait un problème ... forcement à 2000 euros un laptop qui fait plus de 4 retours en moins d'un an ... oui y a un problème et pas que sur la batterie .
> 
> Je reste attentif à vos messages et j'attends un jour de motiv  pour tester ce "reset batterie"
> sinon je vais me faire un plaisir de crever ce macbook et passer sur une futur version , style EEpc un truc comme ça.


merci 
je crois que mon pb de mise en veille est réglé (par ailleurs il y a un topic dédié sur ce forum:  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=199628&highlight=batterie+veille)... mais honnetement je ne sais pas par quel miracle. Ptet grace au calibrage de la batterie j'en sais rien, mais ça a l'air de mieux fonctionner (le voyant ne "respire" pas, mais au redémarrage, je retrouve mon bureau et mes docs ouverts en l'état).

Kaos, je suis désolé pour ton macbook, c'est la faute à pas de chance (en ce qui me concerne je touche du bois). J'ai fait pareil avec mon précédent ordi, un Acer que j'ai fini par fracasser tellement il m'énervait, et je ne regrette pas mon switch, au contraire

Petit HS: par contre je ne saurais que trop te déconseiller le eeepc que j'ai utilisé pendant 1 semaine en attendant de recevoir mon mac: il m'a très bien dépanné, mais pour un ordi que tu souhaites utiliser tous les jours et où tu passes du temps dessus, c'est pas du tout confortable: écran et clavier minuscules. Autant c'est génial au niveau de la transportabilité, autant pour la prise de note (en cours par exemple) ou le surf, c'est super galère!
Pour moi c'est clairement un joujou fait à la base pour un enfant (l'OS minimaliste sur base de linux, le clavier rikiki...). Par contre mon petit neveu a pris son pied dessus

PS: merci pour ton MP
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=199628&highlight=batterie+veille


----------



## nolive1617 (24 Février 2008)

Salut ! Voilà mes péripéties :
J'ai un macbook pro 15" depuis l'été 2006 (presque deux ans donc) et mon ordi s'éteignait vers 50% de la charge avant qu'un message n'apparaisse. Je n'ai pas souscrit à l'apple care. Je ne suis donc pas sous garantie. 
J'ai alors trouver cette page :
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbook_macbookpro/batteryupdate/

J'ai donc appeler Apple. Il m'a demandé de faire quelques manip donc le fameux "reset" (appuie de 10s sur le bouton ON sans alim ni batterie) et m'a demandé les spec. de la batterie (72 cycles..) et après qu'"il ait demandé conseil" (5 bonnes minutes...........) il m'a dit que ma batterie serait remplacée avec l'extension de garantie à deux ans:love: ! Je vais recevoir ma nouvelle batterie cette semaine!

Voilààà!

Nolive


----------



## macarel (24 Février 2008)

nolive1617 a dit:


> Salut ! Voilà mes péripéties :
> J'ai un macbook pro 15" depuis l'été 2006 (presque deux ans donc) et mon ordi s'éteignait vers 50% de la charge avant qu'un message n'apparaisse. Je n'ai pas souscrit à l'apple care. Je ne suis donc pas sous garantie.
> J'ai alors trouver cette page :
> http://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbook_macbookpro/batteryupdate/
> ...



On a pas du avoir la même personne, dans des conditions semblables "on" m'a envoyer ch*** :hein: 
J'ai acheté une batterie neuve  (Macway, très bien, 128 zorros tout de même) ).
Je vais quand-même re-essayer, sait on jamais


----------



## nolive1617 (24 Février 2008)

macarel a dit:


> On a pas du avoir la même personne, dans des conditions semblables "on" m'a envoyer ch*** :hein:
> J'ai acheté une batterie neuve  (Macway, très bien, 128 zorros tout de même) ).
> Je vais quand-même re-essayer, sait on jamais



Oui je pense que ça se retente!! je dois renvoyer ma batterie d'origine via UPS mais gratuitement (apple prend en charge ces frais)
bon courage!


----------



## zearnal (25 Février 2008)

Il m'est arrivé un truc louche : Ces derniers temps, je j'avais une perte d'autonomie après avoir chargé au max : le système m'annonce 2h20 d'autonomie avec une batterie en parfaite santé.
J'ai lu toutes les pages de ce topic, dans lequel il était fait mention des processus qui tournaient en tâche de fond. J'ai suivi le conseil et je suis tombé sur un processus qui me prennait 100% d'un de mes 2 core. Il se trouve que j'ai tenté une impression sur une imprimante dont je n'avais pas les drivers, ni un accès au web. C'est ce process d'impression qui me pompait toute la batterie. Depuis que je l'ai arrêté, la durée restante de la batterie ne cesse de remonter.
Moralité, bien regarder s'il n'y a pas un processus qui pique tout le jus.


----------



## nolive1617 (25 Février 2008)

zearnal a dit:


> Moralité, bien regarder s'il n'y a pas un processus qui pique tout le jus.



OUch'!! je n'aurais jamais pensé à ça!! bien vu    !!


----------



## kaos (26 Février 2008)

macarel a dit:


> On a pas du avoir la même personne, dans des conditions semblables "on" m'a envoyer ch*** :hein:
> J'ai acheté une batterie neuve  (*Macway, très bien, 128 zorros tout de même*) ).
> Je vais quand-même re-essayer, sait on jamais



DOMMAGE 

FASTMAC vends des batterie a un prix imbattable et elles sont visiblement bien plus puissante à en croire les retours des utilisateurs de Macgé ...; une batterie macbook est à 79 dollars


----------



## greggorynque (26 Février 2008)

cela reste super pas cher, mais c'est 100$ sur macbook (mar contre cela fait 65&#8364; au taux actuel ! ! ! !


----------



## kaos (26 Février 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> cela reste super pas cher, mais c'est 100$ sur macbook (mar contre cela fait 65&#8364; au taux actuel ! ! ! !




oui et j'ai eu une correspondance avec un gars sur macgé qui m'a donné les spécifications a la réception de sa batterie fastmac ... et il avait pas mal de miliamperes de plus par rapport a une batterie apple normale.

C'est macgé qui avait fait un article sur ce site ... et visiblement on gagne jusqu'a 20% d'autonomie


je vais pas tarder à en acheter une


----------



## David_b (26 Février 2008)

kaos a dit:


> oui et j'ai eu une correspondance avec un gars sur macgé qui m'a donné les spécifications a la réception de sa batterie fastmac ... et il avait pas mal de miliamperes de plus par rapport a une batterie apple normale.
> 
> C'est macgé qui avait fait un article sur ce site ... et visiblement on gagne jusqu'a 20% d'autonomie
> 
> ...


tu as eu des retours sur la batterie MBP, par hasard ? J'avoue que ça me tente aussi


----------



## shyriu (26 Février 2008)

bonjour !

ça fait quelques temps déjà que je suis ce fil et que j'observe les stats de ma batterie ...
Istat pro me donne infos différentes de celles du menu batterie Apple !
Je suis sur un MacBook Pro acheté sur le refurb en Aout 2006 (y a 18mois) qui n'a jamais tenu plus de 2h30 à 2H40 sur la batterie (là c'était sous tiger)
hier ma batterie avait une santé de 49% (toujours selon Istat) et aujourdhui 75%. 
(à l'instant 62%, bref le temps que je tape ce message, ca chahute pas mal on dirait... mes electrons doivent faire la fete la dessous !)

jen suis à 380 cycles ! j'ai une autonomie moyenne de 90 min(sous léopard) ... malgres le calibrage d il y a quelques semaines (qui ne semble pas avoir été efficace)

que pensez vous de ma situation ?
je me tate à commander une batterie Truepower ...


----------



## David_b (26 Février 2008)

shyriu a dit:


> jen suis à 380 cycles ! j'ai une autonomie moyenne de 90 min(sous léopard) ... malgres le calibrage d il y a quelques semaines (qui ne semble pas avoir été efficace)
> 
> que pensez vous de ma situation ?
> je me tate à commander une batterie Truepower ...



je crois que Apple garanti la "qualité" de la batterie pour 300 cycles.


----------



## shyriu (26 Février 2008)

ah ca, jetais pas au courant ! (sans jeu de mots... lol)
pour linstant ca fait 5 min quil affiche 0% dans le menu apple et istat ... lol
il est magique ce MBP !!!


----------



## kbanas (27 Février 2008)

bonjour à tous 
j'ai acheté un macbook 2G en noir 13", j'ai été super impressionné par la premiere prise en main de cet ordi car tres simple.
En revanche la batterie, je la trouve mediocre voir tres faible, est ce normal?


----------



## .Spirit (27 Février 2008)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacGé ! 

Non ce n'est pas normal ! Tu comptes combien de temps d'autonomie ?
Les infos batterie (menu pomme -> à propos de ce mac -> plus d'infos -> section matériel -> alimentation) te donnent combien de capacité (en mah) ? Tu devrais être proche de 5200 normalement.


----------



## hellasboy (28 Février 2008)

Bonsoir a tous, je vous raconte ma belle histoire.
La semaine derniere je sors tout en laissant mon macbook a chargé (je precise j'ai le modele 2ghz avec 2go de ram) et en rentrant j'observe sur que le symbole batterie n'est pas le meme que lorsque mon ordi charge. Enfete j'ai le symbole de la prise l'ordinateur est alimenté en électricité mais il ne recharge pas la batterie alors je rebranche l'adaptateur et toujours rien (le voyant est vert mais tres tres pale).
Je l'amène chez apple a nice, ils font un test avec un autre adaptateur et une autre batterie toujours le même problème.
Ils me disent de leur laisser pour qu'ils l'ouvrent( je suis certain a 99% qu'il ne l'a pas ouvert) donc je le laisse une semaine et je reviens le gars du sav me dit qu'il faut changer la carte mère et que ca coute 899 (alors que j'en ai vu a 450 euros sur le net). bref je m'en vais et je paye 42  pour rien (évidemment je suis plus sous garantie  ) .
Je serai vraiment étonné que ce soit la carte mère parce que je trouve ça vraiment bizarre que ca ne marche plus au bout de 30 minutes d'un coup comme ça.

J'aimerais avoir vos idées si vous pensez a une manip ou même le nettoyé (je n'ai pas peur de l'ouvrir j'ai déjà monté plusieurs pc) ou si vous êtes sur que ma carte mère est morte est ce que vous savez ou je peux commander une carte mère pour mon macbook a un prix correct. D'ailleurs j'aimerais savoir pourquoi la carte mère est aussi chére peut être que le CPU est soudé dessus?

J'espère que vous aurez une idée.

je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Février 2008)

hellasboy a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous, je vous raconte ma belle histoire.
> La semaine derniere je sors tout en laissant mon macbook a chargé (je precise j'ai le modele 2ghz avec 2go de ram) et en rentrant j'observe sur que le symbole batterie n'est pas le meme que lorsque mon ordi charge. Enfete j'ai le symbole de la prise l'ordinateur est alimenté en électricité mais il ne recharge pas la batterie alors je rebranche l'adaptateur et toujours rien (le voyant est vert mais tres tres pale).
> Je l'amène chez apple a nice, ils font un test avec un autre adaptateur et une autre batterie toujours le même problème.
> Ils me disent de leur laisser pour qu'ils l'ouvrent( je suis certain a 99% qu'il ne l'a pas ouvert) donc je le laisse une semaine et je reviens le gars du sav me dit qu'il faut changer la carte mère et que ca coute 899 (alors que j'en ai vu a 450 euros sur le net). bref je m'en vais et je paye 42  pour rien (évidemment je suis plus sous garantie  ) .
> ...



Pour ce qui est de la carte mère il me semble en effet que le CPU est fixé dessus... 
As-tu eu une mise à jour récemment ou as-tu bien regarder les posts sur les problèmes de batterie? Je me souviens qu'à une époque les MBP vait eu des problèmes de batterie du au gestionnaire d'alimentation. 
Pour ce qui est du reste avant de changer de carte mère tu peux toujours essayer tout ce que tu peux du côté logiciel. Le type a-t-il été plus précis dans la description du problème? 
A+


----------



## hellasboy (28 Février 2008)

oui mon macbook a toute les dernieres mise a jour installé. Je tiens a préciser que je suis sous léopard. Qu'est ce que je pourrais faire de coté logiciel?

Le gars du SAV n'a rien rajouté mais je sais tres bien qu'il a du juste tésté une batterie et un autre adaptateur.Il s'embete pas trop tu sais.
J'aimerais vraiment resoudre ce probleme parce que je suis étudiant et  même 450 euros ca fais mal...


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Février 2008)

hellasboy a dit:


> oui mon macbook a toute les dernieres mise a jour installé. Je tiens a préciser que je suis sous léopard. Qu'est ce que je pourrais faire de coté logiciel?
> 
> Le gars du SAV n'a rien rajouté mais je sais tres bien qu'il a du juste tésté une batterie et un autre adaptateur.Il s'embete pas trop tu sais.
> J'aimerais vraiment resoudre ce probleme parce que je suis étudiant et  même 450 euros ca fais mal...



Ce que je voulais dire c'est que si tu changes ta carte mère tu devras de toutes les façons tout réinstaller ensuite et faire les sauvegardes en conséquences... Juste avant que ce problème apparaissent y a t-il eu de nouveles installation??? 
As-tu le moyen d'avoir un second avis c'est encore ce qui me semblerait le plus sage... 
A+


----------



## hellasboy (28 Février 2008)

non je n'ai rien installé pour que ca fasse ca. Je vais essayer de trouver un autre magasin sur nice pour qu'il fasse des test mais j'espere toujours pouvoir trouver la solution ici pour pouvoir le reparer moi meme.

merci bcp en tout cas


----------



## goldberg (28 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Petit souci :
J'ai fais une mise à jour mineure (de iTunes, et divers bidules avec ma 10.4.11) via "mise à jour de logiciels" dans le menu pomme.
Depuis, je me suis aperçu par iStatpro que l'état de santé de ma batterie était retombé à 70% environ (variable de 55% à 100% ensuite).
J'en suis à 94 cycles de recharge.
De plus ma batterie affiche une autonomie maximale d'environ 3 heures au lieu d'un peu plus de 4h avant la mise à jour (ou avant que cette mise à jour me mette la puce à loreille d'un problème déjà existant).
En observant ce qui avait pu être changé j'ai vu que batteryupdater <DD/Système/bibliothèque.systemConfiguration/batteryupdater> est passé en 1.3.
J'ai vu sur le site de Apple que cette mie à jour concerne les Macbook pro 15"
J'ai appelé Apple qui me dit que son site n'est pas à jour (?) et que cet update concerne l'ensemble des Macbook (pourquoi pas ?).
Or après - sous leurs conseils - avoir reseté le power manager, je vois peu de changement (légère amélioration, mais sans plus).
Dois-je continuer ainsi ? Faire changer la batterie (garantie) ? Donwngrader mon  batteryupdater en 1.2 ? et si c'est le cas comment ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Février 2008)

Salut, 
quelqu'un d(autre en détresse de batterie sous macBook... Je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider ou te renseigner...
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=207918
A+


----------



## hellasboy (28 Février 2008)

salut moi j'ai mon ordi qui refuse de charger depuis 1 semaine. Le macbook est maintenu en marche grace a l'alimentation secteur mais il ne charge pas la batterie. pourrais tu me dire comment tu as fais un reset du power manager stp avec un peu de chance ca pourra reparer mon probleme. je te remerci d'avance


----------



## hellasboy (28 Février 2008)

merci beaucoup j'ai posté un message.Si vous autres avez une idée n'hesitez pas


----------



## goldberg (28 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
Alors, si ne ne m'abuse, il faut :
1) tout éteindre
2) tout débrancher et ôter tous les périphériques
3) ôter la batterie
4) appuyer sur le bouton d'alimentation (marche/arrêt) 15 secondes
5 tout remettre...
Vouili


----------



## hellasboy (28 Février 2008)

ok merci beaucoup.
J'avais espoir mais ca n'a rien fait.
Je suis déséspéré


----------



## hellasboy (28 Février 2008)

Aidez moi les gars s'il vous plait.Je suis etudiant et une carte mere a 500 euros ( MCS  ma demandé 900 euros) ca va me tuer lol...


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Février 2008)

hellasboy a dit:


> Aidez moi les gars s'il vous plait.Je suis etudiant et une carte mere a 500 euros ( MCS  ma demandé 900 euros) ca va me tuer lol...



Très sncérement le meilleur conseil que l'on peut te donner si tu ne trouves pas de solution ici c'est d'essayer de trouver un autre endroit ou faire le diagnostic... 
Bon courage en tout cas
A+


----------



## Tox (28 Février 2008)

hellasboy a dit:


> Aidez moi les gars s'il vous plait.Je suis etudiant et une carte mere a 500 euros ( MCS  ma demandé 900 euros ) ca va me tuer lol...


As-tu regardé cette page ?


----------



## hellasboy (28 Février 2008)

oui tout est a jour.
Tu n'aurais pas une adresse sur nice appart MCS pour faire mon diagnostic.
Merci


----------



## Cath83 (29 Février 2008)

hellasboy a dit:


> oui tout est a jour.
> Tu n'aurais pas une adresse sur nice appart MCS pour faire mon diagnostic.
> Merci



Nice je ne sais pas et en effet  MCS ... j'ai laissé tomber. En revanche, Sergio un technico qui travaillait chez MCS il y a quelques années bosse aujourd'hui chez welcome informatique à Cannes,PC & Mac,  Bd de la république, pas loin de la gare. C'est la que je vais maintenant. C'est pas mal. 

Moi à ta place je repérerais sur la carte, des membres des Niçois, (il y en a) et je les contacterais par messag privé; Ils connaissent peut-être une bonne adresse en bas de ta rue !


----------



## Timekeeper (2 Mars 2008)

Timekeeper a dit:


> Alors je viens de faire un reset et de laisser ma batterie se vider sans moi et une fois revenu, j'ai eu un comportement inédit :
> la diode blanche était éteinte, mais la machine avais pris le temps de se mettre en ville profonde (sauvegarde de l'état en mémoire).
> 
> C'est étrange, quand je l'ai acheté (novembre) et jusqu'à ce qu'il ne "_fonctionne plus_", il se mettait simplement en veille classique sauf que je ne pouvais plus le réveiller sans le brancher.
> ...



Bon bâh niet : ça a marché une fois mais ça recoupe !

Et puis ce soir il me fait un truc qu'il ne m'a jamais fait, batterie chargée, il m'affiche à côté de l'icône un "_(Aucune recharge en cours)_" qui prend énormément de place.
Je peux l'enlever en demandant à afficher uniquement l'icône, mais ce n'est pas pratique ni normal.
J'ai fait une courte recherche ça semble venir de 10.2, mais il ne me l'a pas fait jusqu'à ce soir (j'ai joué avec Onyx avant, ça a peut-être un rapport), et n'aillant pas encore vidé ma batterie, j'espère qu'il acceptera de la recharger


----------



## mac_gyver (3 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Je m'intéresse à beaucoup de sujets parlant des batteries de MacBook et j'ai appris un certain nombre de choses (comment faire une calibration, comment économiser la batterie, etc.)

Cependant, malgré tout cela, je ne me sens pas rassuré par rapport aux données fournies par Coconut (que j'ai laissé tombé car pb de fiabilité avec Léopard) et la rubrique "A propos de ce Mac".

Voilà, mon MacBook date de Janvier et à chaque recharge, *la capacité de charge complète diminue vite* (me semble-t-il) : en 3 charges complètes, de la mise en veille jusque 100%, *je suis passé de plus de 5400 mAh à 5200 mAh puis là à 4869 mAh.*

Je précise que je ne connait pas cette unité et que je ne sais pas bien interpréter les données fournies. *Quelqu'un saurait-il me dire si c'est catastrophique ou pas ? :rose:*


----------



## iShin (3 Mars 2008)

En principe non.
Il suffit de décharger la batterie et de la recharger pour retrouver une capacité normale.

En tout cas, pas de problème avec Coconut sous Léopard pour ma part.


----------



## Tox (4 Mars 2008)

Les données fournies par Coconut (le nombre de cycles, le chargeur connecté et la batterie en charge) sont erronées sous Leopard. Par contre, l'état de la batterie est correcte.

Tu ne connais donc pas ce problème ?


----------



## iShin (4 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Les données fournies par Coconut (le nombre de cycles, le chargeur connecté et la batterie en charge) sont erronées sous Leopard. Par contre, l'état de la batterie est correcte.
> 
> Tu ne connais donc pas ce problème ?



Non pas de problème de mon côté hormis l'histoire du chargeur connecté qui s'affiche 1fois sur 2.


----------



## benjdeparis (4 Mars 2008)

Même souci avec mon MacBook. Il m'affiche depuis peu "Aucune recharge en cours".
Apparemment, certaines batteries sont totalement mise hors d'usage par Mac OS 10.5.2
Certaines séries uniquement.
J'ai appelé Apple, qui connait ce souci et pour ce cas-là uniquement, ils m'envoient une batterie neuve.


----------



## Makhno (4 Mars 2008)

Salut !
Sais-tu si apple recense les numéros de batteries concernées par cela à quelque part ?

Ma batterie commence à me faire enrager... Elle joue le yoyo entre 4300 et 5300 mah(voire un peu plus)... C'est normal d'après vous que cela varie à ce point là ? C'est venu d'un coup en plus ces variations subites... 
Pour 97 cycles, être à 4400 mah, c'est une usure normale ?
Là c'est cool, je suis à 5321... Mais pour combien de temps... 

J'ai déjà posté plusieurs fois dans ce topic mais personne ne m'a répondu... Please, donnez moi votre avis...


----------



## benjdeparis (4 Mars 2008)

Ah non, ça je ne sais pas.
En tous cas, la personne m'a fait faire des manips sur le MacBook, avec et sans batterie. M'a demandé des infos sur la batterie accessibles dans les infos du Mac et le n° de série et n'a pas vraiment hésité à me l'échanger.
Elle insiste bien qu'il s'agit d'un échange exceptionnel pour ce cas. Donc à mon avis, ils sont au courant du souci.
C'est la 1ère fois que j'appelle l'assistance d'Apple en 15 ans et j'avoue être ravis de son efficacité.
Attente de moins de 2 min et un appel de moins de 10 min. Une réponse claire et précise. Ca fait plaisir.

Les infos de ma batterie:
Charge restante (mAh) :	90
Charge complète :	Non
En cours de chargement :	Non
Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	4514

Malgré l'adaptateur branché, elle ne se recharge pas et il est affiché "Aucune recharge en cours".


----------



## Makhno (4 Mars 2008)

Bah finalement je préférerais avoir un problème comme le tien. Au moins c'est clair, net et précis. 
La mienne joue au yoyo et quand elle est au plus bas, j'ai peur qu'on me dise que la garantie ne prend pas cela en compte car c'est une usure normale...


----------



## benjdeparis (4 Mars 2008)

Oui, y a des chances. Les batteries sont du consommable.
T'as pas moyen d'en tester une autre ?


----------



## Makhno (4 Mars 2008)

Bah nan, j'ai qu'un macbook et suis le seul de la famille à être passé du côté obscur de la force... 

Ce qui m'embête c'est que c'est arrivé du jour au lendemain, vraiment. J'ai toujours fait gaffe à l'autonomie de l'ordi et d'un coup j'ai remarqué que j'avais perdu je ne sais où une heure à une heure et demie... C'est ça qui est bizarre... Ça ne ressemble pas à une usure petit à petit...


----------



## Cath83 (5 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut !
> Sais-tu si apple recense les numéros de batteries concernées par cela à quelque part ?
> 
> Ma batterie commence à me faire enrager... Elle joue le yoyo entre 4300 et 5300 mah(voire un peu plus)... C'est normal d'après vous que cela varie à ce point là ? C'est venu d'un coup en plus ces variations subites...
> ...



Dans ce fil, tu trouveras avec un peu de patience tous les sujets et toutes les pannes possibles et imaginables de batterie. (dont la mienne d'ailleurs)
Tu verras aussi qu'il y a des procédures pour tenter de booster ta batterie, également des programmes de mises à jour, des rappels de batteries Apple etc... En remontant donc tout ça sur plusieurs mois en arrière (et en lisant ton petit manuel livré avec le bouquin) tu trouveras forcément la même histoire que la tienne. 
si tes procédures de calibrage de reset etc etc ne marchent pas, la seulement tu peux commencer à envisager une demande de garantie.


----------



## benjdeparis (5 Mars 2008)

Plus rapide, tu meurs.
Appel hier chez Apple, batterie reçue ce matin. Incroyable !!!
Bravo La Pomme.


----------



## Makhno (5 Mars 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Dans ce fil, tu trouveras avec un peu de patience tous les sujets et toutes les pannes possibles et imaginables de batterie. (dont la mienne d'ailleurs)
> Tu verras aussi qu'il y a des procédures pour tenter de booster ta batterie, également des programmes de mises à jour, des rappels de batteries Apple etc... En remontant donc tout ça sur plusieurs mois en arrière (et en lisant ton petit manuel livré avec le bouquin) tu trouveras forcément la même histoire que la tienne.
> si tes procédures de calibrage de reset etc etc ne marchent pas, la seulement tu peux commencer à envisager une demande de garantie.



J'ai survolé le topic mais n'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire... m'y plongerai quand la fac m'accordera un peu plus de temps 
Calibrage effectué régulièrement, une fois ça envoie ma batterie par le fond, à 4500 mah, une autre fois ça la fait grimper au rideau, à 5300 mah... allez savoir... 
Reset ? Je cherche ça. C'est la même chose que celui qui concerne le SMC ou quelque chose comme ça ? Si oui, fait aussi...


----------



## Cath83 (6 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> J'ai survolé le topic mais n'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire... m'y plongerai quand la fac m'accordera un peu plus de temps
> Calibrage effectué régulièrement, une fois ça envoie ma batterie par le fond, à 4500 mah, une autre fois ça la fait grimper au rideau, à 5300 mah... allez savoir...
> Reset ? Je cherche ça. C'est la même chose que celui qui concerne le SMC ou quelque chose comme ça ? Si oui, fait aussi...



Bon, je suis de celles qui pensent qu'il faut aider la jeunesse... je te fais donc gagner du temps : tu peux aussi tenter : éteindre ton ordi, débrancher l'alimentation, enlever la batterie, appuyer 12 secondes sur le bouton de démarrage, remettre la batterie, remettre l'alim et re démarrer. (SMC ? sais plus oui c'est peut-être ça...)
Cette procédure, je l'avais faite en dernier ressort avec Apple au télephone pour diagnostiquer ma batterie qui devenait paresseuse. La tienne en revanche semble folle..
Mais je pressent un tout bête problème de batterie. As tu cherché sur  site d'Apple les mises à jour et le programme d'échange ?
La mienne a été reprise malgré le dépassement de garantie, les symptômes tombant en plein dedans.




benjdeparis a dit:


> Plus rapide, tu meurs.
> Appel hier chez Apple, batterie reçue ce matin. Incroyable !!!
> Bravo La Pomme.



C'est bien de le dire, ça rouspète souvent plus qu'autre chose sur les forums...
NB : tu habites en ville? en principe, c'est plus rapide qu'en plein coeur de la pampa...


----------



## Makhno (6 Mars 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Bon, je suis de celles qui pensent qu'il faut aider la jeunesse... je te fais donc gagner du temps : tu peux aussi tenter : éteindre ton ordi, débrancher l'alimentation, enlever la batterie, appuyer 12 secondes sur le bouton de démarrage, remettre la batterie, remettre l'alim et re démarrer. (SMC ? sais plus oui c'est peut-être ça...)
> Cette procédure, je l'avais faite en dernier ressort avec Apple au télephone pour diagnostiquer ma batterie qui devenait paresseuse. La tienne en revanche semble folle..
> Mais je pressent un tout bête problème de batterie. As tu cherché sur  site d'Apple les mises à jour et le programme d'échange ?
> La mienne a été reprise malgré le dépassement de garantie, les symptômes tombant en plein dedans.



C'est chouette d'être jeune 
En fait j'ai vu juste après avoir posté que la procédure était décrite tout en haut de la page précédente... Pas malin malin le gars... 
Pour le reset SMC, c'est 5 secondes le temps de maintien du bouton, c'est donc (peut-être) bien différent. 
J'ai farfouillé un peu sur le site d'apple, je suis tombé, par le biais de ce topic ou un autre je ne sais plus, sur un page proposant la mise à jour de batterie updater (passer en 1.2). Et je suis déjà en 1.3... J'ai pas tenté, je ne voulais pes trop jouer avec le feu... 
Par ailleurs, je ne pense pas être concerné par un quelconque programme d'échange. Mon macbook date du 1 octobre 2007 (assemblé en août selon je ne sais plus quel petit utilitaire), tous les programmes de retour sont antérieurs. 

Mais, oui, je pense aussi que j'ai bien un problème de batterie... J'ai percuté ce matin sous ma douche que si tomber à 4300 mah était une usure normale, il serait logiquement impossible de repasser par 5300... Une batterie usée ne se refait pas une santé d'elle-même... Donc... Je vais appeler je pense Apple, quitte à en rajouter un peu sur le yoyo et tenter de m'en faire envoyer une...


----------



## skink (6 Mars 2008)

Je viens d'avoir mon Macbook Pro et j'aurais une question :

* Je vais beaucoup utiliser mon ordinateur depuis chez moi, est-ce qui est mieux que je le laisse branché ou que je l'utilise sur batterie. En gros, je l'utiliserais sur un bureau entre 9h et 19h et le soir plus en "portable".


----------



## Mac1978 (6 Mars 2008)

skink a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir mon Macbook Pro et j'aurais une question :
> 
> * Je vais beaucoup utiliser mon ordinateur depuis chez moi, est-ce qui est mieux que je le laisse branché ou que je l'utilise sur batterie. En gros, je l'utiliserais sur un bureau entre 9h et 19h et le soir plus en "portable".



Si tu lis l'anglais:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium_ion_battery#Guidelines_for_prolonging_Li-ion_battery_life

Si non, grosso-modo:
1. Pas d'effet mémoire comme sur les Ni-Cad, donc pas besoin de décharger quasi à fond avant de recharger. 
2. Toutes les 30-40 recharges, tu fais un cycle complet (décharge complète - recharge complète)
3. Tu stocke au frais (pas dans le congel. tout de même)
4. Si tu as les sous, tu tournes sur 2 batteries que tu échanges tous les mois.
5. Tu évites le stockage déchargé.

Avec ça, tu devrais vouloir une nouvelle machine avant que la batterie n'ait rendu l'âme.


----------



## skink (7 Mars 2008)

Merci beaucoup

Une autre question, la nuit est-ce qu'il est préférable de couper la machine ou suspendre l'activié suffit. Et sinon sur batterie, ça peut terrible longtemps avec la suspension d'activité ?


----------



## Cath83 (7 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> C'est chouette d'être jeune
> J'ai percuté ce matin sous ma douche que si tomber à 4300 mah était une usure normale, il serait logiquement impossible de repasser par 5300... Une batterie usée ne se refait pas une santé d'elle-même... Donc... Je vais appeler je pense Apple, quitte à en rajouter un peu sur le yoyo et tenter de m'en faire envoyer une...


Jeune, hygiénique et sage en même temps... le mix idéal!  faut que je te présente à ma fille  !


----------



## Sams'tru (7 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, 
Je viens de remplacer mon iBook G4 par un nouveau MacBookPro 15". Comme je travaille toute la journée sur mes portables, même en débranchant la prise secteur une fois la charge complète, la batterie de mon iBook est à peu près naze après 2ans. J'imagine qu'elle a dépassé son nombre critique de chargements/déchargements. J'ai pas envie d'avoir le même problème avec le nouveau MacBookPro, donc comme j'ai généralement une prise secteur à ma disposition, je n'ai pas souvent besoin de la batterie (ok, en cas de coupure de courant ça aide, mais ça n'arrive jamais où je travaille). Donc ma question est (finalement): est-ce déconseillé de retirer la batterie pour travailler uniquement sur le secteur ? Est-ce un problème pour le portable ? 

Merci


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mars 2008)

Bonjour et Bienvenue à toi  

non, ce n'est pas mauvais pour le portable... néanmoins, il n'y a pas qu'une coupure de courant qui puisse poser problème...... mais aussi l'arrachage sauvage de ton cable d'alim (je sais ce que c'est , j'ai un gamin turbulent  )

Mais, très franchement, ça ne m'a jamais posé de soucis de laisser le secteur ET la batterie..... Ce qui tue une batterie c'est sa non utilisation et sa mauvaise utilisation (branchement et débranchement répétés) 

j'ai également tué ma batterie (sur un PB G4) en +/- 2 ans ....parce que chez moi, hop sur secteur, puis arrivé au taf, hop sur secteur.... et ainsi de suite....

à+


----------



## Makhno (7 Mars 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Jeune, hygiénique et sage en même temps... le mix idéal!  faut que je te présente à ma fille  !



looool
  
  
:love: :rateau: 

Trop tard...


----------



## oubapien (7 Mars 2008)

Une question me tarraude. Quand je travaille chez moi dans mon bureau, mieux vaut il que je laisse mon macbook pro branché sur secteur avec la batterie ou branché sur secteur sans la batterie?​


----------



## Mac1978 (7 Mars 2008)

skink a dit:


> Merci beaucoup
> 
> Une autre question, la nuit est-ce qu'il est préférable de couper la machine ou suspendre l'activié suffit. Et sinon sur batterie, ça peut terrible longtemps avec la suspension d'activité ?



Éteins la nuit et débranche la prise de la machine, si elle est chargée à 95% et plus (tu peux le voir en permanence dans la barre de menu si tu règles correctement tes préf. système). En veille, la machine est toujours sous tension, et sans raison ça consomme et chauffe pour rien. Enlève la prise car on ne sait jamais ce qui peux arriver via le réseau durant la nuit. Il y a fort longtemps, mon immeuble a pris un éclair et malgré le paratonnerre, une dizaine de télé des locataires qui étaient en veille et mon Mac II Ci qui tournait quasi nuit et jour avaient cramés. J'en ai tiré une leçon...

Sous Tiger, la maintenance automatique se faisait la nuit, donc laisser sa machine allumée une fois par semaine avait du sens. Sous Leopard, j'ai lu que cette maintenance se faisait automatiquement durant la journée, donc encore moins de raison de laisser la machine allumée la nuit.

Concernant la 2ème partie de ta question, il manque un verbe je crois.


----------



## benjdeparis (8 Mars 2008)

hellasboy a dit:


> salut moi j'ai mon ordi qui refuse de charger depuis 1 semaine. Le macbook est maintenu en marche grace a l'alimentation secteur mais il ne charge pas la batterie. pourrais tu me dire comment tu as fais un reset du power manager stp avec un peu de chance ca pourra reparer mon probleme. je te remerci d'avance



J'ai le même problème que toi, depuis 1 semaine ou 2. Apple m'a renvoyé une batterie neuve, mais j'ai le même souci avec celle-là aussi 



Timekeeper a dit:


> Bon bâh niet : ça a marché une fois mais ça recoupe !
> 
> Et puis ce soir il me fait un truc qu'il ne m'a jamais fait, batterie chargée, il m'affiche à côté de l'icône un "_(Aucune recharge en cours)_" qui prend énormément de place.
> Je peux l'enlever en demandant à afficher uniquement l'icône, mais ce n'est pas pratique ni normal.
> J'ai fait une courte recherche ça semble venir de 10.2, mais il ne me l'a pas fait jusqu'à ce soir (j'ai joué avec Onyx avant, ça a peut-être un rapport), et n'aillant pas encore vidé ma batterie, j'espère qu'il acceptera de la recharger



Même souci que toi depuis peu. Même avec une nouvelle batterie.
C'est quand même bizarre que d'un coup d'un seul, on soit plusieurs à avoir le même souci.


----------



## Tootie (8 Mars 2008)

clementst a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un macbook core duo acheté en juillet 2006
> Aujourd'hui ma batterie a exactement 300 cycles de recharges. Voici les inforamtions :
> 
> J'ai aussi eu plusieurs fois le problème où l'ordinateur s'éteint proche des 20% sans afficher le message de batterie faible.



J'ai acheté mon Macbok exactement en même temps; je le récupère après une longue absence pour remplacement de la CM. Alors que moi j'ai tjrs fait les calibrages régulièrement, il ne charge plus qu'à 71% d'après Coconut et surtout *il s'éteint chaque fois sans avertissement alors que je suis autour de 20%, Je n'arrive pas à refaire un calibrage correct vu qu'il ne descend pas très bas*
J'ai essayé aussi  enlèvement batterie et maintien du bouton d'alimentation enfoncé sans chgt

quelqu'un a t-il une idée ? Et toi  Clementst , comment cela a t-il évolué ?


----------



## Cath83 (9 Mars 2008)

Tootie a dit:


> J'ai acheté mon Macbok exactement en même temps; je le récupère après une longue absence pour remplacement de la CM. Alors que moi j'ai tjrs fait les calibrages régulièrement, il ne charge plus qu'à 71% d'après Coconut et surtout *il s'éteint chaque fois sans avertissement alors que je suis autour de 20%, Je n'arrive pas à refaire un calibrage correct vu qu'il ne descend pas très bas*
> J'ai essayé aussi  enlèvement batterie et maintien du bouton d'alimentation enfoncé sans chgt
> 
> quelqu'un a t-il une idée ? Et toi  Clementst , comment cela a t-il évolué ?



Ce sont ces symptômes que j'ai eus avant le remplacement de la batterie de mon MB acheté en juillet 2006 aussi...
NB batterie changée gracieusement cet automne malgré le dépassement de garantie (je devais en être à 17-18 mois)


----------



## Tootie (9 Mars 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Ce sont ces symptômes que j'ai eus avant le remplacement de la batterie de mon MB acheté en juillet 2006 aussi...
> NB batterie changée gracieusement cet automne malgré le dépassement de garantie (je devais en être à 17-18 mois)



mais qd je vais sur le site d'Apple pour ce souci, je ne réponds pas aux critères, elle n'est pas déformée et surtout elle a dépassé les 300 cycles (376 mardi qd je l'ai récupéré et déjà 381 hier puisqu'elle ne dépasse pas 2h) 
Je vais qd même essayer : Il faut contacter le revendeur agréé ou Apple direct ?


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2008)

dans les 2 cas ils te diront que ta batterie n'est pas éligible au programme d'extension de garantie


----------



## Tootie (9 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> dans les 2 cas ils te diront que ta batterie n'est pas éligible au programme d'extension de garantie



Ceci dit - ouf ça soulage ! - je comprends que certains de mes PB soient liés à la batterie mais l'extinction brutale sans avertissement de niveau bas, c'est aussi la batterie ????


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2008)

il y a de très forte chance


----------



## Tootie (9 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> il y a de très forte chance



... je viens de récupérer mon MB après 4 mois d'absence suite à un remplacement de la CM. Or certains symptômes ressemblaient à ce que j'ai maintenant (souci de veille, allumage, extinction) Or si l'extinction brutale sans message de niveau bas n'est à relier qu'à la batterie, c'est ennuyeux mais pas dangereux et je ne dois pas me précipiter de nouveau chez mon technicien. tandis que si le non-signalement dépend 'autre chose, je dois me faire du souci. 
Donc seulement batterie ?


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2008)

il y a de forte change


----------



## Cath83 (10 Mars 2008)

Tootie a dit:


> ... je viens de récupérer mon MB après 4 mois d'absence suite à un remplacement de la CM. Or certains symptômes ressemblaient à ce que j'ai maintenant (souci de veille, allumage, extinction) Or si l'extinction brutale sans message de niveau bas n'est à relier qu'à la batterie, c'est ennuyeux mais pas dangereux et je ne dois pas me précipiter de nouveau chez mon technicien. tandis que si le non-signalement dépend 'autre chose, je dois me faire du souci.
> Donc seulement batterie ?




J'ai eu également le même prob de CM au début de mon ordi  (fin 2006) pour les mêmes symptômes que toi : bizarreries à l'allumage/ extinction, mise en veille ... et mes ex prob de batteries correspondent précisément aux tiens. Je ne sais plus le nbre de cycles, moins que toi, c'est certain, mais encore une fois, ils m'ont remplacé la batterie sans broncher.

Pourquoi n'essaies tu pas d'appeler ? tu seras fixé


----------



## tonio08 (11 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai un macbook pro depuis novembre 2006 et ma batterie est a 45% de health et je ne tient guère plus de 1h30 avec wifi activé en lecture de video ou même usage courant. Est-ce normal?
Je pense que je vais la changer. Je pars bientôt aux USA. Si je l'achète là-bas ca ira; ce sera le même modèle que celle achetée en France?

Merci


----------



## eldanna (13 Mars 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

après 20 mois d'utilisation la batterie de mon macbook 13 pouces semble agonisante.
J'ai d'abord connu la phase "je m'éteins brutalement sans prévenir, alors qu'il reste 50% de charge affichée". Sympa quand on bosse.
J'ai recalibré et c'est de pire en pire, là je suis en phase "je passe en veille quand on ne m'utilise pas, et impossible de me rallumer". Le disque dur essaie vaguement de se remuer puis silence et la petite lumière à l'avant du portable s'éteint entièrement.
D'après coconut battery elle serait à 4200mah environ, pour 5200 lorsqu'elle était neuve. Coconut est donc bien incapable de nous signaler la mort réelle d'une batterie...

Bon 20 mois quand je lis les malheurs de certains sur ce thread, je n'ose guère me plaindre. Mais je me rappelle mon premier powerbook, un 5300 dont je n'ai jamais eu à changer la batterie et ce pendant quatre bonnes années...
Allez, 139 euros à casquer. Merci Apple pour tout ce joli progrès.


----------



## Cath83 (14 Mars 2008)

eldanna a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> après 20 mois d'utilisation la batterie de mon macbook 13 pouces semble agonisante.
> J'ai d'abord connu la phase "je m'éteins brutalement sans prévenir, alors qu'il reste 50% de charge affichée". Sympa quand on bosse.
> ...



Hum ...  faudrait te faire prêter une autre batterie pour tester la bête et être certain qu'elle est bien en cause.


----------



## shenrone (14 Mars 2008)

Je m'explique, pour l'instant mon macbook est sédentaire et je passe mon temps à le charger, le débrancher, l'utiliser, puis recommencer l'opération.

Puis je le laisser brancher en permanence?
Dois je débrancher le secteur lorsque le mac est éteint?

Ces questions me pose soucis car ayant switcher d'un vaio avec batterie amovible ou le problème ne se posait pas, je m'inquiète de la durée de vie de mon mac en cas de mauvaise utilisation!

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Je m'explique, pour l'instant mon macbook est sédentaire et je passe mon temps à le charger, le débrancher, l'utiliser, puis recommencer l'opération.
> 
> Puis je le laisser brancher en permanence? *oui*
> Dois je débrancher le secteur lorsque le mac est éteint? *non*
> ...


tant que tu as respecte les cycles de charge au moment de l'achat ensuite plus de souci


----------



## vleroy (14 Mars 2008)

mon avis, c'est se prendre la tête pour rien 
vis ta vie et offre les mêmes perspectives à ton portable, il va te remercier


----------



## g.robinson (14 Mars 2008)

ou quand tu le laisses longtemps en place, branche le secteur et retire la batterie


----------



## sehkmet (14 Mars 2008)

retirer la baterie ne sert absolument a rien car le courant ne passe par par celle-ci quand il est brancher sur le courant ... encore une legende urbaine ...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mars 2008)

sehkmet a dit:


> retirer la baterie ne sert absolument a rien car le courant ne passe par par celle-ci quand il est brancher sur le courant ... encore une legende urbaine ...



ahhh booooooon ? et elle se charge comment alors ? 


retirer la batterie, *lorsqu'elle est chargée*, ne sert absolument a rien car le courant ne passe *plus* par par celle-ci quand il est branché sur le courant


----------



## shenrone (14 Mars 2008)

Merci pour les réponses et désolé d'avoir crée un nouveau post:rose:


----------



## sehkmet (14 Mars 2008)

elle se recharge quand elle est vide mais une fois pleinne le courant ne passe plus par celle la ....

sinon ta baterie serais foutu au bout de quelque jour ...


----------



## Tootie (14 Mars 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> J'ai eu également le même prob de CM au début de mon ordi  (fin 2006) pour les mêmes symptômes que toi : bizarreries à l'allumage/ extinction, mise en veille ... et mes ex prob de batteries correspondent précisément aux tiens. Je ne sais plus le nbre de cycles, moins que toi, c'est certain, mais encore une fois, ils m'ont remplacé la batterie sans broncher.
> 
> Pourquoi n'essaies tu pas d'appeler ? tu seras fixé



J'ai suivi ton excellent conseil et débarqué chez Cami-Liège mon concessionnaire Apple. Il a simplement regardé sur le site avec le n° de série de mon mac et échangé sans sourciller ma batterie qui avait pourtant 383 recharges. Mais contrairement à ce qui est dit en ligne par Apple, la seule chose qui compte c'est le n° de série de l'appareil et j'étais dans la bonne ou plutôt la mauvaise ;-))
Maintenant le message d'annonce de niveau bas est réapparu. Par contre - mais ça c'est ds un autre post, le plantage kernel panic lors de la sortie de veille est réapparu après le chgt de batterie, tjrs même circonstance : réveil après que l'imprimante ait été débranchée ... 
Enfin la batterie c'est déjà un bon plan Merci !!


----------



## Cath83 (15 Mars 2008)

Tootie a dit:


> J'ai suivi ton excellent conseil et débarqué chez Cami-Liège mon concessionnaire Apple. Il a simplement regardé sur le site avec le n° de série de mon mac et échangé sans sourciller ma batterie qui avait pourtant 383 recharges. Mais contrairement à ce qui est dit en ligne par Apple, la seule chose qui compte c'est le n° de série de l'appareil et j'étais dans la bonne ou plutôt la mauvaise ;-))
> Maintenant le message d'annonce de niveau bas est réapparu. Par contre - mais ça c'est ds un autre post, le plantage kernel panic lors de la sortie de veille est réapparu après le chgt de batterie, tjrs même circonstance : réveil après que l'imprimante ait été débranchée ...
> Enfin la batterie c'est déjà un bon plan Merci !!



Contente d'avoir pu aider


----------



## billy boy 89 (16 Mars 2008)

Salut,
Moi j'ai aussi un truc bizarre aec ma batterie  mon MBP a 2  mois et depuis hier la batterie est passer de 4H30 en traitement de texte à 2h.
Quelqu'un sait pourquoi? et est ce qu'il y a  une solution?


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mars 2008)

tu l'avais rechargée ???


----------



## billy boy 89 (16 Mars 2008)

Biensur, si tu as une solution je suis  tout ouï


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mars 2008)

telécharge coconut battery et dis nous ce qu'il te dit...


----------



## Tox (16 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> telécharge coconut battery et dis nous ce qu'il te dit...


 Pas besoin d'aller si loin, simplement reporter les informations trouvées sous "Alimentation" dans "Informations système" (Menu Pomme -> A propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos...).


----------



## Brissac (16 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un portable MacBook (voir détails dans ma signature) la semaine dernière.
C'est mon premier portable Mac, je n'ai donc pas d'expérience en la matière.
D'où mon interrogation : dois-je ôter la batterie lorsque je branche mon portable sur le secteur, ou pas ?
Certains disent que ça abîme la batterie si elle reste dans l'appareil, d'autres disent que ça n'a aucune importance
Votre avis ?


----------



## macsurf (16 Mars 2008)

Bonjour
Pour la batterie si tu l'enlèves tu perds la moitié de la puissance de ton portable.
Si tu veux prolonger la vie de ta batterie il faut la vider entièrement et régulièrement 1 fois par semaine par exemple.
A+


----------



## Tootie (16 Mars 2008)

Brissac a dit:


> Certains disent que ça abîme la batterie si elle reste dans l'appareil, d'autres disent que ça n'a aucune importance
> Votre avis ?



Comme me l'a redit encore jeudi le technicien d'Apple, l'important c'est de remplir/vider régulièrement, plus encore que le recalibrage mensuel. 
La meilleure façon de s'en servir,  c'est le navetteur qui part avec son portable chargé, qui l'utilise ds le train, le vide et le recharge en arrivant au bureau. 
Il parait que cela peut varier de 1 à 3  dans la vie de la batterie. C'est un portable, il faut s'en servir comme un portable -> en utilisant la batterie, pas sur le secteur. Qd elle est vide, alors on branche.


----------



## Cath83 (17 Mars 2008)

Serait-il envisageable de faire un post, verrouillé,  avec "de la bonne utilisation et gestion de sa batterie  " ? ça éviterait les questions et réponses qui reviennent très régulièrement ?


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Serait-il envisageable de faire un post, verrouillé,  avec "de la bonne utilisation et gestion de sa batterie  " ? ça éviterait les questions et réponses qui reviennent très régulièrement ?



ça existe déjà


----------



## Cath83 (18 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ça existe déjà



Ben oui, faut croire qu'on ne voit pas clair...

Et en intitulant le sujet "batteries portables, utilisation maintenance programmes échanges"


----------



## billy boy 89 (18 Mars 2008)

Salut,
Dsl TOX pour le temps de réponse dans info systeme on me marque ca sur l'alimentation:
Réglages d&#8217;alimentation du système :

  Alimentation secteur :
  Minuterie de suspension d&#8217;activité du système (minutes) :	0
  Minuterie de suspension d&#8217;activité du disque (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension d&#8217;activité du moniteur (minutes) :	20
  Redémarrage automatique en cas de panne de courant :	Non
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
  Réactivation par l&#8217;ouverture du boîtier :	Oui
  Réactivation par le réseau :	Oui
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de l&#8217;intensité :	Oui
  Alimentation par batterie :
  Minuterie de suspension d&#8217;activité du système (minutes) :	5
  Minuterie de suspension d&#8217;activité du disque (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension d&#8217;activité du moniteur (minutes) :	1
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
  Réactivation par l&#8217;ouverture du boîtier :	Oui
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de l&#8217;intensité :	Oui
  Réduction de la luminosité :	Oui

Configuration matérielle :

  UPS installé :	Non

Informations de l&#8217;adaptateur secteur :

  Connecté :	Non
  En cours de chargement :	Non

Informations de la batterie :

  Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :	SMP-ASMB012-377d-eb0
  Fabricant  :	SMP
  Nom de l&#8217;appareil*: :	ASMB012
  Pack Lot Code :	0002
  PCB Lot Code :	0000
  Version du programme interne :	0110
  Révision du matériel :	0500
  Révision de pile :	0200
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :	4463
  Charge complète :	Non
  En cours de chargement :	Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	5191
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :	34
  Santé de la batterie :	Bonne
  Batterie installée :	Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :	-2842
  Tension (mV) :	11668

Merci pour ton aide à bientot.


----------



## billy boy 89 (18 Mars 2008)

billy boy 89 a dit:


> Salut,
> Moi j'ai aussi un truc bizarre aec ma batterie  mon MBP a 2  mois et depuis hier la batterie est passer de 4H30 en traitement de texte à 2h.
> Quelqu'un sait pourquoi? et est ce qu'il y a  une solution?



voila le probleme, c'est pour ça que j'ai mis mes info d'alimentation, merci si quelqu'un a une solution.


----------



## Makhno (19 Mars 2008)

billy boy 89 a dit:


> Informations sur la charge :
> Charge restante (mAh) :    4463
> Charge complète :    Non
> En cours de chargement :    Non
> ...




C'est ce petit morceau d'informations qui est important. De la capacité de charge complète et de l'intensité de courant dépendent l'autonomie. Plus l'intensité de courant est élevée (en gros l'énergie consommée à un instant T par l'ordi pour fonctionner), moins tu aura d'autonomie. Cette intensité dépend de ce que tu fais : wifi ou non, luminosité élevée ou non, etc... 
Et au-delà de l'intensité de courant et de son niveau, l'autonomie de ta batterie variera en fonction de la capacité de charge complète... 
Ex : 5000 mAh pour -2000 mA donnent 2h30 d'autonomie, 4000 mAh pour -1000 donnent 4h, etc... 

J'ai eu des variations d'automies aléatoires et assez importantes moi aussi. Ma batterie était devenue folle: de 5200 mah je passais à 4300. Puis ça s'est calmé, je sais pas si ça s'est fait tout seul où si c'est parce que j'ai fait un reset du power manager (mac éteint, débranché, retirer la batterie, maintenir le bouton d'allumage pendant 12-15 sec, tout remettre et rallumer). Et vlà que ça redéconne. C'est po normal, vais appeler steve un de ces quatre... 

Pff, j'ai pas le cerveau au clair en ce moment... C'est compréhensible ce que je raconte ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

bonjour à tous,

un tit post pour recueillir vos aides et conseils ! j'ai un macbook depuis voila deux ans à présent qui marche (marchait) au poil sauf que depuis une semaine il ne fonctionne plus que sur secteur ! je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes avec la batterie, celle ci a toujours eu une autonomie dans la moyenne mais à présent elle se charge et dès que j'enlève le cable secteur mon macbook se coup et cela que çà soit au démarrage ou durant une session... 
quelqu'un a t il déjà connu ce phenomene et surtout quelqu'un connait il une solution a mon probleme ?


----------



## adrenergique (19 Mars 2008)

t'as essayé de réinitialiser le gestionnaire de batterie?

Tu éteins ton MB, retire la batterie, débranche le secteur, appuie sur le bouton d'alim du MB une 10aine de seconde je crois et tu remets tout en place et redémarre.

En tous cas ça vient surement pas de la batterie...

ici: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303319-fr


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

ok je vais essayer cette technique ! quant au fait que tu me dises qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un prob de la batterie est loin de me rassurer...


----------



## adrenergique (19 Mars 2008)

je sais désolé. Attend d'autres avis mais une avarie complète de la batterie serait étonnante (enfin pour moi).

Est ce qu'à la place de "100%" ou "Rechargé" dans la barre des menus tu as un:

{dessin de batterie avec un x dedans} (batterie non détectée) ou un truc du genre?

Est ce que ta batterie fais partie d'un programme d'échange par hasard? (Voir lien donné pour la mise à jour.)

Est ce que tu as bien fait la mise à jour de la batterie?

Beaucoup de questions je sais...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

nop il y a bien le sigle baterrrie avec la prise à l'interieur et la mention rechargée entre paranthèse à coté
n'appartient pas du tout à un programme d'échange 
je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir mis à jour ma batterie... cela a pu se faire comme pas du tout


----------



## adrenergique (19 Mars 2008)

djayhh a dit:


> nop il y a bien le sigle baterrrie avec la prise à l'interieur et la mention rechargée entre paranthèse à coté
> n'appartient pas du tout à un programme d'échange
> je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir mis à jour ma batterie... cela a pu se faire comme pas du tout



Tente de la refaire. Si elle a été faite il te dira que ton MB en a déjà bénéficié. Ca vaut le coup d'essayer.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

adrenergique a dit:


> Tente de la refaire. Si elle a été faite il te dira que ton MB en a déjà bénéficié. Ca vaut le coup d'essayer.



déjà installé :hein:


----------



## adrenergique (19 Mars 2008)

arf...
Je n'ai pas d'autres idées pour le moment.

Tu peux essayer de reseter la PRAM et NVRAM


----------



## billy boy 89 (20 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> C'est ce petit morceau d'informations qui est important. De la capacité de charge complète et de l'intensité de courant dépendent l'autonomie. Plus l'intensité de courant est élevée (en gros l'énergie consommée à un instant T par l'ordi pour fonctionner), moins tu aura d'autonomie. Cette intensité dépend de ce que tu fais : wifi ou non, luminosité élevée ou non, etc...
> Et au-delà de l'intensité de courant et de son niveau, l'autonomie de ta batterie variera en fonction de la capacité de charge complète...
> Ex : 5000 mAh pour -2000 mA donnent 2h30 d'autonomie, 4000 mAh pour -1000 donnent 4h, etc...
> 
> ...



Merci pour tes infos, je viens de le faire sans effet mais je vais recommancer ce soir.
Si ca ne marche pas ce soir je ense que je vais appeler la sav.


----------



## Tox (20 Mars 2008)

billy boy 89 a dit:


> Merci pour tes infos, je viens de le faire sans effet mais je vais recommancer ce soir.
> Si ca ne marche pas ce soir je ense que je vais appeler la sav.


 Ta batterie semble bonne au vu de ce qu'annonce Informations Système. Par contre, je trouve surprenant le courant consommé au moment de la prise d'informations... Actuellement, mon MB tire environ 1000 à 1200 mA avec le wifi et la luminosité à 50%. Luminosité à fond, je n'atteins pas 1300 mA.

Ta configuration en annonçait plus de 2800 !!!


----------



## eldanna (21 Mars 2008)

eldanna a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> après 20 mois d'utilisation la batterie de mon macbook 13 pouces semble agonisante.
> J'ai d'abord connu la phase "je m'éteins brutalement sans prévenir, alors qu'il reste 50% de charge affichée". Sympa quand on bosse.
> J'ai recalibré et c'est de pire en pire, là je suis en phase "je passe en veille quand on ne m'utilise pas, et impossible de me rallumer". .



Batterie neuve et fraîche reçue de Apple, calibrée de suite.
139 euros en moins dans les poches  mais ça remarche  .


----------



## Makhno (21 Mars 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Ta configuration en annonçait plus de 2800 !!!



pour avoir utilisé pas mal cette page des infos système, je peux dire que ça varie pas mal... et 2800,après le démarrage, je crois bien l'avoir déjà vu (enfin il me semble, pas mon mac connecté)... c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que sur un portable, l'autonomie augmente tout doucement et n'est pas l'autonomie véritable instantanément. il faut le temps que la consommation d'énergie se stabilise...


----------



## Tox (21 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> pour avoir utilisé pas mal cette page des infos système, je peux dire que ça varie pas mal... et 2800,après le démarrage, je crois bien l'avoir déjà vu (enfin il me semble, pas mon mac connecté)... c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que sur un portable, l'autonomie augmente tout doucement et n'est pas l'autonomie véritable instantanément. il faut le temps que la consommation d'énergie se stabilise...


 Il serait donc intéressant que quelques possesseurs de MBP jettent un oeil. Nous pourrons ainsi nous faire une idée.

Avec 2800 mA, si ce chiffre représente une moyenne sur la machine de billy boy, il est normal que son autonomie chute à deux heures.


----------



## relaxx (24 Mars 2008)

salut 
@eldana : pourquoi ne pa avoir acheté une batterie fastmac les différentes évaluations sont plutot bonnes alors tant qu'à être hors garantie ...


----------



## billy boy 89 (26 Mars 2008)

J'ai résolu mon petit probleme c'etait juste un fichier en attente d'impression sur une imprimante qui n'était pas connecter.
Maintenant, je suis à -1000 de moyenne.
Donc une autonomie de 4h30 environ pour une connection net
Merci comme meme pour votre aide
Bye


----------



## Tox (26 Mars 2008)

billy boy 89 a dit:


> J'ai résolu mon petit probleme c'etait juste un fichier en attente d'impression sur une imprimante qui n'était pas connecter.
> Maintenant, je suis à -1000 de moyenne.
> Donc une autonomie de 4h30 environ pour une connection net
> Merci comme meme pour votre aide
> Bye


C'est plus ou moins ce que j'imaginais... Ta consommation était vraiment excessive ! Mais un élément manquait : normalement, avec un fichier en attente d'impression, tu aurais aussi dû constater une montée en vitesse des ventilateurs.


----------



## Chococed (30 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir tout le monde.

Voila je vous explique mon problème.
Aprés avoir rechargé la batterie de mon macbook, celle ci affiche une charge de 98 %. Et cela reste bloqué dessus. De plus, le voyant du chargeur est vert donc la batterie devrait être rechargée.
J'ai installé coconut battery, et celui m'affiche 97 %.
Je précise que mon macbook a 3 semaines environ, et en dehors de ça il n'a aucun problème.

Comment faire pour avoir la charge complète de ma batterie (100 %) ???

Merci


----------



## tsss (30 Mars 2008)

97% en 3 semaines ... mais pour combien de cycles ?

ta batterie est-elle calibrée ?


----------



## Chococed (30 Mars 2008)

oui j'ai deja étalonnée la batterie a la première utilisation.
D'autre idée ?


----------



## tsss (30 Mars 2008)

Chococed a dit:


> oui j'ai deja étalonnée la batterie a la première utilisation.
> D'autre idée ?




la recalibrer


----------



## Chococed (30 Mars 2008)

je vais essayer et je vous tiens au courant alors ^^


----------



## iota (31 Mars 2008)

Salut,

j'ai fait la semaine dernière l'acquisition d'un MacBook 2008 (Penryn 2.4GHz).

Il fonctionne parfaitement, mais j'ai tout de même une petite question.

Sur mon iBook (sous Tiger donc), lorsque la batterie atteind 10 minutes d'autonomie restantes, j'ai un message d'avertissement m'indiquant que la batterie est bientôt à bout et m'invitant à mettre l'ordinateur en veille. Si je laisse la batterie se décharger, l'iBook se met en veille tout seul au bout d'un moment.

Su le MacBook, à deux reprises, une fois la batterie arrivées à un niveau bas, l'ordinateur s'est coupé tout seul, sans m'avertir. De plus, il ne s'est pas mis en veille, il s'est juste éteint (comme si le courant avait été coupé).

Je n'ai pas trouvé de réglage concernant la mise en veille automatique passé un certain seuil.

Avez-vous constaté le même phénoméne chez vous ? Avez-vous une idée du pourquoi du comment ? 

Merci d'avance.

@+
iota


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mars 2008)

Salut iota !

J'ai eu le même problème tout d'abord il m'indiquait à 9 minutes puis 6 puis 2 puis plus du tout.....

J'ai appelé le SAV j'ai gueulé ! J'ai dis que je perdais mon travail à chaque fois ! (comme si ça n'enregistrait pas )

Et ils m'ont remplacé  ma batterie ! Depuis tout va mieux mais il me prévient entre 6 et 9 minutes  plus du tout à 10 !!!

Voila je te conseille un appel SAV


----------



## iota (31 Mars 2008)

Merci Pharmacos.

Je vais quand même tester deux trois trucs avant de contacter le SAV, comme par exemple un reset SMC et recalibrer la batterie.

J'ai un doute sur le fait que le problème soit lié à la batterie, j'ai plus l'impression que c'est Leopard* qui est en cause (c'est lui qui se charge d'avertir l'utilisateur et de mettre la machine en veille). De plus, la machine est neuve, et n'a été chargée que deux fois.

@+
iota

_* c'est pour cette raison que j'ai créé un sujet à part au passage, mais merci d'avoir déplacé, c'est bien mieux comme ça _


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mars 2008)

Moi ça a commencé sous tiger  

Bon courage


----------



## Chococed (31 Mars 2008)

Salut les gens. Moi non je n'ai pas ce genre de problème sur mon macbook. J'ai un message d'avertissement, puis aprés quelques minutes il s'éteint tranquillement.

Bon pour mon message plus concernant les 98 % c'est réglé, j'ai refait un calibrage de la batterie et maintenant il y a bien écrit 100 %.

Voilou, problème réglé donc


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

venu il y a quelques temps pour poster un message demandant de l'aide au sujet de ma batterie, je suis revenu aujourd'hui pour prendre note et tenter les conseils qu'on m'y avait donné et là stupeur plus moyen de trouver mon message ni dans la liste de mes abonnement ni encore en faisant une recherche par mon pseudo ! c'est ainsi que je ré...expose mon problème !
en gros ma batterie est chargée mais pas moyen d'utiliser mon macbook sans le brancher sur le secteur ! si je le déconnecte de la prise il se coupe instantanement... sur le logo il n'y a ni X ni signe suspect... juste la batterie à l'interieur duquel il y a le sigle qui signifie que le macbook est branché sur le secteur et a coté la mention rechargée entre parenthèse... quelles solutions s'offrent à moi ?? on m'avait parler de réinitialiser quelques chose d'après mes souvenirs... de quoi s'agit il ?? merci de votre aide !!!


----------



## Makhno (1 Avril 2008)

Salut ! 

La manip de réinitialisation dont tu parles, en fait il peut y en avoir deux :

Celle-ci (PRAM et NVRAM), donnée en début de cette page. 


Celle-ci (Power Management Unit et System Management Controler, SMC). 

Après, reste à savoir laquelle on t'avait conseillé. De toutes manières, ces deux manip ne peuvent pas faire du mal à ton ordi 
Et si ça ne marche pas, je pense que tu auras droit d'appeler Apple...


----------



## nicolargo (2 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai un MacBook Pro Intel 15 pouces et j'ai depuis quelques temps un problème quand ce dernier est branché sur son alimentation. L'affichage de charge de la batterie clignote (rouge / vert ...) et au niveau de OS X j'ai aussi un affichage clignotant entre le message "Aucune recharge en cours" et "Charge 2:30"...

Une idée ?


----------



## tsss (2 Avril 2008)

nicolargo a dit:


> .....
> L'affichage de charge de la batterie clignote (rouge / vert ...) ... un affichage clignotant entre le message "Aucune recharge en cours" et "Charge 2:30"...
> 
> Une idée ?



un faux contact ? dans la prise de ton chargeur je pense, j'espère, je présume.


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2008)

djayhh a dit:


> venu il y a quelques temps pour poster un message demandant de l'aide au sujet de ma batterie, je suis revenu aujourd'hui pour prendre note et tenter les conseils qu'on m'y avait donné et là stupeur plus moyen de trouver mon message ni dans la liste de mes abonnement ni encore en faisant une recherche par mon pseudo ! c'est ainsi que je ré...expose mon problème !
> en gros ma batterie est chargée mais pas moyen d'utiliser mon macbook sans le brancher sur le secteur ! si je le déconnecte de la prise il se coupe instantanement... sur le logo il n'y a ni X ni signe suspect... juste la batterie à l'interieur duquel il y a le sigle qui signifie que le macbook est branché sur le secteur et a coté la mention rechargée entre parenthèse... quelles solutions s'offrent à moi ?? on m'avait parler de réinitialiser quelques chose d'après mes souvenirs... de quoi s'agit il ?? merci de votre aide !!!



je vois bien le connecteur de batterie (interne au MacBook) qui est hs 



nicolargo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un MacBook Pro Intel 15 pouces et j'ai depuis quelques temps un problème quand ce dernier est branché sur son alimentation. L'affichage de charge de la batterie clignote (rouge / vert ...) et au niveau de OS X j'ai aussi un affichage clignotant entre le message "Aucune recharge en cours" et "Charge 2:30"...
> 
> Une idée ?



au "mieux" batterie HS (essais quand même un reset SMC), voir au pire carte d'alimentation HS (avec peu être une surprise au démontage  )


----------



## eex (4 Avril 2008)

nicolargo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un MacBook Pro Intel 15 pouces et j'ai depuis quelques temps un problème quand ce dernier est branché sur son alimentation. L'affichage de charge de la batterie clignote (rouge / vert ...) et au niveau de OS X j'ai aussi un affichage clignotant entre le message "Aucune recharge en cours" et "Charge 2:30"...
> 
> Une idée ?


J'ai le meme soucis depuis assez longtemps maintenant, sur un MB de juillet 2006

Par ailleurs, l'indicateur d'autonomie est à l'ouest (l'ordi se coupe lorsqu'il dit qu'il reste 20mn d'autonomie, sans avertissement... :\
Et l'autonomie générale dure 1h à tout casser...

Ca, plus la coque qui se fissure


----------



## Mac Toled (9 Avril 2008)

Salut j'ai chargé mon macbook pro jusqu'à 100% mais l'autonomie quand j'ai retiré mon adapteur secteur est 1H50 min c'est vraiment plus petit que d'habitudes, j'ai mon macbook pro  depuis une semaine donc je sais pas vraiment comment faire. Je l'ai charger pendant 2H30 environ mais je sais pas que faut t-il faire.


----------



## desertea (9 Avril 2008)

Mac Toled a dit:


> Salut j'ai chargé mon macbook pro jusqu'à 100% mais l'autonomie quand j'ai retiré mon adapteur secteur est 1H50 min c'est vraiment plus petit que d'habitudes, j'ai mon macbook pro  depuis une semaine donc je sais pas vraiment comment faire. Je l'ai charger pendant 2H30 environ mais je sais pas que faut t-il faire.



L'autonomie de la machine peut varier selon son utilisation. Peut être as tu stressé un peu plus ton ordinateur ?


----------



## Mac Toled (9 Avril 2008)

Oui j'ai fait beaucoup de choses au même moment (transfert de musique, installation de pilotes.Mais je l'ai chargé pendant longtemps 2H parce que j'étais à 0% à la base c'était pour faire l'étalonnage de la batterie en faite. Mais là il m'affiche 1H30 d'autonomie. 
Ah en faite mon ipod chargé en même temps ça doit être sa j'étais tellement stressé que j'y pensé même pas.


----------



## Mac Toled (9 Avril 2008)

Voilà que je pensais le probléme réglé et je m'aperçois que aprés avoir charger à fond mon ordi j'ai une automie avoisinant les 2h c'est trés peu pouvais m'aider, sachant qu'à la base je feasais l'étalonnage de ma baterie.


----------



## desertea (9 Avril 2008)

Installe istat pro, est post une petite capture d'écran.

Afin d'obtenir ce type d'info :


----------



## YULlover (9 Avril 2008)

Pour ma part, je n'utilise que très rarement l'option du temps sur la batterie... pour la simple raison que je ne la trouve pas aussi fiable que le %

Exemple il te dit qu'il te reste 2 heures... tu ouvres un programme ( itunes- photoshop) et immédiatement, tu te retrouve avec 1hrs d'autonomie, mais si tu ferme le programme 2 minutes plus tard, il va t'afficher qu'il reste 1h45 mins.... donc pour moi l'ordi calcul le temps restant avec les programmes qui roule présentement, mais si tu en ferme un alors l'autonomie augmente...

C'est pourquoi je privilégie le % qui descent avec ce qu'il y a dans ta batterie... et non sur une approximation de temps dépendament de ce que tu utilises !!!


----------



## Goliath (10 Avril 2008)

Hello la tribu  

...sûrement que la réponse a déjà été donnée mais cela fait quelque 20 minutes que je cherche une réponse précise et je n&#8217;en trouve pas, de plus les réponses se contredisent souvent sur le forum et j'ai souvent entendu des avis différents à ce sujet. Voici ma question: je possède un MacBook et un Pismo qui ne sortent quasi jamais de la maison (...sont casaniers :sleep: ), ils ne font que bouger d'un étage à l'autre donc ils sont toujours branchés via l'adaptateur. Faut-il débrancher ou laisser la batterie dans le portable?


----------



## Rémi M (10 Avril 2008)

Si tu laisse brancher ta batterie dans un an tu perdras 50% de ton temps de travail avec ta batterie.
Si tu ne la laisse pas brancher tu perdras un peu moins environ 35% de ton temps de travail avec ta batterie.
Donc moi je te conseille de la laisser. Tu ne fera pas une grosse économie.Moi je la laisse.
De toute façon elle perdra de la capacité ta batterie.Donc ne t'embête pas laisse là.


----------



## Goliath (10 Avril 2008)

...tête en l'air...
...je viens de retrouver la réponse que mon technicien m'avais  déjà donné l'année passée: _"tu ne dois pas (jamais) enlever la batterie. Et tu peux laisser le Pismo branché en permanence (sauf si écologiquement tu veux sauver la planète vu que le chargeur consomme un peu en permanence)"._


----------



## .Spirit (11 Avril 2008)

Vaut mieux le laisser... déjà que le magsafe a été conçu pour se détacher sans "douleur" (comme ça la batterie prend le relai), et le 4e pied est sous la batterie.. En plus, ne te soucie pas trop de ta batterie, tant qu'elle fonctionne, utilise la quand tu en as envie, et ne passe pas ton temps à voir si elle marche bien, etc... c'est comme ça qu'on devient névrosé 
Enfin quoi que tu fasse, comme dit plus haut elle perdra de sa capacité... et franchement je ne crois pas les dires du genre "si tu fais si, ça, ça, ou ça, elle perdra plus ou moins...": la réalité est que tu perds plus de temps à voir si ta batterie marche bien qu'à utiliser le Macbook.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

salut, 
cela n'engage que moi, mais quand j' ai pour quelques de travail à la maison, je travaille sur secteur sans batterie; en mode batterie, je la laisse toujours se vider à fond avant de la recharger; mais bon, je la recharge au moins une fois tous les 2 jours...
depuis 2005, je n'ai jamais eu de pb;

j'ai une seconde batterie de réserve, chargée évidemment, et lorsque je fais l'échange, elle ne s'est quasi pas déchargée ... dans la malette.

Apparemment, les avis divergent beaucoup à ce sujet...

Si tu n'as pas de pb, continue comme tu fais maintenant, sinon essaie une autre solution


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> La manip de réinitialisation dont tu parles, en fait il peut y en avoir deux :
> 
> ...



si j'ai bien compris...

réinitialisation du Power Management Unit et System Management Controler, SMC :
- eteindre le mac
- sortir a batterie 
- appuyer 5 secondes sur le bouton pour l'allumer 
- remettre la batterie et le rallumer

juste ?

pour la réinitialisation du PRAM et NVRAM... là je suis moins sûr !!
- eteindre le mac 
- le rallumer
- appuyer simultanement sur Command-Option-P-R keys... P et R ca c'est bon mais command est ce bien le bouton avec la pomme et option le bouton alt ?? 
il faut appuyer avant que l'écran gris n'apparaisse... ok... et je dois les maintenir jusqu'a quand exactement ????

merci !!!


----------



## Makhno (11 Avril 2008)

djayhh a dit:


> mais command est ce bien le bouton avec la pomme et option le bouton alt ??



Touché coulé ! J'ai moi aussi la chance d'avoir acheté mon macbook avant qu'Apple ne fasse disparaître la pomme. On dit command maintenant il paraît... 



djayhh a dit:


> il faut appuyer avant que l'écran gris n'apparaisse... ok... et je dois les maintenir jusqu'a quand exactement ????



         Shut down the computer.
 Locate the following keys on the keyboard: Command, Option, P, and R. You will need to hold these keys down simultaneously in step 4.
         Turn on the computer.
         Press and hold the Command-Option-P-R keys. You must press this key combination before the gray screen appears*.      *
*         Hold the keys down until the computer restarts and you hear the startup sound for the second time.*
         Release the keys.
Et vouala !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

et *alt* c'est option ?


----------



## Makhno (12 Avril 2008)

oui, oui


----------



## Kalie (14 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai acheté un macbook pro d'occas qui a 2 ans.. J'ai l'impression que la batterie ne tient pas longtemps (2h), pourtant le mac dit que la santé de la batterie est bonne.

Alors avant d'en acheter une autre je souhaitais connaître la durée moyenne de l'autonomie de la batterie du macbook pro?

Merci!


----------



## pierre22 (14 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Parfois il est bon de laisser la batterie se décharger complètement, et de la recharger complètement. éviter d'être systématiquement en recharge.


Le sujet a déjà été traite par exemple:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=171767

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=63872

Cordialement


----------



## Kalie (14 Avril 2008)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse mais les liens que tu m'a envoyés ne collent pas avec ma question.

L'un dit que sa batterie ne recharge plus,

L'autre cherche un vieux portable.


J'ai déjà laissé décharger complètement etc...

En fait la question que je me pose est :

- combien de temps une batterie pour Macbook pro est sensée rester en autonomie?
- si elle est déchargée totalement au bout de 2h est-ce normal? (je trouve que c'est court)

Merci!


----------



## kisco (14 Avril 2008)

un macbook pro d'il y a deux ans (combien de cycles de batteries as-tu ?), selon la luminosité de l'écran, l'utilisation que tu en fais, et si les réseaux sans fils sont activés c'est tout à fait normal oui.


----------



## Kalie (14 Avril 2008)

Combien de cycles, c'est à dire?

Je l'ai acheté en fin décembre... Mais d'occasion. La personne qui me l'a vendu avait l'air de dire que la batterie tenait beaucoup moins bien qu'avant.

Par contre j'ai remarqué que souvent au démarrage l'écran était noir et que je devais appuyer sur F2 plusieurs fois pour remettre une luminosité normale. C'est bizarre


----------



## kisco (14 Avril 2008)

Kalie a dit:


> Combien de cycles, c'est à dire?



Sous Leopard cela doit se trouver par ici :
Menu Pomme > A propos de ce mac > Informations système > Alimentation > Batterie > Nombre de cycle


----------



## oseres (17 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
Je viens de recevoir mon 1er mac, un MBP 15', superbe, je suis content.
Je l'ai allumé (sans le brancher au secteur) et la batterie était chargée à 2/3
Je l'ai utilisé 15 mn

En lisant la notice , je constate qu'il faut brancher le MBP dès la reception du mac, ce que je vais faire (je pensais qu'il fallait décharger la batterie la première fois à 95%max avant de faire 3 cycles)

Questions :
est ce normal que la batterie ne soit pas pleine ?
par ailleurs à chaque fois que je réveille le MBP en soulevant l'écran, j'entends un "clic" d'embrayage assez audible du DD. Normal ?
Merci


----------



## GauthZilla (17 Avril 2008)

Salut Oseres !

Tout comme toi, je viens de switcher et je me suis posé les mêmes questions  

Concernant la batterie, c'est tout à fait normal qu'elle soit chargée aux 2/3 : c'est la charge nécessaire au stockage de ce type de batterie ! tu remarqueras d'ailleurs que désormais, quel que soit l'appareil que tu achètes, la batterie sera toujours chargée aux 2/3 lors de la livraison 

Concernant la sortie de veille, je me suis fait la même réflexion : c'est assez bruyant 
En réalité, il ne s'agit pas du disque dur, mais du lecteur CD : je pense que le bruit vient du chariot, qui doit se repositionner à chaque remise en route afin de vérifier si un CD est présent ou non !

Voila voila ! en tout cas j'espère que tu t'amuses bien avec ton Mac... J'ai le mien (MacBook noir) depuis une semaine aujourd'hui, et je dois dire que c'est vraiment fantastique :rateau:


----------



## oseres (17 Avril 2008)

merci pour  ta réponse
et les autres, vous conseillez un branchement secteur  dès le déballage ?


----------



## .Spirit (17 Avril 2008)

oseres a dit:


> merci pour  ta réponse
> et les autres, vous conseillez un branchement secteur  dès le déballage ?



Salut,

Si Apple le dit, à mon avis on ne va pas les contredire, ils sont les mieux placés pour dire comment se comporter avec son macbook 
Mais en tout cas, je te conseille de suivre Apple, c'est à dire de le brancher sur secteur, et ensuite, de ne pas te chagriner avec ta batterie 
Beaucoup regardent la santé de leur batterie au quotidien pour vérifier s'ils n'ont pas perdu 5 minutes d'utilisation depuis la dernière charge... et au final il prennent plus de temps à regarder tout ça qu'à utiliser leur macbook


----------



## syntaxerror (18 Avril 2008)

Bonjour et SOS : Mon MBP tient 1H30 en autonomie max wifi activé
Etat de la batterie : 4170 Ma, cycles 231
CONSOMMATION : intensité courant : -3738 ma  
Systeme 10.5.2
Ou est le bug pour une telle conso? SOS merci


----------



## Makhno (18 Avril 2008)

Salut !

Commence par faire une mesure régulière pour voir si ton ordinateur consomme tout le temps autant d'énergie. 
Tu peux aussi aller voir dans le moniteur d'activité (dans le dossier utilitaire du dossier application) pour voir s'il n'y aurait pas un processus qui tourne en fond et qui pompe tout... 

C'est vrai que c'est énorme 3800...


----------



## eldanna (19 Avril 2008)

relaxx a dit:


> salut
> @eldana : pourquoi ne pa avoir acheté une batterie fastmac les différentes évaluations sont plutot bonnes alors tant qu'à être hors garantie ...



j'aime dépenser beaucoup d'argent ?
je suis parano aussi...
je sais pas


----------



## oseres (19 Avril 2008)

Bonjour
3 cycles sur mon nouveau MBP. Moyenne (constante) : environ 2h45 de 97% à 5%.
C'est normal ? Cela me parait *faible* par rapport aux "5h de productivité sans fil" annoncées
 Je fais quoi ? Je renvoie la batterie ?
Merci


----------



## greggorynque (19 Avril 2008)

oseres a dit:


> Bonjour
> 3 cycles sur mon nouveau MBP. Moyenne (constante) : environ 2h45 de 97% à 5%.
> C'est normal ? Cela me parait *faible* par rapport aux "5h de productivité sans fil" annoncées
> Je fais quoi ? Je renvoie la batterie ?
> Merci



tu recomence avec la luminosité au mini et tu tiendra 4h tranquille.....

Si ta batterie est à 97% a quoi sert donc de la renvoyer ??


----------



## Hervé781 (20 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous
Je vous donne un test fait ce jour.
Utilisation : connexion réseau sans fil AirPort + Time Capsule
Travail : exportation de photos vers un DD sur airport Ext.
             travail sur Aperture 2.1 (Aperture fonctionne sur iMac et MacBook, même code, sauf simultanément )   durée 4 heures 10 minutes
Connexion internet 1 heure 05 minutes
Niveau batterie : 15% en rouge
Bonne fin de journée.


----------



## Dariusovicz (21 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous,
J'ai un MacBook noir depuis 3 mois et je souhaite emmener ma batterie le plus loin possible sachant que je l'utilise beaucoup.
J'ai constaté une baisse d'autonomie : 3h30 à charge pleine avec Airport, Bluetooth, iTunes (principalement) qui tournent et j'aimerai être sûr d 'utiliser mon Mac comme il faut.
Le problème c'est que j'en ai besoin la journée pour le boulot et le soir pour loisir : n'est-il pas gênant de le laisser sur source d'alimentation avec la batterie quand je travaille dessus toute la journée ? Comment ça se fait que mon autonomie a baisser en si peu de temps ?
J'ai vu sur le site d'Apple qu'il est recommandé de vider complètement la batterie 1 fois/mois (ce que je fais) pour ceux qui ne le savaient pas c'est bon à savoir !

Merci d'avance


----------



## Makhno (21 Avril 2008)

Salut !

Euh... Airport plus bluetooth = grosse grosse consommation d'énergie !! Même si tu ne t'en sers pas, la communication est maintenue, le système envoie régulièrement des signaux pour connaître l'état de la connexion. Tu ne surfes pas mais y'a quand même tout un paquet d'ondes qui se baladent... Ça doit être pareil pour le bluetooth... Si tu veux plus d'autonomie et qu'ils ne te sont pas indispensables en permanence, ben éteint tout ! 

[HS]
D'ailleurs, y'en a qui connaîtraient un raccourci clavier pour activer/désactiver airport et bluetooth sur un macbook? 
J'avais fait une vague recherche sur macG mais sans plus... C'est vraiment pas pratique de devoir repasser à la souris pour remettre le wifi ou le couper... Pis faut viser pour bien cliquer sur le bouton, ça empêche d'aller à toute vitesse et j'aime bien aller à toute vitesse... 24h/jour, ça ne me suffit plus... 
[/HS]

(comme quoi la souris cordless, c'est pas le top des fois...)

La meilleure utilisation selon Apple, c'est le business man qui bosse dans le train sur batterie et recharge au bureau. Tu charges, tu décharges, tu charges, etc... 
Et tu calibres ! (ce que tu fais déjà)


----------



## oseres (23 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
l'autonomie de mon MBP wifi+BT (pour la souris)  activé est de 2h45 au bout de 7 cycles. La luminosité est au mini.
J'appelle le support, un type sympa qui me propose de changer la batterie et puis.... coupé par ce &§è! de skypeout  au bout de 10mn, je rappelle et tombe sur un type qui me parait un peu limité qui m'indique que :
dès réception du MBP il faut 
ne pas brancher sur secteur et DECHARGER la batterie 
et non la charger comme ce qui est indiqué dans le guide de démarrage.
Il me dit que c'est ce qui est pratiqué dans leur centre de support technique.

C'est à ne plus rien comprendre !!!

Une explication ?
Merci


----------



## Makhno (23 Avril 2008)

Une explication, je sais pas mais t'as pas eu de bol avec la coupure... 

Je compatis (sérieux !) à ta douleur... 

As-tu essayé sans les ondes (wifi plus BT) ?


----------



## oseres (24 Avril 2008)

Bonjour
Je suis en train d'attendre sur la hotline d'Apple, finalement trouvé un type sympa qui comprend le pb et va intervenir auprès de son hiérarchique pour plaider ma cause. 2h30 vs 5h(avec wifi) vendu, c'est limite. Je doute que le Bluetooth bouffe 2h30 d'autonomie, mais vais faire le test, va falloir que ressorte ma souris USB
J'ai par ailleurs lu qu'il y avait des batteries à 5500, 5600 et à 6300 mAh ici  : 
http://burgos.emeraldion.it/mbl/list/MacBookPro4,1
Question : les 6300 mAh, c'est pour les MBP 17" ?


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2008)

2H30 avec le bluetooth et le wifi d'actif plus la luminosité d'écran a fond ça c'est plus que plausible


----------



## greggorynque (24 Avril 2008)

oseres a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je suis en train d'attendre sur la hotline d'Apple, finalement trouvé un type sympa qui comprend le pb et va intervenir auprès de son hiérarchique pour plaider ma cause. 2h30 vs 5h(avec wifi) vendu, c'est limite. Je doute que le Bluetooth bouffe 2h30 d'autonomie, mais vais faire le test, va falloir que ressorte ma souris USB
> J'ai par ailleurs lu qu'il y avait des batteries à 5500, 5600 et à 6300 mAh ici  :
> http://burgos.emeraldion.it/mbl/list/MacBookPro4,1
> Question : les 6300 mAh, c'est pour les MBP 17" ?



met toi en meilleur autonomie, luminosité au mini et deja tu va la voir ta différence. Et si possible coupe le bluetoufe car si ca doit te pomper facile une vingtaine de minutes...


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de faire la mise à jour de l'EFI sur mon premier macBook, et une fois redémarré, la batterie ne fonctionne plus .

J'ai regardé, et il semble qu'elle soit naze. C'est bizarre, juste après la mise à jour.
J'ai vu que Apple la remplace, comment faire ? Il faut appeler le SAV a quel numéro ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Makhno (25 Avril 2008)

Salut ! 

J'ai jamais essayé mais il me semble qu'ils te l'ont gentiment mis dans ton carnet d'adresse...


----------



## Antoine33 (26 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

est-ce que il est nécessaire de sortir la batterie de son macbook lorsque celle-ci est rechargée?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2008)

Antoine33 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> est-ce que il est nécessaire de sortir la batterie de son macbook lorsque celle-ci est rechargée?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses.



Trois par jour (matin, midi et soir) c'est recommandé...

Pourquoi donc voudrais-tu enlever la batterie de ton portable?


----------



## Antoine33 (26 Avril 2008)

tout simplement parce que avant j'avais un pc portable et lorsqu'on laissait la batterie dedans avec l'alim branchée sur le secteur, ça flinguait la batterie parce qu'elle continuait de travailler...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2008)

Antoine33 a dit:


> tout simplement parce que avant j'avais un pc portable et lorsqu'on laissait la batterie dedans avec l'alim branchée sur le secteur, ça flinguait la batterie parce qu'elle continuait de travailler...



Tu peux y aller sans autre: une batterie est faite et conçue pour rester avec la machine... Sinon y a comme un bug au niveau de la conception de l'ordi.


----------



## Antoine33 (26 Avril 2008)

regarde ici: http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php...rint=0&numreponse=0&quote_only=0&new=0&nojs=0


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2008)

Antoine33 a dit:


> regarde ici: http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php...rint=0&numreponse=0&quote_only=0&new=0&nojs=0



Ah, mais _moi_ je n'ai pas d'interrogation quant à l'utilisation de ma batterie. 

Tu devrais plutôt aller voir par ici, ou par là.


----------



## Antoine33 (26 Avril 2008)

bref, tout ça pour dire que sur les Macbook Intel, si je laisse la batterie dedans alors que le mac est braché sur le secteur, je ne risque pas de la flinguer.

Merci à tous de votre aide gentille dévouée et aimable.


----------



## Psylo (26 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
Depuis hier mon Macbook ne demarre plus quand il est sur la batterie, et il s'eteind si je debranche le secteur.  La Batterie est pleine a 100 % (led et indicateur dans la barre des taches).
J'ai fait une "Réinitialisation du Contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC)" mais ça n'a rien donné.
Ce problème semble connu, je trouve des gens qui ont eu le même mais je ne vois aucune solution. Je pourrais tester lundi avec une nouvelle batterie, mais j'ai peur que ce soit la carte mere qui ai pris un pain. 
Quelqu'un aurait-il une piste svp ?


----------



## Makhno (26 Avril 2008)

Salut ! 

Y'a moyen que tu sois bon pour appeler apple. 
Dans ce topic tu devrais trouver un lien vers un page de Apple qui recense certains modèles dont la batterie fait l'objet d'un programme d'échange. T'es peut-être concerné. il est vieux ton macbook ? 

Encore sous garantie ?

Qu'est-ce qui te fais dire que c'est la carte mère ? L'ordi a pris un poc ?


----------



## Psylo (27 Avril 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Y'a moyen que tu sois bon pour appeler apple.
> Dans ce topic tu devrais trouver un lien vers un page de Apple qui recense certains modèles dont la batterie fait l'objet d'un programme d'échange. T'es peut-être concerné. il est vieux ton macbook ?
> ...



Tout est rentré dans l'ordre.
J'ai débranché le secteur et laissé la batterie. J'ai appuyé 10 sec environ sur le bouton power, un biiiip strident est apparu. Il a demarré sur la batterie. Extinction... Rallumage... Même problème. J'ai refait la manip (c'est quoi d'ailleurs ?)  et laissé ce coup ci la batterie se decharger entierement. Depuis tout remarche bien.


----------



## Makhno (27 Avril 2008)

Psylo a dit:


> J'ai refait la manip (c'est quoi d'ailleurs ?)




Quelle manip ?


----------



## Tox (28 Avril 2008)

Psylo a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi d'ailleurs ?





Makhno a dit:


> Quelle manip ?


Visiblement, la réinitialisation du contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC).


----------



## Makhno (28 Avril 2008)

Moui... Mais l'avait pas l'air sûr... 
Ça fait pas bip ça normalement...


----------



## Psylo (28 Avril 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Moui... Mais l'avait pas l'air sûr...
> Ça fait pas bip ça normalement...



La premiere fois j'ai fait un reset de la SMC, ça n'a eu aucun effet.
La seconde fois, la manip que j'ai faite est de laisser enfoncer le bouton power une dizaine de seconde, ça fait une extinction et ensuite un beep strident. Il a ensuite put demarrer sur la batterie.


----------



## Makhno (28 Avril 2008)

Psylo a dit:


> La seconde fois, la manip que j'ai faite est de laisser enfoncer le bouton power une dizaine de seconde, ça fait une extinction et ensuite un beep strident. Il a ensuite put demarrer sur la batterie.



Curieux. Reset SMC, c'est portable éteint et batterie enlevée. Ça ça fait plus méthode bourrin... ou alors une méthode que je ne connais pas...


----------



## lisaa (28 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis une heureuse propriétaire d'un macbook qui a bientôt un an, et jusqu'à il y a quelques jours, son autonomie sur batterie était de 3h environ (luminosité au minimum et uniquement firefox). Mais depuis hier soir, c'est 1h30 ! Coconut battery me dit que la capacité de ma batterie est encore à son maximum, je ne comprends pas comment elle a pu perdre la moitié de son autonomie en 1 journée...

Auriez-vous une idée ?

Merci


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2008)

lisaa a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Je suis une heureuse propriétaire d'un macbook qui a bientôt un an, et jusqu'à il y a quelques jours, son autonomie sur batterie était de 3h environ (luminosité au minimum et uniquement firefox). Mais depuis hier soir, c'est 1h30 ! Coconut battery me dit que la capacité de ma batterie est encore à son maximum, je ne comprends pas comment elle a pu perdre la moitié de son autonomie en 1 journée...
> 
> ...



Depuis que je suis passé à Leopard, Coconut Battery me donne des indications fantaisistes: le nombre de cycles de charges reste bloqué sur... 4440. Et la capacité est de 100% en permanence.

Tu peux pour avoir une mesure plus fiable, passer par le menu Pomme -> A propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos -> Alimentation.


----------



## Tox (28 Avril 2008)

Es-tu passé sous la version 2.6.1 ? Elle a réglé pour moi les informations fantaisistes sous Leopard.


----------



## lisaa (28 Avril 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Depuis que je suis passé à Leopard, Coconut Battery me donne des indications fantaisistes: le nombre de cycles de charges reste bloqué sur... 4440. Et la capacité est de 100% en permanence.
> 
> Tu peux pour avoir une mesure plus fiable, passer par le menu Pomme -> A propos de ce Mac -> Plus d'infos -> Alimentation.



il me dit la même chose, je suis toujours à 5217.


----------



## lisaa (28 Avril 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Es-tu passé sous la version 2.6.1 ? Elle a réglé pour moi les informations fantaisistes sous Leopard.



je suis toujours sous tiger, et là tout de suite j'ai pas les fonds pour léopard :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Avril 2008)

En fait, je parlais du widget Coconut (que je ne trouve plus dispo au téléchargement sur le site du développeur). Je vais essayer ce soir la dernière version (2.6.3) de Coconut Battery.



Tox a dit:


> Es-tu passé sous la version 2.6.1 ? Elle a réglé pour moi les informations fantaisistes sous Leopard.


 


lisaa a dit:


> il me dit la même chose, je suis toujours à 5217.


----------



## Tox (28 Avril 2008)

Je viens de passer à la 2.6.3. Merci 

Par contre, j'utilise istat pro comme widget. Très bon petit programme.


----------



## lisaa (28 Avril 2008)

Ma batterie est revenue à la normale, alors que j'ai rien fait. Moi pas comprendre, mais merci quand même


----------



## tamatoa07 (29 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai mon macbook depuis environs 9 mois et j'ai bien remarqué que la batterie perdait de la capacité au cours du temps, je me dis que c'est normal. 
Mais depuis aujourd'hui coconut battery m'indique des données effrayante  :

Current battery charge:
Current battery charge : 2810 mAh
Maximum battery charge : 2999 mAh

Current battery capacity :
Curent battery capacity : 2999 mAh
Original battery capacity : 5200 mAh

Additionnal info :
Battery loadcycles : 7
Age of your mac : 9 months
Charges connected : Yes
Battery is charging : No

Alors que tout était normal hier. A part pour les "loadcycles" qui ont toujours été faibles depuis que j'ai installé coconut mais ça je ne l'ai jamais compris et comme la battery allait bien je ne m'en suis pas occupé.
Je vais essayer ce soir d'étalonner ma batterie en espérant que cela fonctionne. 
Pensez vous que la batterie peut perdre autant d'autonomie en si peu de temps?
Et dans quel cas Apple est d'accord pour la changer?
Merci


----------



## C@cTuS (29 Avril 2008)

Apple garantie ses batteries 6 mois, et 12 mois si tu as pris une extension de garantie.


----------



## Dimitri11 (29 Avril 2008)

Perso, ma batterie est passé de 71% de santé à 20% en 1 jours, et faisait des allers-retours incessants.

J'ai donc pris mon téléphone, appelé la super HotLine d'Apple.

Et 2 jours après j'avais ma nouvelle batterie!

Tu devrais essayer 

j'espère qu'ils te la changeront!

Dimitri11


----------



## C@cTuS (29 Avril 2008)

Certaines batteries sot sujets à un pobleme de disfonctionnement, et sont echangées directemen par Apple, sans broncher. Il me semble que ce sont des batteries Macbook avec un numero de serie qui se finit par 3 chiffres.


----------



## tamatoa07 (29 Avril 2008)

Merci pour votre aide, je pense que je vais essayer de les appeler, mais je n'ais pas d'extension de garantie. J'espère que cela va être possible.


----------



## tonio08 (30 Avril 2008)

bonjour,
j'ai acheté mon MBP en octobre 2006 en j'en suis à 42% avec seulement 66 cycles. J'ai appelé apple et la personne au téléphone a essayé de me la changer mais il n'a pas pu parce que ça faisant trop longtemps que mon ordi était hors garantie.. Donc je me suis trouvé une batterie neuve sur ebay à 58&#8364;


----------



## PommeQ (30 Avril 2008)

Perso, santé 33% sur 60 cycles ... je suis un peu vert !!!! le MBP a 1 an !!!


----------



## jpbreger (2 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
juste pour vous informer que j'ai le meme probleme d'affichage de 50% et puis locjk out plus rien.. j'au un intel 17" et en plus il y 3 jours le couvercle de la batterie a bonbé et s'est déformé .. sortant de son cadre.. elle fonctionne toujours mais 5 min;; c'est une honte pas meme 18 mois.. batterie modele N° A1189 10,8V 68Wh

y a t il une indication d'erreur de fabrication, d'échange de chez MAC?

merci pur votre aide
JPB


----------



## Makhno (2 Mai 2008)

Salut !

Une batterie qui sort de son espace, c'est pas commun. Y'a moyen que tu sois concerné pas un programme d'échange. Je ne me rappelle plus l'adresse de la page sur le site d'apple qui regroupe ces programmes  d'échange. 
Tu peux la trouver sur le site d'apple en farfouillant tout au sujet des batteries. 
Ou sinon, tu cherches dans ce fil (une recherche avec "programme d'échange" devrait marcher).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Bonjour j'ai une petite question : Faut il faire des cycles de charges et de décharges complet sur un macbook ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Tox (4 Mai 2008)

Je redonne ce petit lien très complet sur les batteries de dernière génération.


----------



## Procyon24 (6 Mai 2008)

Infos : depuis juin 2006, achat de mon MacBook 1,83GHz, j'en suis a 408cycles de rechargement:sleep:. Il y a huit mois, la batterie est soudain tombee de 80% a 57% en deux semaines:mouais:, puis sans prevenir elle est remontee a 63% ou elle s'est entierement stabilisee depuis 7 mois! En temps reel d'utilisation ca fait quand meme une chute de plus de 4 heures a moins de 2 heures d'autonomie..


----------



## amundsen (7 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Après un peu plus d'un an de fonctionnement sans faille, la batterie de mon MacBook Pro 15 pouces présente des problèmes.

Bien que le témoin dans la barre du Finder indique 97 % de charge, je constate que:
- l'autonomie a chuté en quelques semaines (je suis passé sous la demi-heure);
- l'ordinateur s'éteint brusquement sans avertissement alors que le témoin est largement au-dessus des 20%.

Aujourd'hui, mon ordinateur est resté sur secteur toute la journée, le voyant MagSafe est vert et j'ai 97 %. Je vais dans les Informations Système et que vois-je: "Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    1529" et "Capacité restante (mAh) :    1487".

Bref, je comprends mieux mon problème.

Donc, trois questions:

1. Peut-il s'agir d'un problème logiciel ou s'agit-il forcément d'un problème matériel?
2. S'il s'agit d'un problème logiciel, comment puis-je connaître la version du Battery Update actuellement en fonction sur mon MBP?
Màj : j'ai trouvé : mon BatteryUpdater est bien à la dernière version (1.3)
3. S'il s'agit d'un problème de batterie, est-il possible de bénéficier d'un échange gratuit, sachant que le MBP n'est plus sous garantie, que je n'ai pas l'Apple Care et que ma batterie n'a pas un numéro de série qui bénéficie officiellement de l'échange?

Merci d'avance.

amundsen


----------



## BlueVelvet (7 Mai 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis enfin! l'heureux nouveaux possesseur d'un MBP 15', dernière version en date. Non, pas de pixel mort, pas de peinture écaillée, pas de clavier qui saute ou qui fond, aucune touche qui me reste entre les doigts !
Juste une machine formidable et opérationnelle tout de suite :rateau:

Par contre, je me demande: comme je l'utlise souvent sur secteur, je pensais retirer la batterie, ça permettrait de la conserver un peu plus non?
Et si oui, le trou fait l'absence de batterie, avec un circuit dessous on dirait, m'inquiète un peu. Existe-t-il un cache au même format, qui ferme le dessous du MBP?
Merci d'avance  !


----------



## poissonfree (8 Mai 2008)

Laisse la batterie, elle s'usera de toute façon (dedans ou en dehors du mbp )


----------



## amundsen (9 Mai 2008)

amundsen a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, mon ordinateur est resté sur secteur toute la journée, le voyant MagSafe est vert et j'ai 97 %. Je vais dans les Informations Système et que vois-je: "Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :    1529" et "Capacité restante (mAh) :    1487".



Deux jours plus tard la capacité de charge complète est descendue à 872 mAH!

Je suis en ligne avec Apple depuis 20 minutes pour voir si je peux bénéficier d'un échange...


----------



## Holy Diver (10 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

pour ma part, MBP acheté en octobre 2006; 88 cycles de charge au compteur.

D'après Coconut:
- Original Battery Capaity : 5500
- Current Battery Capacity : 3300 (soit 60%)

J'étais à 87% en moyenne pour le Current Battery Capacity depuis plusieurs mois et c'est tombé à 60% du jour au lendemain.

En laissant le MBP allumé sans rien faire, la jauge de la batterie perdait 1% par minute ...

J'ai appelé le support Apple hier: après 25 minutes de conversation, ils ont décidé de procéder à un échange gratuit. La nouvelle batterie est déjà en route !


Je suis très satisfait 

H_D


----------



## tonio08 (10 Mai 2008)

Holy Diver a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> pour ma part, MBP acheté en octobre 2006; 88 cycles de charge au compteur.
> 
> ...



tu as vraiment de la chance. J'ai acheté mon MBP aussi en octobre 2006 et je suis à 40% de vie après seulement 68 cycles. J'ai appelé le SAV Apple et ils n'ont rien voulu savoir. La machine est hors garantie donc ils ne font rien


----------



## Holy Diver (10 Mai 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> tu as vraiment de la chance. J'ai acheté mon MBP aussi en octobre 2006 et je suis à 40% de vie après seulement 68 cycles. J'ai appelé le SAV Apple et ils n'ont rien voulu savoir. La machine est hors garantie donc ils ne font rien




J'ai décrit les "symptômes" rencontrés au technicien qui m'a répondu qu'ils correspondaient à un problème connu, bien que mon numéro de série ne fasse pas partie des machines normalement concernées par ce problème.
J'avais pris un contrat Apple Care pour mon MBP , mais cela ne couvre pas la batterie ...

J'ai effectivement de la chance sur ce coup là.

H_D


----------



## Cath83 (11 Mai 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> tu as vraiment de la chance. J'ai acheté mon MBP aussi en octobre 2006 et je suis à 40% de vie après seulement 68 cycles. J'ai appelé le SAV Apple et ils n'ont rien voulu savoir. La machine est hors garantie donc ils ne font rien



Euh... 68 cycles au bout de presque 2 ans ???  :mouais:  tu l'allumes parfois ton mac ?

Ceci dit, vous confondez tout, garantie ou pas, Apple tient compte de l'usure normale du matériel. Ma batterie a été prise en garantie alors qu'elle était dépassée, mais il ne s'agissait pas d'usure mais bien de dysfonctionnement grave, la batterie ne chargeait tout simplement plus et n'était plus reconnue...  quant à H_D, je soupçonne Apple d'avoir fait un geste commercial visant à encourager les Apple care... d'ou la négociation qui a duré un certain temps. Dans mon cas, pas besoin de discutailler, une fois les tests faits, l'accord a été immédiatement donné.


----------



## Makhno (11 Mai 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Dans mon cas, pas besoin de discutailler, une fois les tests faits, l'accord a été immédiatement donné.



Salut ! 

Par curiosité, quels sont les tests qu'ils demandent de faire ? Ma batterie fait un peu ce qui est décrit dans les posts un peu plus haut, perte brutale de beaucoup d'autonomie. Ça devrait passer. 
Toujours pas eu le temps d'appeler apple... alors autant en profiter pour apprendre ce qu'ils demandent et avoir plus de chances de bien répondre pour augmenter les chances de remplacement !


----------



## Cath83 (11 Mai 2008)

BlueVelvet a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demande aussi une prière à EDF pour qu'ils ne te coupent pas le jus intempestivement...


----------



## Cath83 (11 Mai 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Par curiosité, quels sont les tests qu'ils demandent de faire ? Ma batterie fait un peu ce qui est décrit dans les posts un peu plus haut, perte brutale de beaucoup d'autonomie. Ça devrait passer.
> Toujours pas eu le temps d'appeler apple... alors autant en profiter pour apprendre ce qu'ils demandent et avoir plus de chances de bien répondre pour augmenter les chances de remplacement !



Re calibrage batterie, zapper la pram et reset du bidule électrique... regarde sur le site Apple ou sur ton bouquin.


----------



## Makhno (11 Mai 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Re calibrage batterie, zapper la pram et reset du bidule électrique... regarde sur le site Apple ou sur ton bouquin.



Merci de la réponse. C'est tout vu, j'ai déjà fait tout ça... 
Recalibrage, tu peux pas le faire en direct au téléphone non ? vu qu'il faut charger, attendre, décharger, attendre, recharger... Ça te fais rappeler une seconde fois ?


----------



## Cath83 (11 Mai 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Merci de la réponse. C'est tout vu, j'ai déjà fait tout ça...
> Recalibrage, tu peux pas le faire en direct au téléphone non ? vu qu'il faut charger, attendre, décharger, attendre, recharger... Ça te fais rappeler une seconde fois ?



Non, le technicien te demande si tu l'as fait... et comme c'est le cas...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

djayhh a dit:


> si j'ai bien compris...
> 
> réinitialisation du Power Management Unit et System Management Controler, SMC :
> - eteindre le mac
> ...



bon j'ai tenté les deux...
pour la réinitialisation du Power Management Unit et System Management Controler, SMC ça n'a pas changé... et  pour la réinitialisation du PRAM et NVRAM le fait d'appuyer sur la pomme+alt+P+R au demarrage fait demarrer mon macbook comme si de rien n'était... la réinitialisation est quand même effective ????

bref quoiqu'il en soit j'ai tenté ces deux manips qui je ne sais meme pas si elles ont fonctionné mais la finalité reste que si j'ai le malheur doter mon cable secteur mon macbook se coupe au bout de 5 secs... toujours et encore....

que faire ?????


----------



## Cath83 (12 Mai 2008)

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3493 

ach google zera doujours google ! :rateau::rateau:


----------



## chandy (12 Mai 2008)

Je vais pas tarder à prendre le train, je vais donc quasiement vider ma batterie à regarder un film avec mon macbook, et une question surgit dans mon esprit :

"Une deuxième batterie ce serait cool" ! La mienne (qui a 2 ans), est à 80% "health" et tient 3h avec la luminosité au minimum (ce qui est pas mal d'ailleurs), donc pas vraiment bonne à jeter non plus ! Et une deuxième batterie, s'il faut éteindre le portable, faire l'échange, et rallumer, c'est pas le plus pratique.

Et là je me dis, ce serait cool une batterie externe qui se brancherait sur la prise secteur !

Est-ce que ça existe ?

Merci


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2008)

Euh ... sur les macbook et les MacBook Pro comme sur les PowerBook G4 15" et 17" (pas le 12" et les ibook) tu peu changer la batterie sans éteindre la machine mais en passant ton macbook en veille profonde : tu ferme le capot écran et du attend que la led de veille flash doucement et tu a une minute pour changer la batterie   pour info après tu devra laisser la machine 24 h sur secteur pour pouvoir recommencer ce changement


----------



## chandy (12 Mai 2008)

Ah merci, je ne savais pas ! :rateau: 

Ca change tout alors


----------



## Makhno (12 Mai 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Euh ... sur les macbook et les MacBook Pro comme sur les PowerBook G4 15" et 17" (pas le 12" et les ibook) tu peu changer la batterie sans éteindre la machine mais en passant ton macbook en veille profonde : tu ferme le capot écran et du attend que la led de veille flash doucement et tu a une minute pour changer la batterie   pour info après tu devra laisser la machine 24 h sur secteur pour pouvoir recommencer ce changement


  par curiosité, d'où viennent ces délais ? Une minute, 24 heures...


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> par curiosité, d'où viennent ces délais ? Une minute, 24 heures...



il y a une petite batterie interne qui a une autonomie d'une minute et un délai de charge de 24h et elle n'a pas du tout le même rôle que la pile d'une machine de bureau


----------



## Makhno (12 Mai 2008)

macinside a dit:


> il y a une petite batterie interne qui a une autonomie d'une minute et un délai de charge de 24h et elle n'a pas du tout le même rôle que la pile d'une machine de bureau



Ok... donc genre tu fait ça en 61 secondes et tu flingues tout ton travail. Chaud la manip' !
Elle sert à quoi cette pile en temps normal ? Juste pour faire ce changement de batterie ? Garder l'heure calée même quand le mac est éteint ?


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2008)

juste a changer la batterie a chaud ou permettre une veille prolonger


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Bon moi je suis heureux et j'aime le sav d'Apple :love: 

Les faits:

- Macbook de rev A donc plus sous garantie car je n'ai pas pris l'applecare
- Depuis 1 mois, je rencontre une baisse de niveau de ma batterie assez inquiétante.
- Lorsqu'il est à 100%, je n'ai que 1h20 d'autonomie et après à peine 40 min, j'ai une alerte m'indiquant la réserve alors que dans la barre de tâche il m'indique en rouge qu'il me reste 25% :mouais:  .
- Selon les informations systèmes, la santé de ma batterie est bonne, pour un nombre de recycle de 268.

Conclusion

J'appelle le Sav, car par ce fil, je sais qu'il y a un retour de batterie. Je lui demande donc si je peux en bénéficier, mais malheureusement ma batterie n'est pas concernée.  De plus selon la charmante personne que j'ai eu au téléphone, ce programme d'échange est terminé.

Je lui explique alors mon cas dans les détails, me demande toutes les statistiques recueillies dans les informations systèmes et me demande une nouvelle fois de patienter 5 min.

5 minutes après, elle revient et m'annonce que suite aux indications, bien que je ne sois plus sous garantie, Apple allé m'envoyer dans les 3 jours une batterie neuve par ups   .

Lors de la réception du colis, je n'ai qu'a donné au livreur l'ancienne batterie et le tour est joué . Sinon j'ai 10 jours pour la renvoyée. (J'ai du donner un n° de carte en cas de non retour, mais si je renvois tout dans les 10 jours aucun frais me serais débités)

Résultat des courses

10 minutes au téléphone, une nouvelle batterie dans 3 jours et pas un sous dépensé alors que m'a batterie avait quand même 268 cycles   

Je suis heureux


----------



## amundsen (14 Mai 2008)

amundsen a dit:


> Deux jours plus tard la capacité de charge complète est descendue à 872 mAH!
> 
> Je suis en ligne avec Apple depuis 20 minutes pour voir si je peux bénéficier d'un échange...



Bon en fait je suis resté en ligne près de 3/4 d'heure. Le numéro de téléphone étant un 070 j'attends la facture avec angoisse. La raison de la durée était l'indisponibilité des personnes compétentes... La téléphoniste était très serviable par contre.

Finalement, Apple a refusé d'échanger la batterie gratuitement.

Pourquoi certains bénéficient de cet échange et d'autres pas, mystère...

Bref, je suis TRÈS fâché, je vais voir ce que je peux faire auprès de Test-Achats.

Et Apple a l'outrecuidance de m'envoyer un mél me demandant de participer à une enquête de satisfaction par rapport à leurs services!!!!


----------



## kaos (14 Mai 2008)

Pour le service apres vente c'est la vie tu sais .... certains naissent en Irack et d'autres en Europe ... on ne choisit pas  pffff :love: c'est la loterie ! ! ! 

Moi j'ai eu affaire a un SAV à paris // ils te font signer un papier a la réception mais avant de reprendre ton ordi ou même de le voir tu te décharge par ecrit .... et le technicien m'a nické
un truc en plastique .... je l'ai eu dans le basbas ... ils m'ont dit que c'était un cas particulier et qu'ils commanderaient la piece mais je ne devait pas etre pressé // 5 mois plus tard rien !

dans l'os quoi ,

pour ta batterie cela dépend donc de la pression atmosphérique , ton horoscope etc ....
peut etre aurait tu téléphoné 2 secondes et demi plus tot ou plus tard et ça aurait été bon pour une batt neuve gratuite ...

mais ne désespère pas  .... regarde les prix ici c'est pas gratuit mais c'est 50% moins cher que l'apple store ....

"Parfois meme la meilleur des pommes abrite un ver bien dégueulasse"


----------



## Cath83 (14 Mai 2008)

kaos a dit:


> ...
> 
> tu te décharge par ecrit ....  et le technicien m'a nické un truc en plastique  dans l'os quoi ... on ne choisit pas  pffff :love: c'est la loterie en Irack ....
> "ils m'ont dit que c'était un cas particulier"




Tu m'étonnes !!!   je vais me méfier des SAV Apple moi maintenant !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

Bon je suis désolé mais pour moi, c'est vraiment que du bonheur.
Je viens de recevoir ma nouvelle batterie      (J'ai appelé Apple hier matin, j'avoue que là, j'hallucine un peu).
Avez-vous des petites astuces pour garder au mieux la batterie?
(Je suis entrain de calibrer la batterie)


----------



## seiya33 (19 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 
Après avoir écumé une bonne partie des messages dédiés aux batteries je me lance dans la création de ce topic car j'ai des petits problème avec l'apple center 

En fait le  macbook, qui utilisait la batterie, s'est soudainement éteint, et n'a jamais voulu se relancer avec la batterie!! Un passage par un centre Apple m'apprend que la batterie est Hors Service. J'en profite pour rappeler que mon connecteur audio ne tient plus du tout, et il m'est alors proposé un changement de la Carte mère, rentrant dans le cadre de l'Apple Care.

Par contre la batterie ne sera pas changé, même après deux appels à Apple. Or c 'est la deuxième batterie qui est HS, alors que mon macbook n'a pas encore deux ans!! Une batterie tous les ans, c'est un peu beaucoup, surtout que tout indique que la batterie a été utilisée normalement, et qu'elle était encore en bonne santé ( 94%).

La première a été changée, pas celle la!! Est- ce normal, alors que la batterie n'avait qu'un an? Je trouve ça lamentable qu'on achète un portable et que la durée de vie de la batterie ne soit que d'un an dans le cadre d'une utilisation normale, et avec l'Apple care!!

Si vous savez quoi faire, tenez moi au courant, merci  Car franchement payer 139 euro, ça me tente pas énormément


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2008)

seiya33 a dit:


> Je trouve ça lamentable qu'on achète un portable et que la durée de vie de la batterie ne soit que d'un an dans le cadre d'une utilisation normale, et avec l'Apple care!!



batterie = consommable = pièce d'usure qu'il est normale de remplacer de façon périodique, relis les conditions de ton applecare avant


----------



## seiya33 (19 Mai 2008)

macinside a dit:


> batterie = consommable = pièce d'usure qu'il est normale de remplacer de façon périodique, relis les conditions de ton applecare avant



Je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'un consommable doit être remplacé périodiquement. Mais qu'en est il de sa durée de vie? Une batterie, utilisée dans des conditions normales (aveu d'Apple au vue des tests!) et qui a toujours 94% de sa capacité et qui devient HS... ça ne rentre pas dans la catégorie d'un consommable (le bien n'est pas consommé).

Et le fait que ce soit la deuxième batterie en moins de deux ans peut également laisser pantois...


----------



## oseres (20 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
Je reviens sur les manips à effectuer lors de la réception d'une batterie neuve (Apple va m'en transmettre une nouvelle car celle d'origine ne tenait que 2h30 avec Wifi activé.
*
Le manuel dit *: brancher le MacBook(Pro) sur secteur AVANT de l'allumer. Puis décharger (pas précisé si c'est complètement ou s'arrêter à 5%) puis rechager complètement  cela 3 fois
*
Le SAV dit* : (ainsi que certains spécialistes déclarés sur les forums) : ne PAS brancher le MacBook sur le secteur et laissez la se décharger COMPLETEMENT.

_*Alors on fait quoi ?*_ :mouais:


Par ailleurs ces prétendus dégats sur les batteries Ions si on les décharge complètement=réalité quelconque ?


----------



## zazak12 (24 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 

j'ai des problèmes avec ma batterie, des fois, je suis sur Adium, des skyblogs ... puis tout à coup, l'écran devient noir, on entend un bruit du disque dur et le voyant blanc s'allume. J'appuie sur le track pad et sur la touche espace, puis l'écran se rallume et apparaît dans la bar des icônes en haut à droite un "X" noir sur la batterie puis le "X" disparaît et alors le pourcentage de la batterie apparaît (ici 79%)

C'est pas la première fois que sa m'arrive, que pensez-vous que je dois faire ? Mon macbook est tout neuf, il date de Noël dernier donc à peine 5 mois.

Merci


----------



## zazak12 (24 Mai 2008)

Là je viens de l'enlevée du macbook puis je l'ai remise et je l'a fait rechargée et là je viens de voir que sa à bougé, le "X" est apparu, puis reparti puis revenu puis reparti ...

Franchement, là sa commence à m'inquiéter ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

Lien utile


----------



## macinside (24 Mai 2008)

oseres a dit:


> _*Alors on fait quoi ?*_ :mouais:



on lit ce sujet


----------



## zazak12 (24 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Lien utile



J'ai déjà télécharger Battery Update 1.2 mais quand je veux l'installer, sa me dit que ce n'est pas nécessaire sur cette ordinateur et puis l'installation se ferme ...

Aidez-moi please !


----------



## minegraphix (26 Mai 2008)

J'ai un mac book pro datant de septembre 2006... Jusqu'il ya 3 jours il fonctionnait à merveille mais un matin il a refusé de démarrer. Me disant que la batterie n'avait peut être pas suffisament la pêche pour dmarrer seule ma bécanne, je l'ai branchée au secteur. Ouf mon ordi a démarré j'étais contente jusqu'à ce que je vois apparaitre sur l'icone de la batterie une croix noire... RRRRRRHHHH... J'ouvre l'aide mac lis l'article concernant ce problème et suis les instructions. J'éteins donc mon ordinateur. Enlève la batterie et la remets. L'ordinateur redémarre normalement (sans être branché au secteur) et en plus il reconnait la batterie. Me croyant sortie d'affaire, je vis ma vie tranquillement jusqu'au soir. J'éteins mon ordi tout à fait normalement... mais le lendemain matin à nouveau le même cirque.... L'ordi ne s'allume que connecté au secteur mais dans ce cas là il ne reconnait plus la batterie (croix noire) ou il s'allume sans être connecté au secteur et reconnait la batterie que si j'ai retirer et remis en place cette dernière avant démarrage. Je retourne donc sur l'aide d'apple, je suis les instructions : mise à jour logiciel plus mise à jour batteryUpdate. Mais à mon grand désespoir le problème subsiste...
Est ce quelqu'un a une idée ???? siouplait aidez moi et un grand merci d'avance.


----------



## noz (26 Mai 2008)

Salut !
tu as vérifié sur cette page, au cas où ton macbookpro rentrerait dans les n° de série concernés ? (la date d'achat pourrait correspondre)

"The affected batteries have model number A1175 and a 12-digit serial number that ends with U7SA, U7SB or U7SC. To view the model and serial numbers located on the bottom of the battery, you must remove the battery from the computer. The battery serial number is located above the barcode. See photos below. Only batteries within the noted serial number ranges need to be exchanged."

Les batteries concernées sont des A1175 et ont un n° de série (12 chiffres) qui se termine par U7SA, U7SB ou U7SC. Pour visualiser ces numéros situés sous la batterie, il faut la retirer de l'ordinateur (ça, je ne m'en serais jamais douté). Le n° de série est situé au dessus du code barre. 

Y a plus qu'à croiser les doigts...


----------



## minegraphix (26 Mai 2008)

j'ai oublié de préciser, désolé, m'en voulez pas je déute sur le forum... mais c'est un 17 pouce donc je ne suis pas concerné par le retour de batterie... J'ai vérifié le n° de série au cas où mais effectivement je ne rentre pas dans le cadre de ce rappel de matos

une autre idée peut être???? on m'a parler de réinitialiser le PMU ou le SMC pour voir mais j'hésite...


----------



## Cyrillo77 (28 Mai 2008)

c'est un peu de la merde les batteries pour portable apple. j'ai moi même un souci, j'ai tel à apple on va m'en renvoyer une nouvelle. La mienne est une SONY ya que ce fabriquant ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

me revoilou !! 
depuis quelques temps ma batterie ne tient plus la charge !! elle se charge correctement, l'icone indique rechargée et la led reste constamment vert. par contre si j'ai le malheur d'ôter le cable secteur mon macbook se coupe au bout de 5 secondes !! et cela de maniere systematique !! après vos conseils j'ai mis à jour ma batterie, réinitialiser le Power Management Unit et System Management Controler et le PRAM et NVRAM. malheureusement ceci n'a rien changé...
et puis aujourd'hui j'ai trouvé quelqu'un qui a pu me preter une batterie et là au grand bonheur mon portable redevient autonome et s'allume (et reste allumé) sans le cable secteur !! il faut donc que je change ma batterie !! à ce sujet j'ai lu qu'en dessous d'un certain nombre de charge apple realisé l'échange de la batterie ! qu'en est il exactement ??? ma batterie n'a seulement 130 cycles ! est ce que je peux demander un echange gratuit de ma batterie ?? où me renseigner ??? 
merci !!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

djayhh a dit:


> me revoilou !!
> depuis quelques temps ma batterie ne tient plus la charge !! elle se charge correctement, l'icone indique rechargée et la led reste constamment vert. par contre si j'ai le malheur d'ôter le cable secteur mon macbook se coupe au bout de 5 secondes !! et cela de maniere systematique !! après vos conseils j'ai mis à jour ma batterie, réinitialiser le Power Management Unit et System Management Controler et le PRAM et NVRAM. malheureusement ceci n'a rien changé...
> et puis aujourd'hui j'ai trouvé quelqu'un qui a pu me preter une batterie et là au grand bonheur mon portable redevient autonome et s'allume (et reste allumé) sans le cable secteur !! il faut donc que je change ma batterie !! à ce sujet j'ai lu qu'en dessous d'un certain nombre de charge apple realisé l'échange de la batterie ! qu'en est il exactement ??? ma batterie n'a seulement 130 cycles ! est ce que je peux demander un echange gratuit de ma batterie ?? où me renseigner ???
> merci !!



personne n'a jamais eu affaire à ce genre de problème ?? sinon où est ce que je pourrais appeler pour avoir une réponse ?? j'étais sur le site d'apple support mais la gratuité de l'appel est soumis au 90 jours après c'est 49 euros !! n'y a t il pas un autre numero auquel je pourrais appeler pour me confirmer un échanger ??


----------



## seiya33 (31 Mai 2008)

djayhh a dit:


> personne n'a jamais eu affaire à ce genre de problème ?? sinon où est ce que je pourrais appeler pour avoir une réponse ?? j'étais sur le site d'apple support mais la gratuité de l'appel est soumis au 90 jours après c'est 49 euros !! n'y a t il pas un autre numero auquel je pourrais appeler pour me confirmer un échanger ??



As- tu essayé ta batterie sur le portable de ton copain?? Car personnellement j'ai eu le même problème que toi, le centre agréé d'Apple (qui a gardé 10 jours l'ordi) a déclaré la batterie HS... or après beaucoup de recherches sur le net j'ai découvert le problème: un logiciel!

DEpuis que j'ai enlevé le chargement de ce programme au démarrage, la batterie marche parfaitement... Essaye donc  de tester cette solution avant de demander un échange.
Sinon, pour l'échange, tu dois gérer avec Apple qui a une politique très obscure en matière de changement de batterie (ça dépend sur qui tu tombes, à quelle heure tu appeles etc)

Bon courage en tout cas!


----------



## Makhno (31 Mai 2008)

seiya33 a dit:


> après beaucoup de recherches sur le net j'ai découvert le problème: un logiciel!DEpuis que j'ai enlevé le chargement de ce programme au démarrage, la batterie marche parfaitement...



Salut ! 

Par curiosité, tu peux nous dire quel programme faisait tout foirer s'il te plait ? Marci


----------



## seiya33 (31 Mai 2008)

En fait j'ai supprimé deux choses qui se lançaient au démarrage, mais je ne me rappelle que de " Awaken".
D'ailleurs la personne (qui a eu le même problème que moi) avait supprimée le programme de mise à jour de son superdrive puisque son problème était apparu juste après l'installation!

Pour ma part, le programme fonctionnait très bien jusqu'alors, puis subitement...la panne^^


J'espère avoir pû t'aider un minimum!


----------



## Makhno (31 Mai 2008)

Ben euh... Je n'utilise pas Awaken. Mais bon, ça pourra peut-être servir à d'autres qui passent par ce topic


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde
Voilà dans ce fil j'aimerais avoir différents avis sur les batteries.
En ce qui me concerne, je suis au 19ème cycle, et la batterie est déjà à 98% de santé (5533mAh).
Est-ce tout à fait normal ?
Quel en est l'état des vôtres ?
J'ai cru lire sur ce forum que après même plusieurs mois la santé de la batterie était toujours à 100%, alors que moi ça fait à peine 2 semaines...
Peut-être avez-vous quelques astuces pour allonger la vie de la batterie?
J'ai lu le pdf sur "les piles", qui explique déjà pas mal de trucs, mais là quand je vois la santé de ma batterie descendre, je suis inquiet 
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## tivinz (1 Juin 2008)

98 % est un chiffre tout à fait normal, rassure toi. Et en cas de problème de santé de batterie (du genre 30 cycles et 50% de capacité) Apple fera un échange de batterie (cela m'est arrivé, l'échange s'est fait sans aucun problème via UPS qui est venu m'échanger la vieille batterie)


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

Ah bon c'est normal...
Et si on achète une batterie non-apple, j'ai lu que ça pouvait tenir plus longtemps, est-ce vrai ?
L'autonomie est extra, mais ça fait mal au coeur de voir qu'elle se dégrade aussi vite


----------



## Tox (1 Juin 2008)

Regarde ici pour te faire une idée !


----------



## DeepDark (1 Juin 2008)

Une question Amalcrex : est-ce que tu vides ta batterie à fond avant de la recharger? Parce que j'ai lu je sais plus où sur ce forum (ou était-ce sur apple.com) qu'en fait il faut la recharger avant qu'elle ne soit complètement déchargée (en fait après le message "batterie faible"). Moi dès qu'elle arrive à 3% de charge je branche et j'en suis à 81 cycles et 100%


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Regarde ici pour te faire une idée !



Merci pour le lien, j'avais déjà vu ce sujet sur les batteries non-apple plus performantes...



DeepDark a dit:


> Une question Amalcrex : est-ce que tu vides ta batterie à fond avant de la recharger? Parce que j'ai lu je sais plus où sur ce forum (ou était-ce sur apple.com) qu'en fait il faut la recharger avant qu'elle ne soit complètement déchargée (en fait après le message "batterie faible"). Moi dès qu'elle arrive à 3% de charge je branche et j'en suis à 81 cycles et 100%



Oui j'ai lu ça aussi quelque part. Non je l'utilise comme recommandé, càd :
Une fois chargée je la décharge selon mon utilisation, mais jamais plus loin que le message d'alerte. Je fais des petites charges de temps en temps comme conseillé.
C'est étrange tout de même que toi elle soit toujours à 100%.

J'ai lu que calibrer la batterie lui faisait du bien. Mais en quoi cela consiste-t-il réellement?

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## DeepDark (1 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Merci pour le lien, j'avais déjà vu ce sujet sur les batteries non-apple plus performantes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi je la charge à fond à chaque fois, je fais jamais de petites charges...et j'essaie le plus souvent de pas débrancher si il charge : je fais pas (dans la mesure du possible) 50% de charge à l'uni et 50% plus tard à la maison.

La procédure pour calibrer la batterie est là mais je ne sais pas à quoi ça sert...


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

Ah bon.
Ben je vais essayer de ne faire que des recharges longues et vider la batterie presque entièrement. C'est peut-être ça


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

Maintenant, la santé de ma batterie est repassée à 99% :mouais:
Je suis pas sûr de comprendre... mais soit!
Tant mieux pour moi


----------



## divoli (1 Juin 2008)

Entre 96 et 100 %, cela n'est absolument pas significatif. Lire 98 % ne veut pas dire que tu as (forcément) perdu 2 % des capacités de la batterie. C'est une zone qui est assez fluctuante, tu risques de te retrouver bientôt de nouveau à 100 %. Dans cette zone, il ne faut pas prendre ces chiffres à la lettre.

Ceci dit, étalonne une fois par mois la batterie.

Et si la batterie s'avérait défaillante, tu fais marcher la garantie.


----------



## leo39 (1 Juin 2008)

moi je suis à 114 cycles et 92% elle tiens à peu près trois heures ( cela fait un an et demi que je l'aie ) BRAVE PETITE


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

114 cycles en un an et demi 
Etalonner la batterie, c'est la démarche proposée plus haut ?


----------



## DeepDark (1 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> 114 cycles en un an et demi
> Etalonner la batterie, c'est la démarche proposée plus haut ?


Tu sais ça va vite moi je suis à 81 cycle et je l'ai acheté neuf fon janvier mon Macbook


----------



## Amalcrex (1 Juin 2008)

c'est pour ça que je dis ça, je trouve ça vraiment peu, en un an et demi!
Moi je suis à 20 et je l'ai depuis 2semaines! Ça ferait environ 600 cycles/an...


----------



## DeepDark (1 Juin 2008)

Ah d'accord, je pensais que tu croyais que c'était beaucoup...


----------



## torn (1 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai parcouru grande partie de ce fil, sans réponse à ma question (j'ai survolé certaines pages j'avoue..)
J'avais lu sur un forum (il y a qq années) qu'il ne fallait pas brancher/débrancher le secteur alors que l'ordi était en cours d'utilisation, avec pour conséquence de perdre 1 cycle.

J'ai vu ici qu'il était bon de débrancher de temps en temps le secteur pour faire travailler la batterie.  Le raisonnement du-dit forum n'est pas très pratique dans ce cas..

Est-il nécéssaire d'éteindre l'ordi avant d'agir sur le secteur?


----------



## leo39 (2 Juin 2008)

une technique pour ne pas boffer ta batterie reste au max sur secteur  c'est ce que je fais


----------



## leo39 (2 Juin 2008)

torn a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai parcouru grande partie de ce fil, sans réponse à ma question (j'ai survolé certaines pages j'avoue..)
> J'avais lu sur un forum (il y a qq années) qu'il ne fallait pas brancher/débrancher le secteur alors que l'ordi était en cours d'utilisation, avec pour conséquence de perdre 1 cycle.
> 
> J'ai vu ici qu'il était bon de débrancher de temps en temps le secteur pour faire travailler la batterie.  Le raisonnement du-dit forum n'est pas très pratique dans ce cas..
> ...



non c'est faux un cycle c'est 0% 100% 0% 
donc cela ne bouffe pas de cycle


----------



## greggorynque (2 Juin 2008)

On le repette en boucle toute les semaines mais bon...

L'idéal est effectivement de travailler sur secteur AVEC sa batterie car sans le macsafe devient un danger pour le travail en cours et surtout qu'un stockage dans des conditions moyennes fera plus de ml que de bien à la batterie...

Ensuite, environ une fois par moi, il est quand même conseillé de la vider une bonne fois (calibrage) jusqu'a l'extinction même si l'on veut.

Malgré tout, cela ne sont que des conseils qui ne garantissent pas la bonne vie de la batterie (certains ne font rien et tiennent plus que d'autres très soigneux......)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Oui enfin y'en a qui disent de ne pas la calibrer et d'autres que oui...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

est ce quelqu'un est au courant d'un changement de la batterie par apple pour dysfonctionnement en dessous d'un certain nombre de cycles ?? la mienne m'a laché au bout de 130 cycles !! je peux leur demander un échange ?


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

apelle les, je ne crois pas qu'il y ai de procedure générique, d'ailleurs d'après certains téoignages, cela dependra du technicien/commercial que tu auras au tel, n'hesite donc pas a appeller 2 ou 3 fois ...


----------



## alcobasa (3 Juin 2008)

Bonjour.
J'ai un macbook intel de novembre 2006 sous Osx 10.4.
En septmbre 2007, j'ai echangé la batterie qui m'avait planté mais le mac était toujours sous garantie.
Hier mon mac était déchargé, il s'était éteint faute de batterie.
Je l'est branché sur secteur, je l'ai démarré et alors que le démarraeg avait à peine commencé, le câble secteur s'est débranché.
Aujourd'hui il a fonctionné normalement mais ce soir il s'est éteint faute de batterie alors qu'il était branché sur secteur.
Depuis impossible de le redémarrer. J'ai d'abord pensé que la batterie était morte, je l'ai retirée mais même branché sur secteur sans batterie il ne démarre plus du tout
Quelqu'un aurait une idée du problème?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> apelle les, je ne crois pas qu'il y ai de procedure générique, d'ailleurs d'après certains téoignages, cela dependra du technicien/commercial que tu auras au tel, n'hesite donc pas a appeller 2 ou 3 fois ...


 
je les appelle à quel numero ?? je n'en ai trouvé qu'un de service technique mais qui necessiter que je sois encore sous garantie !!


----------



## Makhno (3 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> L'idéal est effectivement de travailler sur secteur AVEC sa batterie car sans le macsafe devient un danger pour le travail en cours et surtout qu'un stockage dans des conditions moyennes fera plus de ml que de bien à la batterie...



Euh... Je veux pas chipoter hein mais apple dit plutôt le contraire... Ou alors faut juste préciser que tu es sur secteur pour recharger... 
"Un exemple d'utilisation idéale serait celui d'un banlieusard qui utilise son MacBook Pro dans le train et le branche pour le recharger une fois arrivé au bureau."

L'idéal est alors d'utiliser sa batterie pour faire ce pourquoi elle a été conçue : emmagasiner de l'énergie puis la rendre. Et ainsi de suite...


----------



## torn (3 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> On le repette en boucle toute les semaines mais bon...
> 
> L'idéal est effectivement de travailler sur secteur AVEC sa batterie car sans le macsafe devient un danger [...]




Effectivement j'ai vu cela pas mal de fois aussi.. Je parlais bien du secteur et non de la batterie, qui elle, reste dans tous les cas. Une fois chargée je crois qu'elle joue plus un rôle de "résistance" que de batterie (toujours le même vieux forum..).




			
				leo39 a dit:
			
		

> non c'est faux un cycle c'est 0% 100% 0%
> donc cela ne bouffe pas de cycle



Merci mais je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris.. Peut-être me suis-je mal exprimé: ma question était de savoir s'il n'est pas mauvais d'agir sur la batterie, en branchant ou débranchant le secteur, alors qu'elle est en cours d'utilisation.


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juin 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Euh... Je veux pas chipoter hein mais apple dit plutôt le contraire... Ou alors faut juste préciser que tu es sur secteur pour recharger...
> "Un exemple d'utilisation idéale serait celui d'un banlieusard qui utilise son MacBook Pro dans le train et le branche pour le recharger une fois arrivé au bureau."
> 
> L'idéal est alors d'utiliser sa batterie pour faire ce pourquoi elle a été conçue : emmagasiner de l'énergie puis la rendre. Et ainsi de suite...



100% d'accord car je parlais de l'idéal en cas d'utilisation sédentaire


----------



## Makhno (4 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> 100% d'accord car je parlais de l'idéal en cas d'utilisation sédentaire



Okidoki 

cependant, quand je suis en utilisation sédentaire, je débranche parfois pour utiliser la batterie. Même si je ne bouge pas de mon fauteuil...


----------



## maena (4 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à Tous,

Je vous fais mon retour concernant le problème bien connu des batteries MB 13" qui ne chargent plus provoquant l'extinction intempestive du MB.

Mon MB 13" a été acheté en février 2007 dans la période identifiée par Apple pour ce problème. J'ai fait une utilisation tout à fait correcte de la batterie d'après ce que j'ai lu sur le forum en la laissant toujours se décharger complètement avant de lancer la charge.
Depuis mai 2008, donc hors garantie, mon MB ne peut plus s'allumer sans le secteur : il démarre puis s'éteint immédiatement. La batterie est reconnue comme étant chargée et le témoin de charge est toujours au vert mais si je retire l'alim secteur, il s'éteint. J'ai procédé à toutes les mises à jour préconisées sur le site d'Apple sans résoudre le problème. J'ai également procéder au démarrage alt+p+r avec les 3 gongs sans succès.
Je me suis donc adressée à l'Apple Center pour bénéficier du remplacement gratuit de la batterie : pas de chance : "mon n° de série n'est pas éligible" pour ce programme. En insistant, j'ai obtenu du service relation client une promotion de 30 pour l'achat d'une batterie neuve.
Cependant, le problème pourrait venir de la carte mère d'après mon centre de réparation agrée Apple ce qui revient à dire : poubelle dans pas longtemps.
Je vais donc faire tester ma batterie à la FNAC histoire d'éviter de donner 100 pour rien à Apple.
Si la série noire continue et bien je reviens chez PC jettable : au moins je saurai pourquoi ma machine est bonne pour la poubelle au bout d'1 an et ça ne m'aura pas couter 1400  (j'inclus l'achat de la souris, le pack office pour mac OS etc ...).


----------



## leo39 (4 Juin 2008)

enfin la mienne je la laisse toujours et je ne la calibre jamais et elle tient le coup


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

leo39 a dit:


> enfin la mienne je la laisse toujours et je ne la calibre jamais et elle tient le coup



Ben ne te plaint pas si elle lache un jour


----------



## lio31 (5 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir Maena

j'ai, au mot près, le même probleme que toi. Mon MacBook voit la batterie OK (complètement chargée, en bonne condition (c'est le MB qui le dit !) avec 168 cycles au compteur...). Je fais toutes les mises à jour donc j'imagine que celles relatives à la batterie sont appliquées d'office.

Qd le MC est sur le secteur, ras.
Mais, 3 sec après avoir enlevé Macsafe, le PC s'éteint tout seul.

As tu pu faire tester ta batterie ? As tu islolé le pb : batterie ou carte mère ?

Merci pour ton post (me sens pas tt seul).
Lionel :afraid:


----------



## torn (7 Juin 2008)

Je déséspère!! Est-ce que débrancher le secteur (la prise!) pendant que le mac tourne est mauvais (même un peu) pour la batterie?


Pourquoi cette question? Si c'est mauvais: j'éteins le mac, je débranche, je rallume pour utiliser un peu la batterie;
Si c'est pas mauvais, je débranche en cours d'utilisation...


Est-ce vraiment stupide comme question?

Bonne journée


----------



## kaos (7 Juin 2008)

Bien sur que non .....


----------



## nikolo (9 Juin 2008)

OK

C'est aussi simple que cela.

Je vais le refaire alors pour être sure de l'avoir bien fait.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

c'est normal qu'en usage intensif ta batterie ne tiene pas plus de 2h30 3h

Pour la calibrer (c'est marqué 256 fois dans ce fil  ) il suffit de vider ta baterie jusqu'au bout et de la recharger.

Ce qu'on appelle la calibration c'est juste une charge décharge à 100%


----------



## LuCkyGirL (9 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 

Voilà, une amie a découvert ce site. Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît ? Est-ce que quelqu'un a testé ? Ma batterie de macbook a 2 ans et ne tiens que 3h-3h30 en Word uniquement sans wifi ni bluetooth ni rien qui prend de l'énergie. Je voudrais en acheter une nouvelle mais 139 euro, faut les sortir quand meme... Donc là 86 euro, ça fait réfléchir ! 

Merci de me donner vos avis. 

http://www.helpbatteries.com/fr/ord...e/macbook-13/product_info-fr-1_8-66-53511.php


----------



## DeepDark (9 Juin 2008)

LuCkyGirL a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà, une amie a découvert ce site. Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît ? Est-ce que quelqu'un a testé ? Ma batterie de macbook a 2 ans et ne tiens que 3h-3h30 en Word uniquement sans wifi ni bluetooth ni rien qui prend de l'énergie. Je voudrais en acheter une nouvelle mais 139 euro, faut les sortir quand meme... Donc là 86 euro, ça fait réfléchir !
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Je pense que la batterie convient mais la problème c'est qu'il y a la marque nulle part...
Donc personnellement je commanderais plutôt sur Macway ou alors directement ici (mais là je sais pas si on peut commander depuis la france faudrait essayer...).


----------



## LuCkyGirL (9 Juin 2008)

Merci ! Mais là du coup, je viens de me rendre compte qu'il y a deux sortes de batteries : 
- Batterie MacBook 13" Blanc TruePower
- BTI batterie Li-Polymer MacBook 13" Blanc 11.1V,4800mAh

Quelle est la différence ? Mon macbook a déjà deux ans et sur macway la batterie Li-Polymer est indiqué comme nouveau produit. Est-elle adaptée pour mon macbook plus ancien ? 
En fait, qu'est-ce que je dois choisir ?


----------



## kaos (9 Juin 2008)

Je ne sais pas si c'est du à l'utilisation de coolbook   mais apres  presque 1 an d'utilisation ma batterie n'a perdue  que quelques centaines de Ma pour une centaine de cycles ....
 Je ne suis pas deçus  la prochaine sera une fastmac c est sur !


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

Moi j'ai desactivé coolbook qui m'a causé des problèmes de surchauffe lors des rendus 3D (le reste du temps CT que du bonheur C vrai)


----------



## kaos (9 Juin 2008)

c'est grace a toi que je l'ai acheté 


*AVÉ greggorynque  
*
ET MERCI


----------



## greggorynque (9 Juin 2008)

kaos a dit:


> c'est grace a toi que je l'ai acheté
> 
> 
> *AVÉ greggorynque
> ...



pas de quoi 

je voulais te bouler, mais plus rien après cette soirée keynote


----------



## Moustic71 (12 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 

Voila je vous présente ma petite galère. J'ai un MacBook 13" depuis début Novembre et j'ai un gros soucis de batterie.

Déjà au milieu de l'hiver je remarquais la difficulté à faire le dernier % du chargement, des fois cela restait bloqué à 99%.

Et là depuis 1semaine et demi, l'autonomie n'est plus que d'1h40. Je précise aussi que je calibre régulièrement la batterie, puisque tête en l'air il m'arrive de partir sans chargeur... et de le charger complet après.

Un ami m'a conseillé de voir avec Coconut : 96%, 124 cycles en 7 mois.

J'ai décidé d'appeler le support, mais je n'ai droit à l'aide hotline, le conseiller m'a envoyé un mail pour la "Réinitialisation du Contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC)".

Manip effectuée, à la fin du chargement, je vois l'autonomie 100%-4h22, je suis content, je déchante rapidement, 10min déjà 95% et les 1h30 sont en point de mire...

Voila avez vous des pistes, 

je vous remercie


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

Tu enleves ta batterie lorsque ton macbook est a la maison ?


----------



## Moustic71 (15 Juin 2008)

non je ne le fais pas comme 99% des macbook users

en espérant ne pas me faire gronder


----------



## Procyon24 (18 Juin 2008)

Moi aussi mon MacBook a deux ans, 413 cycles et 61% de capacité de charge, je suis prêt à en acheter une autre puisque je travaille surtout sur batterie. Que penser de cette annonce sur ebay.fr?


Est-ce trop beau par rapport à MacWay dont les prix selon les deux types de batterie vont de 109 à 119 euros??


----------

